# Random Social Chit-Chat v. Illuminati Confirmed



## continuousbeing2

This thread existed in the Music forum and I thought it might be a good one here as there are lots of little things to say that dont need their own thread! 

Anyways, mods feel free to close this for whatever reason you want, I wont be TOO offended 

to start things off:

The following three movies were never made, they do not exist in my universe:
rocky 5
caddyshack 2
The next karate kid

painfully awful.  especially in light of the genius that preceded them!


----------



## sassylx

I really like the really censored sex scenes in A Very Long Engagement because i find them romantic.


(like that?)


----------



## McLaren

I found the censored versions of Kill Bill 1 & 2 more interesting to watch than the uncensored versions.


----------



## L2R

michael bay couldn't direct his way out of a parking lot


----------



## alasdairm

people seem to either love or hate 'eyes wide shut'. there doesn't seem to be much middle-ground.

alasdair


----------



## DarthMom

i don't understand the hatred for armageddon. i really liked it! noone ever claimed it to be more than what it was, a basic hollywood action. and for that, it rocked! plus i liked buscemi, and the big black dude.


----------



## sciencedj

DarthMom said:
			
		

> i don't understand the hatred for armageddon. i really liked it! noone ever claimed it to be more than what it was, a basic hollywood action. and for that, it rocked! plus i liked buscemi, and the big black dude.



I could watch that movie, Armageddon, over and over again..I love it also.

Now for my comment:

The writers of the TV series "MY NAME IS EARL" are genius!


----------



## wanderlust

i cannot stand jason lee's new look in my name is earl. yet... his humor still mkaes his very attractive. 
bring back brody. i like gaming nerds. or, even better, the look of banky.


----------



## Banquo

until now, i never realized how much i appreciate the solar system.


----------



## McLaren

Kristen Gore, Al Gore's daughter, was a staff writer for Futurama.


----------



## continuousbeing2

L2R said:
			
		

> michael bay couldn't direct his way out of a parking lot



while i largely agree, The Rock was an amazing movie!  (not because of him though, but he just didn't ruin it like he could have)


----------



## tribal girl

*Random f & t Discussion*

There's already two similar threads like this one in EADD and NMI that have proven to be highly successsful. And in my vain attempt in making this forum more social, I've decided to steal the idea for f & t too. Basically you can post anything you like (as long as you stick to the Bluelight User Agreement). You can post pictures, ask questions or whatever you feel  like posting as long as it's related to film or TV of course. This is particuly good if you don't feel that your subject warrants starting a new thread for, or if you need a quick answer for something. In the long run, I feel this will cut down on the amount of unnecessary threads being started and leave this forum looking a bit tidier. We can also use this opportunity to familiarise ourselves with eachother and encourage a few of you to come out of the woodwork a bit more.

So with that, let the randomness begin


----------



## L2R

okay, let me start this fucker

cate blanchet is awesome.


----------



## hoptis

Woohoo 3rd post ftw!!!111eleventyone111

...um okay, I plan on seeing Deja Vu this w'end. I'd really like to see Pursuit of Happyness but my g/f probably will crack it if I see it without her. Same with Dreamgirls... dunno about Apocalypto or Blood Diamond.

Ooh.. and I'm watching a Korean war moofie called Brotherhood of War or something tonight... looks good.

...and um... I like Tom Cruise moofies but I despise him as a person.  Please help!


----------



## Diego Blunt

it really is sad how many good scripts / movie / tv ideas get turned down in favour of movies such as American Pie #9, a new comic-book-based movie or some formulaic romantic comedy ... those involved stick with the proven ideas just because they know if they pump advertising $$$ into it, the idiot masses will go and see it anyway ... no matter how contrived the story sounds.

it is all about NPV > 0 ... 

c'mon you fucken idiots! try something different! most movies that do something different end up being massive hits ... i.e. lock stock, v for vendetta, sin city, trainspotting etc. etc. .... basically every worthwhile movie does something different, whereas all those other pieces of shit that do well on the first weekend just blend into one after a while ...

i haven't read a gossip magazine / watched 'E' / listented to the radio / stumbled across garbage reporting for years ... it is surprisingly easy to ignore the lives of celebrities if you want to ..... so yeah, my advice is that you don't know Tom Cruise personally, thus you should assess him on his movies/acting and leave his personal life for the media and idiot masses mentioned above...

how's this ... i didn't even know until 2 weeks ago that britney spears has babies ... and the only song of hers i know is 'baby one more time' ... no shit heh ... if i am dragged to a terrible club or stuck waiting at the supermarket i can recognise that the music is some talentless teenie-bopper chick, but wouldn't be able to tell the difference between destiny's child and christina aguilera ... sure when the conversation turns to this type of thing i go silent and don't have anything to contribute, but in reality, i've never been so happy and fulfilled in my life until i started ignoring all that fucken shit .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ... oops, maybe the wrong forum for that post!


----------



## L2R

^ i very much relate db



			
				hoptis said:
			
		

> Ooh.. and I'm watching a Korean war moofie called Brotherhood of War or something tonight... looks good.



it IS good. search for the thread on it and contribute once you see it.


----------



## alasdairm

this is a great thread idea, tribal girl.

alasdair


----------



## Finder

DB, L2R, you guys are also from Australia. It's easy to be sheltered from American celebrities there. 

I bet Cocktail is your favorite movie.


----------



## DarthMom

hey anyone hear of the movie the brown bunny?? from vincent gallo? i was reading about how it was a very controversial movie, so curious why, i found out there was a pretty much pornographic scene in it.... check it out pervs.


_totally not work safe. _

chloe sevigny drinking the dick juice...



http://www.pornotube.com/media.php?m=510


----------



## DarthMom

alasdairm said:
			
		

> this is a great thread idea, tribal girl.
> 
> alasdair



i was just thinking the other day a lounge type thread here would be a good idea, i think it is great for every forum actually, especially the heated ones, such as CNaE since it is good to forget your differences. i know we have a lounge, but it isn't exactly open to everyone, a lot of people aren't really comfortable there or just plain don't like it.


----------



## tribal girl

Thanks Alasdair and DarthMom. Though I can't take credit for something that wasn't originally my idea. Credit should really go to Felixdahousekat for coming up with the whole concept. Cheers Felix


----------



## Finder

I've never seen The Wizard of Oz in its entirety.


----------



## ego_loss

DarthMom said:
			
		

> hey anyone hear of the movie the brown bunny?? from vincent gallo? i was reading about how it was a very controversial movie, so curious why, i found out there was a pretty much pornographic scene in it.... check it out pervs.
> 
> 
> _totally not work safe. _
> 
> chloe sevigny drinking the dick juice...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pornotube.com/media.php?m=510



Vincent Gallo is a self absorbed tool. The only thing sadder than his films is knowing that he was dead on in putting that scene in Brown Bunny. This is the only one of his movies that is even relatively known outside of film geek circles, and it's only because of the fact that a D-list indie film celeb swallows some unsimulated sausage.

There are plenty of other recent movies with explicit/unsimulated sex scenes that are far better than The Brown Bunny. At least a half a dozen in the past couple years, a couple even with names that are at least as well known as Gallo and Sevigny.


----------



## DarthMom

yes, salf absorbed tool does seem to succintly sum up everything i have read. 

buffalo 66 looks as though it may be interesting, though. was going to try to watch that one.


----------



## tribal girl

^I really liked Buffalo 66. It's not to everyone's taste as it's slightly slow moving and a little weird. But I really liked the twisted relationship between Gallo and Ricci. Deffinately worth a watch I'd say.

I haven't seen The Brown Bunny though so I can't comment.


----------



## keiths31

"Last Night" is an awesome end-of-the-world movie

"Princess Bride" is a great movie and I am not ashamed to say it

"The Highlander"...there can be only one

"Dogfight" could be one of the best movies that River Phoenix ever made that no one has seen


----------



## tribal girl

^I've seen Dogfight. And I have to agree, it's one of my favourite River Phoenix films. I also think it's one of Lily Taylor's best performances too. I also love Taylor in The Addiction.


----------



## felix

tribal girl said:
			
		

> Thanks Alasdair and DarthMom. Though I can't take credit for something that wasn't originally my idea. Credit should really go to Felixdahousekat for coming up with the whole concept. Cheers Felix


Yeah, I'm such a visionary, eh???  Best thread in F & T, like... EVER!!! Hehe.

To stay within your guidelines... I watched 25th Hour (starring Ed Norton) last night, and I thought it was boring as fuck. Perhaps I wasn't in the mood but I was extremely disappointed, especially cos I love Ed Norton so much. Bah.


----------



## Captain Commie

I've seen Donnie Darko over 30 times
I've seen Anchorman over 20 times
I've seen Harold and Kumar go to white castle over 10 times.


----------



## felix

^ Hey man. I love DD and Anchorman (haven't seen the other one yet) but in that time you could have watched another 59 films.


----------



## DarthMom

i actually like armageddon, why is it so hated?


----------



## felix

^ Because Ben Affleck & Liv Tyler are shit?  :D


----------



## DarthMom

wait, i thought her hotness made that unimportant


----------



## felix

^ Heh, normally I would overlook a lack of talent for hawtness, but I'm afraid I'm not that into her.  

I think you're hawter, actually.


----------



## DarthMom

omg i totally love you.


----------



## alasdairm

DarthMom said:
			
		

> i actually like armageddon, why is it so hated?


i love it too. for me, it's mindless entertainment and it doesn't even attempt to suggest it's anything else. sometimes i like to park my brain and just let the silliness wash over me. i guess some people can't do that 

i loved the core too 

alasdair


----------



## felix

alasdairm said:
			
		

> sometimes i like to park my brain and just let the silliness wash over me. i guess some people can't do that


Heh, that surely wasn't directed at me, it COULDN'T have been. I park my brain every time I sit at the computer.  :D 

I do happen to love dumb movies as well, now and again. If we're talking about Michael Bay, then I don't think he's done anything better than THE ROCK. 

But then again, anything with Ed Harris as a badass soldier roolz in my book. %)


EDIT: I suppose I should clarify: I quite like Armageddon actually, except for the bits with those two pieces of furniture in them.


----------



## alasdairm

it wasn't directed at anybody specific, felix. just a general comment.

alasdair


----------



## ego_loss

I saw "The Thin Red Line" in the theatre on it's opening night. The movie started with a packed house. A majority of the crowd walked out after the first hour or so. By the end of the movie there were maybe three or four other people still watching (not counting myself).

THAT is what is wrong with Michael Bay. People... the general movie going public as a whole... are TOO mindless when it comes to movies.


----------



## hoptis

alasdairm said:
			
		

> i love it too. for me, it's mindless entertainment and it doesn't even attempt to suggest it's anything else. sometimes i like to park my brain and just let the silliness wash over me. i guess some people can't do that
> 
> i loved the core too
> 
> alasdair



My favorite genre of film is apocalypse/end-of-the-world stories... not sure why. Which is why I enjoyed the spate of asteroid/meteor attack moofies a few years ago with Deep Impact, Armageddon, Independence Day and all that coming out. Yes, I know they are very, very trashy films and to any film student they're probably an example of the worst rubbish that Hollywood pumps out but I love them.

I think the film that started my love affair with these moofies, and is still probably my favorite one, was watching the TV mini-series of Stephen King's The Stand when I was fairly young like and impressionable.


----------



## felix

ego_loss said:
			
		

> I saw "The Thin Red Line" in the theatre on it's opening night. The movie started with a packed house. A majority of the crowd walked out after the first hour or so. By the end of the movie there were maybe three or four other people still watching (not counting myself).


Ahhh, no way.  

I remember reading one review of it at the time, which said something like 'every single frame is like a work of art'.

Which is true. Gorgeous cinematography and direction, I love it.


----------



## mariacallas

Watching Charlies Angels Full Throttle and Being John Malkovich back to back made up for a nice saturday night.


----------



## DarthMom

hoptis said:
			
		

> My favorite genre of film is apocalypse/end-of-the-world stories... not sure why. Which is why I enjoyed the spate of asteroid/meteor attack moofies a few years ago with Deep Impact, Armageddon, Independence Day and all that coming out.



i saw deep impact in ecuador, so to this day, i only call it "impacto profundo"


----------



## L2R

^ hahah!


----------



## DarthMom

i am in the process of adding city of god to our netflix queue, but i don't know if i can handle how sad it is. violence against children is really difficult with me, and i have heard about scenes regarding shooting homeless children. 

should i or shouldn't i??


----------



## L2R

^you should
the violence is predominantly done _by_ children.


----------



## DarthMom

aw, that is just as tragic.  oh well, added.


----------



## echo off

DarthMom said:
			
		

> i actually like armageddon, why is it so hated?



because at the end of the movie you don't get to see them all die... the way you really want to...  a comet shower on the wedding parade was most certainly needed in that script, end of story.

to continue the randomness...  caught a German movie on SBS last night...  was called 'Evil', and was about a kid living in a post WW2 German Military School in Sweden (I think)...  regardless, really enjoyed it.  Gave me new minor insights to many unquestioned idea's.  Poor german pride.

and darthmom...  it's worth it


----------



## ego_loss

Armageddon is just the tip of the iceberg. Bay has done worse.

But, for the record, he is still better than hacks like Uwe Boll (House of the Dead, Bloodrayne, Alone in the Dark). He has a great knack for turning mediocre video games into really fucking bad movies. Seriously, the king of shitty adaptations. That guy makes the Joel Schumaker Batmans look like Shakespeare.


----------



## ego_loss

Alton Brown has the greatest cooking show evar.


----------



## Finder

^Agreed.


----------



## DarthMom

yes, i love that guy! (alton brown) his show is so entertaining!

ego, yeah, alone in the dark was so shockingly bad. they are actually making a second one. what kind of shit is that?

how does someone who has bombed so many times keep making movies, is he using his own money?


----------



## tambourine-man

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> Ahhh, no way.
> 
> I remember reading one review of it at the time, which said something like 'every single frame is like a work of art'.
> 
> Which is true. Gorgeous cinematography and direction, I love it.


Nick Nolte scares the piss out of me in the movie. :D


----------



## L2R

that aint piss tambo, ya fruit.


----------



## felix

^ Ya can't blame tambo for getting a little flustered though.


----------



## ego_loss

DarthMom said:
			
		

> ego, yeah, alone in the dark was so shockingly bad. they are actually making a second one. what kind of shit is that?
> 
> how does someone who has bombed so many times keep making movies, is he using his own money?



Uwe Boll does finance his own movies... but he blames the phenomenal failure of his productions on the distributor. Because it's usually the distributor's fault when a movie sucks major ass, right?


----------



## silvia saint

golden globes. best foreign language film = Letters From Iwo Jima.

yes i'm aware the awards industry is corrupt but how much is the american film industry up it's own arse (ass for you yanks), giving an american film this award? haven't seen the film and i'm sure it's ok, but really, are they going to give clint an award for every film he makes until he's dead, and then posthumously numerous lifetime achievement awards? world series baseball anyone?


----------



## Banquo

DarthMom said:
			
		

> i saw deep impact in ecuador, so to this day, i only call it "impacto profundo"


1) i saw Laura Croft Tomb Raider in Spain.  it was 100 degrees outside and the movie theater was one of the few places that had air conditioning.  the only part i understood is when John Voight would appear on the screen and Laura would say "Pater!" in a deep voiceover dub.   The rest of the time I slept or stared blankly at the screen. Voiceovers suck.  Foreign titles are cool though.

2) Mark Wahlberg should not have been nominated for an Oscar for The Departed.  There were so many other stronger performances in that movie.

3) Thin Red Line was fantastic.  It was released around the same time Saving Private Ryan was and dealt with similar material, yet the films are complete opposites.  When I saw it in the theater (opening weekend), no one walked out but the seats weren't nearly as filled as they were for the Spielberg flick.


----------



## ego_loss

silvia saint said:
			
		

> golden globes. best foreign language film = Letters From Iwo Jima.
> 
> yes i'm aware the awards industry is corrupt but how much is the american film industry up it's own arse (ass for you yanks), giving an american film this award? haven't seen the film and i'm sure it's ok, but really, are they going to give clint an award for every film he makes until he's dead, and then posthumously numerous lifetime achievement awards? world series baseball anyone?



Clint Eastwood IS one of the most accomplished people in the industry, so I think he would deserve such accolades.


----------



## tribal girl

Banquo said:
			
		

> 2) Mark Wahlberg should not have been nominated for an Oscar for The Departed.



He shouldn't be nominated for anything unless it's the 'I'm a complete and utter cock' award


----------



## L2R

But i think SS' point is an american production winning "best foreign language film" award simply because it's predominantly in japanese.
Bit of a cop out to all the other genuine foreign productions. 

that's sorta kinda a bit like a professional sprinter running in the disabled olympics because he had sprained wrist.


----------



## silvia saint

ego_loss said:
			
		

> Clint Eastwood IS one of the most accomplished people in the industry, so I think he would deserve such accolades.



of course he deserves a lifetime achievement award (he hasn't already received one has he?) but does the film industry know something we don't? the awards and ass kissing have been coming left, right, and centre in the last few years for i what feel were mediocre films whose successes were a product of their casts and big budgets. 

anyway, my post was more about america seeing itself as the world than clint's abilities.


----------



## ego_loss

^^
First off, I have not seen the movie in question, but I understand that a majority of it was done in Japanese? American movie or not, I think that would qualify it as a "foreign language film" as the category requires.

As far as having our heads up our asses when it comes to patting ourselves on the back, I would normally be inclined to agree with you... but I won't just for argument's sake. There is a lot of shit coming out of American cinema these days. I think there is more being done to move the medium forward outside of the borders of the US than in it. However, when it comes to established names who have made some of (what I consider to be) cinemas greatest hits... hits that were probably more than a little inspirational for the non-Americans who are making the good movies today, a little bit of adulation is due.

In other words, I don't think giving one of the really great film makers to come out of America in the last half century some recognition is such a big problem... especially not if this one particular film is as great as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## DarthMom

wierd, why isn't that pic showing up? can anyone else see it?


----------



## Finder

Nope. That site probably doesn't allow hotlinking. Host it yourself and post it.


----------



## hoptis

I think I blurted out "ooh. I wanna see this" quite loudly within the first three seconds of the trailer for 'Letters From Iwo Jima' because there might have been an explosion and it was in black and white so I realised it was a war moofie.

Yes, I am very easily pleased 

Yes, I am embarassing to watch trailers in a cinema with.

But no, I'm not one of those who talks through moofies.

Not happy at having to wait two weeks to see this.


----------



## DarthMom

has anyone seen the previews for the upcoming movie "300"??

ohmygod, it looks fabulous!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0416449/

what an incredible story.


----------



## posner

^ It looks like a fucking commercial for listerine or to get you to enlist in the marines.  No thanks.


----------



## alasdairm

i saw a clip for this on the big screen recently and it looks a lot more impressive on a grand scale.

i agree with darthmom - looks like a great telling of a great tale.

alasdair


----------



## tribal girl

L2R said:
			
		

> cate blanchet is awesome.



That she is  

I've just rediscovered my fondness for Sarah Polley. I've been a bit of a fan of hers ever since I saw the 'paper or plastic?' scene in Go. And to me, Ronna's story was always way more interesting than the others anyway. 

*TRIVIA*: 
Sarah Polley has said in interviews, she only took the role because she loved the line in the opening scene: "...and look how far it got you."

:D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30pambL4rns


----------



## tribal girl

*bump*

Just found this thread and merged it with mine. Looks like someone already came up with the idea before me 8)


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I don't like Star Wars....any of them. Yeah,I said it.

Also,when I go to the movies,I like to get there early so I can sit in the top row. That way,no one can sit behind me. For some reason,people who like to talk and use their cellphones are drawn to me. It's much easier to kick their seats or,worse case scenerio,smack them,if they are sitting in *front* of me,not behind me.


----------



## TALLY

It always cracks me up how in the censored version of  the movie Next Friday that they show on television.  In the scene where Baby D is chasing DeDe around the parking lot,  DeDe says "stop bullstuffin" instead of "stop bullshittin".  It makes me laugh every time...."Stop Bullstuffin"


----------



## Captain Commie

I just watched The Seven Samurai. I don't see why people say it's so great. It was interesting but damn 3 hours long for such a simple story.


----------



## DarthMom

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> I don't like Star Wars....any of them. Yeah,I said it.



blasphemer!


----------



## tribal girl

I'm not keen on it either


----------



## DarthMom

any movies with cool philosophical or spiritual undertones get me excited.


----------



## L2R

Captain Commie said:
			
		

> I just watched The Seven Samurai. I don't see why people say it's so great. It was interesting but damn 3 hours long for such a simple story.



think of when it was made. 
at that stage, nothing like it ever existed. kurosawa is the father of american action films.


----------



## Captain Commie

^ true, but movies made by Charles Chaplin are also old but to me they have more meaning and are more exciting.

But I guess that Charles Chaplin never had any action films so the Seven Samurai does pretty well in that category.

What I liked about the Seven Samurai were the characters. Kikuchiyo is one funny dude and he made the film more humorous. Thinking about it now I guess it wasn't so bad, but the beginning kind of turned me off.


----------



## Institutionalizer

*what do Alien drink?*

..in order to produce that much spit?  


im serious here. i love those movies but i have to know.


----------



## L2R

CC, in light of a recent viewing (on saturday), i must admit, it's way too fuckin long for an action flick. 207 minutes is insane, but then again, it was my wife's first viewing and she thought it was nowhere near as long as it actually is. 

yeah, mifune's Kikuchiyo ftw!





edit: this has inspired an avatar change


----------



## L2R

so many war films
tales of absolute horror
or glorification


or desensitisation
?


----------



## alasdairm

i just saw an advertisment on tv for johnson (the company which makes windex among other things) and it sounded so like a mr. show sketch it was uncanny...



alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

ego_loss said:
			
		

> Alton Brown has the greatest cooking show evar.



+ 100000000000. i fuckin love that guy. his show makes my mouth water!


----------



## mariacallas

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> I don't like Star Wars....any of them. Yeah,I said it.



me too. there, i said it! (heehee....tribal girl too ) i also don't like zombie movies.
i've been so addicted to the food network lately.....i love watching everything on it EXCEPT for that retard rachael ray eeeew lol (well.....her talkshow is passable, thirty minute meals makes me puke)


----------



## DarthMom

every time rachael ray says _*EVOO*_ or swings her hands around when she talks ot of her crooked mouth, a bunny dies


----------



## mariacallas

^lol


----------



## tribal girl

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> i also don't like zombie movies.



Oh dear, and we were doing so well  

Have you seen The Night Of The Living Dead (1990 version)?. 

http://imdb.com/title/tt0100258/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wtIBaV8fWk

Quite a few people get uppity about it because it's a remake, and the original is supposed to be some kind of classic. However, I disagree. In the original movie, the actress who plays Barbara truly irritated me beyond belief. All she did was screech and pass out every time she saw a zombie. I just wanted to give her a good slap and tell her to sort herself out. But in the remake, Barbra starts off much like the Barbara in the original. But gradually her instincts start to take over and she's soon blowing holes through zombies chests with shotguns.

The acting's really high quality for a horror movie too. Both Patricia Tallman and Tony Todd have good chemistry. Plus the special effects/make up was created by Tom Savini (so you know it's good).

The only downside to this movie is that it can be a bit too slow paced in certain places for my liking. But overall, a pretty good film


----------



## mariacallas

^^^yes I've seen both versions of Night of the Living Dead....hehe....but I never finished both.  Maybe I will watch them again just for you


----------



## cletus

I have "Narc" on at the moment. I forgot what a cracking movie this is.


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

Whatever you guys do, don't see Fracture. Other than A. Hopkins' stellar performance (as usual) it is a big piece of shite!


----------



## cletus

^Let me guess. Anthony Hopkins plays the same type of character with the same delivery of his lines, as he does in all his other movies. Except obviously under different circumstances.


----------



## dapurpman

the soup on E! entetainment televesion previously known as "talk soup" is one of my fav shows n'  over the years has been consistently hilarious whoever the hosts is. also the various hosts all did a great job hosting "talk soup" from greg kinnear to aisha taylor(my personal fav). and "the soups" joel mchale also.

sarah silverman guest host http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCTQWx5IHOM
kiss my ass clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJCnD3Noa08


----------



## alasdairm

^ nice. i moved to the us 14 years ago and loved watching 'talk soup' with greg kinnear. it's a show i still watch - as 'the soup' - and i think that joel mchale is a great host.



alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> + 100000000000. i fuckin love that guy. his show makes my mouth water!



^^
somebody just keeps getting more and more appealing 

Those grocery stores you see on good eats are the ones I shop in. alton lives about 10 minutes from me.


----------



## ego_loss

tribal girl said:
			
		

> The acting's really high quality for a horror movie too. Both Patricia Tallman and Tony Todd have good chemistry. Plus the special effects/make up was created by Tom Savini (so you know it's good).
> 
> The only downside to this movie is that it can be a bit too slow paced in certain places for my liking. But overall, a pretty good film



Savini actually directed that one, which is surprising since he's not really all that talented behind the camera. Luckily he had good people working with him.

I used to be a huge Savini fanboy. The guy did break a lot of new ground in movie effects, but he was pretty much left in the dust by the generation that learned from him. Most of the people that used to work for him are now some of the biggest names in Hollywood effects (i.e. KNB Effects: Greg Nicoterro is the freaking MAN).

Back to the zombie topic - the original Night of the Living Dead IS a great film. Barbera did scream a lot, she was pretty much worthless, but that was a long time before Sigourney Weaver showed the world that women can kick ass.


----------



## Captain Commie

Kikuchiyo fighting!

yay just got a whole season of futurama.


----------



## mariacallas

*!!!*

edit: sorry about that but we can't link to there. 
-wanderlust


----------



## tribal girl

^Nice find CC!

Gone are the days of having to keep hitting the F5 button in between boring online conversations. I'll simply watch episodes of Absolutely Fabulous instead


----------



## Pander Bear

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations on the travel channel is the only travel show that gets me excited about where he's going. He's awsome, and not above eating turtle hearts.


----------



## Finder

Too bad that earring of his makes him look like a complete tool.


----------



## mariacallas

Sorry didnt know we couldnt link to that


----------



## wanderlust

no problem, it got reported and is technically against site rules


----------



## L2R

L2R said:
			
		

> so many war films
> tales of absolute horror
> or glorification
> 
> 
> or desensitisation
> ?




anyone?


----------



## DarthMom

tribal girl said:
			
		

> I'll simply watch episodes of Absolutely Fabulous instead




best. show. ever.


----------



## AmorRoark

In answering an NEMD question I was reminded how much I enjoyed watching Swing Kids quite a few years back. I wonder if I'd still like it...

thoughts on this film?


----------



## Finder

How the hell does a tard like Rachael Ray get like 20 shows on various cable stations? I want to jam my thumbs my eye sockets anytime I see her scary ass face come on TV.


----------



## Pander Bear

by not making the lowest common denominator feel stupid.


----------



## hoptis

Seeing as Rocky Balboa was coming out on DVD and I thought I wanted to see it, I decided I should catch the other five moofies again since I hadn't seen them for a while so I downloaded the Rocky Anthology from BT.

LOL... all five of them... Christ.

I've just finished watching number four, I have to say, the first and second one's were definitely the best. Something just went really wrong in the 80's... Hulk Hogan and Mr T in the third one... oh man.

I think I'm all Rocky'd out and from what I've read of the fifth one I don't know if I can make it through.


----------



## DarthMom

atlas said:
			
		

> by not making the lowest common denominator feel stupid.



my finger is tapping my nose in response to your response. 


that is what it is about....i would assume. she makes everything *simple* she simplifies shit that isn't even freaking difficult in the first place. 

oh, that, and she is as annoying as a retarded little brother. only, you don't love her.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

DarthMom said:
			
		

> *
> oh, that, and she is as annoying as a retarded little brother.
> 
> Only, you don't love her.*



DarkMom, your comment above was very funny, yet inaccurate.

I HATE my retarded little brother.

On topic, I find it extremely unfortunate that maket forces seem to have dictated that highbrow comedy with actual accomplished ACTORS (read:  NOT stand-up comics - and I'm a stand-up comic - we should be the ones WRITING the sit-coms, but let's let the actors ACT in them) is a thing of the past.

I miss Frasier, Cheers, Taxi, All In The Family and The Honeymooners.

While I *LOVE* the fact that there's more great animated comedy than ever before (Family Guy, OLD Simpsons, South Park, Dr. Katz, Home Movies, etc.), there's something to be said for getting to watch brilliantly trained actors (like David Hyde Pierce, to name one) act out well-written comedy.

My Name Is Earl is the closest thing to those shows that's CURRENTLY on TV, in my opinion, but while I feel the concept of _Earl_ is BRILLIANT, the writing is only good, but not great.


----------



## ego_loss

L2R said:
			
		

> so many war films
> tales of absolute horror
> or glorification
> 
> 
> or desensitisation
> ?




I mentioned The Thin Red Line on the first page of this thread.


----------



## DarthMom

L O V E L I F E said:
			
		

> DarkMom, your comment above was very funny,


 thanks, i'll be here all week.


----------



## wanderlust

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> In answering an NEMD question I was reminded how much I enjoyed watching Swing Kids quite a few years back. I wonder if I'd still like it...
> 
> thoughts on this film?



i think im in the same situation as you... but as a few years ago i still loved this film and the soundtrack.




also:

http://www.brilliantbutcancelled.com/


----------



## JerryBlunted

galavision has some fat titties and ass on there on a regular basis. que rica!


----------



## AmorRoark

fruitfly said:
			
		

> OMG I want to have like a million of his babies.  I LOVE Bourdain. He rocks it everywhere he goes.
> 
> My #1 fave travel show, though, is Globe Trekker -- with Ian Wright as the host.



I like Ian Wright as the host too! Everyone else seems to dislike him. Their loss though, right?


----------



## DarthMom

I haven't seen wright, but love bourdain....and that other fat guy that does that travel special where he goes all over and eats wierd ass food, like that fruit that smells so bad it is banned in some cities.

bourdain is a hot old guy, but not as hot as mike rowe, from dirty jobs, YUM. did you know he used to sing opera? so cool.


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
Dirty jobs is hilarious. I wish I was a whale autopsy technician so I could meet mike lowe.

That fat guy who eats whatever a japanese man slides under his nose freaks me out, though.


----------



## TALLY

Someone please explain Donnie Darko to me. I dont understand the ending.

So, was he really dead the whole movie or what?  Was all that a dream?

I only saw it once and i prolly have to watch it again.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i think of it more in terms of "_what if_?". if that's the case, you don't have to get too attached to what is actually happening and what might be happening. think in terms of possibilities.

alasdair


----------



## DarthMom

yes fruitfly! you have to make an effort to watch dirty jobs, the host is really excellent, sarcastic and witty. deadly combination. rawr.


----------



## Dtergent

DarthMom said:
			
		

> bourdain is a hot old guy



I always thought his head was abnormally large.

I liked his El Bulli episode best...

I just saw the first episode I'd ever seen of The Office (I don't watch much TV). I'd read a lot about it over quite some time, and I think yes I think I can agree it is pretty funny


----------



## mariacallas

I f*ckin love this show.


----------



## wanderlust

brave new world was translated very poorly into a film.
same with 1984.
sad to see some of my favorite books done not very well.


----------



## ego_loss

^^
I have faith that there will be some pretty good adaptations of those books in the near future.


----------



## Fried Man

"you see, words are like bullets"


----------



## tribal girl

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> I f*ckin love this show.



CC!!!

Quit liking the same stuff as me FFS! 

This is way too freaky for me now...but I kinda like it too... :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

HBO would be perfect for *Stephen King's Dark Tower* films. They could air it as a series,so it wouldn't feel rushed. There's enough material for HBO to air for 4 years or longer. Now that they're about to be finished with *The Sopranos*,this would be a great follow-up. Look at the great job they're doing with *Deadwood*.



Also,Sam Rami really needs to make *Evil Dead 4* instead of producing the remake.


----------



## wanderlust

daft punk news:

Electroma Screenings:

06-14 Toronto, Ontario - Xpace
06-28 Calgary, Alberta - Stride Gallery
06-29 Los Angeles, CA - New Beverly Cinema
07-28 Miami, FL - Studio A
09-08 Montreal, Quebec - Osheaga Festival
09-09 Montreal, Quebec - Osheaga Festival


----------



## Pander Bear

that's *it??!?*


----------



## DarthMom

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> HBO would be perfect for *Stephen King's Dark Tower* films.


oh how sweet would that be? i bought the books recently, hoping my boys would enjoy it like i did years ago, but still can't get my 11 year old to pick them up. that was the best book series ever, i wish king would devote more time to sci fi such as that, instead of horror. as a matter of fact, i think i will re read them, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## AmorRoark

wanderlust said:
			
		

> daft punk news:
> 
> Electroma Screenings:
> 
> 06-14 Toronto, Ontario - Xpace
> 06-28 Calgary, Alberta - Stride Gallery
> 06-29 Los Angeles, CA - New Beverly Cinema
> 07-28 Miami, FL - Studio A
> 09-08 Montreal, Quebec - Osheaga Festival
> 09-09 Montreal, Quebec - Osheaga Festival



*cries*


----------



## wanderlust

^ i know.... but here are the tour dates which are closer for you and atlas:

07-21 Los Angeles, CA - Sport Arena
07-27 Berkeley, CA - Greek Theatre 
07-29 Seattle, WA - WAMU Center 
07-31 Morrison, CO - Red Rocks Amphitheatre 
08-03-05 Chicago, IL - Grant Park (Lollapalooza)
08-05 Toronto, Ontario - Arrow Hall 
08-07 Montreal, Quebec - Bell Centre 
08-09 New York, NY - Keyspan Park


----------



## Pander Bear

Ever time daft punk does anything, I wonder what it is they have against me persoanlly


----------



## dapurpman

frankie the chick with cystic fibrosis from the real world san diego died a few days ago. RIP


----------



## DarthMom

"the fantastic planet" is one of the creepiest movies ever. here is a shpongle song over some clips. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeGsOrzbHAg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Pander Bear

If you ever get a chance to see it with the original music, its even better.

I love his short films that came with the Fantastic Planet DVD.


----------



## PinholeStar

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> HBO would be perfect for *Stephen King's Dark Tower* films. They could air it as a series,so it wouldn't feel rushed. There's enough material for HBO to air for 4 years or longer.



If a faithful adaptation were to be made of the whole *The Dark Tower* saga it would be _The Greatest Thing Ever_. It would also cost an absolute fortune to produce though.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

They need to make a movie based on Robert R. McCammon's *Swan Song*. It's in the same vein as Stephen King's *The Stand*,but in a lot of ways,it's actually a better book.


----------



## DarthMom

does anyone know about or like *the venture bros*? i got a recommendation on my netflix, so i looked it up and it looks a bit neat, but i don't ever recall seeing it on nor hearing about it.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Frailty* is a very underrated movie and deserves to be regarded as one of the greats.


----------



## Pander Bear

DarthMom said:
			
		

> does anyone know about or like *the venture bros*? i got a recommendation on my netflix, so i looked it up and it looks a bit neat, but i don't ever recall seeing it on nor hearing about it.



One of my most favorite shows. Start from the beginning, then join me as we patiently wait for season three.


----------



## alasdairm

the robot chicken star wars thing was hilarious...

alasdair


----------



## DarthMom

will do atlas!

and hell yah alasdairm. been watched and rewatched quite a few times today by my little starwars fiends. i have yet to watch the whole thing through though yet.


----------



## eggman

I want a DVD boxset of the Iron Chef

In chronological order AND with commentary by Chairman Kaga, Fukui, The Doc and Ota


----------



## wanderlust

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> They need to make a movie based on Robert R. McCammon's *Swan Song*. It's in the same vein as Stephen King's *The Stand*,but in a lot of ways,it's actually a better book.



the stand movie disappointed me. but not as greatly as going through 700+ pages of the book for that shit of an ending.


----------



## GreatSpaceCoaster

WKRP in Cincinnati is the best sitcom from the late 70s.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

wanderlust said:
			
		

> the stand movie disappointed me. but not as greatly as going through 700+ pages of the book for that shit of an ending.


The book is actually almost 1200 pages long. You must have read the original cut version.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I have never seen any of the *James Bond* movies in their entirety and I never will. They are boring as fuck and it's impossible to differentiate one from another. Introduce Bond,introduce villain,introduce Bond's new fuckbag,introduce new gadgets,shove enough bad puns into the the script to make *Date Movie* seem like a written work of genius,have villain try(unsuccessfully)to kill Bond,have Bond kill villain. Rinse. Repeat. Wake me up when over.


----------



## ego_loss

GreatSpaceCoaster said:
			
		

> WKRP in Cincinnati is the best sitcom from the late 70s.



Venus Flytrap was the man.


----------



## Pander Bear

I just saw the prestige, and I was left uncharacteristically confused


----------



## DarthMom

i loved it! what did you get confused about? in the end, it sums it all up. maybe you missed something


----------



## Pander Bear

I have difficulties telling statuesque dark haired white guys apart.


----------



## mariacallas

^ lol me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  I also had a difficult time telling  goddamn half-nekkid oily beefcake men apart , for example, in 300.  I was like, really? the son of the that guy DIED? wasnt that the the other guy? grrrrrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I'm getting the DVD set of Veronica Mars this weekend and im stoked


----------



## Pander Bear

more like soaked


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## JV

^i dont know who that is, but nice!

anyone used to watch new york undercover?  i dont know why, but i always liked that show.

and i think becker is one of the funniest show ever made.


----------



## delta_9

atlas said:
			
		

> One of my most favorite shows. Start from the beginning, then join me as we patiently wait for season three.


the venture bros. is the shit.  One of my favorties too.  The next season is gonna twice as long btw, 26 eps.


----------



## Pander Bear

thank god!


----------



## Dtergent

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> ^ lol me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a difficult time telling  goddamn half-nekkid oily beefcake men apart , for example, in 300.  I was like, really? the son of the that guy DIED? wasnt that the the other guy? http://i.bluelight.ru/s/biggrin.gif[/img]



He was a pretty attractive guy... they shouldn't have killed him off so soon.


----------



## wanderlust

if there was ever a show, besides that caveman crap, that did not deserve it own thread... but needed to be bitched about it is the starter wife.
god, the inane and vapid collected in one show with crappy dream/flashback/day dream scenes. 
it is like grace & one life to live. a horribly annoying watered down soap opera for people that miss will & grace way too much. there is even a gay designer and a sardonic drunk woman (ack, too many cliches). 
then, to top it all over, the blatant product placement just drives in the last nail.

oh, and the fact that you can get a laugh perhaps after every other commercial break makes up for none of this.


----------



## ego_loss

^^
The USA network has sunk to a new low. The Starter Wife is the kind of shit that belongs on the Lifetime network, right in between the Valerie Bertinellie movie about the woman who takes cunning action against her abusive husband and the  Patty Duke movie about the cunning woman who goes into action when her husband becomes abusive.


----------



## DarthMom

there is no way in hell the show yall are talking about can be worse than that show those awful commercials advertise for "tyler perries" new comedy. 

sit coms have reached a new low. i am embarrassed for the show from the commercials alone


----------



## Rated E

I couldn't find the thread for the movie Go.

Anyway, I watched it the other day, and I really didn't like it all.


----------



## mariacallas

ohhhhhhhhhhh 

Soprano OHS!

lol I find myself saying this quite more than usual lately haha I think Paulie does it best!


----------



## supertrav77

The 1930's were the greatest of all movie decades.

And 95% of all indie film are horrible.


----------



## DarthMom

anyone watch the logo channel? there is this reality show of these lesbian surfers called the curl girls.... 
it is pretty good. 

and jessica is the biggest douche nozzle in the world. someone commiserate with me.


----------



## goatofthenever

Any series that does not start anew every episode is complete shit. I can't believe some people will waste so much time watching such pitiful drama.


----------



## ego_loss

^^
Start anew? That's one of the dumbest things you have ever posted.

God forbid there be any kind of complex character development or story arcs that last beyond thirty minutes.


----------



## DarthMom

i really like adam sandler, and that fat dude from king of queens makes me giggle too, but this new movie of theirs really pisses me off

something about mocking a gay relationship just annoys me...i am not usually a nazi about these things, i really do have a good sense of humor. but it is beginnign to rub me the wrong way


----------



## goatofthenever

ego_loss said:
			
		

> ^^
> Start anew? That's one of the dumbest things you have ever posted.
> 
> God forbid there be any kind of complex character development or story arcs that last beyond thirty minutes.


Well, I'm happy you don't think I've posted anything dumber than that. 

But, if you miss one episode you out part of the story. You can't just watch it whenever, it has to be from the first episode. Maybe others don't mind that, but I do. Admittedly there are some series I do like. Most don't deserve the time they span. It's like a long ass movie that you have to watch cut into little pieces.


----------



## goatofthenever

I really, really hate adam sandler.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I hate the fact that it's hard enough,as an ordinary,nameless guy,to get laid. Now there are countless shows which are based on getting has-beens like *Brett Michaels* and *Scott Baio* laid. A lot of us would kill to have some of the skanks that run up to *Brett* in Wal-Mart screaming,"Oh my God! I love Every Rose Has Its Thorn!"while thrusting their now bare breasts in his face while he's buying his ice cream.


----------



## delta_9




----------



## ego_loss

^^
your mother must be so proud.


----------



## DarthMom

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> I hate the fact that it's hard enough,as an ordinary,nameless guy,to get laid. Now there are countless shows which are based on getting has-beens like *Brett Michaels* and *Scott Baio* laid. A lot of us would kill to have some of the skanks that run up to *Brett* in Wal-Mart screaming,"Oh my God! I love Every Rose Has Its Thorn!"while thrusting their now bare breasts in his face while he's buying his ice cream.


big lulz!! have you actually watched the shows? i got sucked in on the baio show, that guy is a fucking dick. grade a asshole. 



eenie meenie minie moe catch a redneck by the toe. 

natural born killers is such a great fucking movie


----------



## Pander Bear

did you get your venture brothers yet?


----------



## mariacallas

One of my favorite scenes in 91/2 weeks........with Mickey Rourke at his best! (I fell in love with him before this movie tho....with Diner & Pope of Greenwich Village.)  People who think he always looked like the bloated monster he is right now have to see how gorgeous he really was before boxing and plastic surgery ruined his looks.
Slave to Love


----------



## tripmonkey505

has anyone seen the commerical with all the dudes jamming and singing VIVA VIAGRA!   it was the funniest commerical i have ever seen


----------



## stinkfoot

Barfly.


----------



## L2R

suggestion for the f&tv staff:
how about making a sticky and closed index thread which has links to an alphabetised list of all film and tv show threads in the forum?
it'll be a pain to start but easy to maintain, and it'll solve the mystery of the disappearing threads that do not come up in searches, whether that be because the title is mispelt, too short or when the alien jumping mosqitos from bermuda simply abduct them from existence.


----------



## Pander Bear

its actually already in the works.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

They need to make a film on *Swan Song* By Robert McCammon. That book was almost better than *The Stand*.


----------



## L2R

atlas said:
			
		

> its actually already in the works.



what a funny coincidence.


----------



## alasdairm

L2R said:
			
		

> suggestion for the f&tv staff:
> how about making a sticky and closed index thread which has links to an alphabetised list of all film and tv show threads in the forum?
> it'll be a pain to start but easy to maintain, and it'll solve the mystery of the disappearing threads that do not come up in searches, whether that be because the title is mispelt, too short or when the alien jumping mosqitos from bermuda simply abduct them from existence.


you mean something like this:


			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> *#*
> 
> 12 Monkeys
> 21 Grams
> 24 Hour Party People
> 25th Hour
> 28 Weeks Later
> 300
> 50 First Dates
> 6ixtynin9
> 9 songs
> 
> *A*
> 
> a clockwork orange
> a day without a mexican
> A History of Violence
> A Midsummer Night's Rave
> A Mighty Heartitem
> A Scanner Darkly
> A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
> Aeon Flux
> Alexander
> Alien vs. Predator
> All the King's Men
> alpha dog
> Alphaville
> Amelie
> American Beauty
> American Graffiti
> American Psycho
> An Inconvenient Truth
> Anchorman
> Angels in America
> Apocalypto
> Aqua Teen Hunger Force: Movie Film For Theaters
> Assault on Precinct 13
> Audition
> 
> *B*
> 
> Babel
> Bad Boy Bubby
> bad Education
> Baraka
> Barbie - Princess and the Pauper
> Batman Begins
> Battle Royale
> Beerfest
> Beetlejuice
> Better Luck Tomorrow
> Big Fish
> Birth of a Nation
> Black Hawk Down
> Black Snake Moan
> Blade: Trinity
> Blood Diamond
> Blow
> Boogeyman
> Borat
> Bound
> Bourne Supremacy, The
> Bowling for Columbine
> Braveheart
> Brazil
> Breast Men
> Bridge to Terabithia
> Bridget Jones - The Edge of Reason
> Brokeback Mountain
> Broken Flowers
> Bubba Ho-Tep
> Buffalo Soldiers
> Bully
> Bullworth


?

we're way ahead of you 

i actually just started this (obviously) and the moderators are still discussing its value. any comments from the wider population gratefully received here.

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

They need to make HDmoviescreens


----------



## Pshaaw

how the hell did Kat from Miami Ink get her own show???
L.A. Ink?? give me a fuckin break!!!


----------



## frizzantik

alasdairm said:
			
		

> you mean something like this:
> 
> ?
> 
> we're way ahead of you
> 
> i actually just started this (obviously) and the moderators are still discussing its value. any comments from the wider population gratefully received here.
> 
> alasdair



oooor you could just sort by thread title :D :D


----------



## mariacallas

stinkfoot said:
			
		

> Barfly.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Pshaaw

don't you just get irritated at that little piece of foil stuck to the top of a milk container.. (the little 12/16 ounce ones).. it usually just comes off in pieces.. not all in one pull..  I usually end up stabbing it with a knife and making a big ol' mess..

well..  now that i'm making less sense than usual.. i am going to bed..  pfft


----------



## felix

frizzantik said:
			
		

> oooor you could just sort by thread title :D :D


LOL. that implies that users will go to the trouble of doing that 

i think it's a great idea. have you finished it yet alasdair? %)


----------



## alasdairm

frizzantik said:
			
		

> oooor you could just sort by thread title :D :D


i look at the forum by thread title on a pretty regular basis but i think an index of movie titles only would omit a lot of 'noise' and would cleaner and more effective.

alasdair


----------



## felix

a simpler option would be to abolish the film & tv forum and just use the forums on www.imdb.com instead. i see a lot of synergies there, you know it makes sense ali. %)


----------



## sc4t

felix said:
			
		

> a simpler option would be to abolish the film & tv forum and just use the forums on www.imdb.com instead. i see a lot of synergies there, you know it makes sense ali. %)


no changing user handles!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Alasdairm,you have done a great job with the current movie list! Thank you!


----------



## Zagenth

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> They need to make HDmoviescreens



You mean like the new DLP projectors that some theaters are starting to use?


----------



## Dtergent

goatofthenever said:
			
		

> I really, really hate adam sandler.



Me also!

I recently saw a movie mirrored an uber-confusing and strange personal experience I had so much it was freaky. I came out of the theater very disoriented.


----------



## goatofthenever

^I like you _even_ more now!


The flying trash scene in American Beauty was corny as hell.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I've hated "reality" tv since *Survivor*. It's time for that fad to go the way of legwarmers and headbands.


----------



## DarthMom

reading IMDB film reviews cracks me up. some people should be ashamed at their idiocy. read this guys comment when reading the reviews for Arctic Tale. apparently he thinks this movie is lesbian propaganda


> When it is inevitably compared to March of the Penguins (MOTP) it falls far far short. First, it appears to have multiple agendas that skew towards the "liberal" end of the political spectrum, which dont quite seem appropriate for a nature documentary.
> 
> First, there are no positive male role models. For reasons that go unexplained (in a documentary, HELLO ?), male polar bears apparently will attack/eat their young, despite the survival penalty of doing so. It's up to Mom polar bear to do it all. In the case of the walruses, Dad walrus is completely absent, but Mom has a "aunt" who is always around and acts as surrogate protector of the family. Uh-huh, nothing too subtle there.


----------



## DarthMom

not being able to sleep has reminded me that "roseanne" has got to be one of the best sitcoms ever. 

also, i think i must have inadvertently learned my parenting skills from watching this show too much in the 90s


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Gary Oldman makes for the best villain in the history of villains.


----------



## DarthMom

he contends sharply with ...oh wait, i sense a great thread idea coming up. oh wait...I DID IT ALREADY. i feel filled with accomplishment. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=338775


----------



## L2R

i'm more of a "married with children" fan
excellent characters all round


----------



## mariacallas

I am so infatuated with Jason Dohring (veronica mars) it's not funny.


----------



## mariacallas

goatofthenever said:
			
		

> The flying trash scene in American Beauty was corny as hell.




LOL I have to admit I agree. At first viewing it was quaint and heart-tugging but subsequent viewings just made me snicker and cringe. Also.....this reminds me of Scary Movie 4 where they parodied it to hell. lmao!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

DarthMom said:
			
		

> he contends sharply with ...oh wait, i sense a great thread idea coming up. oh wait...I DID IT ALREADY. i feel filled with accomplishment.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=338775


Yeah yeah yeah. I posted in your little thread. I even mentioned Gary Oldman. I can do it again and again and again and again.........you never know when my praise for Gary Oldman's villain skills will pop up next.


----------



## DarthMom

did everyone catch the family guy star wars episode last night?

twas good! not as good as the robot chicken one..but still very much the funny.


----------



## delta_9

Go Team Venture!


----------



## mariacallas

I _love_ old Sesame Street. This one brings back lots of memories and just makes me feel really warm and squishy inside 

How Milk is Made


----------



## wanderlust

i saw the 3-d preview for journey 3-D when it premiered with nightmare before christmas. 
looks like it could be, despite brendan fraiser, fun to see. really only because it is a full length, coming directly at your face graphics film.


----------



## tribal girl

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> I _love_ old Sesame Street. This one brings back lots of memories and just makes me feel really warm and squishy inside
> 
> How Milk is Made



Are you a fan of Labyrinth and The Dark Crystal?

Or is that a supid question?


----------



## Banquo

DarthMom said:
			
		

> reading IMDB film reviews cracks me up.


the user discussion forums at the bottom of each movie on IMDb are especially entertaining.  

but the "no positive male role models" in March of the Penguins = comedy gold.


----------



## L2R

yeah, i read in the imdb forum on "notes to a scandal", many people whining about seeing cate blanchet urinating, well, sitting and briefly wiping. amongst the rest of the amorality in that story that was the one thing people complained of most.


----------



## spork

_Chasing Amy_ is one of those movies that I can watch over and over and never get sick of. Actually the same could be said for a lot of Kevin Smith films.


----------



## smotpoker

Am I the only one who wishes Corey Haim and Corey Feldman were still mega-stars?      Good grief I miss the Corey's.

No really, I do.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Anton Chigurh(Javier Bardem)from No Country For Old Men made for one of the best villains I've ever seen. His character really deserves his own movie. Two hours of pure Chigurh creativing havoc and leaving a trail of dead bodies without Tommy Lee Jones lamenting on how old he's getting.


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

There needs to be more cop shows like Hill Street Blues. Good lord that show was quality television, especially how it focused not so much on law enforcement, but rather on each character as an individual.


----------



## Daisybabe

Sam Elliott is THE baddest motherfucker around. Golden Compass was total shit, except for his scenes and the ending.  LOVE him!


----------



## mariacallas

I don't care what anybody says....I think Ugly Betty is really funny 





Got seasons 1  & 2 on DVD and it's been an excellent way to spend my free time after I finished my dvd of Weeds a couple of weeks ago. Huzzah!


----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:
			
		

> Are you a fan of Labyrinth and The Dark Crystal?
> 
> Or is that a supid question?



 of _course_ I am :D


----------



## DarthMom

> HOLLYWOOD - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart will make a return to TV next month--but without its team of writers.
> 
> The award-winning show--and its spin-off series, The Colbert Report--is set to resume filming on Jan. 7, despite the ongoing Hollywood writers strike.
> 
> However, both Stewart and Stephen Colbert, as members of the Writers Guild of America (WGA), are barred from writing any material for the show.
> 
> In a joint statement, Stewart and Colbert said, "_We would like to return to work with our writers. If we cannot, we would like to express our ambivalence, but without our writers we are unable to express something as nuanced as ambivalence._"



that made me giggle, thought i would share.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

In American Psycho,Christian Bale plays a character named Bateman. Later on,he goes on to play a character named Batman. William Dafoe,who is also in the movie,goes on to play the Green Goblin in Spiderman.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

smotpoker said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who wishes Corey Haim and Corey Feldman were still mega-stars?      Good grief I miss the Corey's.
> 
> No really, I do.



Hell no you aren't.  The Lost Boys is still one of my favorite films, 2 Coreys, one movie.


----------



## wanderlust

lost boys *is* my favorite movie


heath ledger is dead?
weird.


----------



## dankstersauce

Pans Labyrinth is fucking awesome.
The first time I saw it, I was super stoned on some sour diesel and it was a high def dvd with surround sound.  Holy shit!!! 
That was an awesome movie!!


----------



## L2R

i'll start posting random bits of news from darkhorizons. go to the link below for more info.



> - Posters for Get Smart, Superhero Movie, Wall-E, Fireflies in the Garden, Flawless, Street Kings.
> 
> - New videos are out for the horror flick "The Alphabet Killer" by "Wrong Turn" helmer Rob Schmidt (click here), the direct-to-DVD sequel "Starship Troopers 3: Marauder".
> 
> - Guillermo del Toro has hired legendary "Star Wars" and "Indiana Jones" poster artist Drew Struzan to create a poster for Hellboy II: The Golden Army. Struzan created some unused original art for the first film.
> 
> - Interesting character artwork is out for The Incredible Hulk and Iron Man.
> 
> - Much like the "Lost" viral video in January, an eight minute and 17 second recap of the first three seasons of "Battlestar Galactica" is out. US users can find it at SciFi.Com, overseas users at Youtube. There's also a five minute promo for the fourth season at YouTube.
> 
> - Huey Lewis will record the title theme song for the upcoming Judd Apatow stoner comedy "The Pineapple Express" with Seth Rogen and James Franco.
> 
> - Jim Marquand, son of "Return of the Jedi" helmer Richard, has been asked by George Lucas to direct episodes of the upcoming Star Wars live action television series.
> 
> - A script review of Robert Rodriguez's upcoming magical family adventure feature "Shorts".
> 
> - New DVD versions of the "Indiana Jones" films and the trilogy are coming out May 13th, nothing much new and more importantly no word of a Blu-ray edition.
> 
> - Julianne Moore will guest star as Bree Van Der Kamp's sister in a three episode arc, including the season finale, of "Desperate Housewives" this season.
> 
> - Some set photos are out for the upcoming Adam Sandler starrer "Bedtime Stories".


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080228c.php


----------



## L2R

> Recent online rumors of a sequel to the 1984 family friendly science fiction classic "The Last Starfighter" was about to go into production are false.
> 
> The talk started at Cinema Blend where it was stated that George Paige and Associates were developing the project with Relativity Media.
> 
> Whilst the project is listed on that company's site, Film Buff Online talked with an unnamed spokesperson for the company who said while it is in development, there is no truth to the story that the film is ready to begin principal photography.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080306a.php



> Producers for the upcoming 22nd James Bond flick "Quantum of Solace" have decided not to film at the famed Inca Citadel of Cusco in Peru because of unpredictable weather conditions reports MI6.
> 
> According to Margarita Morales from Iguana Productions, the Peruvian company that was to assist EON, the production company "aren't going to film anymore because special film conditions, which don't exist anymore, were required. The suspension is mainly due to climatic changes." Morales adds that filming had not been canceled because of protests or conflicts taking place in the region.
> 
> The production itself is continuing apace and about to finish up its several week stint in Panama which has been doubling for Bolivia in the film. The cast and crew, most notably Daniel Craig, new Bond girl Olga Kurylenko and the villain Mathieu Amalric, will arrive in Chile on March 23rd to film more scenes.
> 
> The two-week long shoot will encompass one famed location - North Chile's Atacama desert, the driest place on Earth. Caught between the Pacific Ocean and the Andes, the region hasn't seen any significant rainfall in over four centuries. An action sequence involving a plane landing will be shot there.
> 
> Meanwhile The Daily Bulletin reports that a three-week shoot took place in Mexico early last month in which pilot Steve Hinton flew a Marchetti, an Italian military trainer jet, outfitted with machine guns. Hinton says "I'm the typical bad guy, trying to shoot down James Bond, who's flying in another airplane."
> 
> Finally, British actor Tim Pigott-Smith ("V for Vendetta", "Gangs of New York") has been cast in a small role as the British Foreign Secretary who'll no doubt be clashing with M (Judi Dench).



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080306k.php



> Jason Reitman ("Juno") is attached to direct and Jim Carrey will star in Fox Atomic's comedy "Pierre Pierre" reports the trades.
> 
> Written by Edwin Cannistraci and Frederick Seton, the politically incorrect story, dealing with racism, sexism and Europeans, centers on a self-indulgent French nihilist (Carrey) who is entrusted to transport a stolen Mona Lisa and in the process falls back in love with his homeland.
> 
> "Pierre" will not be the Oscar-nominated Reitman's next project however so no dates are yet set.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080306j.php



> Scribe William Monahan ("Kingdom of Heaven," "The Departed") is in discussions to adapt and produce an American remake of the Korean thriller "The Chaser".
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio is circling the lead role of an ex-cop who goes on the warpath trying to find a missing girl.
> 
> The girl, who may or may not be alive, is being used by a serial killer to taunt the police. The story is loosely based on the exploits of a real-life serial killer.
> 
> Warner Bros. Pictures just picked up the remake rights to the project and is developing with Vertigo Entertainment's Roy Lee and Doug Davison.
> 
> "Chaser," from director Na Hong-jin, has been a hit in Korea, grossing more than $20 million in just three weeks.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080307j.php



> Director Mike Newell ("Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire") will lens action adventure pic "Prince of Persia: Sands of Time" in Morocco for producer Jerry Bruckheimer and Disney Pictures says Variety.
> 
> Based on the best-selling video game series, the live-action feature is scheduled to film in the North African country in mid-June - actor's strike notwithstanding.
> 
> The rest of the film's shoot will take place at London's Pinewood and Shepperton studios.
> 
> Jeffrey Nachmanoff ("The Day After Tomorrow") and vidgame creator Jordan Mechner penned the script for the film scheduled for release July 10th 2009.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080307k.php


----------



## AmorRoark

I really hate Keith Morrison. He's a terrible news reporter. That is, if you consider DatelineNBC news. 8)


----------



## L2R

> Reese Witherspoon, Hugh Laurie, Will Arnett, Seth Rogen, Stephen Colbert, Rainn Wilson, Kiefer Sutherland and Paul Rudd will all be voicing characters in DreamWorks Animation's 3D "Monsters vs. Aliens" reports the trades.
> 
> The story reinvents the classic '50s monster movie as a modern-day action comedy and centers on California girl Susan Murphy (Witherspoon), who is unexpectedly clobbered by a meteor full of outer space gunk and mysteriously grows to 50 feet tall.
> 
> She is captured and held in a secret government compound. The world learns that the military has been quietly rounding up other monsters over the years, including the brilliant but insect-headed Dr. Cockroach, Ph.D. (Laurie) and macho half-ape, half-fish the Missing Link (Arnett).
> 
> Wilson plays the evil alien warlord Gallaxhar, Colbert is the US President, Sutherland is General W.R. Monger and Rudd is Susan's boyfriend, Derek. Rob Letterman ("Shark Tale") and Conrad Vernon ("Shrek 2") will helm.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080312f.php


----------



## Klue

Is there a thread for Death Proof? Well obviously there isnt...but, I'm a bit unsure about its release in the US. Apparently it was released with another movie as a duel feature, maybe it has a thread. 

Does anyone have any idea?

Come on, the latest Tarrentino! It deserves a thread!


----------



## alasdairm

^ if there's no thread, go ahead and create one yourself

alasdair


----------



## L2R

Klue said:
			
		

> Is there a thread for Death Proof? Well obviously there isnt...but, I'm a bit unsure about its release in the US. Apparently it was released with another movie as a duel feature, maybe it has a thread.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea?
> 
> Come on, the latest Tarrentino! It deserves a thread!



search "Grindhouse"


----------



## L2R

> Those eagerly anticipating the Summer 2010 release of the film version of "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows" will be sad to know that it has been delayed a few months.
> 
> The reasoning however is good. Warner Bros. Pictures intends to split up the last "Harry Potter" story into two separate films to incorporate all the action.
> 
> According to The Los Angeles Times, both films will be shot back-to-back with "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1" opening November 2010 whilst "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2" will finish the saga in May 2011.
> 
> David Yates, who helmed last year's "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and this year's "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" is slated to return to direct both installments of 'Deathly Hallows'. Scribe Steve Kloves, who penned all but the 'Phoenix' adaptation, will also pen these scripts.
> 
> The move allows for a more complete adaptation of Rowling's 784-page tome which will please the fans, and gives the studio an extra chance to rake in profit from the franchise. All the cast have been confirmed to be returning for the fina feature.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080313a.php


----------



## tribal girl

I had a dream that Jennifer-Jason Leigh died last night. I just had to double check


----------



## tribal girl

3 members and 40 guests


----------



## mariacallas

^lulz.
I watched this last night.





It was unbearably bor-ing.  
Of course, I loved the book.


----------



## felix

tribal girl said:
			
		

> 3 members and 40 guests


that is odd!

i wonder if people are googling for a film and they somehow end up stumbling in here? 

before realising, in horror, that they're surrounded by filthy DRUGGIES!!! mwahaha


----------



## tribal girl

Interesting point there, felix.



			
				mariacallas said:
			
		

> ^lulz.
> I watched this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was unbearably bor-ing.
> Of course, I loved the book.



I bought this not so long ago. For years I thought Juliette Lewis was in it, and I always thought, "I must get that film some day". Well, I put it on and to my horror it was Daniel Day Lewis instead. How the hell can you make such a mistake?!. And after so many years?!  

I switched it off as soon as I realised


----------



## mariacallas

^lol that's a funny mistake! :D


----------



## DarthMom

i really really really can't stand vince d'onofrio. his voice, his icky breathing thing he does when he talks, he like really creeps me out in everything he is in. 

that is all.


----------



## tribal girl

Oh, for some reason I've always found him kinda endearing.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I HATE when I see a plot synopsis of a movie that sounds really good,only to see Kirk Cameron,Larenzo Lamas or some other has-been's name in the credits!

It might be the greatest movie in the world,but it only takes on actor to fuck it up for me.


----------



## tribal girl

^You know who does that for me?. John Leguizamo. I hate that prick. He's the same dribbling idiot in every film I've ever seen him in.

Checks thems teeth.


----------



## threelibras99

^I thought he was seckzy in Romo & Juliet.


----------



## DarthMom

you know, i used to agree with ya, but i saw him in this one man show some years back that was uber good. i was blown away. don't know what it was called, will have to find it...


----------



## dynamo

Back to the future Part 2 is flawed and destroys the movie i just dont understand how biff can go back in time from the future give himself the sports book change time but still make it back to the future he just come from if he just altered it ........


----------



## IcebergSlim

Ted "Theodore" Logan said:
			
		

> Strange things are afoot at the Circle K


great scene


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Legend of Zelda Movie coming out next year.

http://movies.ign.com/dor/articles/863515/legend-of-zelda-movie-trailer/videos/legendofzelda_filmtra


----------



## tribal girl

dynamo said:
			
		

> Back to the future Part 2 is flawed and destroys the movie i just dont understand how biff can go back in time from the future give himself the sports book change time but still make it back to the future he just come from if he just altered it ........



It's still the best one of the trilogy though. It's actually one of my guilty pleasures


----------



## AmorRoark

Yeah, what was up with the third Back to the Future? The Wild West? I swear, that subject for a sequel is always trouble. 

::me thinks Fievel Goes West::


----------



## L2R

yeah well, i still look forward to star wars goes west 

bttf2 ftw!


----------



## tribal girl

Great Scott!


----------



## Finder

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> Yeah, what was up with the third Back to the Future? The Wild West? I swear, that subject for a sequel is always trouble.
> 
> ::me thinks Fievel Goes West::



I like the third Back 2 The Future.


----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:
			
		

> ^You know who does that for me?. John Leguizamo. I hate that prick. He's the same dribbling idiot in every film I've ever seen him in.
> 
> Checks thems teeth.


lol 

I liked him in Romeo & Juliet, Summer of Sam (AWESOME Spike Lee movie) and the Pest (LOL) ...but his roles in Spun and especially Empire (cringe) make me twitch a bit.

anyway, I got to thinking, on the same note, that the actor who does that for me is Robbin Williams. I cannot STAND him in anything except Mrs. Doubtfire, One Hour Photo and Awakenings. 

All his other characterizations in other movies have me rolling my eyes so hard


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:
			
		

> Summer of Sam (AWESOME Spike Lee movie)



My friend forced me to watch that against my will. I didn't like it.



			
				mariacallas said:
			
		

> anyway, I got to thinking, on the same note, that the actor who does that for me is Robbin Williams. I cannot STAND him in anything except Mrs. Doubtfire, One Hour Photo and Awakenings.



He was good in The Fisher King. What I can remember of it anyway.

Who else can we rip  the piss out of? :D 

I really can't stand Hillary Swank. She was great in Boys Don't Cry, but she is one annoying idiot. 

More to come


----------



## mariacallas

^Fuck yeah. I never liked Hillary Swank. She just comes off as so...so... _fake_ and incredibly boring. Everytime I see her in an awards show or event the first thing I think of is "if it wasn't for your stylist, you wouldn't know what the hell to wear" .  Oh, I have yet to see Boys Don't Cry but I will soon


----------



## AmorRoark

I thought she did a good job in Boys Don't Cry but I didn't really _love_ the character as much as everyone else seems to.


----------



## Edvard Munch

*Kindegarten Cop*

John Kimble:  "I have a headache."

Pre-school child:  "It could be a tumor."

John Kimble:  "It's not a tumor!"


----------



## pennywise

mariacallas said:
			
		

> Summer of Sam (AWESOME Spike Lee movie)



You know I love this one too. In fact, I just stole a tape of it from a cart of 50 cent cassette tapes they were selling at the library. 

That's right, I steal from the library.


----------



## ego_loss

Dude, my local library is locked down tighter than fort knox. You even think about walking out without properly checking out your media and the alarms go off.


----------



## pennywise

Mine does too, but they sell cheap used books and videos outside the alarm area. But I don't steal borrowable stuff, only the used for-sale stuff, I'm not that big of an asshole.


----------



## ego_loss

Good. I didn't want to have to sick Sim0n on your larcenous ass.


----------



## faris

donald sutherland creeps me out so much that i will try to at all costs, avoid seeing any movie with him in it.

::shudders::


----------



## L2R

i'm watching an episode of MONKEY! every morning now over breakfast :D

but for some reason, the end credits track always, ALWAYS makes me emotional. it weird.


----------



## wanderlust

the photo of john leguizamo keeps creeping me out every time i open this page.


rob zombie:
horror wonder or just a lost and fucked up soul?
can he actually direct or produce a good horror movie in the future? is the devil's rejects as good as it is going to get?
and why does he insist in casting his own daughter in parts that should revolt any father?


----------



## tribal girl

tribal girl said:
			
		

> More to come



List of annoying twats:

Julia Roberts
Keira Knightley
Matthew Lillard
Alan Cummings
Hilary Swank
Patricia Arquette (except for True Romance)
Rene Zellweger
Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## L2R

x files 2 bootleg trailer


----------



## L2R

sweet jesus, i think i just ran into the worst tv show ever. flicking around i came across "the moment of truth".

essentially it's a cross between "who wants to be a millionare?" and "jerry springer", complete with long arsed delayed answers, choreographed audience reactions and pathetic melodrama.


----------



## tribal girl

For quite some time now I've been obsessed with movie goofs. 



> Goofs are errors that shouldn't have made it into the movie, but somehow got by the editors. They range from items inappropriate for the era (a kid in an old west town wearing a digital watch) to catching a glimpse of the camera crew reflected in a window to glasses of water that seem to magically refill themselves between shots... and lots of other things.



I _always_ spot them. I'm kinda like the couch potato version of Richard Attenborough.


----------



## alasdairm

^ the imdb 'goofs' section for movies is a mine of that stuff.

alasdair


----------



## pennywise

*The Matrix* 

Why did the machines need to use humans as a power source? I am sure that there are other lifeforms who are more biologically energy-efficient. Plus, then you wouldn't have to worry about them breaking out of the matrix. I doubt if you would end up with a Neo in the hamster-matrix.

Speaking of that, why do they even need a Matrix? Couldn't they just keep all the people sedated and unconscious?


----------



## L2R

hamster neo tells me that life long sedation on humans doesn't work


----------



## pennywise

why not? people stay in comas for like 20 years.

wikipedia:



> Others remain in a vegetative state for years or even decades (the longest recorded period being 37 years).



and...



> Coma...may also be deliberately induced by pharmaceutical agents



I would have to think that with all their spooky machine-technology they would be able to find a way to prolong it.


----------



## L2R

tribal girl said:
			
		

> For quite some time now I've been obsessed with movie goofs.
> 
> 
> 
> I _always_ spot them. I'm kinda like the couch potato version of Richard Attenborough.




my favourite goofs are the two in raiders of the lost ark.
-the visible glass betwee indy and the cobra
-the styrofoam boulder bouncing down the hill 
:D


----------



## felix

pennywise said:
			
		

> *The Matrix*
> 
> Why did the machines need to use humans as a power source? I am sure that there are other lifeforms who are more biologically energy-efficient. Plus, then you wouldn't have to worry about them breaking out of the matrix. I doubt if you would end up with a Neo in the hamster-matrix.
> 
> Speaking of that, why do they even need a Matrix? Couldn't they just keep all the people sedated and unconscious?


because there wouldn't have been a film without it. DUH!!! 8) 

:D


----------



## tribal girl

alasdairm said:
			
		

> ^ the imdb 'goofs' section for movies is a mine of that stuff.
> 
> alasdair



Yeah, I read up on there quite often.

But overall I enjoy spotting them at random more than anything. And I seem to spot an awful lot when stoned.


----------



## L2R

i forget which film it is but there's a classic goof on the final elevating crane shot of a sidewalk where you can clearly see one extra walking repeatedly back and forth.


----------



## DarthMom

L2R said:
			
		

> sweet jesus, i think i just ran into the worst tv show ever. flicking around i came across "the moment of truth".


actually you didn't. earlier this evening while having some sitcom on tv, it goes off and i come back to the room and come across some godawful new tv show with flavor flav that was full of horrible one liners and even more awful acting. and of course, flav, which tops the cake of terribleness. 

it is called under one roof. i beg everyone to find this show and watch it in order to better appreciate everything you hold dear. and all aspiring movie and telly producers and actors should watch to realize that indeed, anyone...anyone at all can be a star.


----------



## DarthMom

yay! new epis of bizarre foods with andrew zimmernan!


----------



## IcebergSlim

andrew zimmernan is far out, his show kinda trips me out cause this guy just literally will eat anything,  edible on a plate or not even that i remember one joint he picked some nasty worm outta a fuckin tree or something n' eat that. like wow need calm down with that. he must have some anti-nausea pills or something 
.
i had an idea for a movie so i wrote this down "movie idea, (title). ***** worker, uses luck to control ppl. sinister death blood gore.morality  good/evil. edited the finer details for legal reasons. 
.


----------



## DarthMom

hell yeah, andrew is the man. remember the balut?






partially fertilized duck eggs. nasty. eaten with shell and all


----------



## L2R

tetris: the movie trailer

:D


----------



## L2R

> Paramount Pictures and Nickelodeon Movies have greenlit the live-action epic adventure M. Night Shyamalan's The Last Airbender, which will launch over the Independence Day weekend in 2010, opening on Friday, July 2, 2010.
> 
> Shyamalan, the visionary creator of the Oscar®-nominated The Sixth Sense, Signs and the upcoming The Happening, will direct and produce the epic action-adventure based on a script that he penned.
> 
> "I was drawn to the series because of its influences: one being Hayao Miyazaki, said Shyamalan. "I've always been a huge fan of Miyazaki's work. He is one of the greatest storytellers in the world and makes anime films in Japan. His combination of spirituality and super natural elements have brought depth and meaning to his art form. In 'The Last Airbender,' I see an opportunity to make a live-action version of a Miyazaki film."
> 
> "We're delighted to be partnering with Nickelodeon to bring M. Night Shyamalan's vision of 'The Last Airbender' to the big screen and to audiences of all ages," said John Lesher, President, Paramount Film Group.
> 
> "M. Night Shyamalan's exciting vision for a film with the potential of 'The Last Airbender,' is another perfect fit for the Fourth of July holiday weekend that we have used to launch such blockbusters as 'War of the Worlds' and 'Transformers,'" said Rob Moore, Vice Chairman, Paramount Pictures.
> 
> Based on the hugely successful Nickelodeon animated TV series, the live-action feature film is set in a world where human civilization is divided into four nations: Water, Earth, Air and Fire.
> 
> The Fire Nation is waging a ruthless, oppressive war against the other three nations. The film's hero, the reluctant young Aang, is the "Last Airbender" -- the Avatar who, according to prophecy, has the ability to manipulate all of the elements and bring all the nations together. Aided by a protective teenage Waterbender named Katara and her bull-headed brother Sokka, Aang proceeds on a perilous journey to restore balance to their war-torn world.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080416f.php


----------



## L2R

> "Iron Man" should be fun, "Wall-E" touching, and who knows what to expect from the likes of "Hancock", "Wanted," "Caspian" or "Hulk".
> 
> Yet when polls and general chatter about this Summer's movies comes up, there are two which stand far above the others in terms of anticipation - "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull" and "The Dark Knight".
> 
> Now it looks like both will also stand above the other films in terms of runtime. Hollywood Elsewhere reports that the new Indy clocks in at 140 minutes, easily beating the 127 minute runtime of "Last Crusade" in 1989. Composer John Williams confirms this as well, saying that the film has seven reels at about 20 minutes each.
> 
> Early screenings for the film are also being kept tight. The film has been screened only once so far, and the studio gets to see it next week. After that, the only other screenings will be the premiere in Cannes (expected on the 20th) and press screenings in major international territories the week of release - at the earliest only 2-3 nights before the film's release on May 22nd.
> 
> Meanwhile early word on "The Dark Knight" is that Chris Nolan's cut clocks in at nearly three hours and it's unlikely to be cut down much further despite the studio's desire for a more manageable 150 minutes. Nolan's "Batman Begins" came in at 140 minutes so a slightly longer runtime for the sequel doesn't seem surprising and the immaculately conceived Devin Faraci over at CHUD thinks that, and I tend to agree, it'll probably come in at about 165 mins.
> 
> Responses to the articles have been interesting in that many seem surprisingly concerned about the Indy runtime, yet have absolutely no problem with a three-hour Batman. Very early buzz on Indy already warns to 'keep your expectations in check'.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080416k.php


----------



## mariacallas

DarthMom said:
			
		

> hell yeah, andrew is the man. remember the balut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> partially fertilized duck eggs. nasty. eaten with shell and all



yum. of course, in my country, you know it's not nasty at all 
When I eat balut, I only eat the yellow part tho. Not the whole thing!


----------



## tribal girl

Oh well, if you're just eating the yellow part I guess that's ok.


----------



## DarthMom

i mean, it makes sense, i guess, we already eat fully formed chickens, and chicken embryos. that just looks soooo damned nasty. 

hey yall, saturday night on history channel will be this...looks great!

peyote to lsd: a psychedelic journey

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822803/plotsummary


----------



## alasdairm

IcebergSlim said:
			
		

> andrew zimmernan is far out, his show kinda trips me out cause this guy just literally will eat anything,  edible on a plate or not even that i remember one joint he picked some nasty worm outta a fuckin tree or something n' eat that. like wow need calm down with that. he must have some anti-nausea pills or something.


andrew zimmern's show is absolutely terrible. so he'll eat a bug? big deal - some people have to eat bugs because they have nothing else to eat...

he should watch anthony bourdain's show once in a while to get a lesson in conveying the interest and passion of foods from other cultures well over a medium which is taste- and aroma-free...

alasdair


----------



## pennywise

> Very early buzz on Indy already warns to 'keep your expectations in check'.



what the hell does that mean? I'm expecting it to be on par with the other films in the series, which were all very good. 

Does that mean that I should expect it to be less than very good? I don't expect it to be better than the others. What are they assuming that people are going to expect?

It better not suck. They would have done better to not even make it if it's going to suck. Or not release it. 

I hope it isn't one of those Hollywood money-making schemes where they hire a bunch of cheap hacks to make the movie and expect it to be carried to success by star power and the reputation of the other films in the series. That would be a slap in the face of the viewers, and a terrible thing to do to a now-legendary character and story.

Sometimes I think that the film industry does not think very highly of it's audience. They constantly underestimate us, thinking that we will watch anything just because it's there. 

Sorry, I kinda drifted off topic there...


----------



## Rated E

pennywise said:
			
		

> why not? people stay in comas for like 20 years.
> 
> wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to think that with all their spooky machine-technology they would be able to find a way to prolong it.



Well here's what I think. The machines were using the humans as an energy source. If they kept all humans in a coma, wouldn't they need to expend energy on the means by which to keep them alive? For example, live support systems.

If the humans are living and breathing of their own accord, having their brains constantly stimulated by the "experience" of living, then they will be creating much more energy (at a total guess) than they would be in a coma or a sedated state.

However your point about the animals is a good one. I guess this could be explained by the war that occurred between the humans and the machines that Morpheous mentions, in which the humans blocked out the sky in an attempt to destroy the energy source of the machines. I would think that at some point during this war, many of the animals would have died off. I mean, especially considering that the humans retreated to live underground.


----------



## L2R

oh man, how am i supposed to survive waiting until THURSDAY for my new samsung 46 inch lcd tv to arrive?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## L2R

so the tv arrived on tuesday and it's incredible. 

last night, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade was on tv, and my digital tv decoder (inside the new tv) picks up the digital channel it was on quite well. Not so much some of the others (accursed ancient building antenna! ), but anyway, i compared the quality of the official release DVD to the broadcast and the broadcast was better! 
did not expect that.


----------



## delta_9

New venture bros. june 1st


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Anthony Hopkins is THE SHIT in Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

DarthMom said:
			
		

> actually you didn't. earlier this evening while having some sitcom on tv, it goes off and i come back to the room and come across some godawful new tv show with flavor flav that was full of horrible one liners and even more awful acting. and of course, flav, which tops the cake of terribleness.
> 
> it is called under one roof. i beg everyone to find this show and watch it in order to better appreciate everything you hold dear. and all aspiring movie and telly producers and actors should watch to realize that indeed, anyone...anyone at all can be a star.



* > Tyler Perry's House of Payne


----------



## L2R

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:
			
		

> Anthony Hopkins is THE SHIT in Silence of the Lambs.



yes he is.

really heartbreaking seeing him parodised so badly in the last prequel.


----------



## alasdairm

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:
			
		

> Anthony Hopkins is THE SHIT in Silence of the Lambs.


he sure is but brian cox was a better hannibal lecter in 'manhunter'



alasdair


----------



## wanderlust

L2R said:
			
		

> yes he is.
> 
> really heartbreaking seeing him parodised so badly in the last prequel.




both prequels were horrible. i loved the psychological terror of the original. the other two leaned more on jump out at you scares and way too predictable story lines. sad.


----------



## L2R

totally agreed^ i considered (strongly) editing my post to pluralise the word "prequel" but got distracted before i could.



			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> he sure is but brian cox was a better hannibal lecter in 'manhunter'
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



i really gotsta see manhunter


----------



## Daisybabe

I can't find the Dark Knight thread, but I had to share this because it's so freakin cool. 

As an homage to Burton's Batman, Chris Nolan has designed the new trailer to sync up exactly with the original trailer.

SEE??


----------



## lystra

I just finished *The Diving Bell and the Butterfly*
it is a beautiful, beautiful film.
_You should also watch it_


----------



## alasdairm

^ truly great movie

alasdair


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Daisybabe said:
			
		

> I can't find the Dark Knight thread, but I had to share this because it's so freakin cool.
> 
> As an homage to Burton's Batman, Chris Nolan has designed the new trailer to sync up exactly with the original trailer.
> 
> SEE??



That is awesome.  And even though Christian Bale is the shit and Batman Begins was a very good movie, I still think Michael Keaton ownz.  Maybe its just nostalgic, but ain't no fuckin with the original.  And Jack Nicholson, come on now.  But of course I am really looking forward to The Dark Knight.



			
				L2R said:
			
		

> yes he is.
> 
> really heartbreaking seeing him parodised so badly in the last prequel.



I thought Red Dragon was sick, but Hannibal I didn't really like and Hannibal Rising I thought was terrible.  Manhunter I"ll have to check out.

On an unrelated note...Fez FTW!


----------



## L2R

imo silence of the lambs > hannibal >> red dragon >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> hannibal rising


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

anyone see this movie "Nightshift" with Michael Keaton and Henry Winkler?  i saw it the other night on some movie channel.  fuckin strange movie.  and michael keaton's character nearly drove me up a wall.  borderline dustin hoffman in Rainman.  Not nearly as good of course, but almost as annoying.


----------



## L2R

> If Indiana Jones can make a successful comeback after almost 20 years, why not the Beverly Hills cop?
> 
> Paramount Pictures has given the go-ahead for a fourth installment of its Beverly Hills Cop franchise, with Eddie Murphy on board to return to the role that launched his movie career, the studio said on Thursday.
> 
> Brett Ratner, the filmmaker behind the similarly themed Rush Hour movies starring Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan, is in negotiations to direct the latest Beverly Hills Cop adventure, a Paramount spokesman said.
> 
> Lorenzo di Bonaventura (Transformers) will produce.
> 
> The film is expected to begin filming next year for a summer 2010 release.
> 
> According to Daily Variety, it was Murphy, 47, who approached the Viacom Inc-owned studio about reviving the film series in which he plays a Detroit police detective, Axel Foley, who ends up chasing crooks in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> The original 1984 film and its two sequels, the last of which opened in 1994, collectively grossed more than $US735 ($769)  million in cinemas worldwide, according to Box Office Mojo. The first movie alone took in over $US316 million globally.
> 
> The decision to make Beverly Hills Cop IV follows Paramount's success with the revival of its Indiana Jones franchise after 19 years. The fourth film in that series, The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, opened last Thursday and grossed nearly $US152 ($159) million in its first five days in US release.
> 
> Murphy's last two films, the live-action comedy Norbit and the animated storybook satire Shrek the Third, in which he supplied the voice of a talking donkey, grossed $159 million and $799 million worldwide, respectively, according to Box Office Mojo.



http://www.smh.com.au/news/film/eddie-murphys-back-as-axel-foley/2008/05/30/1211654267404.html

eddie has been boring as batshit ever since he went soft about a decade ago. his last great hurrah was harlem nights. let's hope this brings back his superb foul mouth.

but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## L2R

walking to work this morning, i walked right past this guy standing at an intersection with a friend chatting, he looked exactly like Liev Schreiber. He was sporting a real scruffy beard and the similarity with the actor clicked only after he had already crossed the road.

i just looked him up on imdb, Liev is currently playing Sabretooth in the Wolverine spin off film being shot in sydney, in the area he was walking towards.

fancy that


----------



## ego_loss

^^
I went to highschool with a half a dozen guys that look like Liev Schriber. When you hear other races saying "all white guys look alike", they are talking about guys that look like him.


----------



## L2R

this poster made me lol on the street


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

damn, she may be a little old, but the actress that plays Midge on That 70s Show is fuckin hot (sometimes)....am i wrong?

edit: i could chill with red all fuckin day long!

liev schreiber is the shit btw


----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ The guy who plays Red will always be that badass villain in _Robocop_ to me. That movie was the shizznit.

Batman/Dark Knight sync was awesome!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

junctionalfunkie said:
			
		

> ^ The guy who plays Red will always be that badass villain in _Robocop_ to me. That movie was the shizznit.


*"Bitches, leave!"* I think I have said that line at least once a week since 1987.


----------



## L2R

^lolcats!


----------



## L2R

> Len Wiseman ("Underworld," "Live Free or Die Hard") is set to direct the hit Xbox 360 video game adaptation "Gears of War" for New Line says the trades.
> 
> Chris Morgan ("Wanted," "Fast and Furious") has been hired to write the screenplay based on a story treatment he will develop with Wiseman. It's not sure how much of Stuart Beattie's original draft will survive.
> 
> Set on the planet Sera, the game thrusts players into a battle for survival between humans and a race of creatures that surface from the bowels of the planet known as the Locust Horde. Players assume identities of soldiers on Delta Squad as they fight to save Sera's inhabitants.
> 
> The award-winning game sold more than three million units worldwide in its first ten weeks and is Microsoft's second-biggest seller after the "Halo" franchise. A sequel game hits stores this Thanksgiving.
> 
> This movement on the project also indicates that the new form of New Line, as a sub-division of parent company Time Warner, will be handling big-budget action fare rather than low-budget speciality titles as previously thought



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080617k.php


----------



## ego_loss

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> Len Wiseman (*"Underworld," "Live Free or Die Hard")* is set to direct the hit Xbox 360 video game adaptation "Gears of War" for New Line says the trades.
> 
> Chris Morgan *("Wanted," "Fast and Furious")* has been hired to write the screenplay based on a story treatment he will develop with Wiseman. It's not sure how much of Stuart Beattie's original draft will survive.




Emphasis added.

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## L2R

noticed that. i can't meh enough.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Fuck, I hate Jessica Alba! She can't act at ALL and seems to pick her scripts by choosing a number between 1-100. I wish that being a masturbatory fantasy alone wasn't enough to get you into movies.


----------



## alasdairm

^ thank goodness, for our sakes, that it is



alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

i have developed a crush on jenna fischer

alasdair


----------



## DarthMom

anyone else watching groomer has it??

i am watching the last one dvr'ed now. i hope artist gets it, he is such a sweetie, and jonathan is such an obnoxious ass, but he is good.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

King of the Hill "Dances With Dogs"

one of the more obscene episodes i've seen...hank and bobby (and bill, sort of) entering in a dog-dancing contest

i'm at a loss for words (or whatever the expression is...its a fuckin weird episode)


----------



## L2R

^ah yes, that was a good'un. 

have you seen the one where hank befriends a prostitute, and of course he's oblivious to her work and then accidently becomes her pimp. 

great show


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ lmfao.  no, but i saw one the other day when hank went to japan with cotton to meet his mistress (and hank's brother.)  fuckin hank calls home (at like $10/min) to talk to ladybird.  lmfao.


----------



## L2R

lol @ bobby playing dance dance revolution and hank's japanese half brother, who also has a  narrow urethra! :D

the only show i'd go out of my way to catch if it were on tv. i miss having cable.


seen the one where boomhauer teaches bobby how he scores with so many chicks? 



Spoiler: koth



he basically asks every single chick he sees!


lol


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ yes.  hilarious.

just finished watching A&E Biography: Eddie Murphy

goddamn what a funny guy!  and of the best parts about eddie is he's pretty damn humble.  he KNOWS he's the shit, but he doesn't project it conceitedly.  i think it was brian grazer who said that nearly every eddie murphy movie has grossed $100M.  that is fucking epic.  

i will always think that Beverly Hills Cop I and II are his best and funniest roles, but i think a movie that didn't get enough recognition (they BARELY mentioned it in this Bio) was Life, with martin...i think that movie is 100% great.  5stars, whatever award you wanna give it, but it was an incredible movie.

Definitely one of the funniest comedians of all  time. As well as one of the greatest actors of all time.

Long live Axel Foley!


----------



## L2R

^ his john landis collarboations are the best

i read that he's retiring from film and moving back onto stand up comedy.


i'm sick of his family oriented comedies. so yay!


----------



## foundationx4

one time a i watched basketball diaries.


----------



## foundationx4

FUCKKKKKKK MAN. im listening to ghostbusters song rite now. WTF HAHAHHAHA


----------



## L2R

interesting, but note: this is not the lounge


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

again...King of the Hill

episode "Mutual of OmAbwah"

only the true King of the Hill, Hank, could coin this phrase: "teenage-jackassery"

then Bill and Boomhower discover the fried banana (at the fair or some shit) and Bill, being the genuis that he is, says "the monkeys must never find out"

lmfao


----------



## L2R

oh i haven't seen that one


----------



## AmorRoark

I don't think I have either. Love love love King of the Hill.


----------



## DarthMom

shnikeys, 40 yr old virgin costar arrested on attempted murder charge. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080812/ap_en_mo/people_actor_arrested


----------



## timothy32987

I Love Eva Mendes Legs


----------



## L2R

> Mike Myers will play a small role in Tarantino's WWII drama "Inglorious Bastards" says The QT Archives.
> 
> In the film, a band of U.S. soldiers facing death by firing squad for their misdeeds are given a chance to redeem themselves by heading into the perilous no-man's lands of Nazi-occupied France on a suicide mission for the Allies.
> 
> Myers joins a cast that so far includes Brad Pitt, Nastassja Kinski, Simon Pegg, David Krumholtz, B.J. Novak and Eli Roth. Shooting begins October 13th in Germany.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080814l.php


----------



## L2R

> MGM has moved "Valkyrie", the Bryan Singer-directed & Tom Cruise-lead thriller about a failed German assassination of Hitler, yet again. This time its been moved up several weeks to a December 26th release.
> 
> The project was previously slated for a late June 2008 release before reshoots and other factors pushed it to October and then February 13th 2009.
> 
> An early screening for the film has apparently gone well enough that they've moved it back to December 26th in the hopes of better commercial prospects for the film, yet the constant date shuffle has caused enough damage that some fear it may never recover.
> 
> The news however hit at the exact same time that UA co-owner and CEO Paula Wagner is in talks with MGM to leave her post. Since she and Cruise took over UA nearly two years ago with a $500 million Merrill Lynch credit line, "Valkyrie" remains the sole project the studio has managed to get into production. The pair worked with UA in 2006 on "Lions for Lambs" which ended up being a critical dud and a financial disaster.
> 
> Now, with deadlines not being met and that credit line in jeopardy, Deadline Hollywood Daily indicates that it looks like MGM wants to step in and quickly greenlight two UA projects in order to keep the financing deal intact. Despite their long history together, it also looks like Cruise and Wagner will amicably go their separate ways.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080813p.php



> Dirk Blackman and Howard McCain will rework the script for Lionsgate's "Conan the Barbarian" remake says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> The producers hope to have a potential franchise featuring Robert E. Howard's classic warrior who previously graced the screen in two early 80's films starring Arnold Schwarzenegger.
> 
> Thomas Dean Donnelly and Joshua Oppenheimer ("Sahara") wrote earlier drafts of the film which goes back to Howard's original stories in an effort to create a $100 million R-rated origin film, the largest production to date for Lionsgate and Millennium.
> 
> Blackman and McCain also penned the upcoming sci-fi flick "Outlander" and are developing the action-adventure "Amazon" for Lionsgate, an epic about female warriors to which Scarlett Johansson has been attached. Directors are currently being sought for both "Conan" & "Amazon".



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080813o.php



> Willem Dafoe and Charlotte Gainsbourg have joined Lars von Trier's psychological thriller "Antichrist" says Variety.
> 
> Dafoe and Gainsbourg will play a couple who retreat to an isolated cabin in the woods following the death of their child. The thriller evolves into a horror film thoroughout the course of the film.
> 
> Anders Thomas Jensen co-wrote the script with von Trier and shooting begins this month in Germany.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080813g.php


----------



## L2R

> Simon Pegg has revealed on his MySpace page that he sadly won't be appearing in Quentin Tarantino's "Inglorious Bastards".
> 
> Pegg says "Much to our mutual disappointment, I won't be appearing in QT's forthcoming Inglorious Bastards due to insurmountable scheduling difficulties. We really tried to make it work but in the end, it just was not possible without severe ramifications elsewhere," Pegg wrote on his blog. "I'm trying to remain upbeat, as Tom Selleck said 'Who the hell is Indiana Jones anyway?."
> 
> One person who does look to have come onboard though according to AICN is Samm Levine, the baby-faced comedy actor has appeared in countless TV series over the years including "Freaks and Geeks," "Ed," "Undeclared," "That 70's Show," "Veronica Mars" and "Family Guy" along with films like "Club Dread," "Sydney White" and "Pulse".
> 
> His role is unspecified, though there's guesses he will replace "Numbers" star David Krumholtz who will not be involved as earlier reported.
> 
> The Guardian meanwhile reports that German actors Natassja Kinski ("Cat People," "Terminal Velocity"), Daniel Brühl ("The Bourne Ultimatum," "") and Til Schweiger ("Driven," "King Arthur") have met with Tarantino about roles.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080818a.php


----------



## ego_loss

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> One person who does look to have come onboard though according to AICN is Samm Levine, the baby-faced comedy actor has appeared in countless TV series over the years including "Freaks and Geeks," "Ed," "Undeclared," "That 70's Show," "Veronica Mars" and "Family Guy" along with films like "Club Dread," "Sydney White" and "Pulse".



Let's not forget his flawless victory with his successful execution of "the goat" at the end of Waiting.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Yeah. Wrong guy. You're thinking of John Francis Daley:





This is Samm Levine:


----------



## ego_loss

Yeah, for some reason I always get those two confused.  Though it makes more sense that the short troll-looking guy would be replacing David Krumholtz instead of the skinny kid with the huge teeth.


----------



## L2R

> While Chris Nolan is still on break and hasn't begun considering a third "Batman" flick, Warner Bros. Pictures execs may have already got the next film's villains and who they want to play them in mind it would seem.
> 
> Talking with MTV News, Michael Caine revealed that he not only heard the rumors of the various villain casting choices for the next film floating throughout the media, but that he brought up the topic with a Warner executive who seems to have confirmed that some of them were right.
> 
> Caine says "When Christopher [Nolan] said we were going to do ‘The Dark Knight’ next, I didn’t what that meant in Batman terms. I said, ‘What’s the story?’ and he said The Joker. I said, ‘Oh, s–t! How are you going to top Jack [Nicholson]?’ He said, ‘Well, I’ve cast Heath Ledger. And I went ‘Ha! I couldn’t top Jack, but if anyone could, maybe Heath could.’ And he did."
> 
> He then added "I was with [a Warner Bros.] executive and I said, ‘Are we going to make another one?’ They said yeah. I said, ‘How the hell are we going to top Heath? And he says ‘I’ll tell you how you top Heath — Johnny Depp as The Riddler and Philip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin.’ I said, ‘S–t, they’ve done it again!."
> 
> Hoffman's name as a British or Russian arms dealer version of 'The Penguin' first floated around in 2006, right after "Batman Begins" but before the villains of "The Dark Knight" were set. Depp's link to 'The Riddler' is more recent but the most talked about of the rumors and Depp himself recently said he'd be open to considering the opportunity.
> 
> Of course all of this remains up in the air and depends upon the whim of Christopher Nolan who'll decide whether he wants to do the project and which villains and actors will be involved.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080908q.php



> Kevin Smith recently told Sci-Fi Wire about his next two projects post-"Zack and Miri Make a Porno":
> 
> "First, I'm going to do a 180 turn and do a horror movie called Red State,. It's going to be a total horror-political-psychological movie without a funny line in it. Then I'm going to do the science fiction superhero movie. It's going to be an original superhero that I've created."
> 
> Could this be the "Ranger Danger" project he'd previously talked about? In any case how far along is it? "It's stewing right now. I want to do it, though, and, God willing, it will star Seth Rogen" says Smith.
> 
> Rogen still remains attached to Sony's "The Green Hornet" movie which means the comedian could very well appear in lycra twice in the same year.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080908t.php



> Production began on Monday on location in Minnesota on "A Serious Man", for Focus Features and Working Title Films. Joel and Ethan Coen, Academy Award winners for "No Country for Old Men" and "Fargo", are writing, producing, and directing the film.
> 
> Working Title co-chairs Tim Bevan and Eric Fellner are executive-producing the film with Robert Graf, who has worked on the Coens' last six features in various producing capacities. The director of photography on "A Serious Man" is seven-time Academy Award nominee Roger Deakins, who is marking his tenth feature collaboration with the Coens. Mary Zophres is the film's costume designer, marking her ninth feature collaboration with the Coens. Jess Gonchor is the production designer, marking his third feature collaboration with the Coens.
> 
> "A Serious Man" is the story of an ordinary man's search for clarity in a universe where Jefferson Airplane is on the radio and F-Troop is on TV. It is 1967, and Larry Gopnik, a physics professor at a quiet midwestern university, has just been informed by his wife Judith that she is leaving him. She has fallen in love with one of his more pompous colleagues, Sy Ableman, who seems to her a more substantial person than the feckless Larry.
> 
> Larry's unemployable brother Arthur is sleeping on the couch, his son Danny is a discipline problem and a shirker at Hebrew school, and his daughter Sarah is filching money from his wallet in order to save up for a nose job. While his wife and Sy Ableman blithely make new domestic arrangements, and his brother becomes more and more of a burden, an anonymous hostile letter-writer is trying to sabotage Larry's chances for tenure at the university.
> 
> Also, a graduate student seems to be trying to bribe him for a passing grade while at the same time threatening to sue him for defamation. Plus, the beautiful woman next door torments him by sunbathing nude. Struggling for equilibrium, Larry seeks advice from three different rabbis. Can anyone help him cope with his afflictions and become a righteous person - a mensch - a serious man?
> 
> Tony Award nominee Michael Stuhlbarg (whose films include "The Grey Zone") stars as Larry; Fred Melamed ("Suspect") plays Sy; Richard Kind ("The Visitor") portrays Arthur; and Minnesota actors Aaron Wolf, Sari Wagner, and Jessica McManus are cast as Danny, Judith, and Sarah, respectively.
> 
> The Coens' comedy thriller "Burn After Reading", also from Focus Features and Working Title Films, world-premiered last month as the opening-night film of the 2008 Venice International Film Festival; made its North American premiere last week at the 2008 Toronto International Film Festival; and will be released by Focus nationwide on Friday, September 12th. The film stars George Clooney, Frances McDormand, John Malkovich, Tilda Swinton, Richard Jenkins, and Brad Pitt.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080908s.php



> French actress Mélanie Laurent ("Days of Glory," "Don't Worry, I'm Fine") has apparently joined Quentin Tarantino's "Inglorious Bastards" reports Monsieur Cinema.
> 
> A source close to Laurent indicates the actress has already flown to Los Angeles to work with Tarantino.
> 
> Which role isn't specified, though considering her appearance it's believed to be that of the female lead chatacter Shoshanna Dreyfus, a French Jewish girl who flees the Nazis as a teenager and later inherits a Parisian movie theater.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080908p.php



> Susan Sarandon and Richard Dreyfuss have signed onto the comedic thriller "Leaves of Grass" for Nu Image/Millennium Film says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Edward Norton plays twin brothers, one an Ivy League philosophy professor, the other a small-time and brilliant marijuana grower. The professor is lured back to his Oklahoma hometown for a doomed scheme against a local drug lord (Dreyfuss) that unravels his life.
> 
> Sarandon plays the brothers' eccentric mother, while Keri Russell is also in negotiations to come on board as a love interest. Lucy DeVito and Steve Earle are also in the cast.
> 
> Actor-turned-filmmaker Tim Blake Nelson penned and will direct the $10-14 milllion project in which he plays the best friend to one of the brothers.
> 
> Shooting is scheduled to begin September 22nd in Shreveport, Louisiana.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080908n.php



> Producer Don Carmody is in negotiations with Sam Raimi to adapt stage play "Evil Dead: the Musical" into a 3D movie reports Screen Daily.
> 
> Conceived by George Reinblatt, Christopher Bond, Frank Cipolla and Melissa Morris, the camp stage interpretation of Raimi's cult classic horror trilogy was originally mounted in Toronto and Montreal and has since gone off-Broadway.
> 
> Bond and choreographer Hinton Battle will co-direct the 3D film version which they hope to shoot in Toronto next Spring with some of the original cast.
> 
> At the moment however serious rights issues still need to be resolved.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080908m.php


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Caption: Welcome to Hell, I'll be your tour guide...


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

LMFAO @ the redneck pickup truck Top Gun dream sequence in the "Airport 07" episode of Family Guy


----------



## alasdairm

did anybody catch tina fey as sarah palin on snl? she nailed the impression  - accent, mannerisms, everything.

alasdair


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Yeah I did and I knew she would do an appearance for that. They look eerily alike.


----------



## Pander Bear

Fringe is the worst new show I've seen in years. its like everything wrong with LOST, plus all the bad writing and acting in NCIS


----------



## continuousbeing2

Pander Bear said:
			
		

> Fringe is the worst new show I've seen in years. its like everything wrong with LOST, plus all the bad writing and acting in NCIS


I spent most of the time waiting/hoping for mister jackson to bust out his patented triple deke 

i was quite disappointed, and as such, i will probably never watch it again


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It definitely should win an award for worst title.


----------



## mariacallas

OMG! There was a DVD sale in my favorite mall. I went nuts.
I purchased The Neverending Story, Buffalo66, etc etc etc

*squeel*
*plops in front of tv*


----------



## tribal girl

^Haha. I was gonna buy The Neverending Story the other day too. But it was full price (i.e overpriced) so I put it back.

I love Buffalo 66 too. I haven't seen it in a while either. And Christina Ricci looked amazing in it with that little blue dress.








Also, I think there's a strange sexiness about Vincent Gallo. He definitely has that ugly/beauty thing going on.


----------



## mariacallas

Absolutely sis. I'll think of you when I watch it again


----------



## JV

alasdairm said:
			
		

> did anybody catch tina fey as sarah palin on snl? she nailed the impression  - accent, mannerisms, everything.
> 
> alasdair



i just did, and wow, it was perfect.  

i got the season one of 30 rock and have been rewatching it, and i think thats one of the best shows on tv.


----------



## L2R

> Paramount has stepped in to takeover full financing on Steven Spielberg and Peter Jackson's "Tintin" trilogy after Universal Pictures recoiled at the cost reports Deadline Hollywood Daily.
> 
> With the economy hitting rough times, studios are cutting costs wherever possible. Thus when the directors submitted a $130 million budget to produce the trio films based on the Belgian comic last week, Universal balked at the idea.
> 
> Now comes word that after a brief scramble, Viacom has just stepped in and offered the bigtime directors full financing on the project which was supposed to start production next month. No word as yet if any of this issue will cause a delay.
> 
> It's a gamble in these times. With 30% of the film's gross going to the film's directors, the property will have to make on the order of over $400 million before a studio would see a dime - meaning the property needs to do well both in domestic and global markets.
> 
> Jackson's WETA digital workshop has already spent $30 million developing performance-capture technology to make the boy detective, his dog and the rest of his motley crew come alive.
> 
> Internationally the two dozen or so graphic novels have been widely known, acclaimed and popular for many decades. In the US however they remain barely known works which could put a serious question about the film's domestic possibilities.
> 
> Yet with the dream duo of Spielberg and Jackson, acclaimed scribe Steven Moffat adapting the script, and Herge's work as the basis - the film already has more going for it than 98% of comic adaptations and pretty much all the 'mo-cap' films to have come out of Hollywood so far.
> 
> Still the timing is awkward as the DreamWorks-Reliance deal has finally come through, allowing Spielberg's Dreamworks company to sever ties with Paramount and become is own entity with a likely distribution deal through Universal.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080921b.php


----------



## L2R

> Johnny Depp himself was on hand at the Walt Disney Showcase in Hollywood and revealed not one but two new roles for himself.
> 
> First up he confirmed the rumors that he had signed on to play the Mad Hatter in Tim Burton's upcoming adaptation of "Alice in Wonderland".
> 
> Mia Wasikowska and Matt Lucas also star in the re-telling of the Lewis Carroll classic which will combinelive-action and motion-capture footage.
> 
> Shooting is slated to begin in November for a March 5th 2010 release.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news08/080924j.php


----------



## continuousbeing2

The Soup >>>>>>>>>Best Week Ever


----------



## mariacallas

Wanna watch this so bad!


----------



## L2R

*sigh* ^it looks like more of the same gil del toro stuff


----------



## mariacallas

I heard good things though


----------



## tribal girl

I watched an episode of St. Elsewhere last night. It was actually the first time I'd seen it, and I was quite impressed. I kinda wrote it off before it even got passed the opening credits.

A quick look on imdb told me that the creators also did Northern Exposure. That explains a lot. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083483/


----------



## L2R

^not only that but the creator of Oz (tom fontana) wrote a whole lot of its episodes. 


..... now i want to watch it


----------



## DarthMom

i saw beverly hills chihuahua and actually enjoyed it. yes, there, i said it. 

omg if they make a beverly hills poodle, i am so there.


----------



## AmorRoark

lystra said:


> I just finished *The Diving Bell and the Butterfly*
> it is a beautiful, beautiful film.
> _You should also watch it_



I just picked this up at my library. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## xxkcxx

I don't understand why there needs to be a whole show about Navy crimes a la NCIS, let alone the fact they already had JAG!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

DarthMom said:


> i saw beverly hills chihuahua and actually enjoyed it. yes, there, i said it.
> 
> omg if they make a beverly hills poodle, i am so there.



You are so homo.


----------



## mariacallas

Where does Penelope Cruz get her god-awful accent? Spanish accents are beautiful to me, and I've never heard her accent on anybody else.  She sounds so fucking crude and absolutely grating to listen to.  

Yes, I think she sucks.


----------



## Max Power

*!*



continuousbeing2 said:


> The Soup >>>>>>>>>Best Week Ever



*YES.*

There should SO be a thread about The Soup. I love that show!


----------



## tribal girl

^^I agree. I want to punch her face. Repeatedly.


----------



## Max Power

wat


----------



## Thou

I am your contorted angel, writhing at a loss for wings. Swelled tongues tell of brighter eyes, a severed spine of better days. The deafening clicks of a blue lipped, off the beat, pendulum.

I just wanted to be more than enough.


----------



## mariacallas

^Wat



MaxPowers said:


> wat



She was talking about this skank.


----------



## tribal girl

*Chants*

"Punch it, punch it, punch it!" :D

I used to feel the same way about Selma Hayek. Then I saw her in Ugly Betty and it all changed.


----------



## Thou

lol wat. indeeeeed.


You should see the thread about my ball piercings.


Dont ask, just go.  2cscotty


----------



## tribal girl

Errr, no. Your balls are of little interest to me. Thanx.


----------



## bobjonez

Impacto Profundo said:


> *sigh* ^it looks like more of the same gil del toro stuff



hold up, del toro is just presenting it, he actually didn't have anything to do with the making of the film (*edit* it looks like he does have a producer credit, but this could have been after the fact).

i saw it in theaters awhile back and it was a pretty enjoyable experience. nothing groundbreaking, but the story was nice and tight, was well acted, and actually had a couple of genuinely creepy parts.

worth a watch imo. head and shoulders above del toro's recent nonsense.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Sweet avatar.


----------



## wanderlust

mariacallas said:


> OMG! There was a DVD sale in my favorite mall. I went nuts.
> I purchased The Neverending Story, Buffalo66, etc etc etc
> 
> *squeel*
> *plops in front of tv*



ohhh... neverending story. so many sick childhood afternoons on the couch with that movie...


----------



## bobjonez

AmorRoark said:


> ^ Sweet avatar.



i love zoidberg. the highlight of futurama for me.


----------



## tribal girl

^Yep, he's definitely my favourite.

*weeb weeb weeb weeb*


----------



## AmorRoark

I have "The music's bad and you should feel bad!" etched on the back of my iPod.


----------



## Max Power

I have "my other mp3 player is a zune" on the back of my iPod


----------



## Thou

"The strong must protect the sweeet"

"In America, first you get the Sugar, then you get the power, the you get the womennn"


----------



## manic_panic

i wrote this on acid:

The Sungod is overwhelming never in the night, never in the night.

Exactly......


----------



## L2R

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13291/austen-s-pride-gets-an-alien-predator/



> Move over "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies", you've got competition.
> 
> Elton John's Rocket Pictures plans to give the Jane Austen classic a sci-fi spin in "Pride and Predator" reports Variety.
> 
> Will Clark ("The Amazing Trousers") is set to direct the film which veers from the traditional period costume drama when an alien crash lands and begins to butcher the Bennetts who suddenly have more than marriage and inheritance to worry about.
> 
> Clark, Andrew Kemble and John Pape co-wrote the script, while Steve Hamilton Shaw and David Furnish are producing. John will supervise the music and shooting will begin in London later this year.




yes, pride and prejudice and zombies is real
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1374989/


----------



## His Name Is Frank

2c-buoyant said:


> You should see the thread about my ball piercings.
> 
> 
> Dont ask, just go.  2cscotty





tribal girl said:


> Errr, no. Your balls are of little interest to me. Thanx.





bobjonez said:


> i saw it awhile back and it was a pretty enjoyable experience. nothing groundbreaking, actually had a couple of genuinely creepy parts.





tribal girl said:


> *weeb weeb weeb weeb*



What are you people doing in here?


----------



## Pillthrill

I got the 4th Season of House and watched it all last night. lol The Final ones are SO good. I cry every time. 

But did you know the actor that plays House has an english accent?! R U SERIOUS?


----------



## mariacallas

Uh yeah, Hugh Laurie is British.
Speaking of accents...I love it when Europeans do American accents, they do it so well. 
Vice versa, not so much. I end up cringing a bit (think...Heather Graham in From Hell, or Keanu Reeves in Bram Stokers )  although there are some exceptions.

Hmmm..Jonathan Rhys Meyer as Elvis was sooo fucking good


----------



## Pillthrill

I just think the American accent would be hard...perhaps not.


----------



## L2R

pt, you must watch blackadder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHzH_Nw-ntY

hugh laurie in his PRIME!


----------



## Pillthrill

I hate it. The line deiverly is much the same but I like his character of House so much better. I couldn't see him doing anything else


----------



## wanderlust

aol.com's 10 movies to see before you die:

- the shawshank redemption
- witness
- mamma mia!
- the notebook
- citizen kane
- it's a wonderful life
- the others
- the deer hunter
- amelie
- life is beautiful

8)


----------



## xxkcxx

^ mamma mia!? the notebook? the others??


Was this list written by a 15-year-old girl?


----------



## mariacallas

^lol I think so.


----------



## tribal girl

Mamma Mia sucked a-_yus_.

On the subject of accents. I think Kate Winslet is brilliant in Eternal Sunshine. She has that Madonna twinge. When Madonna's not busy doing her British accent that is. What is it with her?. She used to do the tough New Yorker accent when she first burst on the scene as well. I think she gets confused.


----------



## Arnold

http://www.pacificfans.com/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374463/
*rubs hands*


----------



## junctionalfunkie

xxkcxx said:


> ^ mamma mia!? the notebook? the others??
> 
> 
> Was this list written by a 15-year-old girl?



lol. But what about _The Deer Hunter_?

Dunno many 15 year old girls into Russian Roulette and insanity.

Or not Russian Roulette, at least.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

No one will go see _Slumdog Millionaire_ or either of the _Che_ films with me.

Anybody want a date? I'll put out after the movie and buy you an ice cream before.

Or vice-versa. Whatever.


----------



## xxkcxx

junctionalfunkie said:


> lol. But what about _The Deer Hunter_?
> 
> Dunno many 15 year old girls into Russian Roulette and insanity.
> 
> Or not Russian Roulette, at least.



They probably didn't actually see it but thought it was about the hunter from Bambi getting his just-desserts and therefore put it on the list.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

been somewhat obsessed with anna karina lately below are two great shots. and a clip

*NSFW*:


----------



## L2R

lol!

i didn't know they tried to revamp the old tv series "kojak" in 05 with ving rhames in the title role
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0439375/


----------



## Max Power

> This explores the idea of distilling a whole film down to one single image. Using eight of my favourite films from eight of my most admired directors including Sidney Lumet, Francis Ford Coppola and John Boorman, each film is processed through a Java program written with the processing environment . This small piece of software samples a movie every second and generates an 8 x 6 pixel image of the frame at that moment in time. It does this for the entire film, with each row representing one minute of film time.
> 
> The end result is a kind of unique fingerprint for that film. A sort of movie DNA showing the colour hues as well as the rhythm of the editing process. Compare Serpico to The Conversation. You can see there's far more edits in Lumet's classic compared to the more gentle slower pace of Coppola's Conversation. This is also down to the editing style of Walter Murch who prefers to only make cuts when absolutely necessary. Have a look through the eight movies and make your own mind up.



http://processing.org/exhibition/works/redux/


----------



## LoveAlways

I was really sad to see "Grisom" leave CSI until I saw him in _Live and Die in LA_ and in which he does a full frontal nude scene-nice cock Grisom, nice cock


----------



## DarthMom

*grissom

i never watch that show anymore, it got boring after they started the 27th series set in yet another city. but i agree, i liked him. can't STAND that ginger douchebag on the miami one though. totally went to the captain kirk school of overacting.


----------



## L2R

> French electronica duo Daft Punk has been signed to write the original music score for Tron 2.0, Walt Disney's upcoming sequel to the groundbreaking 1982 animation cult hit which was scored by electronic music icon Wendy Carlos. Daft Punk's members Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo and Thomas Bangalter have been involved in various films before, but Tron 2.0 will be their first complete feature film score. The film, scheduled for a 2011 release, is helmed by Joseph Kosinski and will feature Garrett Hedlund, Olivia Wilde and Beau Garrett. According to industry news reports, Tron 2.0 will play as the "next chapter" after the first film, with Wilde starring as one of the heroes trying to help fighting the Master Control Program, the evil intelligence protocol that was the nemesis in the 1982 film. The assignment of Daft Punk to score Tron 2.0 has been confirmed to Upcoming Film Scores by Walt Disney Pictures.



http://upcomingfilmscores.blogspot.com/2009/03/daft-punk-tron-20.html


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

junctionalfunkie said:


> No one will go see _Slumdog Millionaire_ or either of the _Che_ films with me.



You need new friends.


----------



## wanderlust

Impacto Profundo said:


> http://upcomingfilmscores.blogspot.com/2009/03/daft-punk-tron-20.html



this is a big thumbs up.


----------



## mariacallas

I cant wait for this. Audrey Tatou as Coco Chanel


----------



## L2R

oh noes, as soon as my wife hears about ^that^..... **SHUDDERS**


----------



## mariacallas

*slaps IP all around* ..... I dont think it is even near the Sex and the City scale of vapidness, dont worry dahling


----------



## L2R

my kitten's first name was "chanel". i put my foot down after a week cuz it was revolting. :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I can't think of anything more mind-numbingly boring as the story of Coco Chanel. But if it meant being able to hang out with the ever so beautiful *mariacallas*, I would not only watch the movie I would read the script to her in character. I've been told I do a pretty good Audry Tatou. I just need to perfect my Marie Gillain.


----------



## mariacallas

Verry hot, FBeebee. Impersonating a hot French AND Belgian actress would be a very great feat indeed. I believe in you.


----------



## L2R

i smell another superhero dark age coming on



> With the failure of "Punisher: War Zone" and the severe drop-off of "Watchmen" at the box-office, it comes as no surprise that Warner Brothers has essentially sworn off doing R-rated superhero and possibly tentpole films in general according to sources for IESB.Net.
> 
> The studio, which owns the rights to all DC properties, is developing film versions of Green Lantern, The Flash and (eventually) Wonder Woman alongside its Batman and Superman franchises. All of these logically will be made with a PG-13 rating in mind.
> 
> One note though is that this doesn't mean R-rated comic book adaptations are off the table, "Jonah Hex" for example will likely still be rated R as it is not seen as a superhero or tentpole feature. This does mean however the pressure will increase on McG to deliver a PG-13 cut of "Terminator Salvation".



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13607/dc-superheroes-go-pg-13/


greedy retards will be happy to shoot themselves in the foot on the promise of a few bucks.


----------



## L2R

absurdity



> Universal continues their aggressive film development schedule based on the Hasbro game brand with famed auteur Terence Malick ("The New World," "The Thin Red Line") in talks to helm the film version of classic board game "Scrabble" reports the trades.
> 
> Malick is expected to so some major rewrites on Jonathan Hensleigh's noir script which dealt with the hunt for two serial killers who're playing a twisted version of the game by carving letters into their victim's chests and leaving the bodies across the city in specific locations.
> 
> In recent months the studio has signed Ridley Scott to direct "Monopoly", Kevin Lima ("Enchanted") to direct "Candy Land", and Michael Bay's Platinum Dunes to produce "Ouija".
> 
> Todd Haynes ("I'm Not There," "Far from Heaven") was signed last week to helm "Hunger", an African-set survival horror film based on "Hungry Hungry Hippos".



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13715/terence-malick-plays-some-scrabble-/


----------



## wanderlust

hungry hungry hippos, oh my!


yes, absurd. but it was a funny joke.


----------



## L2R

> Leonardo DiCaprio is considering casting Japan's SMAP pop group as the main leads in Warner Brothers and Appian Way's proposed live-action adaptation of the 1993 anime feature "Ninja Scroll" reports The Anime News Network.
> 
> According to the Nikkan Sports newspaper, casting is in progress with DiCaprio's expressing intention to "cast with Japanese people."
> 
> The five members of SMAP — Masahiro Nakai, Takuya Kimura, Tsuyoshi Kusanagi, Goro Inagaki and Shingo Katori — have acted in several films based on manga and anime since the band's formation in 1988, but have not acted together in the same film since 1994's "Shoot".
> 
> Yoshiaki Kawajiri wrote and directed the original 1993 anime about a wandering ninja fighting a conspiracy of demons.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13783/dicaprio-wants-smap-for-ninja-scroll-/


----------



## L2R

this sounds pretty fuckin funny



> "Snakes on a Plane" helmer David R. Ellis is in reports to direct the 3D sci-fi horror "Humpty Dumpty" reports Variety.
> 
> The story follows a half-human, half-alien creature who embarks on a murderous rampage after his alien mother is abused by two rednecks in the Deep South.
> 
> Billy Majestic penned the script and filming kicks off in September. Mark Ordesky is producing.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13985/david-ellis-directs-humpty-dumpty-/


----------



## L2R

> Universal Pictures is developing a remake of comedy "Drop Dead Fred" for Russell Brand to star in says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Dennis McNicholas (upcoming Land of the Lost) will write the remake. Marc Platt is producing via his studio-based Marc Platt Productions along with Working Title's Tim Bevan and Eric Fellner.
> 
> The 1991 original starred Phoebe Cates as a wallflower who loses her job and husband during the course of a lunch hour. Forced to live back home, she's reunited with her childhood imaginary friend ("Young Ones" star Rik Mayall), who promises to help but causes more havoc.
> 
> The trade says the take for the update is to make a film in the tone of Beetlejuice, building a universe around the concept of imaginary friends. Brand would play the trouble-making pal.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13982/brand-does-drop-dead-fred-remake/


----------



## mariacallas

Wonder where Frank is ? He's been gone for weeks....


----------



## L2R

yeah we've noticed


----------



## L2R

> Oliver Stone has just closed a deal with 20th Century Fox to direct "Wall Street 2", the follow-up to Stone's 1987 drama with Michael Douglas returning to his signature role of Gordon Gekko reports the trades.
> 
> The story will pick up with corporate raider Gordon Gekko's larger-than-life presence looming over a younger upstart looking to navigate the shark-tank world of today's currently in crisis Wall Street. Shia LaBeouf is in talks to take on the younger role.
> 
> Allan Loeb ("21," "The Baster") was hired to rewrite the long-developing project last Fall and turned in a script strong enough to nab Stone who, up until that point, wasn't keen on the idea of a sequel.
> 
> The original 1987 feature explored the inner workings of the finance sector and came to be seen as the archetypal portrayal of 1980's excess with its "greed is good' motto.
> 
> A little over twenty years on and with the world in a financial crisis due to the unregulated greed of Wall Street this past decade, Stone's skill with cultural commentary makes this project seem surprisingly contemporary.
> 
> Production aims to begin this Summer.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/13990/stone-labeouf-trade-in-wall-sequel/


----------



## mariacallas

^^Fuckin AWESOME!


----------



## L2R

> "The legendary Stephen Fry let slip last week that filmmakers are coming up with ideas to use a fully constructed set of Jerusalem currently sitting dormant in New Zealand and Peter Jackson has come up with an idea in which Nazi zombies go back in time to stop Jesus from being born. Jackson’s manager denies the report saying he's committed to 'The Hobbit' films for now..."



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14036/news-shorts-may-4th-2009/



> At a premiere screening of his Masterpiece Mystery TV movie series "Wallander", director Kenneth Branagh talked with IGN Movies about how the film adaptation of Marvel comic "Thor" is progressing. "We're planning that one. We're having a great time at the moment. We're in intense pre-production" says Branagh.
> 
> A second series of "Wallander" TV movies have been ordered, and the year-long delay of "Thor" means the actor/filmmaker is able to handle both properties - "I shoot Thor in January of next year and because the time of release has been moved, it's allowed me to have a moment in the summer where I can shoot the Wallanders...strangely, there's a weird, pleasing connection between the Swedish Wallander and the Nordic Thor."
> 
> "Wallander" co-star Tom Hiddleston is one of the potential candidates for the titular role - "he, amongst a number of others, has been part of the group we've spoken to and all that's still a work in progress" says Branagh



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14033/branagh-talks-thor-film-progress/



> Despite not a single episode having hit the air yet, Fox has already ordered a second season of the upcoming "Family Guy" spin-off "Cleveland" says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Centering on the Cleveland Brown character from "Family Guy," the show was aiming to debut this Spring but late last year network execs pushed it back to the more high-profile Fall 2009 launch.
> 
> The additional 13-episode order brings the animated comedy's total to 35 episodes, a move mad to keep the talent and crew involved in production and avoiding a potential shutdown.
> 
> These additional episodes will begin airing in Fall 2010.








http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14025/family-guy-s-cleveland-gets-extension/


----------



## L2R

> "Alias" hunk turned comedy supporting actor Bradley Cooper ("The Hangover," "Failure to Launch") is a frontrunner to play the titular galactic superhero in the upcoming "Green Lantern" film for Warner Bros. Pictures says HitFix.
> 
> While no deal has been signed yet, HitFix's always reliable Drew McWeeny insists the casting rumor comes from several reliable sources and while it's not yet locked - its well beyond the mere audition/discussion phase.
> 
> Ryan Gosling, Anton Yelchin and Chris Pine have previously been either linked or rumored for the role. Martin Campbell ("Casino Royale," "The Mask of Zorro") directs the project which begins shooting later this year in Sydney, Australia.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14054/bradley-cooper-up-for-green-lantern-/


----------



## L2R

this will be sick



> IMAX Corporation, NASA and Warner Bros. Pictures today announced that IMAX 3D cameras will return to space to document one of NASA's most complex space shuttle operations - the final service of the Hubble Space Telescope (HST), STS-125. The IMAX 3D cameras are set to launch on board the Space Shuttle Atlantis on May 11th, 2009. The astronauts will operate the IMAX cameras and will film the five intricate and difficult spacewalks required to service Hubble. The IMAX footage will be combined with breathtaking up-close images of distant galaxies from Hubble in the upcoming IMAX/Warner Bros. Pictures co-production Hubble 3D.
> 
> This next installment of IMAX's 3D space film series is set to debut in IMAX theatres in Spring 2010. Through the world's most immersive cinematic experience, Hubble 3D will give audiences a front row seat as the gripping story unfolds.
> 
> The IMAX team has trained the Atlantis crew at the Johnson Space Center on the operation of the cameras, one of which will be mounted outside the cabin in the shuttle's cargo bay, to capture stunning IMAX 3D images of the historic final servicing mission. The Commander and Pilot will double as filmmakers as two teams of spacewalking astronauts - working in tandem with the shuttle's robot arm - perform some of the most challenging work ever undertaken in space as they replace and refurbish many of the telescope's delicate precision instruments.
> 
> "It's been said that The IMAX Experience is the next best thing to being in space, and with IMAX 3D, the audience really IS there," said Producer/Director Toni Myers, who will be at NASA's Kennedy Space Center Press Site on Saturday, May 9th at 3:00pm EDT to answer questions about Hubble 3D. "Fifteen years ago we made a film about space exploration that included Hubble, when it started sending back the first images. Today, we have Hubble's entire phenomenal legacy of data to explore. With IMAX 3D we can transport people to galaxies that are 13 billion light years away-back to the edge of time. Real star travel is here at last."
> 
> "We have worked with IMAX on past Hubble missions and were excited about working with them again on the current Hubble mission. The Hubble Space Telescope continues to dazzle us with the splendor of our universe and after the STS-125 mission we look forward to many more years of awe-inspiring imagery," said Bob Jacobs, NASA's acting assistant administrator for Public Affairs at Headquarters in Washington. "One of the challenges in sharing Hubble's story is identifying media that can capture the scope and scale of the cosmos. IMAX has developed innovative 3-D image capture and projection technology that creates a large scale immersive educational experience in which those of us on the ground are no longer passive observers of spaceflight, we're active participants."
> 
> "This represents a very special moment in IMAX history in which IMAX 3D technology has been selected to document one of our nation's most anticipated technological events. The Hubble Space Telescope has benefited all of humanity with a close examination of our universe. Now we can transport audiences right there, all through the power of IMAX 3D. With this upgrade the Hubble Space Telescope will continue to provide us with many years of service and this film will continue to tell its story for years to come," said Richard L. Gelfond, CEO of IMAX Corporation.
> 
> "'Hubble 3D' will allow moviegoers to get a front row seat to see these amazing other galaxies thanks to the power of this incredible telescope," said Dan Fellman, President, Domestic Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures. "Through our partnership with IMAX, we've taken audiences to the depths of the ocean and put them in the driver's seat in NASCAR. 'Hubble 3D' will continue this great legacy of taking audiences to places they would otherwise never get to go and will continue to inspire both young and old alike."
> 
> "'Hubble 3D' will transport audiences to distant stars and beyond. It is one thing to look up at the heavens, but through this amazing project, audiences will be able to witness some of the most astonishing astronomical objects known to humankind, all from the comfort of an IMAX 3D theatre," said Greg Foster, Chairman and President of IMAX Filmed Entertainment. "We are thrilled to partner with Warner Bros. and NASA on this project and look forward to taking moviegoers to the outer edges of our universe through these extraordinary images in IMAX 3D."


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14055/hubble-repair-becomes-imax-3d-film/


----------



## L2R

prince of persia footage

trailer to francis ford coppola's "tetro"


----------



## Mister Superzombie

^ This Coppola's trailer killed me. I almost felt asleep. His movies aren't getting better, and I feel this one wont be on the good side BUT it's only a trailer so I guess I'll give it a shot sometime.


----------



## L2R

> Universal Pictures has acquired the feature film project Sinatra from Mandalay Pictures for Academy Award® winner Martin Scorsese to direct, it was announced today.
> 
> Oscar® nominated screenwriter (Field of Dreams) Phil Alden Robinson is writing the screenplay for Sinatra based on the life of the iconic entertainer. Universal Pictures and Mandalay Pictures have been developing the project, after securing the Frank Sinatra life rights and music rights from Frank Sinatra Enterprises (FSE) - a joint venture of the Sinatra Estate and Warner Music Group.
> 
> “We have dreamt of making a movie about Frank Sinatra, and Marty Scorsese is undeniably the perfect vision keeper for this project,” said Chairman of Mandalay Entertainment Group, Peter Guber. President of Mandalay Pictures, Cathy Schulman added “In addition to our excitement at having Marty in the director’s chair, we are thrilled to be in business with Universal, the Sinatra estate, Warner Music Group and the talented Phil Alden Robinson on this project about one of our greatest entertainers.”
> 
> “It’s an honor to be involved in this film which will celebrate the amazing life and work of Frank Sinatra,” said President of Production for Universal Pictures, Donna Langley. “With Phil Alden Robinson writing the screenplay and Martin Scorsese at the helm, we know that this first feature motion picture adaptation of Sinatra’s extraordinary life is in the best of hands.”
> 
> “My father had great admiration for the talent of the people he chose to work with, and the talented people who worked with my father had great admiration for him,” said Tina Sinatra. “It is personally pleasing to me that this paradigm continues with Marty Scorsese at the helm of the Sinatra film.”
> 
> Frank Sinatra was born in Hoboken, New Jersey in 1915. Over the course of his career, he performed on more than 1,400 musical recordings, was awarded 31 gold records, received 10 Grammy Awards in addition to three special honors bestowed upon him by the Recording Industry Association of America. He appeared in 58 films winning three Oscars® and two Golden Globe awards, in addition to a lifelong legacy of humanitarian work.
> 
> Guber and Schulman will produce the film for Mandalay Pictures with Scorsese producing on behalf of Sikelia Productions. Former President of Worldwide Music Distribution at Warner Bros. Pictures, Gary LeMel, Tina Sinatra and Robinson will serve as Executive Producers.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14129/scorsese-directs-frank-sinatra-biopic/


----------



## L2R

fuckin remakes



> DreamWorks is developing a remake of the 1985 vampire horror comedy cult classic "Fright Night" says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Tom Holland's original follows a teenager (William Ragsdale) who discovers that his neighbor (Chris Sarandon) is a vampire. He seeks the help of a rundown elderly B-movie marathon host (Roddy McDowell) to help him stop the monster.
> 
> No writer has been hired, but the updated version will keep the comedy-horror tone while modernizing the effects.
> 
> Michael De Luca, Michael Gaeta and Alison Rosenzweig will produce.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14132/dreamworks-plans-fright-night-remake/



> It's official, with the 80's already well plundered it seems the remake boat is moving into the 90's.
> 
> StudioCanal and Original Films are planning a remake of the Sylvester Stallone-led 1993 mountain climbing action thriller "Cliffhanger" reports Variety.
> 
> In the Renny Harlin-directed original, Stallone played a climbing expert who is forced to help a group of hijackers recover three suitcases containing $100 million lost in the Rocky Mountains.
> 
> The film went on to become a major hit, raking in $255 million worldwide and scored generally positive reviews for its impressive action including a mid-air hijack sequence and the famous opening suspense set piece involving a woman whose equipment fails during a perilous climb across a deep chasm.
> 
> The new version will center on a group of young climbers and will "feature multiple cliff-face locations". A screenwriter is being sought with production aiming to kick off next year.
> 
> Neal Moritz, who is also producing the upcoming "Escape from New York" remake for Warners, will produce.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14136/-cliffhanger-remake-in-the-works/


----------



## Pillthrill

Anyone ever watch "The Locator" (or is it -er? Whatever) this guy finds long lost family members and bring them together. I cry every time. I had actually that it was gonna be stupid and then they had this guy who suffered a lot when he lost his best buddy in Iraq the day before they went home (that fucking sucks!). After that he felt the need to find his dad who left when he was a lil kid. His mom got pregnant after a fling on a army or air force base, I don't remember and decided not to ruin the guy's life and tell him. 
They found the dad and his whole family welcomed him with open arms and such tenderness and understanding. He pretty much was instantly part of the family. He even had half brothers and sisters that he never knew about. I couldn't help but cry.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Whenever Moon gets released to DVD....or if I get the random chance to see it in theatres...Sam Rockwell goes to the Moon directed by David Bowie's son, sold....!!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/

and when The Road comes out

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898367/


it was an almost post to the spring thread of how there were no spring hollywood movies worth seeing and the only things I wanted to see were the above. And they were not in spring. That I know of so far.

Chris Pine ain't no fuckin' William Shatner! No sir...lol

Please say Astro Boy is an anime reboot and not a live-action piece of poo.
Satan is winning on this one boys and girls.

I've heard talk that Dune is up for a remake. More reasons to kill yer self part deux.


----------



## tribal girl

I wanna know why I haven't even heard of *this* film until now. :D


----------



## Captain Commie

^ lol youtube comments



> MarijuanaGood4U
> 
> i would bang that zuniga chick
> 
> 
> JerseySlugga85
> 
> you ain't the only one




Johnny Depp in Donnie Brasco is fucking hot


----------



## L2R

> Hugh Hudson ("Chariots of Fire," "I Dreamed of Africa") will direct the big screen adaptation of George Orwell's "Catalonia" reports Variety.
> 
> The book of legendary "1984" and "Animal Farm" author Orwell revolves around the real-life story of how he and his wife Eileen traveled to Barcelona to fight Stalinism.
> 
> There, Orwell joined the Anarchist brigade and fought in the Spanish Civil War alongside the brigade's charismatic commander Georges Kopp.
> 
> The film will highlight the relationship between Orwell and Georges Kopp, the charismatic commander of the brigade.
> 
> Colin Firth and Kevin Spacey are attached to star as Orwell and Kopp. Bob Ellis penned the screenplay.
> 
> Shooting kicks off early 2010 in England, Spain and then Buenos Aires, Montevideo and Uruguay.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14190/firth-spacey-in-orwell-s-catalonia-/



> Vincent D'Onofrio and Vinnie Jones have joined the cast of Jonathan Hensleigh's crime drama "The Irishman" says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Ray Stevenson, Christopher Walken and Val Kilmer star in the story of real-life mobster Danny Greene. Hensleigh and Jeremy Walters penned the screenplay based on Rick Porrello's book.
> 
> Linda Cardellini, Fionnula Flanagan, Bob Gunton, Laura Ramsey, Steve Schirripa and Paul Sorvino have also joined the cast.
> 
> Shooting kicks off next week in Detroit, Michigan.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14185/d-onofrio-jones-join-hensleigh-s-irishman-/



> DreamWorks has landed life rights to Martin Luther King Jr. and is already developing a biopic about the famed civil rights leader reports Variety.
> 
> This marks the first film to be authorized by King's estate and gives the producers the right to utilize King's intellectual property. King copyrighted his speeches, books and famous works during his lifetime.
> 
> The aim is to create a "definitive portrait of his life" that will probably cover everything through to his assassination in 1968 in Memphis.
> 
> Steven Spielberg, Suzanne de Passe and Madison Jones will produce.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14183/martin-luther-king-jr-biopic-planned/



> Hayden Christensen and Djimon Hounsou will star in "Mandrake", the adaptation of Lee Falk's comic strip "Mandrake the Magician" reports Coming Soon.
> 
> In the film, Jackson Mandrake lives life on the edge. Working as an underground magician and escapologist, his act has grown increasingly dangerous.
> 
> Following a daring escape from an SUV that has been dropped out of an plane at the Burning Man Festival, he is coerced by the CIA into breaking a deep-cover agent named Xi Shing Lung out of a maximum security jail.
> 
> Hypnosis, contortion, distraction and technical wizardry all come into play as Mandrake breaks the agent out from the inside within a 24-hour deadline.
> 
> But back on the outside, Mandrake learns that it was all a set-up. Xi is a CIA agent gone bad. He offers Mandrake the chance to join his crime ring. When Mandrake refuses, he's a marked man. He must escape his would-be-killers and also the real CIA who accuse him of being in league with Xi.
> 
> His quest to clear his name leads him into all sorts of dangers, which he must overcome with daredevil escapes that require all his conjuring skills. And along the way, Mandrake is forced to confront his past and the girl he left behind.
> 
> Mimi Leder ("Deep Impact," "The Peacemaker") will direct the film based on a screenplay by Josh Oppenheimer, Thomas Dean Donnelly, JV Hart, and Ian Jeffers. The film is based on an original story by Kevin Bernhardt.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14199/christensen-hounsou-in-mandrake-/



> Magnet Releasing, the genre arm of Magnolia Pictures, has acquired North American rights to Peter Ho-Sun Chan's historical action epic "Warlords".
> 
> Boasting an all-star cast, including Jet Li, Andy Lau (Infernal Affairs) and Takeshi Kaneshiro (Returner), Warlords was a huge critical and commercial hit in China.
> 
> Depicting the same historical events that were the basis for the Shaw Brothers classic "Blood Brothers", "Warlords" is set in the midst of war and political upheaval during the Taiping Rebellion of the 1860s.
> 
> Jet Li stars as General Pang, who after a surviving a massacre of his fellow soldiers by playing dead, joins a band of bandits led by Er Hu (Lau) and Wu Yang (Kaneshiro).
> 
> After fighting back attackers from an helpless village, the three men take an oath to become "blood brothers," pledging loyalty to one another until death, but things quickly turn sour and the three men become embroiled in a web of political deceit, and a love triangle between Pang, Er Hu and a beautiful courtesan (Wu Jing-Lei).
> 
> Magnolia plans to release the film late this summer.



i saw this in china about 17 months ago. i thought it was okay, but a bit boring. but then again it's a bit of a talkie and there were no english subtitles. i just wanted to see anything in a chinese theatre. :D

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14192/magnolia-picks-up-warlords-/


----------



## L2R

> Overture Films and Paramount Vantage have announced that Oscar-winner Michael Moore's new documentary feature will be released domestically on October 2nd 2009.
> 
> Overture Films and Paramount Vantage have announced that Oscar-winner Michael Moore’s new documentary feature will be released domestically on October 2, 2009. The as-yet-untitled film will explore the root causes of the global economic meltdown and take a comical look at the corporate and political shenanigans that culminated in what Moore has described as "the biggest robbery in the history of this country" – the massive transfer of U.S. taxpayer money to private financial institutions.
> 
> On this, the 20-year anniversary of his masterpiece Roger & Me, Moore returns to the issue that began his career: the disastrous impact that corporate dominance and out-of-control profit motives have on the lives of Americans and citizens of the world. But this time the culprit is much bigger than General Motors, and the crime scene far wider than Flint, Michigan.
> 
> Says Moore: "The wealthy, at some point, decided they didn't have enough wealth. They wanted more -- a lot more. So they systematically set about to fleece the American people out of their hard-earned money. Now, why would they do this? That is what I seek to discover in this movie."
> 
> Moore's new documentary, his first since 2007's widely-praised Sicko, was first announced by Overture and Paramount Vantage International in May 2008 at the Cannes Film Festival and production began shortly afterward.
> 
> Chris McGurk and Danny Rosett, Overture's CEO and COO respectively, previously worked with Moore when they oversaw the release of Bowling for Columbine at MGM/United Artists.
> 
> "Everyone can relate to this subject matter and all have been affected," said McGurk and Rosett. "We think there should be plenty of people interested in hearing Michael's take on how exactly we got here and what we can do to move forward."
> 
> John Lesher, President of Paramount Film Group, added, "Michael is a master at capturing the most timely and critical issues shaping our world today. His unique, thought-provoking method of filmmaking is sure to bring dynamic insights into the state of the global economy that will have mass appeal to audiences worldwide."
> 
> The release date is a year and a day after the United States Senate voted to hand Wall Street a $700 billion bailout.
> 
> Moore has made three of the top six highest-grossing documentaries of all time including Cannes Palme d'Or winner Fahrenheit 9/11, 2008 Academy Award® nominee Sicko, and Bowling for Columbine, the Academy Award® winner for Best Documentary in 2003. His debut film was 1989’s groundbreaking Roger and Me. Moore also created the Emmy-winning TV show, "TV Nation," and the Emmy-nominated show, "The Awful Truth," both of which featured his trademark style of presenting serious documentaries in humorous and engaging ways.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14227/michael-moore-s-next-set-for-oct-2nd/


----------



## wanderlust

yay, more moore!


on another note i think this show copied from a japanese show that is now airing on the reality tv channel is possibly the worst/stupidest/biggest waste of human thinking currently on television

here is the horror that is  hole in the wall


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Need I say more? (Or anything at all?)


----------



## L2R

> The frightening rumor that emerged last week of an "Alien" reboot has been confirmed, somewhat, by director Tony Scott.
> 
> Talking with Collider at the "The Taking of Pelham 123" junket, Scott confirmed that he and his brother Ridley's production company Scott-Free Productions is indeed producing a remake with director Carl Rinsch directing.
> 
> However the good news is that the film isn't a reboot but rather a prequel to Ridley Scott's original 1979 horror classic. Thus the Ripley character or any of the crew of the Nostromo are very unlikely to be involved. The film could also answer key questions such as the origins of the race, what caused the alien transport ship to crash on LV-426 and so forth.
> 
> Scott finally adds that they hope to be shooting by the end of the year.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14279/tony-scott-confirms-alien-prequel/


----------



## DarthMom

lmao, i am watching my name is bruce and loving every second of it. 

bruce campbell for the win


----------



## L2R

> Javier Bardem has joined the cast of Oliver Stone’s "Wall Street 2" says Deadline Hollywood Daily.
> 
> Michael Douglas returns as Gordon Gekko, and Shia LaBeouf plays a young trader engaged to marry Gekko’s daughter in the follow-up to Stone's 1987 feature.
> 
> According to the site, the story is set 21 years later in the second half of 2008 when Gekko sees the financial crisis coming but is focused on his estranged daughter (still to be cast) and her upcoming nuptuals.
> 
> Bardem will play a hedge fund manager who's dealings have caused the suicide of the mentor of Gekko's new son-in-law (LaBeouf). Shooting kicks off August 10th for a February 2010 release.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14314/bardem-joins-stone-s-wall-street-sequel



> Kurt Wimmer ("Equilibrium," "Ultraviolet") will pen the upcoming remake of 1990 sci-fi classic "Total Recall" for Sony Pictures says Variety.
> 
> The film will be a contemporized adaptation of the sci-fi saga based on the Philip K. Dick story "We Can Remember It for You Wholesale." The original Paul Verhoeven film starred Arnold Schwarzenegger, Sharon Stone and Rachel Ticotin.
> 
> Neal Moritz is set to produce through his Original Films.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14303/kurt-wimmer-pens-total-recall-remake



> Courteney Cox Arquette and David Arquette are in talks to star in a new "Scream" trilogy reports Entertainment Weekly.
> 
> The original trilogy's scribe Kevin Williamson has been working on a new set of films which will bring back many of the characters from the original movies and has approached the pair to reprise their roles of Gale Weathers and Deputy 'Dewey' Riley.
> 
> No word yet as to if Neve Campbell or any of the other actors from the other films will return. Production kicks off this Fall.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14313/arquettes-approached-for-more-scream-


----------



## Arnold

A-team might be back.


> Actor Liam Neeson is in talks to star in the big-screen version of classic TV show The A-Team, according to reports.
> 
> The 57-year-old is in negotiations to star as John "Hannibal" Smith, the role made famous by the late George Peppard, industry newspaper Variety said.
> 
> It also reported that The Hangover star Bradley Cooper was also involved in talks to star in the film as womanising Templeton "Faceman" Peck.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8090712.stm


----------



## L2R

^nice one! :D


lollerblades at the below



> The gossip story of the day so far is that Paramount's upcoming "G.I. Joe: Rise of the Cobra" is so bad that the director may have been fired.
> 
> It all began when a posting on Don Murphy's message board, now removed, claimed that a test screening of the upcoming action film scored the worst marks in the studio's history. As a result Paramount exec Brad Weston had the film's director Stephen Sommers ("The Mummy," "Van Helsing") fired and locked out of the editing room.
> 
> Stuart Baird, a renowned "fixer" editor was brought it to try to see if it could be made releasable, while producer Lorenzo di Bonaventura was told "his services were no longer needed on the film either". When word of the firing started to get around, Sommers "was summoned back to the editing room but only to save appearances, Baird is still editing the movie with studio input."
> 
> Latino Review then followed that post up with a few checks of their own. While columnists have been quick to slam the film, it apparently is tracking quite well, and so the site got in contact with di Bonaventura himself to ask if the report had any truth?
> 
> "It's completely untrue he was never asked to leave or been fired or any of that. That’s ridiculous. The movie tested very well. Everybody was happy, the studio was happy, the filmmakers were happy, the audience was happy with the movie. We had three test screenings, three different times and tested it and each time it just got better and better. We started off in a good place and we ended up in even in a better place, which is what you hope on a film from testing it."
> 
> So what happened in the editing room? "Nothing that doesn’t happen on every other movie, which is that you constantly work and work and work and you make it better and better. We had a delay on visual effects so we waited a long time to finish the movie but that’s the only thing. I don’t really know why that would be interpreting it negatively but I guess it was".
> 
> Still, many remain dubious. There's been blood in the water on this film for a while and many online critics seem to have already made their minds up on the film. Sommers has generally provoked dislike amongst critics, and the word is with 'Joe' he essentially got total creative freedom to do what he wanted. Has that resulted in a workable film? We'll find out in two months.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14386/-gi-joe-blows-swallows-sommers-career-


----------



## L2R

sweet



> It sounds like pure sh*t stirring, or potentially a publicity trick, either way The Drudge Report is saying that an upcoming expose in The New York Times this weekend says that gay groups are reacting with "deeply mixed" emotions to Sacha Baron Cohen's upcoming comedy "Bruno".
> 
> "Some people in our community may like this movie, but many are not going to be OK with it. Sacha Baron Cohen's well-meaning attempt at satire is problematic in many places and outright offensive in others" says Rashad Robinson, senior director for the GLAAD (Gay & Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation).
> 
> Have to personally disagree there, and say that I've yet to talk to a single person gay or straight who isn't keenly looking forward to this. The film is obviously mocking those people with homophobic attitudes, it should be embraced rather than slammed simply because a few idiots mistake it for documentary rather than satire.
> 
> The report also says that Sir Elton John, who makes a cameo, apparently blushed and balked when Cohen asked if he could play "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" for the already infamous cage fighting scene in Arkansas where Bruno and his opponent make out in front of a drunken redneck mob.
> 
> Cohen's favorite scene involves the comic strutting around ultra-orthodox streets of Jerusalem in short-shorts and Hasidic black hat.
> 
> Meanwhile model Alessandra Ambrosio has posed with Cohen in character for the July issue of Marie Claire UK. Click the photo below for further shots:








http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14387/bruno-sexes-up-marie-clare



and yawn



> Reports a few days ago indicated that the film version of "The Lone Ranger" may push back development on a fourth "Pirates of the Caribbean".
> 
> Producer Jerry Bruckheimer talked with Coming Soon soon after and said that, for the studio anyway, 'Pirates' very much remains the priority.
> 
> "It's a great franchise for them and for us, too. We love the character and Johnny was really excited about coming back to Captain Jack. He certainly is interested in Tonto, but Disney's priority is to get 'Pirates' made first. You never know what's going to happen, but they would like it" says Bruckheimer.
> 
> The producer also confirmed that scribes Terry Rossio and Ted Elliot are currently penning the script which sounds more comedic than the last two entires and is a "whole new way of going."
> 
> What about Gore Verbinski potentially returning to the director's chair? "He created the franchise so we'd love to have him back, but it's kind of up to him."
> 
> As for the status of "The Lone Ranger"? "We don't have a director yet" says Bruckheimer, shooting down reports that Mike Newell was in talks.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14381/bruckheimer-talks-pirates-4-ranger-


----------



## Pillthrill

There are a few shows that I have been surprised I liked. 
Jesse James is a Deadman on Spike. That man REALLY is trying to kill himself and might have if he hadn't been so safe. The legally running from the Cali. cops and winning the bet, double or nothing for making it 20 min was good. 

the Locator on A&E, where they find long lost family members. I thought it would be lame but it was so touching that I cry every time. The one where the guy had his best friend die on their last day in Iraq and was having a hard time dealing with it. It made him decide to try to find his dad. they found him and told his dad. They always surprise the person looking, leading them there. Its so touching. The dad's family accepted the guy like he was always part of the family, even his half brothers and sisters, becoming quite close to him. His dad and his talked about what happened and his dad said how much he wanted to be there for his son during this very difficult time for him. It was so touching.


----------



## L2R

> Talking with BBC News, actor Shia LaBeouf says another "Indiana Jones" film is moving forward.
> 
> "Steven [Spielberg] just said that he cracked the story on it before I left and I think they're gearing that up," said the "Transformers" actor.
> 
> As for the "Wall Street" sequel, it looks as if the title has reverted to the old one of "Money Never Sleeps".



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14425/next-indiana-jones-gearing-up-



> Out doing film promotions, prolific producer Frank Marshall talked with Coming Soon about the future of various projects and franchises he's involved in. Marshall is presently at work on M. Night Shyamalan's "The Last Airbender":
> 
> Bourne 4
> "We'd like to shoot next year. It's trying to get everybody's schedules in the right place and getting the script right. We've done pretty well with these scripts that are pretty loosely put together, but I'd like the script to be really solid this time before we go forward. We're spending a lot of time on this story" says Marshall.
> 
> Lance Armstrong Biopic
> Despite the various casting rumors, Marshall says an upcoming unknown actor is looking likely to take the role of the famed cyclist as the likes of Jake Gyllenhaal and Matt Damon are too old - "The book really only takes Lance up to the first tour, so he's only 21."
> 
> The Neverending Story
> It sounds like the remake will be more faithful to the original book - "We love the book and we've always thought there was an opportunity (because) there were a lot of elements in the book that weren't in the movie. It's another one where we're still working on the rights and it's a huge thing to get it. Once we get it, we'll bring on a writer, but that's kind of off in the distance. But it's a great story."
> 
> The Special Relationship
> "Frost/Nixon" and "The Queen" scribe Peter Morgan's directorial debut deals with the relationship between British Prime Minister Tony Blair (Michael Sheen) and former U.S. President Bill Clinton (Dennis Quaid). Marshal says he begins work on the project in Europe this July.
> 
> Jurassic Park IV
> It's still quite a long way away - "We just have to see if they can come up with a story. We don't have a story."
> 
> Marshall also is looking into an adaption of the New Yorker article "The Last of the Metrozoids" about art historian Kirk Vanedoe and his decision to coach a football team before he died of cancer shortly afterwards, and a film adaptation of Warren St. John's book "Outcasts United" about immigrants on a soccer team in Georgia.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14428/marshall-talks-bourne-4-neverending-more



> Oscar winner Sean Penn has dropped out of two upcoming projects and won't work for a year due to personal reasons says The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> As a result, he will not be a part of MGM's "The Three Stooges" and Universal/Imagine's "Cartel". Asger Leth directs the later which is already moving ahead and will recast Penn's role.
> 
> The 'Stooges' movie on the other hand is a trickier prospect. Peter and Bobby Farrelly have spent years trying to get the project going and Penn's casting alongside Jim Carrey and Benicio Del Toro was seen as a major coup.
> 
> With filming scheduled to begin in August, the pair have to soon decide whether to wait for Penn (and risk losing the other two stars) or find someone else to replace him. Shooting is still slated to begin in August.
> 
> Penn completed work on Terrence Malick's "The Tree of Life" and Doug Liman's "Fair Game" before this announcement.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14431/sean-penn-drops-out-off-three-stooges-



> 20th Century Fox is moving forward with yet another "Donnie Darko" sequel, though this time Richard Kelly might be back reports Bloody-Disgusting.
> 
> Kelly penned and directed the 2001 cult classic starring Jake Gyllenhaal but was notably not involved in the low-budget direct-to-DVD sequel "S. Darko: A Donnie Darko Tale". That film, starring only one of the minor characters from the original, was released last month.
> 
> The site suggests Kelly might actually be involved on some level but details are early so there's no word as yet on what the story will be.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14433/yet-another-donnie-darko-sequel-



> Former New Line executives Bob Shaye and longtime partner Michael Lynne have setup a slate of nine films for their new venture Unique Features re[prts Variety. The list includes:
> 
> "7th Son"
> Justin Britt-Gibson is adapting a trio of graphic novels by J.C. Hutchins, the story follows seven strangers, assembled after the assassination of the U.S. president, who each realize they are the same man with the same memories.
> 
> "Alt-Delete"
> A sci-fi comedy scripted by Tim Kelleher and Danny Zuker in which two guys working for a vidgame publishing company come to realize they are avatars in a larger game.
> 
> Bart Scott Biopic
> A sports feature based on the formative years of Bart Scott, the Baltimore Ravens linebacker who went from a rough upbringing in New York to just signing with the New York Jets at $48 million for six years.
> 
> "The Birth Mother"
> A Jack Olsen-scripted thriller about a couple whose marriage is threatened when their surrogate falls in love with the husband and becomes obsessed with keeping the baby.
> 
> "City of Angels"
> An adaptation of the musical, Larry Gelbart will turn his original book into a script and composer Marc Shaiman is attached to serve as music director. Barry Levinson ("Wag the Dog") will serve in some capacity.
> 
> "Even"
> Based on Andrew Grant novel about an undercover Royal Navy intelligence operative who goes on the run after being framed for murder.
> 
> "High in the Clouds"
> An animated feature based on the children's book by Paul McCartney, Geoff Dunbar and Philip Ardagh. Caroline Thompson adapted the script about a squirrel's quest to find an animal sanctuary while Rob Minkoff will direct.
> 
> "The Mortal Instruments"
> Based on Cassandra Clare's bestselling young-adult fantasy trilogy about a young girl who inherited an ability to see and interact with a clan of supernatural spirits.
> 
> "Thieves of Baghdad"
> Cole Haddon's script is a tenth century family adventure described as a new take on the classic "One Thousand and One Nights" folk tales.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14434/shaye-lynne-plan-nine-films


----------



## L2R

> "Eragon" star Edward Speleers has joined the cast of "Cowboys for Christ", the follow-up to the original 70's cult classic "The Wicker Man", according to the actor's official blog.
> 
> Speleers and Morgan James star as two Texans who plan to spread Christianity in Tressock, Scotland but are unaware that they're in grave danger from the Celtic pagan community in the village.
> 
> Original 'Wicker' star Christopher Lee is also onboard. Principal photography is scheduled to start in July in Scotland under the helm of Robin Hardy.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14458/ed-speelers-joins-wicker-follow-up


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## L2R

> Warner Bros. Pictures has landed many of the assets of the now defunct Midway Games via a bankruptcy court fire sale reports Variety.
> 
> For a cool $33 million, the studio now own the rights to various popular video game franchises such as "Mortal Kombat," "Spy Hunter," "Space Invaders," "Pac-Man," "Rampage" and "Joust." The Chicago-based developer was amongst the first firms to manufacture video games over three decades ago and declared bankruptcy earlier this year.
> 
> Warners has not revealed what plans they have in store for potential film development of the properties, though they did not purchase the company's two development studios which would indicate they've little interest in continuing on the company's game franchises.
> 
> A film version of "Spy Hunter" and a long in development relaunch of the "Mortal Kombat" film franchise have both been hampered in recent years in their attempts to get made.



meh
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14553/warners-buys-midway-games-rights



> Chuck Russell ("The Mask," "The Scorpion King") is in talks to direct a feature film version of classic 80's action/comedy cop-themed series "T.J. Hooker" reports Variety.
> 
> The Aaron Spelling-produced series starred William Shatner starred as a no-nonsense patrol sergeant. Adrian Zmed, Heather Locklear, Richard Herd and James Darren co-starred.
> 
> Brent Maddock and S.S. Wilson ("Wild Wild West") will pen the script which will focus on the relationship between the title character and his father. David Foster, Ryan Heppe and series creator Rick Husky will produce.



ugh
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14550/-t-j-hooker-promoted-to-the-big-screen



> Have you been holding off on buying a Blu-ray player because you think some high-def streaming/download service will make the format obsolete soon? Looks like you're in for a longer wait than you may have expected.
> 
> Studio Briefing reports that according to a study by PriceWaterhouseCoopers, it looks to be at least five years or more before high-definition films comparable to Blu-ray quality can be streamed to home theaters.
> 
> The reason? Three simple words - lack of infrastructure. More specifically a lack of high speed online access. The study says that though many homes are connected to video services offering high-def titles, most consumers' broadband connections are too slow to stream HD video.
> 
> Blu-ray discs output video at an average rate of 25-35Mbps. Streaming HD video is compressed even further so it requires a connection of 18-20Mbps to operate at full quality.
> 
> Unfortunately the average broadband subscriber's connection presently sits somewhere around 2.5Mbps.



this message was brought to you by sony
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14547/years-til-downloads-match-blu-ray-quality



> Chris Hemsworth, Tom Hiddleston and Brian Blessed are set, but who else is starring in the upcoming film adaptation of the Marvel Comics hero "Thor"?
> 
> Not Clifton Collins Jr. it would seem. The "Capote" and "Star Trek" actor, who revealed that he auditioned for a role in the film, told The Dead Bolt this week that he's no longer a part of the project.
> 
> "That was a long time ago. I wasn't really getting into it, I was just preparing stuff. It's a fantastic director, a great piece, but I have absolutely nothing to do with it."
> 
> Meanwhile Jessica Biel is now being rumored to be playing a female character and love interest to the titular hero in the project according to Nuke the Fridge.
> 
> The site's source also says the role is likely to be that of Amora The Enchantress.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14545/collins-jr-out-jessica-biel-in-thor-



> Various scribes are trying out for the upcoming "Star Wars" live-action series set to head into production towards year's end in Sydney, Australia reports Sci-Fi TV
> 
> Scribes from two of the more acclaimed and award-winning local dramas in recent years - FOX8's ""Love My Way" (cast pictured) and TEN's "The Secret Life of Us" - have been approached by 'Wars' producer Rick McCallum to pen episodes of the show which takes place in the era between the prequels and the original trilogy.
> 
> The choices are interesting in that both shows are very much contemporary relationship dramas dealing with people in their 20's & 30's and generally female-targeted, unlike many sci-fi shows which hire writers who've often worked in the genre before.
> 
> Yet it's not unheard of, especially in the local Oz TV industry. The upcoming Australian-produced vampire action movie "Daybreakers" for example has filled three of its key seven roles with 'Secret Life' cast members Michael Dorman, Vince Colosimo and Claudia Karvan who played the sister of Natalie Portman's character in the second 'Wars' prequel (though her scenes ended up on the cutting room floor).
> 
> As previously stated, the series will deal with lesser or new characters in the 'Star Wars' universe none of the major characters showing up with the odd exception in potential cameos and 'Special Guest Star' type roles. McCallum himself revealed last year that the Boba Fett character will play a key part however in the show.



what an easy job, i should be hired
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14544/aussie-scribes-try-out-for-star-wars-series


----------



## wanderlust

in the same vein as this: 


> Warner Bros. Pictures has landed many of the assets of the now defunct Midway Games via a bankruptcy court fire sale reports Variety.
> 
> A film version of "Spy Hunter" and a long in development relaunch of the "Mortal Kombat" film franchise have both been hampered in recent years in their attempts to get made.



we also have this: 



> Universal To Make Asteroids Movie
> Posted on Wednesday, July 1st, 2009 by Peter Sciretta
> 
> 
> When movie studios are developing big budget big screen movies based on Stretch Armstrong and Candyland, I knew it was only a matter of time before Hollywood started to mine some of the classic video games of the children of the 70’s/80’s. Universal has won a four-studio bidding war to win the film rights to the classic Atari video game Asteroids. Newcomer Matthew Lopez, who came out of Disney’s writing program and did work on Bedtime Stories, The Sorcerer’s Apprentice and Race to Witch Mountain, has been hired to write the screen adaptation.
> 
> For those of you who don’t remember, the game involved the player controlling a triangular space ship in an asteroid field, shooting and destroying rock and the occasional alien spaceship to avoid collision. Originally released in 1979 as an upright arcade machine, and later released on the Atari video game systems, the game spawned three sequels - Asteroids Deluxe, Space Duel and Blasteroids. So basically, Universal has won a potential big budget space film franchise. I’m only half kidding.
> 
> The good news is that the game isn’t tied to any extensive mythology, which will allow the studio to build the entire story basically from scratch. I’m sure the only catch is that the movie has to feature a spaceship destroying on asteroid. Basically, like with Battleship, Universal is buying a brand name. They’re spending millions (my guesstimate - no figures have been released) so that when the ad plays on tv and the poster is attached to the bus shelter, a few extra people will take notice.
> 
> That said, I can totally imagine Michael Bay making a film based on Asteroids. Hell, Armageddon could have been titled Asteroids. They have a lot of room to play with. I’m not impressed by the films listed on screenwriter’s previous credits, but you can’t really judge based on patch up work and rewrites. Transformers and G.I. Joe producer Lorenzo di Bonaventura is attached.


----------



## L2R

*looks forward to pacman: the motion picture (gritty origin tail like batman begins)*


----------



## L2R

> Following on from a story first appearing in The Sunday Mail last year, Comics2Film reports that a "Blade" prequel trilogy is in the works.
> 
> Stephen Dorff and director Stephen Norrington worked together on the first "Blade" back in 1998, and last year Dorff said that a prequel to the "Blade" films was planned. "Deacon's story. It's a new trilogy the director has created. It will [be] cool" said Dorff, referring to his character Deacon Frost who was the first film's primary villain.
> 
> This week, Norrington confirmed the news but added that the film is "not exactly how the article describes but close." The original concept has since "evolved into a very interesting story...the linkage to 'Blade' is still big in the equation".
> 
> Though "X-Men" and "Spider-Man" made it mainstream, the first "Blade" was the first of the new wave of comic book film adaptations and took in a strong $131 million worldwide along with good reviews. After a well-received sequel, the series petered out with the poorly received flop "Blade: Trinity" and a direct-to-cable series that barely rated.
> 
> Norrington meanwhile followed up "Blade" with the highly troubled "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" in 2003, an experience that soured him on filmmaking altogether. After years away, he's getting back behind the camera though for the reinvention of "The Crow" franchise currently in the works, this "Blade" follow-up is expected to get underway once that's complete.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14563/-blade-prequel-trilogy-in-the-works



> H20 Motion Pictures is proceeding with a low-budget 3D remake of 1987 horror cult classic "The Gate" after financing finally got locked into place reports Bloody Disgusting.
> 
> The original, which starred Stephen Dorff, followed three young children who accidentally release a horde of nasty, pint-sized demons from a hole in a suburban backyard.
> 
> "Bill and Ted" actor turned director Alex Winter will helm the project which will shoot at MMC Studios in Cologne later this Summer. MMC & H20 previously collaborated on Stephen Frears' "Cheri" currently in theaters.
> 
> Pixomondo ("2012," "Ninja Assassin") will handle the film's effects.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14560/-the-gate-remake-gets-underway



> Scribe Jeremy Garelick ("Murray at Large," "The Hangover") is set to rewrite and direct a comedy feature film based on syndicated mega-series "Baywatch" for Paramount Pictures says Variety.
> 
> Dreamworks planned an action-heavy feature film version of the series back in 2005 using a script by Jay Scherick and David Ronn. Garelick, whose uncredited rewrite work on "The Hangover" is said to be responsible for many of the film's key laughs, saw the chance to turn the project into a comedy in the vein of 80's classics like "Stripes" and "Police Academy".
> 
> The script now focuses on two unlikely lifeguard candidates trying to catch on alongside the buff bodies that will be as abundant in the film as they were in the TV series. The project will be Garelick's directorial debut.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14559/-baywatch-becomes-stripes-like-comedy



> With George Clooney having moved his production company over to Sony Pictures, word now comes via The Daily Beast that the actor is trying to boost his box-office cred after recent flops such as "The Good German" and "Leatherheads".
> 
> To that affect, Kim Masters says he's expressed interest in playing Jack Ryan when and if Paramount attempts to revive the series based on Tom Clancy's novels.
> 
> The site also says "Clooney seems to recognize that at this time in the world and this time in his life (he's pushing 50), it's time for some commercial maintenance."
> 
> Paramount had a successful critical and commercial run in the early 1990's with Alec Baldwin as the character in "The Hunt for Red October" and Harrison Ford as Ryan in both "Patriot Games" and "Clear and Present Danger".
> 
> After some delays, the studio tried a 'reboot' of the franchise with "The Sum of All Fears" casting Ben Affleck as a younger incarnation of the character. Reviews weren't keen on Affleck though generally liked the film otherwise and it still proved modestly profitable.
> 
> Since then the franchise has been on hold with many wondering what direction any future installments would take - mainly would the character be older or younger, and will they use another novel in Clancy's series or use their own adventure. While the films were never huge moneymakers, they consistently pulled in profits for the studio.
> 
> Ryan Gosling's name was linked last year to the role, while former star Harrison Ford has expressed interest in returning.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14557/is-george-clooney-the-new-jack-ryan-

[quote[
Virginia Madsen ("Sideways," "The Haunting in Connecticut") has joined the indie comedy Father of Invention reports Variety.

The story centers on a humble inventor-turned-egomaniacal billionaire (Kevin Spacey) who loses it all when one of his inventions goes horribly awry. 

After eight years in federal prison, he returns to discover his ex-wife (Madsen( has spent his fortune and remarried.

Craig Robinson, Heather Graham, Johnny Knoxville and Camilla Belle also star. Trent Cooper directs and co-wrote the projectwith Jonathan Krane and Nichole Beatty.

Space, Dana Brunetti, Jonathan Krane and Ken Barbet produce. Filming is currently underway.
[/quote]
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14556/madsen-weds-spacey-for-invention-


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

i'm not sure which Scary Movie this is, but LMFAO @ the scene where they're making fun of War of the Worlds with Fabolous and Dave Attell

OMFG! the scene where they're making fun of The Village where Carmen Electra is taking a nasty ass diarrhea shit makes me want to kill myself


----------



## mariacallas

^^^ Scary Movie 4. lulz.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^^Looks like Finder sitting at the table.



Question - Was Charles Bronson a decent actor?  Or just riding the machismo image of so many of that era, and blessed with a non-aging face such that he carried it out across wars, westerns, and 70's cop-like movies?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

mariacallas said:


>



Morgan Freeman's voice alone could kill you with a single syllable.  Don't fuck with God.


----------



## L2R

TheLoveBandit said:


> Question - Was Charles Bronson a decent actor?  Or just riding the machismo image of so many of that era, and blessed with a non-aging face such that he carried it out across wars, westerns, and 70's cop-like movies?



in his prime, bronson had astounding range, although it was entirely expressed in his eyeballs.


*NSFW*: 








happiness


*NSFW*: 








fear

*NSFW*: 








despair

*NSFW*: 








in love

*NSFW*: 








"oh no he didn't"

*NSFW*: 








silly sailor


----------



## Arnold

Guess the movie that's being remade if I tell you that the dogs name belonging to one of the real based characters  was nigger.

bound to get a warning for that


----------



## His Name Is Frank

The Dam Busters


----------



## Arnold

Correct.

*NSFW*: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgePEO7GUtE




As prize you're allowed to watch the trailer for "The Pacific" .


----------



## L2R

> Paul Giamatti ("Sideways," "Cold Souls") may be stepping in for Sean Penn in the role of Larry for the upcoming "The Three Stooges" project reports The Boston Globe.
> 
> The Farrelly Brothers, who are directing the film, had Benicio Del Toro and Penn attached as Moe and Larry respectively with Jim Carrey linked to the role of Curly.
> 
> Penn dropped out citing 'personal reasons', while the article indicates Carrey will also not be a part of the project. Del Toro is still attached to play Moe though.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14853/giamatti-replaces-penn-in-stooges-




> IESB reports that Steven Spielberg is in active negotiations to develop the feature film adaptation of the best-selling "HALO" video game franchise.
> 
> Previous attempts were made to turn "Halo" into a film back in 2006 with Peter Jackson producing and "District 9" director Neil Blomkamp helming. However that project, a Universal/Fox co-production, essentially collapsed due to studio politics and budgeting disputes according to Jackson himself just a few weeks ago at Comic Con in San Diego.
> 
> A few months on and during the writer's strike in late 2007/early 2008, scribe Stuart Beattie ("G.I. Joe," "Collateral") penned a spec script for the film based on Eric Nyland's "Halo: The Fall of Reach" novel. The story serves as a prequel to the original Halo game, explaining the origins of the Spartan soldiers and Halo hero Master Chief 117 along with the horrific first contact with the Covenant hordes and ending with the fall of the UNSC forward base on Reach.
> 
> According to the site the script sets up a trilogy with the second set entirely on the Halo ringworld, and the third following the events of the third game. Also the Covenant doesn't appear until the second half of the film, allowing the budget to be kept in check.
> 
> What Spielberg's capacity on the project would be is unsure, though if the reports are true it'll likely be only as producer with the property being shepherded under his retooled Dreamworks banner as the studio's first major tentpole franchise of the new regime.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14847/spielberg-resurrects-halo-film-franchise


----------



## TheDeceased

^Good to see that Penn had enough sense to get the fuck out of that disaster waiting to happen. Would've taken a serious bite out of his career. Hopefully Spielberg will have a similar realization.


----------



## L2R

> Filming on "Predators", Fox's reboot of its popular sci-fi alien hunter franchise, kicks off September 28th in Austin, Texas according to Production Weekly.
> 
> The story involves a very intense group of people stranded on a Predator planet discovering unspeakable horrors - that are not always from outside their group. Alex Litvak and Michael Finch penned the script.
> 
> Nimrod Antal ("Vacancy") directs with Robert Rodriguez producing. Rodriguez's Troublemaker Studios are being used for the shoot.
> 
> The film hits cinemas next July.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14907/-predators-gets-a-start-date



> Universal Pictures is allegedly looking at potentially rebooting Anne Rice's popular novel series "The Vampire Chronicles" reports Bloody Disgusting.
> 
> The site also says they confirmed this afternoon that Robert Downey Jr. is in close talks to play the vampire Lestat, a role made famous by Tom Cruise in Neil Jordan's 1994 effort "Interview with the Vampire" and Stuart Townsend in Michael Rymer's 2002 film "Queen of the Damned".
> 
> Warner Brothers Pictures previously held the rights to the series and owns the two previous films. No word on what this reboot would entail - restarting from the beginning or jumping right the next novel "The Tale of the Body Thief".



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14909/downey-jr-is-the-new-lestat-


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Alan Smithee has his own IMDB page! :D

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000647/


----------



## L2R

so does donald kaufman
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0442134/


and so do i for that matter (anyone can have one, real or not)


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

> Universal Pictures is allegedly looking at potentially rebooting Anne Rice's popular novel series "The Vampire Chronicles" reports Bloody Disgusting.
> 
> The site also says they confirmed this afternoon that Robert Downey Jr. is in close talks to play the vampire Lestat, a role made famous by Tom Cruise in Neil Jordan's 1994 effort "Interview with the Vampire" and Stuart Townsend in Michael Rymer's 2002 film "Queen of the Damned".
> 
> Warner Brothers Pictures previously held the rights to the series and owns the two previous films. No word on what this reboot would entail - restarting from the beginning or jumping right the next novel "The Tale of the Body Thief".



Holy shit.  IWaV is my all-time favourite film.. they'd better do a bang-up job else I kill them.


----------



## L2R

^fyi, i flicken love QoTD, yeah the movie... two reasons: at the time i hadn't read the books yet; and also during that first cinema screening, i was on a hefty dose of lucy. :D


----------



## L2R

> Former UFC world light heavyweight champion Quinton "Rampage" Jackson is now locked in to portray Sgt. "B.A." Baracus in Fox's upcoming film remake of 80's TV series classic "The A-Team" according to The Vancouver Sun.
> 
> Made famous by Mr. T in the series, Jackson arrived in Vancouver on Friday to begin filming the role on the production that will shoot over the next six weeks.
> 
> Jackson joins Bradley Cooper as Face, Liam Neeson as Hannibal, and a still as yet undisclosed star as 'Howling Mad' Murdock.
> 
> The Joe Carnahan-directed film will hit cinemas next June.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/15083/quinton-jackson-is-a-team-baracus



> Sylvester Stallone tells AICN that upcoming fifth installment of the John Rambo series, "Rambo V: A Savage Hunt", will be quite different from the previous films.
> 
> Though the film returns to the Pacific Northwest setting of the first film, the story has Rambo leading a Black Ops squad to hunt, capture or kill an escaped military experiment. That experiment? An unstable escapee from a group of soldiers on a program designed to yield instinctual killers with no moral compunction about taking life.
> 
> The general idea seems to be a role-reversal of the first film, with Rambo the hunter instead of the hunted this time out. Still sounds a little too "Universal Soldier" for my taste.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/15080/stallone-talks-fifth-rambo-storyline



> "Tron Legacy", the highly anticipated follow-up to the 80's sci-fi classic "Tron", has been set for a December 17th 2010 release through Disney Pictures.
> 
> In the Joseph Kosinski-helmed 3D adventure, Sam Flynn (Garrett Hedlund), the tech-savvy 27-year-old son of Kevin Flynn (Jeff Bridges), looks into his father's disappearance and finds himself pulled into the same world of fierce programs and gladiatorial games where his father has been living for 25 years.
> 
> Along with Kevin's loyal confidant (Olivia Wilde), father and son embark on a life-and-death journey across a visually-stunning cyber universe that has become far more advanced and exceedingly dangerous. Bruce Boxleitner, James Frain, Beau Garrett and Michael Sheen also star.
> 
> Sony presently has both "The Green Hornet" and "The Smurfs" opening the same date, though 'Smurfs' is expected to move to 2011 shortly.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/15067/-tron-legacy-hits-december-2010


----------



## AmorRoark

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Holy shit.  IWaV is my all-time favourite film.. they'd better do a bang-up job else I kill them.



Did you read the book? If so, how did you feel they matched up?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I did read the book.  I found like most book-to-cinema releases that the film tried to pile everything in and it ended up a little disjointed compared with the luxury you have reading a book where you know the characters thoughts and histories.  But that said, I think they picked the cast _excellently_ and every part of the film - from the acting, to the costumes, the musical score, cinematography, script, locations - _everything_ came together to form a very true and real version of the events in the book.  It actually looked a lot like I had envisaged the whole thing to look.


----------



## mariacallas

I know _somebody_ is going to love these pics of Ellen Page and Drew Barrymore locking lips in the latest issue of Marie Claire... 













hot hot hot!


----------



## tribal girl

Oh my. 

_*right click save*_


----------



## MistaJeff

Micheal Bay's movies are utter shite.


----------



## tribal girl

This we know. 

My biggest fear is what he'll do to Nightmare On Elm Street. 

LOOK, don't you just wanna punch his stupid lookin' face?.


----------



## MistaJeff

I'd rather deliver a kick to his scrotum.


----------



## L2R

tribal girl said:


> This we know.
> 
> My biggest fear is what he'll do to Nightmare On Elm Street.



oh you bitch you made me look. thankfully, he's not directing it
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179056/



> LOOK, don't you just wanna punch his stupid lookin' face?.



yes i really, really do.


----------



## Max Power

tribal girl said:


> LOOK, don't you just wanna punch his stupid lookin' face?.



I lol'd . . . but c'mon.


----------



## tribal girl

Impacto Profundo said:


> oh you bitch you made me look. thankfully, he's not directing it
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179056/



Oops, my bad fellow geek. 

But still, Samuel Bayer ffs. That's not much better imo.


----------



## MistaJeff

The Friday the 13th movie was so horrible I had to stop watching it 10 minutes into it. I really enjoyed the original Nightmare on Elm Street movie and the first few sequels were pretty good too. I will be out for blood if they bastardize this film. A person's lack of ability to make a new an interesting horror movie is not justification for tainting the good name of an older title.


----------



## Pharcyde

Anybody watch The Jon Dore Televisioin Show on IFC?  I think it may desrve its own thread


----------



## Edvard Munch

In the name of the most holy and undivided Trinity. 

It having pleased the Divine Providence to dispose the hearts of the most serene and most potent Prince George the Third, by the grace of God, king of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, defender of the faith, duke of Brunswick and Lunebourg, arch- treasurer and prince elector of the Holy Roman Empire etc., and of the United States of America, to forget all past misunderstandings and differences that have unhappily interrupted the good correspondence and friendship which they mutually wish to restore, and to establish such a beneficial and satisfactory intercourse , between the two countries upon the ground of reciprocal advantages and mutual convenience as may promote and secure to both perpetual peace and harmony; and having for this desirable end already laid the foundation of peace and reconciliation by the Provisional Articles signed at Paris on the 30th of November 1782, by the commissioners empowered on each part, which articles were agreed to be inserted in and constitute the Treaty of Peace proposed to be concluded between the Crown of Great Britain and the said United States, but which treaty was not to be concluded until terms of peace should be agreed upon between Great Britain and France and his Britannic Majesty should be ready to conclude such treaty accordingly; and the treaty between Great Britain and France having since been concluded, his Britannic Majesty and the United States of America, in order to carry into full effect the Provisional Articles above mentioned, according to the tenor thereof, have constituted and appointed, that is to say his Britannic Majesty on his part, David Hartley, Esqr., member of the Parliament of Great Britain, and the said United States on their part, John Adams, Esqr., late a commissioner of the United States of America at the court of Versailles, late delegate in Congress from the state of Massachusetts, and chief justice of the said state, and minister plenipotentiary of the said United States to their high mightinesses the States General of the United Netherlands; Benjamin Franklin, Esqr., late delegate in Congress from the state of Pennsylvania, president of the convention of the said state, and minister plenipotentiary from the United States of America at the court of Versailles; John Jay, Esqr., late president of Congress and chief justice of the state of New York, and minister plenipotentiary from the said United States at the court of Madrid; to be plenipotentiaries for the concluding and signing the present definitive treaty; who after having reciprocally communicated their respective full powers have agreed upon and confirmed the following articles. 

Article 1:
His Brittanic Majesty acknowledges the said United States, viz., New Hampshire, Massachusetts Bay, Rhode Island and Providence Plantations, Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia, to be free sovereign and independent states, that he treats with them as such, and for himself, his heirs, and successors, relinquishes all claims to the government, propriety, and territorial rights of the same and every part thereof. 

Article 2:
And that all disputes which might arise in future on the subject of the boundaries of the said United States may be prevented, it is hereby agreed and declared, that the following are and shall be their boundaries, viz.; from the northwest angle of Nova Scotia, viz., that nagle which is formed by a line drawn due north from the source of St. Croix River to the highlands; along the said highlands which divide those rivers that empty themselves into the river St. Lawrence, from those which fall into the Atlantic Ocean, to the northwesternmost head of Connecticut River; thence down along the middle of that river to the forty-fifth degree of north latitude; from thence by a line due west on said latitude until it strikes the river Iroquois or Cataraquy; thence along the middle of said river into Lake Ontario; through the middle of said lake until it strikes the communication by water between that lake and Lake Erie; thence along the middle of said communication into Lake Erie, through the middle of said lake until it arrives at the water communication between that lake and Lake Huron; thence along the middle of said water communication into Lake Huron, thence through the middle of said lake to the water communication between that lake and Lake Superior; thence through Lake Superior northward of the Isles Royal and Phelipeaux to the Long Lake; thence through the middle of said Long Lake and the water communication between it and the Lake of the Woods, to the said Lake of the Woods; thence through the said lake to the most northwesternmost point thereof, and from thence on a due west course to the river Mississippi; thence by a line to be drawn along the middle of the said river Mississippi until it shall intersect the northernmost part of the thirty-first degree of north latitude, South, by a line to be drawn due east from the determination of the line last mentioned in the latitude of thirty-one degrees of the equator, to the middle of the river Apalachicola or Catahouche; thence along the middle thereof to its junction with the Flint River, thence straight to the head of Saint Mary's River; and thence down along the middle of Saint Mary's River to the Atlantic Ocean; east, by a line to be drawn along the middle of the river Saint Croix, from its mouth in the Bay of Fundy to its source, and from its source directly north to the aforesaid highlands which divide the rivers that fall into the Atlantic Ocean from those which fall into the river Saint Lawrence; comprehending all islands within twenty leagues of any part of the shores of the United States, and lying between lines to be drawn due east from the points where the aforesaid boundaries between Nova Scotia on the one part and East Florida on the other shall, respectively, touch the Bay of Fundy and the Atlantic Ocean, excepting such islands as now are or heretofore have been within the limits of the said province of Nova Scotia. 

Article 3:
It is agreed that the people of the United States shall continue to enjoy unmolested the right to take fish of every kind on the Grand Bank and on all the other banks of Newfoundland, also in the Gulf of Saint Lawrence and at all other places in the sea, where the inhabitants of both countries used at any time heretofore to fish. And also that the inhabitants of the United States shall have liberty to take fish of every kind on such part of the coast of Newfoundland as British fishermen shall use, (but not to dry or cure the same on that island) and also on the coasts, bays and creeks of all other of his Brittanic Majesty's dominions in America; and that the American fishermen shall have liberty to dry and cure fish in any of the unsettled bays, harbors, and creeks of Nova Scotia, Magdalen Islands, and Labrador, so long as the same shall remain unsettled, but so soon as the same or either of them shall be settled, it shall not be lawful for the said fishermen to dry or cure fish at such settlement without a previous agreement for that purpose with the inhabitants, proprietors, or possessors of the ground. 

Article 4:
It is agreed that creditors on either side shall meet with no lawful impediment to the recovery of the full value in sterling money of all bona fide debts heretofore contracted. 

Article 5:
It is agreed that Congress shall earnestly recommend it to the legislatures of the respective states to provide for the restitution of all estates, rights, and properties, which have been confiscated belonging to real British subjects; and also of the estates, rights, and properties of persons resident in districts in the possession on his Majesty's arms and who have not borne arms against the said United States. And that persons of any other decription shall have free liberty to go to any part or parts of any of the thirteen United States and therein to remain twelve months unmolested in their endeavors to obtain the restitution of such of their estates, rights, and properties as may have been confiscated; and that Congress shall also earnestly recommend to the several states a reconsideration and revision of all acts or laws regarding the premises, so as to render the said laws or acts perfectly consistent not only with justice and equity but with that spirit of conciliation which on the return of the blessings of peace should universally prevail. And that Congress shall also earnestly recommend to the several states that the estates, rights, and properties, of such last mentioned persons shall be restored to them, they refunding to any persons who may be now in possession the bona fide price (where any has been given) which such persons may have paid on purchasing any of the said lands, rights, or properties since the confiscation. 

And it is agreed that all persons who have any interest in confiscated lands, either by debts, marriage settlements, or otherwise, shall meet with no lawful impediment in the prosecution of their just rights. 

Article 6:
That there shall be no future confiscations made nor any prosecutions commenced against any person or persons for, or by reason of, the part which he or they may have taken in the present war, and that no person shall on that account suffer any future loss or damage, either in his person, liberty, or property; and that those who may be in confinement on such charges at the time of the ratification of the treaty in America shall be immediately set at liberty, and the prosecutions so commenced be discontinued. 

Article 7:
There shall be a firm and perpetual peace between his Brittanic Majesty and the said states, and between the subjects of the one and the citizens of the other, wherefore all hostilities both by sea and land shall from henceforth cease. All prisoners on both sides shall be set at liberty, and his Brittanic Majesty shall with all convenient speed, and without causing any destruction, or carrying away any Negroes or other property of the American inhabitants, withdraw all his armies, garrisons, and fleets from the said United States, and from every post, place, and harbor within the same; leaving in all fortifications, the American artilery that may be therein; and shall also order and cause all archives, records, deeds, and papers belonging to any of the said states, or their citizens, which in the course of the war may have fallen into the hands of his officers, to be forthwith restored and delivered to the proper states and persons to whom they belong. 

Article 8:
The navigation of the river Mississippi, from its source to the ocean, shall forever remain free and open to the subjects of Great Britain and the citizens of the United States. 

Article 9:
In case it should so happen that any place or territory belonging to Great Britain or to the United States should have been conquered by the arms of either from the other before the arrival of the said Provisional Articles in America, it is agreed that the same shall be restored without difficulty and without requiring any compensation. 

Article 10:
The solemn ratifications of the present treaty expedited in good and due form shall be exchanged between the contracting parties in the space of six months or sooner, if possible, to be computed from the day of the signatures of the present treaty. In witness whereof we the undersigned, their ministers plenipotentiary, have in their name and in virtue of our full powers, signed with our hands the present definitive treaty and caused the seals of our arms to be affixed thereto. 

Done at Paris, this third day of September in the year of our Lord, one thousand seven hundred and eighty-three.


----------



## mariacallas

wat


----------



## JoeTheStoner

for 72 minutes of entertainment do this...

1) get a hold of the film container 
2) rip the audio from the dvd or convert the .avi to .mp3
3) put mp3 on mp3 player, lay down, listen with headphones and delve into the mind of someone with identity issues.

the imagery in the film went will with the stream of consciousness monologue but i found just listening to the voice with my eyes closed much more enjoyable.


----------



## tribal girl

mc, looks like you missed the best one out.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the most awesomest talking sock shares his views on A Nightmare on Elm Street 2010 Trailer


----------



## cletus

Oh.My.God! Is there no level too low for Hollywood to stoop?

*Worst idea for a remake ever*  

Spielberg, Will Smith - WAT??


----------



## tribal girl

^lolwut? 

What kind of world are we living in?. Answers on a postcard cuz I'm lost.


----------



## cletus

It's official, nothing & I mean nothing is sacred any more.

Why spend all that money replicating a movie that is famed for a lot & pretty much the last couple of scenes, if you know what I mean. How can you possibly think it's a good idea to try & replicate it.

I dunno.....just.....you know.....fuck it.....I give up


----------



## L2R

why have i not heard of oldboy?


did i just lose in life?


----------



## cletus

I think epic fail would be a better description


----------



## junctionalfunkie

"Where is pancakes house?"

I love _Fargo_. lol.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

JoeTheStoner said:


> 1) get a hold of the film container...



This one?





:D


----------



## wanderlust

tribal girl said:


> mc, looks like you missed the best one out.



i love roller girls! and they used actual derby dolls in this movie. i got my skates on for this premiere. 
also, i :squishyheart: zoe bell and stunt girls!


----------



## tribal girl

I personally can't wait either. I've always liked Drew Barrymore, admittedly, more so in her wilder days, but she's still great now. And Ellen Page is awesome cuz she's just herself. She isn't no phony Hollywood whore like say...well, take your pick. 






And Juliette Lewis doing something credible again makes me smile. That lady had bags of potential, but I think Scientology came along and snatched it away from her.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

junctionalfunkie said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D


ah, i see what u did there. well played sir, well played =)


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z93AADd2Dpo
I thought that could pass then the last 20 seconds of the trailer made sure I won't ever bother with it.


----------



## xxkcxx

Every MTV VJ has the same voice.


----------



## Arnold

Four lions looks interesting .


----------



## mariacallas

I just got my Godfather Trilogy Coppola restoration DVD giftset....and I'm stoked.


----------



## Pillthrill

Better of Ted- The show no one seems to be watching!

What gives?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

randomness 

i. tripped out experimental animation 

ii. repo chick trailer co-producer = david lynch ? i find it hard to believe this is from the same director as repo man. trailer looks like bush league psycho stuff.

iii. im going to watch more movies... too many int he archive that i have yet to watch. and the archive continues to grow daily yadadigamjig

where have u been billy boy billy boy where have u been charming billy i been to see my wife shes a darling all my life shes a young thing who can not leave her mother


----------



## alasdairm

JoeTheStoner said:


> ii. repo chick trailer co-producer = david lynch ? i find it hard to believe this is from the same director as repo man. trailer looks like bush league psycho stuff.


according to imdb, it's true. alex cox is pretty odd - that film does look terrible though...

alasdair


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol yea. odd indeed. just watched the behind the scenes footage, far out to say the least. it might end up being one of those its so bad its good things =/me shrugs


----------



## Arnold

Become an actor/actress so you can travel the world/ explore different cities.


----------



## Arnold

The infidel out in April http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5etNeaNlM8M&feature=related
Better trailer for four lions is out to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGk2TojOd-4


----------



## AxnJxn

More people really need to see the movie "SLC Punk!" so I actually have someone to talk to about it.


----------



## silentangst

Mountain Dew is the best soda ever.


----------



## wanderlust

nurse jackie and united states of tara are both back (season 2) over the last week. 
anyone giving them a second look?


----------



## tribal girl

^I love Nurse Jackie, but we won't get the second season here for a while yet. I'll definitely catch it when it comes on though. I like pretty much all the characters too, which is a rarity.


----------



## smotpoker

1492 Conquest Of Paradise should have had a U.S dvd release 5 years ago. I'm still waiting very patiently Paramount!


----------



## DexterMeth

I love Charlie Chapman's "Modern Times" so much.  I got really into old silent flicks when I first got heavy into opiates.  I'm clean now but the silents have stayed.


----------



## Feste

Finally watched Heat this week. Good flick, I guess it was Pacino's last film where he acted rather than doing his Al Pacino impression.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Fight Breaks Out Between 2 guys In Whataburger In Texas


----------



## tribal girl

Feste said:


> Finally watched Heat this week. Good flick, I guess it was Pacino's last film where he acted rather than doing his Al Pacino impression.



I think Al Pacino is highly overrated. I know the comparison is always made, but I much prefer Robert De Niro.


----------



## poopie

Why aren't you watching "Justified" on FX yet?


----------



## wanderlust

i am saddened that 'modern family' this week was really just a giant ipad commercial.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Snoop Dogg & George Lopez Playing Chat Roulette Bingo!


----------



## Pillthrill

shutter islands super loud soundtrack really irritated me at times.


----------



## silentangst

^ It scared the pants off me more than once. It was fitting though.

Liam Neeson is a hunk.

Well, not really.


----------



## AmorRoark

JoeTheStoner said:


> Fight Breaks Out Between 2 guys In Whataburger In Texas



Those 'commentators' or whatever fucking sucked. But that guy who put him in a lock is a fucking champ. Best part: "I have a cheeseburger & it tastes good". I want that guy as my friend. Just sitting there, alone, eating his burger, sober, making fun of this idiot, then taking matters only to control the idiot. Love it.


----------



## silentangst

Aw I love that video lmao. Watching American's wrestle is the best part of my day.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Spike Jonze - I'm Here

http://www.imheremovie.com/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

also the employees at whataburger halfway go back to work filling/delivering orders. just another day at work.


----------



## hellkitten

WATCH THIS MOVIE

WATCH THIS MOVIE

WATCH THIS MOVIE

WATCH THIS MOVIE

*It's really good.*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

New teaser of Enter the Void


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> Those 'commentators' or whatever fucking sucked. But that guy who put him in a lock is a fucking champ. Best part: "I have a cheeseburger & it tastes good". I want that guy as my friend. Just sitting there, alone, eating his burger, sober, making fun of this idiot, then taking matters only to control the idiot. Love it.



Too bad it's staged.


----------



## AmorRoark

Too bad you're a jerk.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Max Power said:


> Too bad it's staged.



Proof?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

last south park was fire. (medical weed)


----------



## silentangst

What a powerful, powerful wet dream.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

so who else is bummed del toro isn't going to direct the hobbit ? i love LOTR and liked everything del toro made. imo he was a perfect choice for the hobbit he always creates super cool fantasy worlds.

sunflower love scene from black cat white cat. it will make u smile.

AMER Teaser  can't wait to see this. 

Iron Sky Teaser  *fingers crossed this turns out good.

Sir Ian McKellen does a dramtic interpretation of "The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air." rofl lmao


----------



## L2R

^i don't like del toro, so i'm actually glad to hear it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^  lol. del toro will remain involved in the project - he will stay on to work as a screenwriter.  _Sir Peter Jackson says he will step into the breach and direct The Hobbit himself if it becomes the only way to ensure the US$150 million (NZ$219m) film is made after the sudden departure of director Guillermo del Toro._ www.theonering.net make that happen mgm kthx.

one more random clip: kate hudson impersonates drew barrymore hilarious.


----------



## L2R

that's great news. :D:D:D:D

edit: oh wait... darkhorizons say different



> What a difference a few days make. Last week quotes from filmmaker Guillermo Del Toro taken at the "Splice" junket earlier in May were published where MGM's continuing financial difficulties were cited as the major reason that the much anticipated film adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Hobbit" couldn't continue beyond the pre-production phase as yet.
> 
> Yet the "Pan's Labyrinth" director sounded upbeat that it was only a matter of time and was very proud of the nearly two years of work he had put into the project as director and co-writer. So, when he confirmed he was stepping down as director over the weekend, the ensuing response has been a large and understandable amount of shock and sadness.
> 
> In a statement given to TheOneRing.net, both Del Toro and Peter Jackson talk about former's departure from the big chair, the reasoning behind it, and his continued involvement in other capacities on the project.
> 
> Del Toro says "In light of ongoing delays in the setting of a start date for filming The Hobbit I am faced with the hardest decision of my life. After nearly two years of living, breathing and designing a world as rich as Tolkien's Middle Earth, I must, with great regret, take leave from helming these wonderful pictures. I remain grateful to Peter, Fran and Philippa Boyens, New Line and Warner Brothers and to all my crew in New Zealand. I've been privileged to work in one of the greatest countries on earth with some of the best people ever in our craft and my life will be forever changed. The blessings have been plenty, but the mounting pressures of conflicting schedules have overwhelmed the time slot originally allocated for the project. Both as a co-writer and as a director, I wlsh the production nothing but the very best of luck and I will be first in line to see the finished product. I remain an ally to it and its makers, present and future, and fully support a smooth transition to a new director".
> 
> Jackson added "We feel very sad to see Guillermo leave The Hobbit, but he has kept us fully in the loop and we understand how the protracted development time on these two films, due to reasons beyond anyone's control - has compromised his commitment to other long term projects. The bottom line is that Guillermo just didn't feel he could commit six years to living in New Zealand, exclusively making these films, when his original commitment was for three years. Guillermo is one of the most remarkable creative spirits I've ever encountered and it has been a complete joy working with him. Guillermo's strong vision is engrained into the scripts and designs of these two films, which are extremely fortunate to be blessed with his creative DNA".
> 
> Jackson went on to confirm Del Toro's certainly far from done with these movies - "Guillermo is co-writing the Hobbit screenplays with Philippa Boyens, Fran Walsh and myself, and happily our writing partnership will continue for several more months, until the scripts are fine tuned and polished. New Line and Warner Bros will sit down with us this week, to ensure a smooth and uneventful transition, as we secure a new director for The Hobbit. We do not anticipate any delay or disruption to ongoing pre-production work".
> 
> Deadline added a little more to the story, namely dismissing the one rumor that was bound to immediately pop-up after the news was announced - that Jackson himself would step in as director. Jackson's manager Ken Kamins pretty clearly shoots down the possibility, saying "Peter has and has had obligations and commitments to other films that would make it impossible for him to direct 'The Hobbit 'at this time, even if it was offered, which it hasn't been." He also added Jackson had been quietly lining up another project which he was planning to direct while Del Toro was going to shoot "The Hobbit".



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/17372/guillermo-del-toro-off-the-hobbit-


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ the hobbit is playing with my emotions. never ending cycle of happy to sad, reading the above once again  

today i finished watching the foreign language films that were nominated for an oscar this year. thoughts on the two i watched tonight...

*The Secret in Their Eyes* the winner, second biggest film in argentina. ok it was a damn good mystery, great acting, some hilarious lol moments and chilling revelations. imo tho the _very_ ending was too cliche . also the places it was shot like court house, restaurants, rural area made argentina look like a beautiful country, im sure it is IRL. if u liked the film "atonement" which this reminded me of and a good mystery def give it a shot. with that being said, it still wasn't as good as the white ribbon which imo should have won, tho that just may be the haneke fanboy in me .

*Ajami* couldn't have picked a better time to watch this one as its extremely relevant to whats going on in israel/gaza/west bank. its co-written / co-directed by an arab israeli and jewish israeli set in an actual impoverished Christian-and-Muslim Palestinian neighborhood of the Tel Aviv - Jaffa metropolis, called Ajami. it has a few different story lines going on and some are shown twice from different perspectives which i thought was extremely well done to get its point across. _we don't know the facts about every situation and our perceptions of situations are coloured by our own biases,yet we decide that we know enough about a situation to judge and are "neutral" enough to pass the "right" judgment, but our judgments are absolutely wrong and heavily biased. And that applies to how everyone outside of Israel/Gaza/West Bank judges that situation. also the fact that in the end many innocent lives are lost._ (from imdb board) its so true watching the news from cnn to aljazeera and reading the threads about in ce&p 

i recommend all the foreign language films nominated for an oscar this year. hmm what to watch next...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

current tv addiction: Caprica 
super ill futuristic world. sci-fi boooooooner. zoe is hella cute. i'll finish the last 3 eps tonight and get caught up. bowls packed n' ready woot. edit * just finished so dope lol.

soon to be tv addiction: bravo's work of art greatest idea bravo came up with imo. think project runway/ top chef but with artists! reality tv boooooner
and this guy as the tim gunn 
*NSFW*: 











> "My approach to art is purely phys-ee-cal," offers de Pury. "I normally know in the first split second if it's a great work or not." Oh sweet Jesus. Have you ever heard anything so deliciously pompous in your entire life? This guy is my new TV hero. But what is he doing on TV?
> 
> Some of the show's competitors seem to be wondering the same thing about themselves. "This is the first time my art's been out of the house, " says Erik Johnson, 30. "I just don't want to fall on my face."
> 
> Too late for that. Judith describes Erik's first piece as "high-school amateurish," and Mark Velasquez, 32, who has a day job as a fry cook, says, "That's what you make when you're a cool, angsty guy freshman year in college."


 read this


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ahem...

_King Shot is an unrealized film by Alejandro Jodorowsky.The cast included Nick Nolte, Asia Argento, Marilyn Manson, Udo Kier, and Santiago Segura. The story was set in a casino in the desert and involved gangsters, the discovery of a man as big as King Kong, and Marilyn Manson as a 300 year old pope._

id literally sacrifice *one* my testicles for this to be made.

quotes worth quoting from jodorowsky interview.



> Film industry has become the ally of the food industry. Films need to be simple because people go to the movies to digest what they’ve eaten just before. And you can’t scare them, otherwise they fart..
> 
> No, well… Actually, only one scene was shot after taking shrooms. And we messed up. We had to reach a holy place, the top of the pyramid. The actors and I decided to be as mystical as the place we were in. But I made a mistake, I did not force my cameraman to take magic mushrooms as well. He was sober. He saw us and laughed at us as you laugh at drunkards. He decided to put a distorting lens, to shoot us in a ridiculous, psychedelic way. It was a shitty effect on a beautiful, rare, and clean scene which you should not touch. So we climb the pyramid, guided by our supra-conscience.
> 
> “For you,” he said, “I can give you illumination in eight hours.”OK, I said, let’s go… We give him $17,000 and he comes to a luxurious hotel in Mexico. We chat, he takes out a small pack of orange powder and makes me drink it. I had just paid $17,000 for LSD!!!  It was not working, so he took out Thai marijuana, and then.. I was seeing Picassos, Renoirs by the window, it looked like Walt Disney with colors everywhere. It lasted eight hours.
> 
> They bought Dune’s rights for like nothing. Frank Herbert told them they’re crazy, there’s no way you can put this on a screen. Meanwhile I was going to Paris and in the plane I started reading it. I realized it was impossible so I re-wrote the whole script. Orson Welles, Dali, David Carradine, Udo Kier, Gloria Swanson, Mick Jagger, and Leonard Cohen agreed to play in the film; Pink Floyd and Magma were supposed to do the soundtrack.


@


----------



## poopie

F&T folks, i need help.

My boyfriend has never seen the skit from classic SNL with Billy Crystal and Martin Short. It takes place in WWII- they storm a house and the walkie-talkies are out. The only mode of communication is a phone on the second floor, but all the soldiers are hurt except Martin Short. Yet, Martin Short does not know how to climb stairs.

any help is appreciated. thanks guise.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ That sounds pretty funny!


----------



## AmorRoark

I looked it up it's called 'Lawrence Climbs the Stairs' - Season 10, Episode 9

http://www.ice.usp.ac.jp/~wklinger/film/scripts/snl/SNL-class-watchonly.pdf

Seems to be the dialogue from it. I have no clue how you'd track down an actual video of the skit.


----------



## L2R

poopie's blurb made me lol. i really gotta see this now.


----------



## silentangst

Thundercougarfalconbird.


----------



## AmorRoark

Ok, because I'm lame *I* looked for the clip again. Apparently it's on this VHS Best of Eddie Murphy. It's like $2 through Amazon. I guess the real challenge is finding a VHS player. 

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Eddie-Murphy-Saturday-Night/dp/6301392256


----------



## Pander Bear

silentangst said:


> Thundercougarfalconbird.



lol YES!

I CARE! I CARE PLENTY!


----------



## poopie

amy- you rule. i've looked a couple of times myself.

i was hoping to find something on YouTube, but oh well.

thanks so much lady!


----------



## L2R

Pillthrill said:


> shutter islands super loud soundtrack really irritated me at times.



lol i just remembered. when Benefit was staying next door to me a couple of weeks ago, they were watching shutter island, and i leaned over to their balcony to call him. i saw them all enthralled by the tv and the darkened room was just being flickered with bright light. when he came out my first question was "what, are you guys watching the lightning channel?"


----------



## poopie

just saw "grown ups".

it was sweet. i really love adam sandler.


----------



## silentangst

I liked him in Funny People.


----------



## mariacallas

Why does Russel Crowe have the same damn accent in all of his movies?


----------



## Max Power

poopie said:


> amy- you rule. i've looked a couple of times myself.
> 
> i was hoping to find something on YouTube, but oh well.
> 
> thanks so much lady!




FWIW, you can see the best of eddie murphy streaming online on Netflix (if you have a membership)


----------



## qwe

hey film & telly

i liked the favorite movies sticky.  i need some movies and it reminded me of some great ones i've seen

ahh the big lebowski


----------



## JoeTheStoner

should be the next food network star imo.


----------



## L2R

qwe said:


> hey film & telly
> 
> i liked the favorite movies sticky.  i need some movies and it reminded me of some great ones i've seen
> 
> ahh the big lebowski



check the index or do a f&tv (subject only) search for "favourite" or "favorite".


----------



## mariacallas

My officemate lent me her dvd of this. 





Can't FREAKIN WAIT TO WATCH IT LATER !!!


----------



## Kenickie

yay zombieland


----------



## qwe

Impacto Profundo said:


> check the index or do a f&tv (subject only) search for "favourite" or "favorite".


no i meant, that's where i was.  "i like the favorite movies thread" not "i liked" i guess

is there any compendium around here of scifi movies or shows?


----------



## poopie

"she's out of my league" was surprisingly funny as fuck.

funny scene: 

*NSFW*: 



when devon was shving his friend's balls, i was on the floor laughing...




taking bf over to an independent theater in orlando to go see 'cyrus'.


----------



## AmorRoark

Max Power said:


> FWIW, you can see the best of eddie murphy streaming online on Netflix (if you have a membership)



I'm pretty sure it's the wrong one. This is like old school version not new school.


----------



## Max Power

oh wow


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.facebook.com/TimGunn his episode recap vlogs are awesome, dude keeps it really real.

he uses the term "crack smoking judges" and "full tilt slut"... "im getting hot and bothered again, stop it tim" lol


----------



## tribal girl

Hehe!. :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol, good one!


----------



## drug-strugler617

i snoked a joint and went to see "INCEPEPTION"  .........blew my fuckin mind.


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## His Name Is Frank

^I want that billboard!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

no legends of the fall thread 

that fucking theme song is haunting, and i do love that movie


----------



## alasdairm

that billboard is awesome

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> no legends of the fall thread
> 
> that fucking theme song is haunting, and i do love that movie



Make the thread you seek.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

In this animated short famed film director Werner Herzog recounts the time he rescued Joaquin Phoenix from lighting a deadly cigarette.

o0o im thankful youtube suggested i watch this Werner Herzog on Henry Rollins' Show.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## L2R

some plot points for the wachowski brothers'(?) sci-fi iraq war gay porno



> Vulture has scored a copy of the script for Andy Wachowski and Lana Wachowski's controversial next film "Cobalt Neutral 9" and spilled some details:
> 
> The film will start a century into the future when digital archeologists discover "lost footage" from the U.S. occupation of Iraq. These clips from old digital cameras, phones and TV broadcasts are played and follow 'Butch', a handsome and gay Marine who wants to "f*%k and kill everything" in Iraq and ends up falling in love with an Iraqi soldier turned militant he meets while on combat patrol.
> 
> Along with some sex, Butch meets the Iraqi's family and accidentally draws attention to their home. This leads to a tragedy and the grieving pair attempt to stop the war by assassinating George W. Bush during one of his trips to Iraq. As for the title? "it's gibberish designed to inspire debate as to its meaning".
> 
> The Wachowski's are also simultaneously developing an adaptation of "Cloud Atlas" with Tom Tykwer penning the script. Whichever secures financing first will go ahead first.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18308/details-on-the-wachowski-s-cobalt-neural-9-


----------



## AmorRoark

W-T-F??? Confused.


----------



## L2R

ya, i've been reading about this project for a while now and it has always sounded bizarre. they intend to make it a male equivalent to the sex scenes in bound, set between an iraqi and an american during the current war and yet still be futurist science fiction based somehow.

and yes, larry changed his name to lara.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://citizenjanemovie.com/
_Citizen Jane stars Michelle Rodriguez as Charlotte Foster Jane, a lethal assassin hell bent on avenging the murder of her parents in this guns blazing, action packed retelling of Orson Welles 1941 classic, Citizen Kane.  She will do anything for her Rosebud…_

teaser: http://vimeo.com/15265771

man, whenever i see michelle rodriguez holding a big gun (or without) i instantly think of fappin. it's go time!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

*IMDB's new layout*

I fucking hate it.


----------



## alasdairm

^ seconded.

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> W-T-F??? Confused.



moar liek EXCITED.


----------



## tribal girl

alasdairm said:


> ^ seconded.
> 
> alasdair



Thirded.

Why overcomplicate things?.


----------



## L2R

aye em dee bee is all sucks like now.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

hydroazuanacaine said:


> I fucking hate it.



I was just about to post the same thing here. I almost made a thread with poll request. But I didn't think it deserved its on thread. So now I'm here. The new site makes me want to punch Betty White.


----------



## Asclepius

I think the 'The Wizard of Oz' holds more relevant Spiritual value and Meaning than alot of Religious texts.


----------



## L2R

how so?


----------



## tribal girl

PEPPERMINT CLIT!


----------



## Asclepius

Impacto Profundo said:


> how so?


Well, it alludes to The integration of Ego into Self, Demystifies; Internal/External Delusions, Personal 'Demons', Displays that the perceived common 'insecurities'  that bond People are very often Strengths etc etc.  Perhaps I read too much into these things...lol  Just a Random Comment that doesnt deserve its own thread %)


----------



## L2R

lol watch _any_ movie while on acid and you'll see a meaning of life in it :D


----------



## Asclepius

Indeed!


----------



## tribal girl

Drew Barrymore on the Johnny Carson Show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYxCql3fx9w&feature=related

Aw. :D


----------



## Asclepius

^ Cute!


----------



## L2R

> Emma Thompson is in talks to join "Men in Black 3" for Sony Pictures reports Variety.
> 
> Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones will reprise the roles of Agent Jay and Agent Kay in the sequel which follows Smith's Agent Jay heading back to the 60's to take on an alien villain (Jermaine Clement) with the help of a younger Agent Kay (Josh Brolin).
> 
> Thompson would play Agent Oh, a MIB agent from the '60s monitoring a prison break. Thompson next appears in the BBC telemovie "The Song of Lunch" alongside Alan Rickman.
> 
> Barry Sonnenfeld directs from a script by David Koepp. Laurie Macdonald and Walter Parkes are producing.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18378/emma-thompson-in-talks-for-mib3-

that sounds like some fun  .... not like



> Limp Bizkit frontman turned filmmaker Fred Durst ("The Education of Charlie Banks," "The Longshots") is set to direct the action-oriented black comedy "Pawn Shop Chronicles" for Mimran Schur reports The Los Angeles Times.
> 
> Adam Minarovich penned the script about a a missing wedding ring which leads to a wild-goose chase "involving meth addicts, skinheads and an Elvis impersonator".
> 
> Jordan Schur will produce and production aims to begin early next year.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18375/fred-durst-visits-a-pawn-shop-

sweet jesus, how bad cliche can you get? meth addicts, skinheads and an elvis impersonator..... grrr this shit makes me so angry for some reason. when i hear of such creative voids, i feel like humanity dies a little.


----------



## L2R

yay



> Alec Baldwin, "District 9" star Sharlto Copley and rising British actress Gemma Arterton are all apparently in talks to join "Men in Black III" for Sony Pictures reports Pajiba.
> 
> Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones will reprise the roles of Agent Jay and Agent Kay in the sequel which follows Smith's Agent Jay heading back to 1969 to take on an alien villain (Jermaine Clement) with the help of a younger Agent Kay (Josh Brolin).
> 
> Emma Thompson was recently cast as Agent Oh, the current head of the MIB whose taken over from Agent Zed (Rip Torn) in the previous two films. Baldwin will play her counterpart in the 60's-set scenes and Arterton a secretary in said past scenes.
> 
> Copley would play a "fast-talking Yoda-type alien", while Nicole Sherzinger has been offered a cameo as Clement's girlfriend. Sacha Baron Cohen also stars.
> 
> Barry Sonnenfeld directs from a script by David Koepp. Laurie Macdonald and Walter Parkes are producing. Shooting runs from November through February for release May 2012.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18494/baldwin-copley-arterton-up-for-mib3


and nay 


> Things are moving on a sequel to classic 80's blockbuster "Top Gun" reports Vulture with Paramount Pictures having sent offers out to both producer Jerry Bruckheimer and director Tony Scott.
> 
> Christopher McQuarrie ("The Usual Suspects," "Valkyrie") is being pursued to pen the script and has reportedly found a way to include Tom Cruise's Pete 'Maverick' Mitchell character in a way that's "not too obvious". Cruise has reportedly agreed to take said smaller role.
> 
> Bruckheimer mentioned he'd been approached about it back in July. Of course the story itself will be tricky as the U.S. Navy's elite TOPGUN program doesn't focus as much on aerial combat anymore but rather targeted bombing runs.
> 
> The original grossed $353 million at the worldwide box office.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18496/i-feel-the-need-for-a-top-gun-sequel


----------



## Volundr

Just watched My Sassy Girl (the original korean version), really enjoyable, I was expecting to be dulled by a romance film (a genre I dont really venture into) but I thoroughly enjoyed it, much more than just romance.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^never heard of it, but check out this thread


----------



## Volundr

Oops, sorry, 3am and the title seemed fitting, I'll post it there instead.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

dont think there was anything wrong with posting it here, just seemed like a thread you might want to know about.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Jackass 3D made over 50 million dollars this weekend. Meanwhile Red, a movie starring Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman and John Malkovich only made 22 million. This is a sad day in movie history and a sad commentary on American life in general. I feel more and more like Idiocracy is less of a movie and more of a prophecy.


----------



## L2R

^damn, how depressing is that. 

let's hope it only means that smarter audiences don't rush out to see stuff on the first weekends.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

HisNameIsFrank said:


> This is a sad day in movie history and a sad commentary on American life in general.



maybe it tells more about the low quality of most movies that came out those past 20 year ?


----------



## Evad

morgan freeman totally resumed his role as the magical negro in red, hardly high brow stuff but entertaining nonetheless


----------



## L2R

^haha!

tbh, i knew nothing of "red", but comparing anything to that other piece of shit is an easy call to make


----------



## qwe

so does anyone know who my avatar is?


----------



## debaser

Caprica? lol


----------



## shiv

Evad said:


> morgan freeman totally resumed his role as the magical negro in red, hardly high brow stuff but entertaining nonetheless



i so need to watch this movie...also id bone morgan freemans voice if it were possibe...


----------



## Swerlz

I like Metalocalypse


----------



## qwe

loulou reed said:


> Caprica? lol


you guise need to watch more sci fi

her name is zoe


----------



## tribal girl

I gave up on sci-fi after X-Files about a million years ago.


----------



## L2R

ex-philes was sci fi?




Swerlz said:


> I like Metalocalypse



me too. 

need moar.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Why am I attracted to such bad movies?  Is it genetic?  Is it a learning disability?  Is it a sick fascination?  Hell, I gave up on Santa at an early age, why do I still cling to the belief that Leprechaun 4 will be better than the last one?


----------



## L2R

^your location may hold some clues


----------



## qwe

^ ime crazies are into the coolest shit, and make the coolest shit


----------



## ugly

Louis CK on FX is fucking hilarious. I am watching all of season one on Netflix streaming to my laptop. He uses a ton of other great comedians, the story is instant classic. If you get the chance, and are into comedy, I HIGHLY recommend Louie on FX. No commercials if you watch it on Netflix, total win right there. (Especially with all the election commercials lately. I haven't even turned on the TV in a week... the election commercials drive me crazy.)

This is truly groundbreaking comedy. I can't recommend it enough. I searched the fine search because I thought since it is so good it much have it's own thread but I couldn't find it so here is my random comment for the day. (moved from the other random thread to the correct random thread)


----------



## L2R

^check the louie thread. everyone says "groundbreaking", but i don't see it yet. hopefully it improves after the first two episodes i've seen.


----------



## L2R

qwe said:


> ^ ime crazies are into the coolest shit, and make the coolest shit



did you just compare yourself with tlb? are you fereal?


----------



## qwe

i am cereal, the odd ones do make the better art


----------



## ugly

Check out this episode of Price is Right. After the first game, they call a woman up all dressed in pink and she always shouts "420 DREW!" every time it's her turn to guess from contestants row.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ugly said:


> Check out this episode of Price is Right. After the first game, they call a woman up all dressed in pink and she always shouts "420 DREW!" every time it's her turn to guess from contestants row.



She and this cotestant must be smoking buddies. :D


----------



## tribal girl

Impacto Profundo said:


> ex-philes was sci fi?



I thought it was. What would you call it?.


----------



## L2R

when it first started i was all gee'd up for sci fi, but then was really unhappy when it quickly switched from aliens to monsters, from sci fi to horror. so, i switched off. 

since then i've only seen most of the first season and random eps here and there. really should give the series a proper go, but the above was my initial reaction.


----------



## t.ska

oddsac wwas beyond words.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## tribal girl

^Cool. :D



Impacto Profundo said:


> when it first started i was all gee'd up for sci fi, but then was really unhappy when it quickly switched from aliens to monsters, from sci fi to horror. so, i switched off.
> 
> since then i've only seen most of the first season and random eps here and there. really should give the series a proper go, but the above was my initial reaction.



Ah I see. Personally I still think of it as sci-fi, but names are just names. This is why I hate categories and different genres and sub-genres etc. I would prefer to go into a record shop for example and see everything in alphabetical order rather than seperated into various groups. 

Anyway, I always enjoyed X-Files when it originally aired. I haven't seen it in years though, so I've no idea whether it stands up to how I remember it. I think I gave up on it when Scully had some sort of alien baby. 8)


----------



## Belisarius

The early seasons were great.  The series took a nose-dive when Mulder left for a season; so much hinged on the partnership between the two that my interest never recovered even after his return (besides, it was competing directly with _The Sopranos_ for my attention at that point).  I still love the show, though, tiresome as the "mythology" was to me (in contrast to most X-philes).

Random note:  I heard my first attack ad on the radio the other day while at work.  As much as I hate broadcast radio anyway, it really pissed me off that even that bastion is getting invaded by politics.


----------



## L2R

yeah i messed up with xf with my set expectations. i will give it a proper go and have been meaning to for some time.


----------



## Swerlz

Do you think if they rebooted the X-Files that it would be good in any sense of reality??


----------



## L2R

too soon, imo.


----------



## t.ska

oddsac is amazing and was a awesome addittion to my drug movie collection


----------



## Arnold

Paul Karlbrenner documentary


----------



## voodoolounge

See you at the party Richter!


----------



## silentangst

Soon the temperature outside will fall to 70 billion degrees below zero.


----------



## L2R

> For a while there it seemed the pointless remakes of two of the most internationally well-known and well-regarded Asian films to have ever been made were not going to get off the ground. That no longer seems to be the case unfortunately.
> 
> Hot on the heels of word that Zac Efron is in contention for the lead role of Shotaro Kaneda, Bloody Disgusting reports that Morgan Freeman is reportedly circling the role of The Colonel in the upcoming live-action adaptation of 1988 Japanese anime classic "Akira".
> 
> This new adaptation of Katsuhiro Otomo's classic manga is to be helmed by the Hughes Brothers ("The Book of Eli," "From Hell"). Freeman's character starts out as the seeming antagonist of the piece, the head of a Government project researching psychic test subjects.
> 
> In other remake news, Pajiba reports that "I Am Legend" scribe Mark Protosevich is apparently close to finishing a script for the "Oldboy" remake at Mandate Pictures.
> 
> Thought to be essentially dead a few months ago, Mandate is apparently keen on the new draft and is already planning to send it out to filmmakers like Steven Spielberg, Matthew Vaughn and Danny Boyle once it is complete.



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18708/-akira-oldboy-remake-updates


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## tribal girl

^Cool. 






Indeed. :D


----------



## L2R

i'm displeased we forgot to save the draw a picture from a film thread from the prune 

now onto comic adaptations....


> In superhero comic to film translations, 2011 is the year of the untested properties with the likes of Thor, Green Lantern and Captain America getting their first real shots at big budget, big screen versions. The "X-Men" is the notable exception to that rule, but its Silver Age-set prequel element is as brave and unpredictable a choice as any of those others.
> 
> 2012 on the other hand is looking to be the year of the household name cluster fuck with the five biggest and most stable comic-to-film characters - Batman, Superman, Spider-Man, Wolverine, and Iron Man (and his Avengers cohorts) - duking it out over the span of a few weeks. With such big projects, production timelines have to firm up and now it seems all have settled on their early plans.
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises
> Empire reports that shooting on the final film in Chris Nolan's Batman trilogy will run from May through until November next year. Michael Caine confirmed the news, saying "Emma [Thomas], the producer, said we’d get the script in January. Christopher said: ‘Script in January, shoot in May, finish in November."
> 
> That date is a month later than online reports had rumoured, and still leaves the filmmakers a good amount of time to firm up casting (which means lots of bogus casting stories for us to wade through between now and Easter).
> 
> Superman: Man of Steel
> The Zac Snyder directed "Superman" reboot kicks off filming in June, a date it's legally locked into getting production started by or risk hitting major legal troubles. As a result, a wide net has already been cast for actors aged between 28 and 32 to play the titular Kryptonian reports Deadline.
> 
> This dismisses reports of actors like the great Jon Hamm for the role as the studio seems to be opting for younger - specifically either an unknown, or an actor not widely known amongst filmgoers (ie. rising TV talent). Due to the locked in shooting date however, most actors signed on as TV series regulars are likely out of the running as there would be an unavoidable scheduling clash.
> 
> The Wolverine
> Fox and Darren Aronofsky's Protozoa Pictures have signed a two-year, overall deal to develop and produce films for both Twentieth Century Fox and Fox Searchlight Pictures according to a press release.
> 
> The first film of that deal is "The Wolverine", the Japan-set stand-alone Wolverine tale which begins production in April next year in New York City before moving onto the bulk of shooting in Japan throughout the Summer.
> 
> Spider-Man 3D
> Production listings still have the project aiming for a December start. Casting continues apace.
> 
> The Avengers
> Despite the reported move to Los Angeles, production listings still have this on course to begin shooting in February.


http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18776/knight-superman-wolverine-filming-plans


----------



## Arnold

Mad max 4
http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2010/12/01/3081518.htm


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ugly

^I love Bill Murray.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

o is that him ? i was wondering


----------



## ugly




----------



## debaser

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>



Haha, try to save and upload this image in Imageshack or similar... you're in for a surprise, lol. Sacré ninja dans l'arbre tabarnak, petit vicieux


----------



## qwe

anyone seen virtuality?

why do they cancel all the good scifi?


----------



## Asclepius

^^BILL MURRAY is Sex on Legs!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## L2R

loulou reed said:


> Haha, try to save and upload this image in Imageshack or similar... you're in for a surprise, lol. Sacré ninja dans l'arbre tabarnak, petit vicieux



???
http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/2030/tumblrlcahhjowgj1qzdxxs.gif


----------



## silentangst

Surprised me.


----------



## debaser

L2R said:


> ???
> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/2030/tumblrlcahhjowgj1qzdxxs.gif



Strange... I uploaded the image on another site and had the infamous Scorpions' Virgin killer image instead of this one.

Anyway... 

Here's a funny link, the 21 worst bootleg dvd covers, enjoy:

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/8c3154c8e2/the-21-worst-bootleg-dvd-covers


----------



## silentangst

You've redeemed your credibility


----------



## Swerlz

L2R said:


> http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18708/-akira-oldboy-remake-updates



oh fuck no!!

Fuckin Zac Efron?!?!? Are you fuckin insane.. Leave Akira alone. That is one of the most intense Jap-Movies I've heard see and to remake it. And with fuckin Morgan Freeman as the general. I highly doubt this will be anything good.

Let the Classics be, and work on something else.


FUCK


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

live action _Akira_? it's probably gonna be so much shitty looking CG people will not even realize it isn't supposed to be cartoon again.


----------



## lostNfound

I don't want to have to wait until April for the release of Your Highness

Looks funny as hell.

Danny McBride and two of my Hollywood crushes, Natalie Portman & Zooey Deschanel. 


Looking at other upcoming flicks at the moment, The Company Men & I am Number Four both look as if they might worth a look as well.


----------



## debaser

Nasa names worst sci-fi film


----------



## L2R

one hmm and two lulz



> "Terry Gilliam will be shooting a 15-minute short film in Naples, Italy next week based on Eve Merriam’s poem "The Wholly Family". American actors will fill out the three male roles, the rest will be local Italian talent..."



hmmm



> "NASA has named Roland Emmerich's "2012" the most absurd sci-fi film of modern times in terms of getting the facts right. Other films singled out for inaccuracy - "The Core," "Armageddon," "Volcano," "The 6th Day" and "Chain Reaction"..."



teehee



> "2002 British soccer film "*Bend It Like Beckham*" has become the first ever western-made film to air on North Korean television, *though it was heavily edited with almost half the film's content cut out*..."



hahHAR!

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/18986/news-shorts-january-2nd-2010


----------



## L2R

loulou reed said:


> Nasa names worst sci-fi film



sorry, you beat me to it. here's the article so others don't miss it.


----------



## qwe

they go back to 1929 for best, but worst they only go back to 1996.

nice list, but there are some modern realistic scifi's that they apparently haven't watched yet...  they didn't need to go more than a decade back for the best list...

lol @ 2012.


----------



## AmorRoark

Oh man, so glad Volcano made that list. It was UNWATCHABLE.


----------



## L2R

^come on! tommy lee jones alone made that entire premise completely valid!


----------



## ntuck1

Boardwalk Empire is brilliant.


----------



## L2R

dude spent two years making a 88min feature entirely out of grand theft auto iv
watch it here
http://gizmodo.com/5730572/watch-th...lm-made-with-footage-from-grand-theft-auto-iv


----------



## debaser




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^I like the DVD covers.


----------



## L2R

yeah, that graphic designer did good.


----------



## Slain

Why hasn't 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit?' been mentioned yet?


----------



## L2R

i love wfrr!


----------



## L2R

first full cast image of 1960's based prequel xmen: first class


----------



## L2R

a couple of lulz in the same link



> "Seth Rogen says at a recent meeting he had with George Lucas, the "Star Wars" filmmaker "proceeds to talk for around 25 minutes about how he thinks the world is gonna end in the year 2012, like, for real. He thinks it"..." (full details)
> 
> "On working with Bruce Willis, Kevin Smith has been vocal and said this week "It was fucking soul crushing... I had no fucking help from this dude whatsoever"..." (full details)



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/19116/news-shorts-january-19th-2011-updated-


----------



## L2R

L2R said:


> first full cast image of 1960's based prequel xmen: first class



proper version











more pics and info here
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/19132/new-x-men-photos-posters-talk


----------



## qwe

catch the references




i see peewee, clerks, the big lebowski, blue velvet, clockwork orange, donnie darko, and i think i see the fat kid from butterfly effect or something

is that carter and reagan? wtf@lounge images


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

qwe said:


> i think i see the fat kid from butterfly effect or something


I think this particular fat kid is from _The Goonies_.


----------



## ricardo08

Vincest Gallo.com said:
			
		

> Have you ever watched a movie and fallen in love with one of the actors? The way they looked or a character they played? Afterwards you thought of them over and over. Daydreaming, imagining things, sexy things.
> 
> I, Vincent Gallo, star of such classics as Buffalo 66 and The Brown Bunny have decided to make myself available to all women. All women who can afford me, that is.



http://www.vgmerchandise.com/store/pages.php?pageid=4

Made me lol.


----------



## lostNfound

Alien Invasion 2010, looking good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raGKnDLJPaQ&feature=related


----------



## Jackie Chan

Did anyone watch dog the bounty hunter last night?  I'm not a fan of the dog but I watch it sometimes.

A&E was pimping out last night's show big time by running a preview that showed the dog and his crew causing a huge ruckus outside someone's house, yelling and pointing their fake guns as if some crazed maniacs with real guns were coming at them about to kill them.  They were seriously jumping up and down yelling and pointing their fake guns at something or someone.  They didn't show who or what it was the dog and his crew were so afraid of in the commercials previewing the show. 

Then I watch the show last night and that whole thing was just over some little dog.  Seriously, a little dog barking and running at them.  What's up with that?  All that over some little dog chasing you and barking at you.


----------



## TyphlosionDragon

I have almost no interest in seeing X-Men First Class because everyone just looks silly for some reason to me lol


----------



## lostNfound

Anyone heard anything on the developments of Jordan Belforts, Wolf of Wall Street going into production anytime soon?

IMDB still only has it as being in development and with a release date for 2013.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Holy smokes. There are these actresses. One is named Renée Zellweger. The other is named Joey Lauren Adams. These are apparently two different people. 

Renée Zellweger is _not_ in _Big Daddy_. My mind is blown.


----------



## silentangst

lostNfound said:


> Anyone heard anything on the developments of Jordan Belforts, Wolf of Wall Street going into production anytime soon?
> 
> IMDB still only has it as being in development and with a release date for 2013.



No, but I just finished reading the related book. Very good.


----------



## AmorRoark

qwe said:


> catch the references
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see peewee, clerks, the big lebowski, blue velvet, clockwork orange, donnie darko, and i think i see the fat kid from butterfly effect or something
> 
> is that carter and reagan? wtf@lounge images



Pink Flamingos, Pee Wee Herman, The Big Lebowski, Twin Peaks, Bruno, A Clockwork Orange, Donnie Darko, The Goonies... guess I didn't do that well


----------



## AmorRoark

hydroazuanacaine said:


> Holy smokes. There are these actresses. One is named Renée Zellweger. The other is named Joey Lauren Adams. These are apparently two different people.
> 
> Renée Zellweger is _not_ in _Big Daddy_. My mind is blown.



lol, wtf?


----------



## Arnold

There's Point break in that picture to.(presidents)


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

I'm watching Twin Peaks for the first time. Just finished the pilot--which felt as long as a movie. I'm very excited. 

My favorite character is without question the FBI agent. It is subtle, but he is hysterical. He experiences the same giddy excitement about seeing a bunny as he does about finding a dark clue about this crime case involving the rape, torture, and murder of high school girls. He tells the sheriff not to shoot when they are pulling over these high school kids the sheriff knows. He lightly comments that the big break-in-the-case suspect probably did not do it... as they are arresting him/her. 

And great, creepy music. 

Just sucks that my library only has it on VHS (very surprising, they have a great collection), so i have to rent it one disc at a time over netflix.


----------



## alasdairm

^ there is so much to come... let us know how it goes so i can vicariously enjoy it again - for the first time - via you 

alasdair


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

alasdairm said:


> let us know how it goes


^of course!


----------



## L2R

now that is a series worth revisiting every few years. i've gone through it twice since i got the dvd's, prolly hit up a third time soon.


----------



## lostNfound

Would you believe I've not yet seen Twin Peaks. I've almost purchased the boxed set that man times.

Next time I'm out I'm going to commit to buying it now.

Been on my must see list for years.


----------



## D's

^Twin Peaks is pretty cool. (u mean the TV series right)?

it scared me as a child lol, worth the buy though .

Bob was crazy..


----------



## lostNfound

Yes. The TV series


----------



## L2R

you're lucky. i bought both seasons on first release and there was a 2-3 year gap between releases in aus due to some legal bullshit. once you see the end of season 1 cliffhanger, you'll realise how torturous that wait was.

edit: oh shit i just remembered that i couldn't stand it past the first couple of years and dloaded the second season before eventually buying it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Criterion Collection DVDs and Blu-rays go "out of print"? what the fuck? they just stop selling some of their DVDs? So if i do not buy _Vivre sa vie_ and _Bande a part_ now, I will have to buy them at some ridiculous price off of an Amazon seller when and if I do decide I need them? Fuck if I'll be playing that game. What the hell is their problem? 

because it is out of print, buying A Woman is a Woman off Amazon is $52-$87. Cool, Criterion.


----------



## L2R

^what rubbish! 

piracy becomes perfectly justified when they make it so abundantly clear that they don't want the business.


----------



## D's

watched "Watership Down" last night.

pretty realistic cartoon movie about rabbits. what the world would be like if we were all rabbits. the best way to describe it is, grab some cute rabbits and throw Hitler and WW2 in the mix. 
not a kid movie.. (even though it has rabbits).


----------



## lostNfound

Watership down is a great flick :D


----------



## D's

it was a really good movie, i wished that i read the book first.

i'm re-reading "Breaking Dawn" again so i'll be ready for the movie .


----------



## atri

so hulu plus has teamed up with criterion and will have 800 titles available for streaming (with special features like commentary) by the end of the year. wont be in hd though. i could have sworn i saw them bashing netflix somewhere but i cant find that now. something about how everything on netflix changes all the time.
heres the announcement
http://www.criterion.com/current/posts/1753-a-long-time-coming


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^I won't be switching, but thank god. Netflix is in desperate need of some real competition. While their selection and efficient system is too great for me to give up, that company is a dick. during a time they were making changes to the structure of their site, they were getting so many customer complaints by email that they just decided not to have an email address anymore. They still dont, because they really just don't give a shit what a customer has to say; they have plenty of 'em and more everyday. While it is not common and they have thousands and thousands of instant play titles, it is not extremely rare to find a movie that is either in the wrong aspect ratio--like showing black bars on the sides of my widescreen even though the movie was originally in 1.85: 1, _Mulholland Dr._ for example--or a different movie of the same title, like _The Stranger_. 

But at the same time their selection is amazing and actually is growing, their DVDs (and blu-rays!) are in good condition, and when it comes to issues with lost or broken dvds they give you every benefit of the doubt and are damn quick about making it right. if you are honest and just admit you lost it, only $10 and when you find it up to a year later (I always do) you can just throw it in with whatever dvds you are returns and they quickly refund your $10. damn respectful.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

George Clooney is currently directing a movie starring Ryan Gosling. And in it, Ryan Gosling's character rents a car from Avis. 

My friend runs the avis store they chose to shoot at, and they just decided to use the actual avis guy, my friend! 

so assuming this doesnt hit the cutting room floor (it might, renting a car sounds more like a continuity scene that an essential piece of the story), my buddy will be in this movie. either way, he did a scene directed by clooney with a big name actor. obviously met them both. 







yeah boy!


----------



## atri

redbox is planning on offering a streaming movie service by the end of the year as well.


----------



## Unadjusted

I just read that the producer of the Narnia Trilogy died from a possible Oxy Contin overdose http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2011/02/18/2011-02-18_narnia_producer_dead_in_soho_home.html


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

dude, what the fuck is up with the audio for _The Tenant_? Is it a bi-lingual movie, and it is just not an option to watch it that way on the DVD?


----------



## Asclepius

qwe said:


> catch the references
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see peewee, clerks, the big lebowski, blue velvet, clockwork orange, donnie darko, and i think i see the fat kid from butterfly effect or something
> 
> is that carter and reagan? wtf@lounge images



Ya, Fat kid is defo from the Goonies; like Hydro and AmoRoark mentioned.
Also spotted: Rocky Horror Picture show, Texas Chainsaw Massacre and This is Spinal Tap.

Who's the Cowboy-esque figure in the Green Cap(wouldn't be a young Steve Martin by any chance c. The Jerk?) ...and the Grey, Transvestite- looking character (top- left of 'The Dude'), who is that???

More Qwe!!!! :D




hydroazuanacaine said:


> I'm watching Twin Peaks for the first time. Just finished the pilot--which felt as long as a movie. I'm very excited.


Awesome  , I LOVED that show, was obsessed with it as a kid, must watch it again.  Enjoy!


----------



## debaser

hydroazuanacaine said:


> dude, what the fuck is up with the audio for _The Tenant_? Is it a bi-lingual movie, and it is just not an option to watch it that way on the DVD?



Do you have the american dvd? Didn't have any problems with it, but I watched it in French. You have the option of watching it in English too, but in my memory you can't watch it with the two languages on.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

loulou reed said:


> but in my memory you can't watch it with the two languages on.


how wasn't that a problem for you? so either way, you have to watch some of the movie with the original dialogue dubbed over? i mean, they are speaking two languages right? the characters? they use both english and french in different scenes of the movie? that's part of the story? i'm so confused, it does not say anywhere online, and how could you not care?


im about to have a fucking panic attack over this. it's like when i lose something and it's just gone. how are people on the internet not talking about this? am i batshit crazy? whatthefuck language(s) was the movie filmed in?


edit: Like _Contempt_! That is what i am asking. is it filmed like _Contempt_? where characters are actually speaking different languages in the movie? that's what it felt like, because neither audio option seemed right at all times. if it is filmed like Contempt, who thought DVD buyers would want the movie forced into one language, without the option of seeing it how it was supposed to be? if those characters are switching languages or some characters only speak certain languages or whatfuckingever, it is part of the plot, part of the story, part of the movie. plus, obviously we want to hear the film's original soundtrack, especially the original dialogue track.


----------



## debaser

The Tenant is a special movie which was filmed in both English and French, with Polanski and the other american actors speaking English, and the french actors speaking French.

For me it's a French film, filmed in Paris, and Polanski, who is fluent in French, dubbed his caracter in French in the post-production. For me it's a film called Le Locataire, not The Tenant.

The rest doesn't interest me, sorry to say that.

edit: for example, Jo Van Fleet who plays a typical french concierge (Madame Dioz), do you think it would be logical to hear her speak in English? I think not.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^I think it is a french film for everyone. anyway, Polanski probably had a reason for filming it the way he did. and as he filmed it that way, it's probably the way he wanted it to be seen. it's certainly the way i want to see it. whatever. hopefully criterion does a release. it was a cool movie.

edit:
i've since learned about and made my peace with this being how older foreign horror movies were made.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

I just saw an early 60s interview with Anna Karina. First time i've seen her out of character, as herself. I was very nervous to watch it, but of course had no reason to be. She was down to earth and presented herself very well. As adorable as the characters she plays. the end of the interview was sad though. but don't worry, Anna, the world respects you now. You are _Nouvelle Vague_.


----------



## debaser

^ Did you see her interview in the nineties with Godard? (on french TV). She was crying... so sad. Beautiful interview.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^I have not. It is now on my list though. A quick google search suggests that it might take me a minute to find the full interview subtitled in english, but i will certainly be keeping an eye out for it. 

godard is callous toward her in it? and/or about her work? that would be horrible.


----------



## debaser

^ No he's not callous, but he says their relationship was a dead end. I found the ITW subtitled in Italian, if you understand it. Very emotional.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQZdu4InawA


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yeah, the latest comment on that video is mine, asking if anyone knows if it exists with english subtitles. given how it ends, must be a pretty emotionally charged interview. 

being american, I know a handful of spanish (not enough to really say i know any) and american. that's all. sucks. I desperately want to learn french though. Last night, I watched _Pierrot le fou_ and _Vivre sa vie_ without the subtitles. beautiful. i feel like my brain would be significantly different if it knew another language. plus i would have a whole other culture of literature and film at my fingertips--translations just are not the same. i am terrible with other languages, and am past the age where linguists would have much faith in me. and of course now that free french classes are no longer in my reach, i feel motivated. but, it is something i plan on looking into.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

maybe this is old news, but taylor swift did a CSI episode. I'm not gonna critique her acting ability based on 5 minutes of her scenes in a shitty show watched on youtube, but it's cool she's trying it. so tall and pretty. 

but even if she is any good, she'd never do anything cool. i can see her in _A Walk to Remember_-esque movies.


----------



## silentangst

Do you feel the same about Justin Bieber?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^haha, yeah. I'm hoping Wes Anderson sees his awesome CSI shoot-out scene and picks him up as one of his regulars.


----------



## L2R

> Street artist Banksy tells British outlet Metro that his request to turn up at the Oscars in disguise has been declined.
> 
> Banksy, whose real identity remains unknown, is up for a best documentary award for his debut feature doco "Exit Through The Gift Shop". Many were wondering if he or several people would turn up with his trademark monkey mask on.
> 
> AMPAS apparently declined Banksy's request over fears such a move would invite copycat gatecrashers. Executive director Bruce Davis says "The fun but disquieting scenario is that if the film wins and five guys in monkey masks come to the stage all saying, "I'm Banksy," who the hell do we give it [award] to?"



http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/19598/no-banksy-in-disguise-at-oscars


----------



## atri

lol thats awesome


----------



## D's

hey anyone know if this is a good movie? (even tho it hasnt been released..) would u watch it?





it looks alright, rated pg-13.. :/


----------



## silentangst

It looks okay, but director of Twilight? Ha.


----------



## AmorRoark

5 Hollywood Secrets that Explain why So Many Movies Suck

Pretty funny.


----------



## L2R

silentangst said:


> It looks okay, but director of Twilight? Ha.



the trailer looks pretty crap if you ask me


----------



## AmorRoark

If I were a betting woman I'd definitely presume for this to get a less than fresh rating on rotten tomatoes.


----------



## D's

L2R said:


> the trailer looks pretty crap if you ask me



yeah, it did look crappy.
looks like the movies going to go all slow, and the end is going to be red riding hood going to visit grandmom.
if any of us read the nursey rhyme, we know what happens. next 

I wanna watch is, but theres no way i'm paying $10-$15 a ticket to see the shit.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

a new internet people craze is to put the caption "thank you based god" over pics of people appearing to cry to or praise god. this has something to do with rap lyrics. 

but what is important is... 


			
				slortaone said:
			
		

>


apparently the greatest shot in all of film works for this new... well, whatever this is. fuckyeah! for anna exposure.



edit: 
oh no, and if you have netflix but are yet to watch _Pierrot le fou_ and _Une femme est une femme_ on Instant, you only have until the end of today/tomorrow, monday.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

*dvd wear&tear*

some of the older dvds in my collection are starting to form cracks around the edge of the inside circle, where the dvd attaches to the case. this is not the result of them being mistreated. i know eventually these dvds are going to stop working. obviously this pisses me off. 

anyone else have this problem? surely.

anyone try writing the distributing company, asking if you can send in the damaged dvd for a replacement? as long as it is still in print it would be hard to turn a well written request for such. offer to pay the shipping. but i suppose the request could just be ignored. 

well, i am certainly going to try this. just wondering if anyone else already has.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## Asclepius

^lol Love it! :D



hydroazuanacaine said:


> some of the older dvds in my collection are starting to form cracks around the edge of the inside circle, where the dvd attaches to the case. this is not the result of them being mistreated. i know eventually these dvds are going to stop working. obviously this pisses me off.
> 
> anyone else have this problem? surely.





Maybe it's just from the pressure of the 'Clip' in the case that holds the DVD in place...

Exhibit A 






...Maybe storing them in a sleeve would prevent this?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^it is without question that clip.


----------



## L2R

wait, kiss of death he's serious? (bench pressing a chick on a piano) and the rock is more brilliant than lord of war?

i think they just placed those pics in there randomly


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Well Kiss of Death is closer to the rubbish section of the chart. I don't think it's supposed to be an exact science though.


----------



## L2R

i question this science like god told me to


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yo, i was lmao @ cruel intentions couple days ago. 


> Kathryn: Fuck her yet?
> Sebastian: Working on it.
> Kathryn: Loser.
> Sebastian: Blow me.
> Kathryn: Call me later?



_...that was cool_


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

animated anna











^Camel should make it a series. it'd have little girls smoking at 8.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Charlie Bit My Finger: The Horror Movie. 

Very well done promo film.


----------



## Asclepius

LMAO! Good idea ...was lookin forward to a zombie baby in a high chair though TBH


----------



## lostNfound

I only just found out about Justified yesterday......

Must dl season 1 asap, looks awesome 

I'm a huge Timothy Olyphant fan, especially after Deadwood.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

^He is a badass with a werewolf hairline.


----------



## JoshE

Soo Aston Kutcher is getting paid $625,000 per episode to replace Charlie Sheen on 2.5 men..

Thoughts?


----------



## silentangst

It won't be the same. Plus he looks like 100 years younger than Jon.


----------



## Ravr

I really liked Ghost of Mars, underrated movie... wish they had made a second one.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Soo Aston Kutcher is getting paid $625,000 per episode to replace Charlie Sheen on 2.5 men..
> 
> Thoughts?





I would rather dive into a pool full of AIDS and swim to the bottom with my mouth wide open than watch Two and a Half Men.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

so appropriate. the one positive thing about the movie.


----------



## JoshE

His Name Is Frank said:


> I would rather dive into a pool full of AIDS and swim to the bottom with my mouth wide open than watch Two and a Half Men.



Yea same here man,

Chuck Lorre should have called it quits ages ago and kelso should realise that he is best hanging in the basement with his friends smoking dope  Much suited for that kind of role..imo

I wonder how they are going to introduce kutcher into 2.5 men?


----------



## tribal girl

Ravr said:


> I really liked Ghost of Mars, underrated movie... wish they had made a second one.



The John Carpenter film?. I thought it was _absolutely_ dire. 



His Name Is Frank said:


> I would rather dive into a pool full of AIDS and swim to the bottom with my mouth wide open than watch Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Ravr

Dire? hmm, I thought it had the recipe to be a cult  B movie... just something about it...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

anyone seen thor?


----------



## lostNfound

yep,     http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9583925&postcount=756


----------



## Max Power

ChemicalSmiles said:


> anyone seen thor?



Yes, lostNfound has.


----------



## AmorRoark

His Name Is Frank said:


> I would rather dive into a pool full of AIDS and swim to the bottom with my mouth wide open than watch Two and a Half Men.



Ditto.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

cool. all the ones she did with godard. though silly that the _Made in USA_ cap is b&w. i wonder how the order was chosen. not chronoligical.


----------



## panic in paradise

^
... the wind sits in the shoulder of your sail - _and you are stayed for_???
*
veronica*
*;-p*


----------



## purplelights

I just saw the Hangover 2. The humor was largely based on negative stereotypes of east Asian culture. Boring and sad that it's so popular.


----------



## debaser

113 seldom seen Star Wars photos


----------



## Arnold

Twenty six years ago today , Back to the Future opened in the cinema's .


----------



## L2R

Twenty six seconds ago, i did not know ^that^.


----------



## ricardo08

I can't stand Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Bardeaux

How is "Friends With Benefits" not the exact same movie as "No Strings Attatched"? 

It's like they just rename movies and release them as something new.


----------



## L2R

so, quentin tarantino is finally going to apply his rock'n'roll spaghetti western style to a rock'n'roll spaghetti western. django unleashed will star leo decaprio as a villainous slaveowner. what say you?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I say that Will Smith is a damn fool for turning down the lead in a Quentin Tarantino pic. I mean it's a Tarantino movie, *with* Leonardo Dicaprio and a role that is probably going to scream Oscar. How stupid do you have to be to say, "Awwww hell naw!"

Maybe he wouldn't do it unless Quentin put his kids in it, too. Either way, I think he made the dumbest decision of his entire career. It's not like he's Mr Summer Blockbuster anymore. In an age where even the most bankable stars are failing to bring in big box office, he really needs to start thinking wisely.





Bardo5 said:


> How is "Friends With Benefits" not the exact same movie as "No Strings Attatched"?
> 
> It's like they just rename movies and release them as something new.



The difference is obvious. One starred the girl from Black Swan and the other.......wait a goddamn minute!


----------



## MrGrunge

His Name Is Frank said:


> I say that Will Smith is a damn fool for turning down the lead in a Quentin Tarantino pic. I mean it's a Tarantino movie, *with* Leonardo Dicaprio and a role that is probably going to scream Oscar. How stupid do you have to be to say, "Awwww hell naw!"
> 
> Maybe he wouldn't do it unless Quentin put his kids in it, too. Either way, I think he made the dumbest decision of his entire career. It's not like he's Mr Summer Blockbuster anymore. In an age where even the most bankable stars are failing to bring in big box office, he really needs to start thinking wisely.



Apparently Idris Elba was in the running for that role.  I don't really care about Smith or Foxx, but god damn how do you turn down Stringer fucking Bell?


----------



## Bardeaux

His Name Is Frank said:


> The difference is obvious. One starred the girl from Black Swan and the other.......wait a goddamn minute!



And each film stars a cast member from That 70s Show


----------



## L2R

see that's what happens when you chuck a dvd onto a crappy photocopier


----------



## Bardeaux

Like a horrible twilight zone episode


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yo, i watched a counter culture double feature the other night (easy rider and zabriskie point) both first time seeing them.

talkin bout zabriskie point. i really liked, considered how they said it was "was one of the most extraordinary disasters in modern cinematic history" yea, the obvious metaphors free love vs. modern society, etc i feel connected to the hippies man, (mom tells me my aunt was a flower child) anyways, excellent movie and what drew to it most was the desert landscape of zabriskie point ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zabriskie_Point ) also soundtrack by pink floyd.

great article about the film @ http://popcultureaddict.com/movies-2/zabriskiepoint-htm/

be sure to check out the vid of the two leads Mark and Daria on the Dick Cavett Show. fascinating, my fav part is when mel brooks tries to get Daria to speak and as the article puts it "Daria is cold, cut off, and tries to blow guest Mel Brooks up with her mind after being constantly harassed by him." 

btw, Daria Halprin = fiiiiiiiiine az fuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 once married to dennis hopper 

easy rider was awesome, the scenery on the bikes, music. anyway this scene with Jack Nicholson i thought was really good and still true to this day. great film. gotta toss in this one too hehe 

documentary about making of the film as well, praise allah for youtube

also check out this vid http://vimeo.com/19675304
"music by Neil Young, Pearl Jam, Planets, Ian Dury and Rush with clips from El Topo, Zabriskie Point, Walkabout, Enter The Void and more to create something beautiful, mysterious and evocative—a mystical desert noir."

uno mas random comment. latest film ridley scott is working on "Prometheus" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/ has me very excited for next summer.


----------



## Arnold

Johnny English Reborn looks like it could be good.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

JoeTheStoner said:


> yo, i watched a counter culture double feature the other night (easy rider and zabriskie point) both first time seeing them.
> 
> talkin bout zabriskie point. i really liked, considered how they said it was "was one of the most extraordinary disasters in modern cinematic history" yea, the obvious metaphors free love vs. modern society, etc i feel connected to the hippies man, (mom tells me my aunt was a flower child) anyways, excellent movie and what drew to it most was the desert landscape of zabriskie point ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zabriskie_Point ) also soundtrack by pink floyd.
> 
> great article about the film @ http://popcultureaddict.com/movies-2/zabriskiepoint-htm/
> 
> be sure to check out the vid of the two leads Mark and Daria on the Dick Cavett Show. fascinating, my fav part is when mel brooks tries to get Daria to speak and as the article puts it "Daria is cold, cut off, and tries to blow guest Mel Brooks up with her mind after being constantly harassed by him."
> 
> btw, Daria Halprin = fiiiiiiiiine az fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once married to dennis hopper
> 
> easy rider was awesome, the scenery on the bikes, music. anyway this scene with Jack Nicholson i thought was really good and still true to this day. great film. gotta toss in this one too hehe
> 
> documentary about making of the film as well, praise allah for youtube
> 
> also check out this vid http://vimeo.com/19675304
> "music by Neil Young, Pearl Jam, Planets, Ian Dury and Rush with clips from El Topo, Zabriskie Point, Walkabout, Enter The Void and more to create something beautiful, mysterious and evocative—a mystical desert noir."
> 
> uno mas random comment. latest film ridley scott is working on "Prometheus" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/ has me very excited for next summer.



Jack's acting in that film is amazing.  Hopper and Fonda are stellar too.  One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Arnold

Tintin - The Secret Of The Unicorn


----------



## debaser

^Why do they have to give them a British accent? For godness sake, it's a Belgian comics.

Looks great though.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Jack's acting in that film is amazing.  Hopper and Fonda are stellar too.  One of my all time favorites.



true that, i wasn't aware he was in it, so seeing a much younger jack was a pleasant surprise + he is long time Lakers fan so im down with anything he is in, also helps he was in some classics (easy rider, the shining, chinatown) seeing him in "the making of the shining" documentary was real cool how he would get into a scene. much respect to jack... and hopper and fonda as well!

doods i finally got a blu-ray player + 1080p LCD tv, previously i watched some 720p rips on an older tv wit HDMI and i thought that was good viewing but this true 1080p shit is blowing my mind. the pr0n , before id be buggin watchin some kink.com like damn this clip is 2gigs fam, give me something standard i could d/l in a few min n' i good u know but then i watch it wit HDMI on the 1080p and im like whoaaaa this is the future right here fam.


----------



## panic in paradise

couldnt find a quotes thread, so.

"some are born to sweet delight, some are born to the endless night"
- nobody(who)
-- DeadMan(from)
--- lmao(me)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxM_lm0170Q&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice, i only saw dead man once a couple years ago, definitely something i should check out again. i remember the neil young soundtrack fit in well with the film.

Ridley Scott to Direct Another ‘Blade Runner’ — It Won’t Be a Remake ? http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...ect-another-blade-runner-won-t-220747839.html
won't be till after Prometheus comes out in summer of 2012 so at least a couple years away. hope he stays on board, will be wild to see how it turns out...

can anyone hip me to Polish and Lithuanian cinema ? i've seen only two polish film "boys don't cry" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238119/ and the adaptation of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorota_Masłowska first book + 2 lithuanian flicks zero 1 and the sequel  

so yea before i hit up google, can anyone hip me to whats cool in Poland / Lithuania movie-wise ?


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Arnold said:


> Johnny English Reborn looks like it could be good.



Imagine Rowan Atkinson n Hank Hill morphed into one old, Armenian man; you have my grandfather.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

pervs rejoice, leave it to skinamax to bring us this excellent 6 part reality series exploring bizarre fetishes.

tonights episode featured


> Kyoto, Japan: A curious Japanese girl arranges to meet her girlfriend for some role-playing at RUSH HOUR, a themed love hotel which features private rooms specializing in the fetish of train groping, known as Chikan. These two “strangers” meet in a room designed like a local subway cart and make their way to the “doctor’s office” for a full body exam.



u know u wanna watch it. http://youtu.be/iHDuI--8pDo


----------



## debaser

Watch for all the CIA themed films coming out in 2012. Hollywood scenarists and their lack of imagination...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

damnit. i'm not trying to be social; i just have a random comment. 

one of the bars i was at last night had stuff stenciled on top of a lot of their tables. 

a scene from _Vivre sa vie_ featuring anna karina!





and i believe this is from _La religieuse_ (which unfortunately does not exist on region 1 dvd)


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> and i believe this is from _La religieuse_ (which unfortunately does not exist on region 1 dvd)



But fortunately exists elsewhere. Think I might go ahead and download it . . .


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^yea. i don't like ripping off movies. but when something is not for sale, my conscience allows it. how i saw _Amer_ and _Ce soir ou jamais_. still not the same as getting a well restored edition through netflix to watch on your bigass tv.

i email criterion every other day about it. i can tell they appreciate my letters and value my suggestions, so be expecting it on blu-ray any day now.


----------



## debaser

I have a nice collection of Godard films (his 70's work had to be downloaded, though). I love him and his work so much. Currently reading his official biography which was published in France 6 months ago. A really great book, I hope for you hydro that some day it will be translated in English, although it's a really big book 

His best film for me is *Numéro Deux* ("Number Two" in English).


----------



## debaser

Oh, and a cool site I discovered today: http://www.movie-censorship.com/


----------



## Max Power

if hydro and loulou had a baby it would come out of the womb in black & white, smoking a cigarette.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^got a smile from me. 

godard seems like the kind of guy who could write some decent non-fiction. he has a book specifically about working with anna, but it is not translated and i don't think anyone's gonna get to that. i've still thought about ordering it and trying to get through it with online translators and dictionaries, but i'm not sure how well that would work or how enjoyable it would be. glad to hear you're liking his autobiography, loulou.

edit:
oh, you did not say "auto." still, sounds interesting and glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## debaser

You wuz an extra in Kids? Did you get AIDS from it?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^na. i saw that they used quotations to indicate the title of a feature film, so i didn't take them serious.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ hahahaha.


----------



## L2R

why is the big lebowski listed under tv in the index?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

hmm, a past F&T mod must have put it there... 


but now it's fixed. thanks!


----------



## L2R

3 things:

1- cool! 
2- thanks!
and
3- wasn't me!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^well i hope whoever it was steps forward and takes responsibility. 


criterion is releasing altman's _3 Women_ on blu-ray tomorrow. the trailer they are using to push it is shockingly lame. but it is such a good looking film. i bet their release is shockingly beautiful.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I like that Ancient Aliens show. It really makes me think about the various ways things have differed throughout human history and how much of our history is relatively unknown and is basically just us guessing and relying on writings that have survived. Writings that may or may not be true (I'm looking at you Marco Polo). Anyways, Ancient Aliens is sweet because that Ancient Astronaut theory really makes a lot of biblical stories and stories from ancient times seem to make sense. At least in a way that I find more believable than many other beliefs. 

Some of their claims are a little iffy and are kind of a stretch, but they do make a lot of good points and have talked about a lot of megalithic structures that I had never heard about. Some of the ones in South America were really amazing.


----------



## Arnold

The hunter from the same people that brought 'animal kingdom'.


----------



## L2R

uncut version of kubrick's the shining to be screened in nyc
http://www.bleedingcool.com/2011/09...version-of-the-shining-to-screen-in-new-york/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it still the 22nd anywhere in the world? if so, it's still anna karina's birthday!


----------



## debaser

Just bought *Destricted* for 10 bucks:


----------



## L2R

every film needs "strong real sex and strobing effect"

hey why can't i find this on imdb?


----------



## debaser

^ Don't know, but IMDb doesn't have ALL the films made on earth  It's up to someone to create an entry for the film.


----------



## Carl Landrover

The next movie I may watch will most likely be either Gone Baby Gone or Uncle Toms Cabin (the 1927 silent film version).


----------



## debaser

loulou reed said:


> ^ Don't know, but IMDb doesn't have ALL the films made on earth  It's up to someone to create an entry for the film.



Oh wait, you have to login to IMDb to see the porn stuff, so that must be the case for Destricted .


----------



## L2R

loulou reed said:


> ^ Don't know, but IMDb doesn't have ALL the films made on earth  It's up to someone to create an entry for the film.



well it's got my short film and it's never properly been screened. it automatically qualified after i just entered it into a bunch of fests (all rejected haha)


----------



## Fixed5217

I just bought pandorum on dvd--it's a really underrated and well done sci-fi in my opinion. Hello social!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Jionni (Snook's boyfriend) has been coming off as a total asshole so far. What a jerkoff.


You guys all love Jersey Shore? 

That was a rhetorical question. I already know you all do


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I feel like I need to shower every time I see the show.  Like, a really hot shower.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Contagion was awesome.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
I'd like to see that. I have not been to the movie theaters once in 2011. The last movie I saw in the movie theater was Inception.


Holly Hunter was really good looking in Copycat.


----------



## L2R

jpgrdnr said:


> Contagion was awesome.



is that the new soderberg thing? the trailer looks great. hey make a thread on it!


----------



## ocean

Has anyone else seen the movie Hanna???


----------



## L2R

^yeah, i liked it. check the thread on it. 

i found it surprisingly psychedelic (not obnoxious visuals, more of a subtle hyper-reality)


----------



## Bill

Shit man, Brad Renfro is dead?
I just looked up his wiki out of the blue and found out, how did I not hear about this

I remember the first movie I ever seen him in was The Client. 
I haven't seen it in a long long time, but iirc it was a good movie and he was a decent actor


----------



## Fixed5217

^^Hanna sounds alot like Leon: The Professional, chapter II. I'll definitely check it out when it hits dvd though


----------



## MrGrunge

Today I learned that William Shatner is 80.

Blew my mind.


----------



## Bardeaux

^Yeah I just recently found that out too. I'm pretty sure Joan Rivers is close to 80 as well. 

We're starting to see what effect plastic surgery has on people as they get old.


----------



## MrGrunge

Yeah, but Joan Rivers looks like a flesh-covered balloon stretched over a skeleton, The Shat looks like he's barely scratching 60.


----------



## Bardeaux

The Shat didn't go overboard with the procedures either. 

Rivers is going to look the same for the next several centuries.


----------



## L2R

holy shit that camera split sequence in the green hornet was magical


----------



## copelandia.

*Looking for a particular movie...*

I'm looking for a movie where the lead actress plays a writer who has a horrible case of writer's block. She has nearly finalized her novel but cannot find a way to kill off the character. The whole movie revolves around her envisaging different ways that she can kill the character off.

Thanks in advance bluelighters!


----------



## MrGrunge

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^^this is prime social thread material.


----------



## copelandia.

Yes, that's it! I wanted to recommend to a friend and now I can, thanks =)


----------



## YourLiege

*The one area where I can actually give somewhat good advice....*

Hey All! 

Since all of you have been a great deal of help to me whether you know it or not...I'd like to offer any knowledge or advice in this area of Film because it's what I do for a living. I edit film, direct, act, etc. Went to film school and have worked in it for 5 years now. Acted and Modeled for 8. I'm pretty knowledgeable and could defiinitely help someone here. Not so much in other areas though. So, if you have any questions about Film whether its camera use, editing, acting, lighting,etc, shoot me a pm. Even if you just wanna shoot the S--- about films out now. I'm all about it.

Thanks to all of you that have helped me with your plethora of knowledge on this site.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^hey!

welcome to F&T. sounds like you will be a great contributor.


----------



## Bardeaux

Welcome, YL! A professional perspective would be great


----------



## Max Power

I am Tarkovsky's maids neighbors third cousin twice removed. Ask me anything!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^did you do the online heritage check thing? with the leaves?


----------



## Max Power

Nope. I just have a hunch.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm about to watch Audition.

I'm scared


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> I'm about to watch Audition.
> 
> I'm scared



The main characters dog barks weird. Do Japanese dogs bark differently than American dogs? Is the dog barking with a Japanese accent?


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> I'm about to watch Audition.
> 
> I'm scared



Love this movie.  Awkward, sexually repressed Japanese business man falls for crazy, psycho lady.  Maybe I like it so much because it describes every relationship I've ever been in, minus the needle torture.


----------



## Max Power

I'm watching the sequel to _Wall Street_ and the only thing more distracting that Shia Labeouf (sp?) bad acting is the shameless product placement every two minutes. So distracting and lame.


----------



## L2R

^shit movie



Max Power said:


> Nope. I just have a hunch.



hunches a common trait in that family? oh well, at least you get to admire your shoes all day. :D


----------



## Carl Landrover

MrGrunge said:


> Love this movie.  Awkward, sexually repressed Japanese business man falls for crazy, psycho lady.  Maybe I like it so much because it describes every relationship I've ever been in, minus the needle torture.



I don't think I understood the ending


SPOILERS:

*NSFW*: 



So what really happened? Did he really dream all that after he fell asleep while they had gone away together? Or did he really get tortured? The way his son acted is adding to the confusion. They seemed to have a good relationship and it's a few minutes from the first time his son sees his father to the time his son is through battling the girl and can call for help. Even before he calls for help he stands there and looks at his father on the floor and asks, "Are you alright?" Maybe it's something with the cultural differences and their emotionally suppressed attitude, but he was rather calm for seeing his father footless and full of needles. 

Also, when his son comes home he's saying how the girl he likes suddenly got sick and they had to call an ambulance. Was that implying that the girl from the audtion poisoned the sons girlfriend as well?


----------



## Carl Landrover

_America: The Story of Us_ always tickles me in a place I didn't know I had


----------



## L2R

you didn't know you had a bum?!


----------



## Carl Landrover

No, it's somewhere on the inside I think.


LOL, the little girl getting caught in the dust storm always makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## fridgebuzz

*looking for a specific horror from the 70s or 80s*

i'm looking for a horror film produced either in the late 70's or 80's. i believe the story takes place on halloween during a night where dead things come back to life. i remember one scene specifically where a dead, old woman is laying on an operating table but she is just a head and a spine, and all of a sudden she starts going nuts haha. another scene a bunch of crazy people are dancing in a graveyard, and another where people bury some dead guy only to have him later push up the dirt and crawl out of his grave. the movie was obviously done with a lot of clay animation and stop-motion-animation, which i find highly creative. any suggestions?


----------



## freddy47

You got any more info or is that about it? Might be kind of tough to find.


----------



## Mysterie

fiend without a face (1958 ) was the closest i could find with the details but its like 15 years out from the timeline you said


----------



## fridgebuzz

Thanks for the replies.

It was definitely 70s/80s and I'm guessing 1978 or 1983 from my deficient photographic memory. It was before computer graphics so everything was done with puppets, props, stop-motion animation and was very detailed. I saw it on TV years ago, probably on AMC. I believe the movie dealt largely with corpses coming back to life in whatever state they were in when they died, even if it was just an arm/head/organ/etc. The graveyard party I referred to could have been dead people who recently crawling out of their graves. I remember vividly one girl gets up on a large tombstone and rips her shirt off in some sort of a delirious state during that graveyard scene. I think some living people get chased into a morgue for refuge from the living dead, and then find that all the bodies in the morgue start coming to life as well.

Don't know how accurate this is, but I think the moon played some sort of a role in all this. I think there were many scenes spliced in showing different stages of an eclipse that was causing it all.


----------



## freddy47

Ok now that we have more information we can try and narrow it down. Were these living dead zombies? Or just un-dead akin to like vampires or the like. Or were they just reanimated corpses in that sense more like Frankenstein.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

the social thread is a great place for film IDs.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> the social thread is a great place for film IDs.



It sure is, hydro. It sure is.


----------



## fridgebuzz

They just came at you through any means available to them. Them could be anything. It's like anything went. I think there was a scene where a "living dead" is trying to get the protagonists but they slam a door on its hand, so the hand falls off and continues the pursuit dragging itself toward the protagonists with its fingers. You could cut all the "zombies" up and all their bits and pieces would still continue to attack anyway they could.


----------



## MrGrunge

The thread title made me think of this.

"Don't pull your penis out unless you really need to."


----------



## debaser

Mosaics of Movie Poster Clichés


----------



## Carl Landrover

Question:

When anyone else reads the thread title, do you read it like this?


----------



## MrGrunge

loulou reed said:


> Mosaics of Movie Poster Clichés



Pretty funny.  That page links to a bunch more here.


----------



## Bardeaux

Haha these are amusing. 

I like this one


----------



## debaser

I like this one most.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Y'all seem like you watch a lot of movies.

How many movies you think y'all watch a year? At the end of 2007 I made a goal to watch 50 new movies in 2008. I saw thirty something that year and have never completed the goal since. In fact I watched fewer in 2009 and even fewer in 2010. However, I'm at 48 new movies so far this year, so I should finally actually complete that goal.


----------



## L2R

remember when every other movie had character posters like the jackie brown one?






can't think of any right now, but there were heaps in the 90's.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Do you mean specifically with the lead character aiming out (From Dusk Til Dawn) or the other characters doing the flying V or something similar like:


----------



## Bardeaux

I don't really keep track of how many movies I watch. I get them from so many different sources, I watch one every day. I'm sure I see a film I haven't seen _atleast_ once a week, which would mean I watch atleast 52 new movies per year


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bardo5 said:


> I don't really keep track of how many movies I watch. I get them from so many different sources, I watch one every day. I'm sure I see a film I haven't seen _atleast_ once a week, which would mean I watch atleast 52 new movies per year



Ever since 2008 I've kept track. It makes it a lot easier to remember the films I've seen, which in turn helps me remember them better. Sometimes I also include the date I saw the movie, which helps me think back and remember what was going on in my life when I saw the film. It's more about trying to remember the films as best as possible. I feel it's a waste otherwise if I can't remember the movie at all. Though entertainment is the main appeal, I also generally watch movies hoping to take something from the film; a new idea, a new perspective, a new twist, a new historical fact or story, etc. Anything that may help broaden my way of thinking. By just writing down the titles and occasionally going over the lists again I feel like I can better retain the movie.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^man, keeping a list is such a good idea. i do kind of, through netflix. but one i kept and maintained personally would be much more rewarding and organized.

edit:
oh shit, i guess i do. in the last film you watched thread. a few don't make it on there, but i'm pretty good about it.


----------



## Arnold

Facebook is handy for that , I just 'like' all the good films I've seen so that if I want to rewatch one I can't remember the title of I can easily find it, well with a bit of digging...this is my liked list

*NSFW*: 




Max Manus

Made in Britain

Berlin Calling

Ex Drummer

Kokoda
The Crying GameKiller EliteRed Tails MovieBourneProof of LifeEnemy of the StateDer Baader Meinhof KomplexFlame & CitronDas Leben Der AnderenDanny, the Champion of the WorldThe RED RIDING TrilogyThe Shooting PartyJohnny Mad DogSon of RambowRien a déclarer De Dany BoonA ProphetThe EdukatorsSherlock Holmes - UKSin NombreTrainspotting16 Years of AlcoholThe GooniesBeneath Hill 60Catch Me If You CanCrying with LaughterC'est arriver près de chez vousStone of DestinySeven Years in TibetDas BootCrashThe History BoysAmerican BeautyShooterThe Italian JobBullheadTeam America: World PoliceIrvine Welsh's EcstasyThe Hunting PartyDelicatessenCemetery JunctionCollateralSave The Last DanceBlitzBlood DiamondThe Thin Red LineUnthinkableLondon to BrightonThird StarSmokin' AcesBabelSpy GameThe PunisherSubmarineInto the WildLooking for EricSherlock HolmesAn EducationE.T. the Extra-TerrestrialThe RundownMan on FireRobocopThe Last CircusMr. NiceTwin TownNorth FaceBiutiful OficialJCVDA Beautiful MindIndigenesAlpha DogRukajärven tieFlags of Our FathersAnimal KingdomGallipoliFrom Dusk Till DawnHeatRun Lola RunA Very Long EngagementBlade RunnerHotel RwandaThe GamekeeperShiftyRoute IrishFour BrothersKids (Larry Clark's Movie)3 IdiotsSpeedThe Sixth SenseNever Let Me GoThe Wind That Shakes the BarleyLes Fragments D'antoninHuman TrafficPolice AcademyAmelieDe IndringerRequiem for a DreamTraining DayTaking LivesBeyond BordersPerfume: The Story of a MurdererOf Gods and MenThe Rum DiaryToto le HérosThe Bank JobDeath at a FuneralCity of GodThe NavigatorsRED MOVIEDeja VuBeautiful LiesThe Power of Community: How Cuba SurviveWar Horse MovieE.T. The Extra-TerrestrialThe Flying ScotsmanEnemy at the GatesSweet SixteenBad SantaForrest GumprundskopWar of the RosesState of PlayPublic EnemiesThe Manchurian CandidateTremorsI Am LegendLa HaineDe Witte van SichemDie HardA Little Bit of Heaven UKThe Dogs of WarHesherThe TunnelTroyTinker Tailor Soldier SpyChildren of MenDuplicityA Christmas StoryThe Piano TeacherThe Acid HouseCome and SeeHannaThe Lincoln LawyerThe SentinelKatyńTakenL'Ennemi IntimeSuper - The MovieSaving Private RyanThe CounterfeitersThe Sum of All FearsSchool for ScoundrelsLondon BoulevardExpendablesJoyeux NoelGallipoliRoadhouseDe Helaasheid Der DingenThis is EnglandNikitaадмиралThe AviatorWeekenderMy Name Is JoeA Never Ending StoryThe GuardMr. & Mrs. SmithRoute IrishCross of IronLetters from Iwo JimaThe Book of EliJackboots on WhitehallWallace and GromitSuperbadPaul : The Movie : 2011WarSheitanFalling DownHorrible BossesAmerican PsychoStep BrothersAdventurelandGotchaLéonAmerican history xWeekend WarStand By MeAmerican GangsterRole ModelsCenturionRendition71: Into the FireGood NeighboursO Brother, Where Art Thou?The Karate KidBoogie NightsLes Gendarmes De St TropezEastern PromisesGran TorinoDahmerThe FighterL'affaire FarewellTHE RUNAWAYSuper TroopersExit WoundsKing ArthurA Nightmare on Elm StreetThe InsiderChicken RunCop OutSolitary ManThe IncrediblesBill and Teds Excellent AdventuresHarold and Kumar Escape From Guantanamo ZodiacCon AirThe Last King of ScotlandThe Great RaidAdam (film)Se7enAlexanderApocalyptoSex Lives of the Potato MenThe HuntedTeen WolfBehind Enemy LinesAssemblyMesrine: L'Ennemi Public N°1The Red BaronBack to the Future TrilogyThe HangoverThe CrewArmoredWhen Harry Met Sally...The AmericanRoninBronsonHarold & KumarWindtalkersNo Country For Old MenDownfallThe Lost BattalionIrréversibleChopperSe7enTake Me Home TonightThe Dirty DozenStarsky & HutchThe HunterGangs of New YorkThere Will Be BloodSupermanTigerlandWhen Trumpets FadeHarsh TimesAustralia: The MovieSimon de filmAtonementThe BeastRunning ScaredThe Boat That RockedSoul KitchenFemale AgentsThe Football FactoryScumEvilenkoHard CandyPasschendaeleThe ContractSyrianaRoad to PerditionHeaven's BurningThe MachinistBatman BeginsSaints and SoldiersTango & CashMoonThe Men who Stare at GoatsTime BanditsIn the Valley of ElahThe Kingdomshooters 2001Blood DiamondLa Vie sexuelle des Belges 1950-1978SwordfishAttack The Block - U.S. & CanadaOperation ValkyrieThe Waiting CityNedsStalingradRock'n RollaShootersWantedBrothersTae Guk GiKingdom of HeavenWeird SciencePorky'sMedicine ManDaensGladiatorRed DawnGhostKidsWaking Ned DevineComing to AmericaTrailer Park Boys: The MovieHarry BrownHackers 2Burke and HareGone in 60 SecondsThe Running ManPhone BoothBadlandsThe Brothers GrimmRien à déclarer ?REDGoodfellasL'EnfantA Bridge Too FarMemphis BelleDie BrückeIn the Name of the FatherPulp FictionFerris Bueller's Day OffOorlogswinterFlatlinersThe RoadRoad TripPatriot GamesThe Boys Are BackThe GodfatherClear and Present DangerSome Mothers SonSeven PoundsWalking TallGreen ZoneTropa De EliteBusterFlodderAwakeningsPoint BreakSophie Scholl – The Final DaysDefianceHackersWarGamesK-9SneakersHuman TrafficRaiders of the Lost ArkAlexander: RevisitedThe HunterRundskopThe RockSaltUs MarshallsFish TankRun Fatboy RunIt's Kind of a Funny StoryTrack DownThree KingsPride and GloryIndiana JonesLepa Sela Lepo GoreNatural Born KillersDeliveranceGreen StreetRevenge of the NerdsOnce Upon a Time in AmericaRocknRollaRamboWayne's WorldBorn on the Fourth of JulyA Scanner Darkly9th CompanyMan About DogReservoir DogsWithnail and IBrest FortressThe Lawnmower ManMeet Joe BlackInto the WildThe Devil's AdvocateHerr LehmannBrooklyn's FinestEuropa EuropaRoad HouseBattle of BritainK-19: The WidowmakerThe Secret of My SuccessThe UntouchablesU-571Lucky Number SlevinThe Constant GardenerDude, Where's My Car?The edge (1997)The IllusionistBig FishFour LionsBachelor PartyThe Deer HunterMonty Python's Life of BrianJawsLast Action HeroRise of the FootsoldierThe NegotiatorThe Informant!CrittersThe Hunt for Red OctoberBlowThe RecruitHamburger HillThe Good ShepherdThe Shipping NewsThe ScoreRare BirdsKesSpider-ManWedding CrashersJarheadSaviorBad BoysNothing to LoseThe DepartedAli G IndahouseTears of the SunBeverly Hills CopJohn QMeet the ParentsAs Good as It GetsMad MaxThe Devils OwnLethal WeaponThe Taking of Pelham 123Miles from HomeManta, MantaBlack Hawk DownFear and Loathing in Las VegasWater for ElephantsBonded by BloodRighteous KillCloserEntrapmentCrocodile DundeeHard RainAmadeusGhostbustersThe Last of the MohicansMr. & Mrs. SmithThe PrestigeDodgeballShort CircuitThe War ZoneAu Revoir, les EnfantsTerminatorThe InfidelShaun of the DeadTalvisotaMeet the Fockers8mmThe Devil's OwnThe Hurt LockerThe Never Ending StoryInside ManIron ManThe English PatientBlack BookRomper StomperThe HitcherLock, Stock and Two Smoking BarrelsOutbreakDirty DancingCoyote UglyThe Last Boy ScoutThe SiegeBoratSnatchRain ManBanditsCrankThe JackalWelcome to SarajevoThe Disappearance of Alice CreedAmerican PieThe Lucky OnesThe TransporterUnbreakableNotting Hillmr beanOld SchoolFast & FuriousMen of HonorThelma & LouiseThe Mechanic MovieOceans 11 12 13Kevin & Perry Go LargeThe PostmanThe FlyDie WelleHoneyLook Who's TalkingDrillbit TaylorThe MexicanCellularDances with WolvesGoodbye LeninHot FuzzCocoonThe BeachFast Times at Ridgemont HighClockwiseThe Eagle Has LandedThe Killing FieldsThe BodyguardCasualties of WarThe Last EmperorThe 51st StateHarley Davidson and the Marlboro ManMan Bites DogThe Name of the RoseAny Which Way You CanOut of AfricaHarry and the Hendersons16 BlocksLes Visiteurs12 MonkeysA Fish Called WandaA River Runs Through ItScarface™Fight ClubSleepersIn BrugesBuffalo SoldiersSalvadorGooniesEnigmaThe FugitiveGremlinsFull Metal JacketPretty WomanPlatoonApocalypse NowThe Blue MaxBrotherhood of the RoseSe7en



Don't know if there's a limit to how many you can add on there but the page hasn't crashed as yet lol.


----------



## L2R

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> Do you mean specifically with the lead character aiming out (From Dusk Til Dawn) or the other characters doing the flying V or something similar like:



yeah the flying v thing, which goes both ways. i remember wondering if they were all by the same graphic artist.


----------



## panic in paradise

i am about to watch Breath_less_ and The Fog Of War, neither of which ive seen.
but felt like mentioning ~ La Coquille et le Clergyman (1926, Germaine Dulac)  this is my favorite movie. its 31:45 and silent. just thinking about it, and posting it has me want to watch that, and not the others..! 
*;-)*

imo - it can not be beaten, the actors are like the smoke they show, and the light dancing on water, so intent-full, expressive, convective, but subtle like a feather falling...and image distorted, showing a new scene entirely, but not invasive, added wonderment.


people only wish they could act these days, thats one impression i was left with after finishing the first time.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Carl Landrover said:


> How many movies you think y'all watch a year?


i tallied up  from the "last film you watched" threads, and i've seen about 120 new (to me) movies in the last year.


----------



## Carl Landrover

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^man, keeping a list is such a good idea. i do kind of, through netflix. but one i kept and maintained personally would be much more rewarding and organized.
> 
> edit:
> oh shit, i guess i do. in the last film you watched thread. a few don't make it on there, but i'm pretty good about it.



I've actually liked keeping a list a lot more than I thought I would. It helps me remember the movies a lot better and I'll also be able to remember which movies I had wanted to see again because I missed something or didn't understand them. 

For instance, I saw The Prestige and No Country for Old Men not too long ago, but I had first seen them a few years ago, just not sober, so I don't include them in my official list. 


I additionally keep track of books I've read, TV show seasons I've watched, drugs I've done, and anytime I have a new experience (food/somewhere new/etc) I write it down. It's one of the ways I determine if it's been a good year or a bad year.  




hydroazuanacaine said:


> i tallied up  from the "last film you watched" threads, and i've seen about 120 new (to me) movies in the last year.



Damn homie! And that's why you are the Film and Television Moderator! 


I'm still at 48, but I'm just happy that I should hit 50. It'll be a new personal record and I can try to improve on it in 2012. Netflix definitely makes it a lot easier. Probably going to watch #49 tonight; America History X.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*hope you guys have room for a SERIOUS new regular in this forum*

hey guys...I am skillz. I haven't really posted in this forum a whole lot but I lurk like a mutha-I do post in "Last Movie You Watched" and just made my contribution to "Walking Dead" thread-which is weird bc as I state in that post I really only watch HBO series.

In fact that is kind of why I am posting here...due to certian medical conditions,I have spent most of the last 18months living in my parents house w/ them,primarily confined,not by choice, to my bed in my childhood bedroom. Complications in my health after a near fatal car accident in Jan '06 led to me being out of the work force and w/o insurance,so basically the majority of my time is spent on BL while watching HBO-exclusively,or movies I rent On Demand(New Releases only)and anything I find online. 
I do read and have art projects and other online sites of interest,but Movies and TV Series(again,mostly ALL HBO-in fact w/ HBOGO-I have watched almost EVERY series from HBO in the last 4 or 5 months-either for the 1st time: _Sopranos_ and _The Wire_,since as a rule I only watch a series if I can start at the beginning and I didn't have HBO when both of those began, and old favorites like _Six Feet Under_,_Carnival_ and _Big Love_ and everything EXCEPT _Sex and the City_-sorry,just can't fucking do it. i WON'T do it!) is pretty much how I spend my time while waiting for my final legal step in acquiring SSD & Medicaid so I can get healthy and heal my fucked up leg so that I can go back to school and get a life outside of this room. At 35 it isn't an ideal life,but I lived hard core-foot loose and fancy free,always working or on the go,partying- up until my accident. But I have adjusted,accepted my situation and I am quite content w/ who I am and where my life is going...it's just taking a while to get there. Until then I will be a Film&TV-aholic.

 I figured I would stop in here and say "hey" before I just appear in almost every thread here  -as I need an environment outside of NMI and moderating and I really dig this forum. Plus, you guys are coming up right before xmas-new year's for the NMI FF(Featured Forum),so this is a great time for me to decide that I want to really invest some time contributing to this forum so when you guys are up for FF I can REALLY push it in my welcome posts and in a way that will attract the kind of members who keep this forum strong and not have you guys end up w/ a bunch of fucked up posts for GL's to try and hit 50 posts so they can get into the Lounge... j/k-but not really. :D
 But like I said...just wanted to introduce myself- in a very lengthy manner,obviously-(sorry,it happens,a good bit actually,but I will work on more efficiency here to avoid an instant _tl;dr_ impression) before I start blowing up this forum out of no where.
Oh I love the fact you guys are talking about keeping a list of movies you have seen-I'll have to do that bc,like you,hydroazuanacaine,I have probably seen about 100-120 NEW movies(new to me-again,as you said)this year alone...maybe more.
ok-i am gonna stop now,bc this is getting uncomfy for everyone 

Much peace and love..............................skillz


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

*NSFW*: 





skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey guys...I am skillz. I haven't really posted in this forum a whole lot but I lurk like a mutha-I do post in "Last Movie You Watched" and just made my contribution to "Walking Dead" thread-which is weird bc as I state in that post I really only watch HBO series.
> 
> In fact that is kind of why I am posting here...due to certian medical conditions,I have spent most of the last 18months living in my parents house w/ them,primarily confined,not by choice, to my bed in my childhood bedroom. Complications in my health after a near fatal car accident in Jan '06 led to me being out of the work force and w/o insurance,so basically the majority of my time is spent on BL while watching HBO-exclusively,or movies I rent On Demand(New Releases only)and anything I find online.
> I do read and have art projects and other online sites of interest,but Movies and TV Series(again,mostly ALL HBO-in fact w/ HBOGO-I have watched almost EVERY series from HBO in the last 4 or 5 months-either for the 1st time: _Sopranos_ and _The Wire_,since as a rule I only watch a series if I can start at the beginning and I didn't have HBO when both of those began, and old favorites like _Six Feet Under_,_Carnival_ and _Big Love_ and everything EXCEPT _Sex and the City_-sorry,just can't fucking do it. i WON'T do it!) is pretty much how I spend my time while waiting for my final legal step in acquiring SSD & Medicaid so I can get healthy and heal my fucked up leg so that I can go back to school and get a life outside of this room. At 35 it isn't an ideal life,but I lived hard core-foot loose and fancy free,always working or on the go,partying- up until my accident. But I have adjusted,accepted my situation and I am quite content w/ who I am and where my life is going...it's just taking a while to get there. Until then I will be a Film&TV-aholic.
> 
> I figured I would stop in here and say "hey" before I just appear in almost every thread here  -as I need an environment outside of NMI and moderating and I really dig this forum. Plus, you guys are coming up right before xmas-new year's for the NMI FF(Featured Forum),so this is a great time for me to decide that I want to really invest some time contributing to this forum so when you guys are up for FF I can REALLY push it in my welcome posts and in a way that will attract the kind of members who keep this forum strong and not have you guys end up w/ a bunch of fucked up posts for GL's to try and hit 50 posts so they can get into the Lounge... j/k-but not really. :D
> But like I said...just wanted to introduce myself- in a very lengthy manner,obviously-(sorry,it happens,a good bit actually,but I will work on more efficiency here to avoid an instant _tl;dr_ impression) before I start blowing up this forum out of no where.
> Oh I love the fact you guys are talking about keeping a list of movies you have seen-I'll have to do that bc,like you,hydroazuanacaine,I have probably seen about 100-120 NEW movies(new to me-again,as you said)this year alone...maybe more.
> ok-i am gonna stop now,bc this is getting uncomfy for everyone
> 
> Much peace and love..............................skillz





^whatup!, skillz. i see your super up-beat posts in NMI and TPH, and i'm glad we will now be getting some of the same in F&T. sorry to hear about your accident, but it sounds like your loss of mobility is our gain of a great new regular!





Carl Landrover said:


> It's one of the ways I determine if it's been a good year or a bad year.


^ha. i like it. 


> Netflix definitely makes it a lot easier. Probably going to watch #49 tonight; America History X.


yeah, netflix is pretty nice. and i think you will find yourself in for a rough treat with _American History X_.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I feel like I've seen too many rape scenes this year


----------



## fivelinefury

"Welcome to The Late Show, I'm David Letterman ...... The Late Show, the alternative to Propofol". lol


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> I feel like I've seen too many rape scenes this year



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power said:


> I respectfully disagree.



Yeah, you're probably right. I looked at my list and I haven't seen that many. Most of them have come within the last 3 months. There weren't too many days between _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ and _American History X _ so it feels like I've been uncomfortably clenching up a lot lately, what with those anal rape scenes and all. 



Oh yay! Little Miss Sunshine is randomly on at 2am. I love this movie   . Too bad they have to edit parts out, some of the granpa's lines in particular.


Edit: LOL! That ending always gets me


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

_If You Rented Online DVDs from Netflix
A Class Action and a Settlement with Wal-Mart May Affect Your Rights _

*NSFW*: 



Records show that you paid a subscription fee to rent DVDs online from Netflix anytime from *EDIT*. We are emailing to tell you about a Settlement and lawsuit that may affect your legal rights. You may be eligible to receive a cash payment or gift card from the Settlement. Please read this email carefully. Go to www.OnlineDVDclass.com for more information.

There is a lawsuit against Wal-Mart Stores Inc. and Walmart.com USA LLC (together called “Wal-Mart”) and Netflix, Inc. (“Netflix”) involving the price of online DVD rentals. The Class Action seeks money for current and former Netflix subscribers. A Settlement has been reached with Wal-Mart. Netflix and Wal-Mart believe that the lawsuit has no basis. Netflix has not settled the lawsuit and the litigation continues against it.

What is the lawsuit about?

The lawsuit claims that Wal-Mart and Netflix reached an unlawful agreement under which Wal-Mart would withdraw from the online DVD rental market and Netflix would not sell new DVDs. Wal-Mart and Netflix deny that they entered into such an agreement or that they have done anything wrong, that the Plaintiffs have been harmed in any way, or that the price of online DVD rentals was raised or inflated by any agreement between Wal-Mart and Netflix. The Court has not decided who is right.

The Litigation Class Against Netflix

Who’s included in the Netflix Litigation Class? Any person or entity in the United States that paid a subscription fee to Netflix anytime from May 19, 2005 to September 30, 2010.

What are my rights in the Netflix Litigation Class?

Remain in the Litigation: If you wish to remain in the Litigation, you do not need to take any action at this time.

Get out of the Litigation: If you wish to keep your individual right to sue Netflix about these claims you must exclude yourself. To ask to be excluded, send a letter to the address below, postmarked by February 14, 2012, that says you want to be excluded from In re: Online DVD Rental Antitrust Litigation, MDL No. 2029. Include your name, address, and telephone number.

The Wal-Mart Settlement Class

Who’s included in the Wal-Mart Settlement Class? Any person or entity living in the United States or Puerto Rico that paid a subscription fee to rent DVDs online from Netflix anytime from May 19, 2005 to and including September 2, 2011.

What does the Settlement provide? Wal-Mart will pay $27,250,000, in cash and gift cards, to settle the lawsuit. If you qualify, you can get a cash payment or a gift card that can be used at www.walmart.com. The actual amount paid in cash and in gift cards depends on the total number of valid claims filed.

Class Counsel will ask the Court to award the following: (1) attorneys’ fees up to 25% of the Settlement Fund, plus costs that Class Counsel estimate at up to $1.7 million, (2) administration and notice costs, and (3) $5,000 for each of the Class Representatives (up to $80,000 total which could include the class representatives from cases filed in California state courts). After these fees and costs are deducted from the Settlement Fund, the remaining amount will be equally divided amongst the Wal-Mart Settlement Class Members who file valid claims.

How to get Settlement benefits? You must submit a Claim Form to get benefits. You can submit a Claim Form online (for gift cards only) or by mail. The deadline to submit a Claim Form is February 14, 2012. Click here to get a Claim Form or call 1-877-389-4469.

What are my rights in the Wal-Mart Settlement Class?

Remain in the Settlement: If you wish to remain in the Wal-Mart Settlement Class and get benefits, you need to file a claim.

Get out of the Settlement: If you wish to keep your right to individually sue Wal-Mart about the claims in this case you must exclude yourself by February 14, 2012 from both the Wal-Mart Settlement Class and the Netflix Litigation Class. See the instruction on how to “Get out of the Litigation” above.

Remain in the Wal-Mart Settlement Class and Object: If you stay in the Wal-Mart Settlement Class you can object to it by February 14, 2012.

The detailed notice, available at www.OnlineDVDclass.com or by calling 1-877-389-4469, explains how to exclude yourself or object.

The Court will hold a hearing on March 14, 2012 to consider whether to approve the Settlement, and a request for attorneys’ fees, costs, and expenses. If you wish, you or your own attorney may ask to appear and speak at the hearing at your own cost.

For More Information: 1-877-389-4469 www.OnlineDVDclass.com
Netflix Lawsuit, PO Box 2602, Faribault, MN 55021-9602




even though i love netflix, they're bigbusiness and i fucking hate 'em too.


----------



## Bardeaux

I canceled my netflix in favor of torrent downloads. 

Viva la Resistance


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^ +1...i've paid my dues-and ticket/rental prices!!! A pirate I be,argh!!!


----------



## Carl Landrover

hydroazuanacaine said:


> even though i love netflix, they're bigbusiness and i fucking hate 'em too.



I can't see any nation-wide video service not being big business. If it's not Netflix it'd be someone else.


-----------

I'm likin' this 30 Rock so far. I'm only in the beginning of the second season, but thus far the show has been most enjoyable.


----------



## MrGrunge

30 Rock is excellent.  Normally I'm not an NBC fan (hate The Office), but they really nailed it with that one.  People have been telling me to get into Community, but everything I've seen from it makes me think it's just Scrubs at a community college.  Donald Glover, even though I love his Derek Comedy stuff, just seems like a black JD in that show.

I'll still give it a shot.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

_Community_ is generic mush. _30 Rock_ is quality.


----------



## Bardeaux

Fun fact: Donald Glover's high school nickname was Dong Lover. 

Also, 30 Rock is great. I'm not a huge fan of Community either. Maybe with the exception of Alison Brie.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

East coast USA- "T minus 10 minutes until _Boardwalk Empire..._!!!

9-10pm sun night HBO is my church.


----------



## debaser

Reposting the goods:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^that a film-fest submission? he just assume he was gonna win the 100 pounds? maybe all accepted submissions were paid.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^no-it's a telegram from Godard reneging on his agreement to do a series of lectures @ the NFT in London for 100 pounds.
I had to look it up this morning when I saw it. HERE is a link to the info I found on it.

Nice post loulou...and it turned me onto a new fun website!!!
sanks


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

ah, very cool. thank you both.

edit:
that must have been disappointing for a lot of people. godard had a bit of prick in him. 

though probably not in 1968, now the chance to see _Vivre sa vie_ in a theater with an audience would be pretty exciting.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> Ever since 2008 I've kept track. It makes it a lot easier to remember the films I've seen, which in turn helps me remember them better. Sometimes I also include the date I saw the movie, which helps me think back and remember what was going on in my life when I saw the film. It's more about trying to remember the films as best as possible. I feel it's a waste otherwise if I can't remember the movie at all. Though entertainment is the main appeal, I also generally watch movies hoping to take something from the film; a new idea, a new perspective, a new twist, a new historical fact or story, etc. Anything that may help broaden my way of thinking. By just writing down the titles and occasionally going over the lists again I feel like I can better retain the movie.



I looked at the list from this year and the previous years and decided to sort the 125 movies by the year in which they were made. Not surprisingly the movies I had seen the most of were from 2007, 2008, 2009. However, I've barely watched any movies made from 2000-2004. I'm not sure why, unless it was because I saw a lot of the movies I would have wanted to see back during those years, but I find it odd. Of that five year period I saw six movies, none at all from the year 2003. It's odd when the five year period prior to that, 1995-1999, I saw 23 movies almost four times as many. 

I've only seen 4 that were made prior to 1980: Apocalypse Now, A Clockwork Orange, The Graduate, and Reefer Madness


----------



## L2R

^those are interesting habits..... i'm thinking how i could incorporate that in my film database spreadsheet i already have going. 


anyways, riddle me this batmen and batwomen. 

here in china there's curious internet censorship. facebook, googleplus, avaas and youtube are not accessible, yet gmail, niketalk and bluelight, no worries. last night i found.... imdb blocked. i mean, imd-friggin-b! wtf!


----------



## Bardeaux

Can't you just use a proxy?

Or is the great firewall of China a bad mamma jamma?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Is the majority of the country like that or are different areas under different levels of censorship? What part of China are you in?


----------



## debaser




----------



## L2R

^lulz

i'm pretty sure it's the same everywhere. i've used the net here (several hours west of shanghai), in shanghai and in beijing, and found no difference. 

i'm not versed in the art of proxy, so haven't tried. was never really that bothered by not having fb or whatnot.


----------



## MrGrunge

hydroazuanacaine said:


> _Community_ is generic mush. _30 Rock_ is quality.



Ok, after having watched up until a few episodes into the third season, I really have to disagree with Community being described as "generic mush".  The first twelve episodes of the first season were complete bullshit - but then something happened.  It's like the show took a complete 180.  Everything I've seen after the midway point of the first season has been fantastic, getting better with each new episode.  There are some episodes that were so creative it blew my mind (considering it's an NBC show).  I rescind my earlier skepticism and replace it with complete adulation.  I really hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^i've probably seen 2 1/2 episodes of _Community_. didn't like, made the call. so i will be maintaining but not defending my position.


----------



## MrGrunge

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^i've probably seen 2 1/2 episodes of _Community_. didn't like, made the call. so i will be maintaining but not defending my position.



Fair enough.  I honestly can't believe I made it through those first twelve episodes - I kinda had to force myself to do it - but once I got past them, the effort was totally worth it.  The entire second season is pretty great and everything I've seen on the third has been fantastic.  Give the show a second chance some time, I'm glad I did.


----------



## L2R

there's a new imax in the small city i'm staying in which is already showing tin tin. hopefully we'll catch it this weekend. :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

F&T is now the NMI current Featured Forum...expect traffic and feel free to stop by NMI and promote this forum if anyone gets bored!!! Not just mods-regulars make a great impact too. just a heads up and food for thought-no worried,no expectations.

Much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^awesome!

i know we have threads like "swipe and post" and the pic thread for celebrity obsession, but this does not really fit in either. so i am posting it here.

















too cute. even more so because i think she is missing some teeth. _Super 8_ was boring as fuck, but i think i should have checked out the special features before returning it. because i am finding all these cool behind-the-scenes gifs on tumblr. in an interview, that little boy says it was "weird" to have elle fanning biting him. didn't someones grandpa say youth is wasted on the young?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

born for film


----------



## debaser




----------



## Bardeaux

Kim wrote the book on cinema.


----------



## debaser

THE book on cinema. Citizen Kim, wat do you think of Godard and Huillet&Straub in your heaven (or hell)?

http://www.straub-huillet.com/


----------



## panic in paradise

About to watch Death Of A Cyclist, & For The Next 7 Generations.
Just the title, "ForNext 7 Generations", spoke volumes, this is going to be killer...
"The Indigenous Grandmothers weaving a World that works"


----------



## Carl Landrover

I haven't been watching many movies because of work and I'm hooked on the rock: 






Most of the way through season 4 meow. Netflix has enough instant movie titles that makes it worthwhile to have, but I think I've used it more for watching TV shows such as 30 Rock. Being able to watch multiple seasons of shows in a close proximity is way better than watching them on TV where you have at least a week between episodes and sometimes a full year between seasons.


----------



## Bardeaux

I really need to get my Netflix back


----------



## Bill

This trailer of the new Iceman movie based on hit man Richard Kuklinski looks like it will be pretty awesome
It has Michael Shannon the dude who plays Van Alden on Boardwalk Empire starring as Richard

Should be good


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i just wasted a chance to show_ Le mepris_ to a couple of greenies.


----------



## bartmania

*Dexter Vs. Mad Men*

I am the biggest Dexter fan ever. But I am becoming a fan, not huge, but a fan of Mad Men. Do you think certain shows use better cameras and more expensive equipment? It just seems like Mad Men looks more like a movie, as to Dexter looks brilliant but maybe not as flashy. True or nah?


----------



## bartmania

Does Dexter look like a movie or a series to you? I'm talking aesthetics.


----------



## bartmania

does anyone agree?


----------



## bartmania

Anyone see my point?


----------



## L2R

they're both series. they look like the locations they are set, the eras they are set and the tones with which the stories are told. nothing more.


----------



## bartmania

Have you watched both? why does one look like a movie and the other a series? Or am i being paranoid?


----------



## MrGrunge

They have different directors, different budgets, and different premises, that's why they look different.


----------



## bartmania

I think Mad Men looks more movie like. Dexter looks like its actually happening with its filming, not a bad thing, still looks like a movie, just nto as much, you agree?


----------



## MrGrunge

Honestly dude, I don't have any idea what you're talking about.  How does one piece of film look more like a 'movie' than any other?  Movies can look like anything.


----------



## bartmania

I guess you made a good point. It just looks like a particular kind of movie, brilliant. You solved it man. Thanks.


----------



## L2R

are you 12?


----------



## Bardeaux

I'd watch a Mad Men movie


----------



## Max Power

I'd read a Dexter novel.


----------



## L2R

I'd drink the gossip girl cola.... 

... oh wait.


----------



## bartmania

How bout Mad City? Lol, man that's a bad movie.


----------



## Utahrd

you know what sucks? waiting for hulu to release the next episode of Misfits, then watching it only to find out it sucks balls.  And is starting to be written the same way lost is, based more upon limitations of the set, no real plan of action on the part of the writers, pretty much just writing the next episode to pay for the next 7 gram rock.  Fuck Hulu sometimes.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Seen 13 new movies in the last 13 days #MovieRampage


I noticed the main thing I don't like about movies is that I then want stuff that is never going to happen. Like where am I going to get a car that has time travel capabilities or befriend a cool, albeit slightly rude, alien voiced by Seth Rogen? I just don't see either of those things happening anytime soon.



I already liked Christian Bale from the 2 Batman's, the Fighter, and American Psycho, but he takes dedication to a whole new level in The Machinist. I couldn't believe that was him for most of the movie. When I was struggling a few years ago, I dropped to around 120-125lbs and I felt sickly skinny then, but I'm only 5'8". Bale is 6'3" and he dropped to 120 for that role; disgusting.


----------



## ForEverAfter

*The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret, Hank Moody, Walter White & SexyTits*

Californication is about a guy who fucks his wife’s boyfriend’s underage daughter… and his daughter’s boyfriends mom… and his daughter’s teacher… not to mention ex-girlfriends of both directors he collaborates with throughout the series… just to name a few… all accidentally, of course… we are supposed to believe a never ending series of co-incidences… plausibility is apparently irrelevant…

Weeds is about a widower with two kids who turns to selling weed in order to pay the bills… later in the series she marries a Mexican drug lord… and a DEA agent...

Breaking Bad is about a cancer-ridden high school science teacher with a disabled son and a baby on the way, who turns to cooking meth to pay the medical bills… did I mention his brother is in the DEA?

Finally, perhaps the most retarded show to ever get a second season, The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret – as the title implies – follows a man who gets himself into a variety of compromising situations. Basically it’s a piss-take, alternating forced-drama for absurd comedy.  Unfortunately it’s not much more than that. There is no commentary beyond what is revealed in the title. In fact, the show is absolutely retarded. The only thing that separates it from Weeds and Californication is that is _intentionally_ retarded; it is self-aware shit. Having said all that, there are some genuinely funny moments, and - personally - I just can’t get enough of David Cross.

(Breaking Bad doesn’t make any sense any more. It’s fucking stupid. I don’t want to watch that annoying bitch wife of Walt’s buying a fucking carwash. Or Hank collecting rocks. The show has seriously turned to shit. Californication, on the other hand, was bad from day one... and don’t get me started on Weeds. I would prefer to have a cactus shoved up my ass then watch another episode of that abortion.)

Thoughts? Who else likes this piece of shit?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> Seen 13 new movies in the last 13 days #MovieRampage



You can make that 14. In case you were wondering what they were, but you didn't really feel like asking because you didn't really care _that_ much:

1) *American Psycho*
2) *500 Days of Summer*
3) *Back to the Future*
4) *Friday the 13th Part III*
5) *Friday the 13th Part IV *(fyi the one with the most nudity  )
6) *Menace II Society*
7) *Justin Bieber: Never Say Never* (this kid literally, LITERALLY, makes girls cry by looking at them or being within eyesight. His power is kind of scary. The force is strong with this one )
8 ) *Michael Clayton* (Tom Wilkinson gave a great performance in this movie)
9) *Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull *(I set myself for disappointment, so I actually ended up enjoying it...for the most part. Some scenes though...I'm not even going to get into it. Monkey tree swinging? Surviving a nuke in a fridge? Didn't have to include that stuff....)
10) *Paul* (I really enjoyed this movie. I really want a fun alien friend   I also really, really want to have sex with Kristen Wiig. Or hang out with her)
11) *Back to the Future Part II*
12) *Shutter Island* (Leo is awesome)
13) *The Machinist *(My gosh Christian Bale's dedication to that role was fucking unbelievable. That seems very unhealthy to lose THAT much weight. IMDB says he took up smoking to help curb his appetite. Only had heard the title mentioned before, didn't know what to expect. Pretty intense film)
14) *Take Me Home Tonight *(Ease down a bit after watching the previous two films, which I had watched back to back. This was funnier than I thought it would be. ) 


Favorite lines:

Try getting a reservation at Dorsia now you fucking stupid bastard!

Roads? Where we're going we won't need roads

I'm on a mission from God!
-Tell him you failed *shoots him*


Not sure on the next film I'm going to watch...O Brother Where Art Thou is a strong possibility


----------



## L2R

yeah i don't watch any of that crap.


----------



## ForEverAfter

It watches you.


----------



## Carl Landrover

L2R said:


> yeah i don't watch any of that crap.



This is a response to who?


(Ugh, is that supposed to be who or whom?)


----------



## L2R

sorry, carl. my response was definitely to the noobs thread. the merge messed things up, mate.


----------



## Bill

Is it weird that I've never seen an Indiana Jones movie and I don't care to at all?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^yup.


----------



## Bill

I was actually thinking about making a unpopular/uncommon opinions thread and start it with that comment
Think it would be successful, if there's not already a thread like that...?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i don't think we already have a thread like that. and it sounds like fun. start 'er up!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bill said:


> Is it weird that I've never seen an Indiana Jones movie and I don't care to at all?



Yes, that is weird.

I did not care much for the new one. The earlier movies made me want to be an archaeologist when I was a little kid, until I later found out it was mainly reading and slowly digging out bones and stuff. You've likely seen scenes parodied/referenced in a number of TV shows and movies and not even known it or didn't get to fully appreciate the reference.

I suppose if you skipped Temple of Doom that wouldn't be too awful, but you should definitely at least check out Raiders of the Lost Ark or Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade. The movies don't reference each other (save for a brief 2 second moment in the Last Crusade) so it doesn't matter which order you watch them in. 


What do you think of Harrison Ford then? I liked the original Star Wars and all, but he'd be just another actor to me if he wasn't actually Indiana Jones who plays an actor in real life.


----------



## L2R

yeah with raiders they were sussing out the genre, so there's more depth there. then came temple, in which they decided the cartoony, b-grade feel. it has its moments, but overall it fizzled a bit. they perfected the formula in crusade with the addition of connery. as for kingdom.... well i love cate, and genuinely believe she is the best actor working big film today. i like the whole sci-fi element which is strongly panned. i don't even mind the new equivalent of jumping the shark (the fridge, i won't way what it is if you haven't seen it, avoiding any spoilers here). even that transformers guy wasn't a total waste to me.... what i didn't like were the very very cheap thrills. ninja caver natives... vine swinging... the perpetual doom just a c--- hair away constantly were just distracting. not exciting or entertaining in the least. i particularly recall an ancient staircase they needed to use but it inexplicably started to retract and so they had to run.... shit like this just seem so arbitrarily and extraneously just tacked on in the last minute. 

/ramble


----------



## freddy47

I absolutely hated the last Indiana Jones movie. To me it just ruined all my childhood memories. I don't get why they decided to go all sci-fi with the story. To me Indiana Jones has always been finding some myth in history, and then discovering some sort of religious/historical truth behind that mythology. Bringing a sci-fi element into just ruined the whole supernatural feel to it. And the good ones always involved Nazis of course. Russians just don't make good villains compared with Nazis IMO.


----------



## Bill

Carl Landrover said:


> What do you think of Harrison Ford then? I liked the original Star Wars and all, but he'd be just another actor to me if he wasn't actually Indiana Jones who plays an actor in real life.



He's a pretty good actor, no hate for him from me
Also, talking about Harrison Ford, I've never seen Blade Runner either, is that weird too?


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've also never seen Blade Runner 

It was on Netflix Instant for a while. I went to go watch it a few nights ago, but to my dismay it was already taken down. I then watched Shutter Island instead.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

there are like 5 cuts of _Blade Runner_. i haven't seen the (theatrical) one that was on instant, but i've heard people complain about it relative to the others.


----------



## freddy47

The theatrical cut to _Blade Runner_ is terrible. Directors cut all the way.


----------



## L2R

monty python to reunite
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/22899/monty-python-to-reunite-for-anything
on a sci-fi  directed by jones :D


----------



## freddy47

^sweeeeeeeet


----------



## lemaragoo

*Classic Films baffle me*

I can't understand the writing or the words they use, I can barely follow them. This is from a guy who loves There Will Be Blood, Casino, The Godfather, but certain classic films I just don't get. I'm a huge movie buff and have seen most of modern cinema. Can someone explain? Are we dumber now? Has language just changed that much?


----------



## L2R

james bond...




... or niko belic?


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## L2R

I was thinking, since the new bond film is called 'skyfall', does that mean the villain is none other than 


Spoiler: skyfall



chicken little


?


----------



## alasdairm

lemaragoo said:


> I can't understand the writing or the words they use, I can barely follow them. This is from a guy who loves There Will Be Blood, Casino, The Godfather, but certain classic films I just don't get. I'm a huge movie buff and have seen most of modern cinema. Can someone explain? Are we dumber now? Has language just changed that much?


what do you mean by 'classic films'? examples?

alasdair


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm rewatching the old Star Wars movies.

One thing I've noticed is that movies and TV shows make a lot of references to the movie. I also think it's rather crazy that Harrison Ford was an iconic character in the original trilogy who then went on to become Indiana Jones. That's pretty intense to think about the impact one person has had on popular culture.


Edit: Hey! Why didn't Chewie get a medal at the end?


----------



## L2R

Homophobia, maybe?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Chewie was gay? Is he "a bear"?

Additionally I've been watching The Wire. I just finished the first season the other day. I am watching it through Netflix. So I wait for the mailman, put the disc in as soon as I can sit down and watch, put it in the mail the next day and then it's an agonizing 48 hours before I can watch the next episodes. I am so broke right now that I can't even afford to upgrade to get two discs at a time or else I would.


----------



## ugly

I am almost utterly movie illiterate. I have almost no knowledge of almost every movie in existence. 

So my choice in this here thread is to get the glock and kill that muffukn tv. It's fucking you up.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

ugly said:


> I have almost no knowledge of almost every movie in existence.


don't waste this.


----------



## L2R

indeed. there are so many amazing first time movie experience to have, which we, who have already had them, are envious in our inability to relive them. 

but if you must kill your tv, why not sell the thing.


----------



## Carl Landrover

The History Channel has a show about jousting? People still joust?

When the freak are they going to bring some dueling championships? You'd have to be pretty badass to duel


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> Additionally I've been watching The Wire. I just finished the first season the other day. I am watching it through Netflix. So I wait for the mailman, put the disc in as soon as I can sit down and watch, put it in the mail the next day and then it's an agonizing 48 hours before I can watch the next episodes. I am so broke right now that I can't even afford to upgrade to get two discs at a time or else I would.



This is why God created Man, and why Man created torrents: Free, Instant viewing of The Wire.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i was watching cronenberg's Crash couple nights ago. really great scene midway through when they are going through a car wash in that old kennedy convertible. she exposes her breast, the convertible top rises, blood rushes, top closes, enter the car wash gettin it on in the back seat. as they go through the car wash the view from inside the car windows u see the machines cleaning the car, they emerge from the car wash a new, what was then is no longer now. i think of how bikers refer to cars as "cages" they are in the cage now, the cage is their mechanical car fetish and the only thing that can free them from this cage is death.

great film


----------



## L2R

Carl Landrover said:


> The History Channel has a show about jousting? People still joust?
> 
> When the freak are they going to bring some dueling championships? You'd have to be pretty badass to duel



rubber bullets and armour! 

should be an olympic sport... as should kendo.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Rubber bullets! That is a great idea. Plus it'll allow people to practice more, without that whole dying or getting seriously injured from being shot thing. 


I'm watching Chinatown now and I KNOW i've heard the theme on a TV show. I want to say it was a cartoon and I want to say it was classic Simpsons (first 10 seasons), except I can't place it. It's starting to bother me.


----------



## L2R

"A demographic breakdown of the members of AMPAS, the nearly 6,000 voters who decide the Academy Awards, show that 98% are aged over 40 (54% over 60), 94% are white, 77% Male, and 64% haven't either won or been nominated for an award…"

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...scar-academy-project-html,0,7473284.htmlstory


----------



## MrGrunge

^ That's only surprising until you realize it isn't.  Academy voters are primarily old white men? /shock


----------



## L2R

exactly, but it does make me wonder about some recent winners.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

according to IMDB, harmony korine is shooting a feature film this spring... starring selena gomez, vanessa hudgens, and james franco.


----------



## L2R

are those names you just made up?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Is James Franco still common law married to that body pillow? Kamiko I think her name was?


----------



## panic in paradise

School teacher Andrea Thompson transforms to Isis to stop joy riders escape from the police.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtTnCrQ_1lc


ESIS
_
"oh zephyr winds that blow on high, 
be with me know so that i may fly_
faster zephyr winds"


----------



## L2R

Carl Landrover said:


> Is James Franco still common law married to that body pillow? Kamiko I think her name was?



i hear they had kids


----------



## Max Power

L2R said:


> i hear they had kids



twin anime throw pillows.


----------



## AmorRoark

lulz!!


----------



## L2R

check out the shiner on the boy's head! 

*calls social services*


----------



## Bardeaux

it looks malignant tbh


----------



## L2R

hong kong smash hit "sex & zen 3d" is coming out with a sequel "sex & zen 4d", which will come with the addition of vibrating seats in HK cinemas! 
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/23212/-sex-zen-4d-feel-the-vibration


oh man, i remember having the original on vhs.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

_I want magical entities, vibrating vehicles to prolong to be to it abyss, like fish of a timeless ocean. I want jewels, mechanics as perfect as the heart, womb-ships anterooms, rebirth into other dimensions. I want rockets complex and secret, humming-bird ornithopters, sipping the thousand-year-old nectar of dwarf stars. I affirm that next to the soul the most beautiful object in the galaxy is a spaceship! _ - *Alejandro Jodorowsky*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^spaceships over women?

elle fanning turns 14 today. 

Kenickie recently got older too. happy birthday! as a present, i wrote sofia coppola saying that even though i really want her to work with elle again--asap--she should give emma watson a try. they're filming now. kirsten dunst is also rumored to be in the movie, according to IMDB.


----------



## Mugz

so, is this the F&T Social thread?

Just wanted to post ro say that I'm almost certain that I have won 20 Questions this round  Unless the sneaky film chooser has chosen the sequel over the first film.

Oh, also, without spoilers, is *Breaking Bad* worth watching? I have quite a lot of shows that I'm watching at the mo, just wondering if it is worth squeezing in or if it can wait a couple of months?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what up, Mugz. this F&T's version of a social thread. sometimes it even has that title. 

and possibly congrats!


----------



## Mugz

Hi hydro  hows it going? I can see myself hanging in F&T more often now, especially when the keyboard for my ps3 arrives, will make it super easy to come and talk about films right after watching them on netflix

Spoiler for 20 questions players below
[SPOIL] It has to be one of the two miss congeniality films or one of the charlie's angels films, only ones that fit the criteria, and charlie's angels is obviously an action film that is debatable for miss congeniality but imdb lists it as action so it must be one of the miss congeniality films[/SPOIL]


----------



## angelsmoke

Good reasoning Mugz! I'm impressed, it wasn't a difficult film to guess but getting it from 15 questions is pretty impressive. Haven't actually seen Miss Congeniality in about 10 years but obviously have seen the Friends reference to it too many times.


----------



## alasdairm

just fyi, this thread: Free streaming HD Porn is the most viewed thread on bluelight with a whopping 1,111,852 views.

alasdair


----------



## Arnold

^ it is also the second google search result when you search for 'free streaming hd porn'!


----------



## L2R

wow




alfred hitchcock, played by ...

*NSFW*: 



anthony hopkins


----------



## Mugz

Noone has asked a 20 questions question in a couple of days  come on people, play the game


----------



## Bardeaux

L2R said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alfred hitchcock, played by ...
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> anthony hopkins



Neat


----------



## Arnold

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7STrf72THdA jackson Rathbone - girlfriend
Remind me about this in about a months time!


----------



## Carl Landrover

It's been close to a week since I finished the last episode of The Wire.

I have a slight fear that it's ruined future TV for me.



Also, I frequently find myself daydreaming where I'm replaying scenes from the show in my head. Then I have this urge to quote the show, yet I don't know anyone in real life who has seen any of the show.  I've been asking people at work if they know who Stringer Bell is. They apparently think he is related to Tinker Bell.


----------



## L2R

from the next qt flick


----------



## Mugz

Anyone wanna play 20 questions? I'm here all night, waiting to answer questions. It seems to have ground to a halt.


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> It's been close to a week since I finished the last episode of The Wire.
> 
> I have a slight fear that it's ruined future TV for me.



I know that feeling.  The same thing happened to me after watching The Wire for the first time, then I became cynically anti-television.  Then I saw The Sopranos and considered  just cancelling my cable altogether.  It's too bad most television is such a commercial affair - shows like these are so hard to come by.


----------



## L2R

don't be so cynical, there are some good'ns around


----------



## Mugz

not many guesses left in 20q, anyone wanna take a stab at it?


----------



## Carl Landrover

I stopped watching The Office midway through season 7 shortly before Michael left. I figured I should pick it up again since I heard it was still pretty good after he left and I always thought it was a pretty funny show.

Rewatched season 6 and now I'm getting close to the last episode I had seen in season 7. I still haven't got up to the point where Michael leaves. The last episode I had seen a while ago was where he was announcing he was moving to Colorado or somewhere with Holly.


It's sort of funny watching it now that I've seen The Wire. Mainly because Beadie Russell/Holly Flax ends up with two of the most tragically flawed and self-destructive main characters I've seen on TV. I miss McNulty. He was the only cop I ever saw get tanked and repeatedly smash his car trying to drive home.


----------



## Mugz

How about someone has a guess at the 20 questions game 8) 

or is it too  hard  for yooou


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

just cancelled my netflix account. fuck'em. because they have cheap rental copies that don't work--3 DVDs in a row that would only play in the proper aspect ratio with black boxes on all 4 sides of my widescreen TV. they stream movies in the wrong aspect ratio. they allow customers to lose out-of-print DVDs with consequences that are profitable for the customer if they did not really lose that rare DVD. with smaller movies that were lucky enough to get a blu-ray release, netflix only gets the DVD format. all reducing their acceptable-video-quality selection to blockbusters that are not available until no one cares about them anymore.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> I stopped watching The Office midway through season 7 shortly before Michael left. I figured I should pick it up again since I heard it was still pretty good after he left and I always thought it was a pretty funny show.
> 
> Rewatched season 6 and now I'm getting close to the last episode I had seen in season 7. I still haven't got up to the point where Michael leaves. The last episode I had seen a while ago was where he was announcing he was moving to Colorado or somewhere with Holly.



I did not realize how far into season 7 I had originally gotten and I'd forgotten how funny some of the episodes were. The Dwight/Jim snowball fight in the Christmas episode is awesome. I love the part where Dwight pretends to be Pam.

Also forgot about Threat Level Midnight.


----------



## Bill

>



Yeah I seen those recently too, Waltz looks like a boss

Also am I the only one who would love to see a Soviet Union biopic about Lenin and the October Revolution ending with Stalin's rise to power and the red terror and early horror of WWII during the 30's and 40's?

I think it could be fucking epic.

And I'm in no way a Dicaprio fanboi but while looking at pictures of young Lenin I noticed Leo looks exactly like him, same facial structure and everything so I guess he'd be the best for Lenin but who would play Stalin, maybe Josh Brolin or someone like that...?


----------



## panic in paradise

^lol nice threads !


----------



## L2R

Bill said:


> Yeah I seen those recently too, Waltz looks like a boss
> 
> Also am I the only one who would love to see a Soviet Union biopic about Lenin and the October Revolution ending with Stalin's rise to power and the red terror and early horror of WWII during the 30's and 40's?
> 
> I think it could be fucking epic.
> 
> And I'm in no way a Dicaprio fanboi but while looking at pictures of young Lenin I noticed Leo looks exactly like him, same facial structure and everything so I guess he'd be the best for Lenin but who would play Stalin, maybe Josh Brolin or someone like that...?



agreed on all points, however i've actually grown to respect leo quite a bit. similar to brad pitt, both started as prettyboy actors, but both have done good acting stuff thingoes.


----------



## L2R

nick stahl has been reported missing to the police.

like, for real


----------



## MrGrunge

L2R said:


> nick stahl has been reported missing to the police.
> 
> like, for real



Except not even the police care....


----------



## L2R

the police still have the case open even though he sent an email to his friends to say he's checked into rehab


----------



## Carl Landrover

Was the ringer on the telephone super loud in the 80's and prior or do they just make any phone ringining in movies 1980's and prior super loud?

It's something I've noticed in a number of movies. I'm watching Ghostbusters now and was jolted into the realization with a super loud ring of the phone.



-------

A few days ago I finally started watching the sixth season of Weeds. About 5 episodes into the season now. 


Not only have I come to the conclusion that Nancy is a terrible mother and incredibly selfish person, but every episode seems to end with them in a worse position.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yup, i enjoyed weeds what was it like... 5 years ago ? still have the hots for mary louise parker, but damn that show sucks.






http://youtu.be/TY0bHULptWQ


----------



## lostNfound

Anyone else watched the tv series SUITS?


----------



## Kenickie

i flipped through the 16 and pregnant on ondemand and decided to watch the one where the girls baby daddy dies right before she finds out she's pregnant, the tragedy!


----------



## Belisarius

Only want to chime in my support for a Russian Revolution biopic; that whole time period through the Russian Civil War is endlessly fascinating.


----------



## L2R

^buy a camera and a plastic gun. show me:D


----------



## Carl Landrover

If there were no scratches on the back what would make a DVD not work?

I was excited to get Aziz Ansari's: Intimate Moments for a Sensual Evening in the mail from Netflix, but it won't load on my laptop and my PS2 tells me that it can't read disc. I have turned from excited to sad.


----------



## debaser

Salvador Dali & Walt Disney's short film


----------



## Bardeaux

neato


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

hey marissaaaaaa, what movie do you want to see this weekend? 



marissaaaaaa said:


> i want to see snow white and the huntsman.
> i feel like there's other things but i can't think of them right now.
> but that looks really good. charlize seems beastttt and the effects look pretty sick.


----------



## Bill

Belisarius said:


> Only want to chime in my support for a Russian Revolution biopic; that whole time period through the Russian Civil War is endlessly fascinating.



I really think if done right like I said it could be an incredible film, who do you think could pull off Stalin and who would you want for Lenin?

Also, I know it would prolly be American actors trying to add some Russian accent I guess? But what would be really awesome is if it was done kinda how Inglorious Basterds was, that's my favorite thing about that movie is Tarantino actually got actors who could speak those languages fluently, it made it that much better imo.

So if by some chance some director, maybe Tarantino even, could possibly make that work and have Russian actors speaking Russian through out the entire film, which way do you think would be better?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Somewhere around posts 840-860 area (page 34/35 for 25 posts per page) I was posting about how I had started keeping track of how many new movies I saw every year with the initial goal being 50 in a year. Last year I watched 54, which I was pleased with at the time, but I have been smoking that this year! I hope I'm able to keep up this pace because I'll finally feel more caught up on the movies people are always saying you should watch or that I'm frequently seeing referenced. I'm up to 51 already this year, and should match 54 before June ends (hopefully). 

Not sure what movie I'm going to watch next, but it'll most likely be either _The Shining_ or _25th Hour_.

The list so far this year if anyone is interested or perhaps bored:


1) American Psycho (2000)
2) 500 Days of Summer (2009)
3) Back to the Future (1985)
4) Friday the 13th Part III (1982)
5) Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter [Part IV] (1984)
6) Menace II Society (1993)
7) Justin Bieber: Never Say Never (2011)
8 ) Michael Clayton (2007)
9) Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008 )
10) Paul (2011)
11) Back to the Future Part II (1989)
12) Shutter Island (2010)
13) The Machinist (2004)
14) Take Me Home Tonight (2011)
15) The Perfect Host (2010)
16) Memento (2000)
17) Charlie Wilson’s War (2007)
18 ) O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)
19) Burn After Reading (2008 )
20) Black Swan (2010)
21) The Blind Side (2009)
22) Chinatown (1974)
23) Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps (2010)
24) Party Monster (2003)
25) Dog Day Afternoon (1975)
26) Back to the Future Part III (1990)
27) Roger & Me (1989)
28 ) Notorious (2009)
29) Clockers (1995)
30) 30 Minutes or Less (2011)
31) Baby Boy (2001)
32) Bridesmaids (2011)
33) Drive (2011)
34) Drugstore Cowboy (1989)
35) Moneyball (2011)
36) The Lincoln Lawyer (2011)
37) Get Him to the Greek (2010)
38 ) Ghostbusters (1984)
39) Zack and Miri Make a Porno (2008 )
40) Iron Man (2008 )
41) I Love You, Man (2009)
42) Tropic Thunder (2008 )
43) Iron Man 2 (2010)
44) Adventureland (2009)
45) Mystic River (2003)
46) 187 (1997)
47) Thursday (1998 )
48 ) Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels (1998 )
49) Blue Velvet (1986)
50) Raging Bull (1980)
51) Lost in Translation (2003)


----------



## Bill

^ I would think you've already seen some of those movies, so I guess you just count every time you see a movie, previously viewed or not?

But if you've already seen The Shining and haven't seen The 25th Hour I'd recommend that first, Edward Norton is pretty fucking good. If it's the other way around and you've never seen The Shining, shame on you and watch that shit now lol

Edit: Derp, must have missed where you said, _how many new movies each year_, I guess you haven't seen some of those, which is kind of weird. Raging Bull, Ghost Busters, Back To The Future, O Brother, you've only seen those just this year for the first time?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i noticed in the "tell us about..." thread that he's been seeing some really good ones for the first time.

happy to hear you like _Lost in Translation_! one of those that not everyone appreciates.


----------



## L2R

i don't know what's worse, not having just seen so many classics for the first time or not having long ago seen them and been through repeated viewings of many and conversations about them.

i'm talking solely about the justin bieber movie of course.


----------



## MrGrunge

L2R said:


> i don't know what's worse, not having just seen so many classics for the first time or not having long ago seen them and been through repeated viewings of many and conversations about them.
> 
> i'm talking solely about the justin bieber movie of course.



Well, Katy Perry's got a movie coming out, so you should probably see it before the regret begins to eat you up inside.


----------



## L2R

i'm too efficient, unfortunately, and began cutting myself well in advance.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bill said:


> Edit: Derp, must have missed where you said, _how many new movies each year_, I guess you haven't seen some of those, which is kind of weird. Raging Bull, Ghost Busters, Back To The Future, O Brother, you've only seen those just this year for the first time?



I'm only in my mid 20's and a number of films I almost purposely didn't watch when I was younger because I didn't think I'd appreciate them, Raging Bull for example. 

Never seeing the Back to the Future trilogy was something that was just not right for being born in the mid 80's, so I had to remedy that. I had admittedly seen most of the first one, but I saw most of the ending when I was little (10yo maybe) and I saw the first half when I was a senior in high school, so I didn't really count it as being already viewed. I also think I had seen Ghostbusters before, but I must have been really young as I only remembered the gargoyle statues and the ending. I didn't realize Sigourney Weaver was the female lead until I started watching it. 


FWIW the Bieber movie was somewhat inspiring and interesting to see how much people loved this kid. Loved isn't even the right term. There was some scenes of absolute fan mania. I found the movie interesting from an economic standpoint as it is unbelievable how much one person can effect an industry and basically become a product. He could sell out entire venues in minutes. I think that's interesting how artists can be so valuable without selling a tangible product. Ya there are CD's, t-shirts, posters, etc. but those are a result of the person.


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> FWIW the Bieber movie was somewhat inspiring and interesting to see how much people loved this kid. Loved isn't even the right term. There was some scenes of absolute fan mania. I found the movie interesting from an economic standpoint as it is unbelievable how much one person can effect an industry and basically become a product. He could sell out entire venues in minutes. I think that's interesting how artists can be so valuable without selling a tangible product. Ya there are CD's, t-shirts, posters, etc. but those are a result of the person.



I really don't see what could possibly be inspiring about Justin Bieber's story.  You're right - he's a product; products are meant to sell.  There's been a proven recipe for success for turning cutesy teenagers singing unoffensive bubblegum pop into multi-million dollar industries for the past sixty years now.  He's like Furbies, or Beanie Babies, or Pokemon cards...everybody wants one but nobody knows why.  If anything that movie should have depressed the hell out of you...Justin Bieber is the ultimate personification of our society's rampant, blind consumerism.  Calling Justin Bieber an artist is like like calling a Big Mac a gourmet meal.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
The scenes that were home videos of him singing in public venues before he was famous were pretty cool. He was/is very talented. 

A good portion of the movie was them explaining how he wasn't part of "the industry" to become a product. He wasn't on Disney and didn't have an established way to get recognized. It was through using youtube and then traveling from radio station to radio station to mall to small concert that started to build his fan base until he basically exploded onto the public scene. 

You seem to have a personal dislike for him, which is clouding your judgement. The kid is musically gifted. I don't see how you can say otherwise. His music isn't really my taste, but he can clearly sing, play the guitar, and play the drums. What wouldn't be inspiring about this? Because he didn't have years and years of misery where his work was unappreciated? Because he had so much success so young?


----------



## L2R

carl, you know you're allowed to cease your suspension of disbelief after you're done with watching the movie, right?


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> The scenes that were home videos of him singing in public venues before he was famous were pretty cool. He was/is very talented.
> 
> A good portion of the movie was them explaining how he wasn't part of "the industry" to become a product. He wasn't on Disney and didn't have an established way to get recognized. It was through using youtube and then traveling from radio station to radio station to mall to small concert that started to build his fan base until he basically exploded onto the public scene.



Dude, some guy saw him on Youtube and introduced him to Usher.  That's pretty much the beginning and end of the story.  He could have traveled to a million malls and still not have even been a blip on anyone's radar.  Instead, he got an immediate audience with the head of a major record label who basically saw that he had a golden-egg laying goose, and "Bieber Fever" was born.



> You seem to have a personal dislike for him, which is clouding your judgement.



Uh, I don't know him, how could I have a personal dislike for him?  You're the one citing a movie about Justin Bieber to defend Justin Bieber...that's like trying to debate the Korean War using episodes of MASH.  Of course they're going to make it look like he worked and struggled for his fame - its a movie.  There needs to be some sort of conflict.  But at the end of the day he just got lucky.



> The kid is musically gifted. I don't see how you can say otherwise. His music isn't really my taste, but he can clearly sing, play the guitar, and play the drums. What wouldn't be inspiring about this? Because he didn't have years and years of misery where his work was unappreciated? Because he had so much success so young?



Have you ever been to Youtube?  Justin Bieber isn't anything special.  So he can sing on key and strum chords - hell, I can do that.  Millions of people can do that.  Playing instruments isn't difficult, and the fact that he can play a few doesn't make him a musical genius.  There are people who post in NEMD with more interesting songs than the schlock Bieber and company put out.  He's a face to sell merchandise, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## L2R

princess di by naomi watts


----------



## Escher's Waterfall

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace suddenly makes sense.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I don't get spiderman 2.
Doc Oc didn't get any stronger when he got the arms attached to him, they were just super strong mechanical things. Wouldn't 1 punch from someone with super strength like spiderman break his fucking skull and smash his brain into jelly? The movie should've ended within their first fight sequence IMO.


----------



## L2R

^he was on bath salts


----------



## eireann

*dave tv please go fta..*

dave,dave,dave.....DAVE!!!!!!!

why have dave tv and the rest of the uktv channels not gone free-to-air????

its so fucking head wrecking to see epg space going to shitty stations and their +1s.

i want to watch old repeats of top gear,instead of old repeats of jeremy kyle....any one have any news on new fta channels????[excluding the bbc olympic stations]


----------



## eireann

two new channels have appeared on sky. ramp'd ch-387 and ramp'd+2 ch-388.


----------



## Volundr

RZA has directed a Kung-Fu film.. set for november release

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FyGHAUpSIQ


no real interest in kung-fu films, but i've gotta see that at the cinema!


----------



## poopie

Juno's on. 

I would like some information on this Naomi Watts as Princess Diana deal. Perhaps a brochure.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm trying not to know anything about it. but this was hard to ignore. 

emma watson on the set of sofia coppola's next film, _The Bling Ring_...


----------



## freddy47

Escher's Waterfall said:


> Star Wars: The Phantom Menace suddenly makes sense.



Wow. Just wow. 

He should write something for the other prequels as well.


----------



## xxxyyy

just watching the second season of falling skies. every character, including the aliens, seems to be suffering from some sort of trisomy. it's oddly reminiscent of the walking dead in this regard.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
So they all seem like they have Down syndrome?


----------



## blahman8000

What kind of movies do you like? Any particularly favorites?

I've had periods of my life where I kind of binged on movies, and almost relied on them for comfort. I'd feel very connected to certain movies, and probably sat in front of a screen too much. I don't think it's particularly abnormal. No different than music and books providing emotional solace. But if you're depending on movies to get through life, then there's obviously something you need to address that films and other forms of art won't solve on their own.


----------



## xxsicknessxx

Sometimes you have to consecrate on something else to keep ya going, nothing wrong with that. Better watching moving then doing drugs... right?

If you read a lot im not sure if you do but I do, I have noticed there are no such things as original movies except once in a blue moon, everything is a idea stolen from someone else... its funny almost


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

F&T can save your life. or at least help you find more good movies.


----------



## DeathDomokun

Anything _could_ save a life, depending on the situation.
Yes, movies can bring meaning and annihilate boredom and instil inspiration and express information and spark thought. Movies can spend time valuably, or waste time. They can entertain and bore. Create emotions.
Movies can do lots of things, and it's all dependant on what you want and what you derive from said material. The quality of the material is directly influenced by the cast/crew that created it, but what qualities you like others will dislike, and visa versa. And again, if you don't have it in you to derive all you can, even the 'greatest' movies (quantified by critics and pop culture) can create tedium and disinterest without any value.


----------



## maxalfie

If you want some truly good movies then try to stay away from Hollywood blockbusters.
Try out some independent films or foreign films as they usually tell great stories rather than being all about special effects and explosions.


----------



## ErikTheRed

Why don't you try writing reviews for some of the movies you've seen? And either keep them for yourself to read or post them on IMDB, Netflix or other such sites. Or start your own blog. And if you haven't already, reading reviews from some of great/legendary reviewers can be very enlightening, A.O. Scott is my personal favorite, Pauline Kael is excellent as well as Andrew Sarris. I think having a base of knowledge on film history really enhances the viewing experience because you can see how genres have progressed or degressed as the case may be. I've got this book called "American Movie Critics," its an anthology of reviews by the greatest critics. Even just discussing film with some friends can be a lot of fun. I always try to convince my friends go out for coffee or something and talk about the movie we've just seen.

Anyways, these are just some tips for making the cinema experience a little less passive.


----------



## stardust.hero

Moved: TDs --> F&T


----------



## xxxyyy

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> So they all seem like they have Down syndrome?



well apparently they have some 'special' ways of dealing with an alien invasion. in any case i keep watching it, and it reminds me of someone with congenital defects falling down a very long flight of stairs. you know you shouldn't laugh but you still do.
next to the walking dead one of the most hilariously retarded shows on air.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i'm trying not to know anything about it. but this was hard to ignore.
> 
> emma watson on the set of sofia coppola's next film, _The Bling Ring_...



i hope it's not horrid. i saw a video of the girl she is portraying and good jesus christ i cannot find it in myself to watch a movie with that woman (or her emma watson avatar) in it.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've been watching BBC America a lot more lately. It makes me feel like I'm in the UK. Well, not really, but kind of.


I'm curious about this Dr. Who I keep hearing about. I feel like I've heard of it elsewhere but I can't remember where.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've never seen Blade Runner before, but am going to rent it from Netflix. Should I get the DVD that has the Final Cut or the Theatrical/Directors cut?


----------



## Max Power

Final Cut

I mean, the theatrical cut doesn't include this classic line:

"He say you brade runna."


----------



## AmorRoark

The theatrical release SUCKS. I hate hate hate the voiceovers. I own the 1992 Director's Cut but I saw the Final Cut in theaters a few years ago and it's the best IMO.


----------



## Max Power

RIP Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## L2R

^yup

see ya big guy


----------



## MrGrunge

*Michael Clarke Duncan, Dead at 54*








> Physically and vocally-imposing actor Michael Clarke Duncan, who received Oscar and Golden Globe nominations for his role in The Green Mile, died Monday at the age of 54.
> 
> The six-foot-five actor had suffered a heart attack back in July, and reportedly died due to complications from that, said Ducan's fiancée, former The Apprentice contestant Omarosa Manigault.
> 
> Born in the lower-class South Side of Chicago, Duncan preceded his career as an actor with turns at ditch digging, bouncing, and stripping before moving to Los Angeles, where his impressive proportions got him work as a bouncer for the likes of Will Smith and Jamie Foxx. His big acting break came when he scored a part in Armageddon that had him strutting in slow-motion alongside Bruce Willis, who took a shine to Duncan and got him a meeting with Frank Darabont, leading to his casting and later acclaim in The Green Mile.
> 
> Though he'd never again receive the sort of accolades he earned for showing up Tom Hanks, his role as The Green Mile's gentle, innocent, magical death row inmate cemented his status as a Hollywood's premier enormous, bald, African-American talent (sorry, Tom Lister, Jr.). Following his turn in the Stephen King adaptation, he again worked with Willis in The Whole Nine Yards and later in Robert Rodriguez's Sin City. He also lent his iconic, booming voice to a wide variety of animated projects, and selflessly served the fanboy community with parts in Daredevil, The Green Lantern, and Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun Li. Duncan is survived by his mother and sister.



- IWatchStuff

Color me fucking bummed, you guys. 

EDIT: _Really?_  This isn't news worthy of its own thread?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

there were already posts in here about his death, so i figured you'd wanna be part of the convo. and it's not an issue of being worthy. Max made a good call posting about it here, because otherwise it'll end up as clutter that falls off the first page after a dozen or so posts and then is gone forever in the next purge. 

anyway, he is good stuff in _The Green Mile_ and _The Whole Nine Yards_. RIP.


----------



## MrGrunge

hydroazuanacaine said:


> there were already posts in here about his death, so i figured you'd wanna be part of the convo. and it's not an issue of being worthy. Max made a good call posting about it here, because otherwise it'll end up as clutter that falls off the first page after a dozen or so posts and then is gone forever in the next purge.
> 
> anyway, he is good stuff in _The Green Mile_ and _The Whole Nine Yards_. RIP.



Isn't that the case with about 90% of the topics on BL?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

we strive for something greater here at F&T.


----------



## L2R

people should be banned and catapulted for not UTFSE


----------



## Max Power

MrGrunge said:


> Isn't that the case with about 90% of the topics on BL?



Your father made fetuses with flesh licking ladies while you and your mother were asleep in the trailer park.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^well put.




L2R said:


> people should be banned and catapulted for not UTFSE


ohp, or you could join the existing thread in TL, MrGrunge. i hear they never talk about fetuses over there. only post pictures of...


----------



## MrGrunge

Max Power said:


> Your father made fetuses with flesh licking ladies while you and your mother were asleep in the trailer park.



Yes yes, very good - I know that song, too.


----------



## Max Power

THE ONLY GIRL I'VE EVER LOVED
WAS BORN WITH ROSES IN HER EYES

okay, I'm done MrGrunge. It's out of my system now. Promise.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've just started watching Cape Fear (the 1991 version) and I'm already having trouble taking it seriously mainly due to the fact that thanks to The Simpsons I can't picture De Niro as anyone but Sideshow Bob. A similar thing happened when I watched The Shining. I hadn't realized how many scenes, sounds, and songs had been parodied from those movies.


----------



## L2R

classic films and classic parodies. i can see how that could be a problem. 

fortunately, i don't think deniro steps on any rakes. :D


----------



## Carl Landrover

L2R said:


> classic films and classic parodies. i can see how that could be a problem.
> 
> fortunately, i don't think deniro steps on any rakes. :D



LOL that would have been hilarious


----------



## Bill

Carl Landrover said:


> I've just started watching Cape Fear (the 1991 version) and I'm already having trouble taking it seriously mainly due to the fact that thanks to The Simpsons I can't picture De Niro as anyone but Sideshow Bob. A similar thing happened when I watched The Shining. I hadn't realized how many scenes, sounds, and songs had been parodied from those movies.



Kinda weird how you discovered all the references reversely, just saying


----------



## L2R

actually, i had the same thing with one of my ex's. her family are huge simpsons fans, and she discovered the references backwards too. i'm pretty sure it's pretty common. makes sense, there's a whole generation exposed to the parody cartoon before the adult entertainment it was making fun of.


----------



## Bill

Yeah that definitely makes sense 
I just think it's odd how that worked out though

Well especially in Carl's case because since I think he's a bit older, I assumed he had seen all those classic movies which we discussed a page or so back

But whatever I'm cool with it either way


----------



## L2R

true that, bill


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bill said:


> Yeah that definitely makes sense
> I just think it's odd how that worked out though
> 
> Well especially in Carl's case because since I think he's a bit older, I assumed he had seen all those classic movies which we discussed a page or so back
> 
> But whatever I'm cool with it either way



How old do you think I am? I'm 26, which I think is pretty old for the site and is sort of old. Not really I guess, but now my 20's are a lot more serious than they were when I was in my early 20's. 

I had posted a few times about how I started keeping a list of movies I had watched. I started doing this in 2008 when I had realized I hadn't seen any new movies for a while. When I say new I mean new to me, not as in they just came out and are new. Anyways, among 2008, 2009, 2010, and 2011 I saw a total of 110 movies. That's a little more than one new movie every 2 weeks. Considering how many great movies there are and how quickly new movies come out, this was not nearly enough movie watching. So this year I stepped up my game and I've been trying to get caught up on the movies I "should have" seen the past few years. There are a few movies that I'm glad I've seen now in my mid 20's rather then seeing them when I was in my late teens/early 20's. 

BTW, I'm currently up to 114 this year. So this year I've seen four more movies than I had seen in the years 2008-2011, and I still have a little more than 12 weeks left!

Seen mainly newer movies lately. Last watched was _Lucky Number Slevin_. I enjoyed it. Sort of reminded me of some of the Guy Ritchie movies. Movie I liked the most of the ones I've seen recently was _In The Wild_. I had read the book in high school and had low expectations for the movie, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Really moving. I've liked everything I've seen Emile Hirsch, and they've been fairly diverse roles. I didn't enjoy _Alpha Dog _much, but he did play his role well in that movie. 

I have a few classics lined up soon since I am trying to have some variety. Either _Sunset Blvd, North by Northwest_, or _Spellbound_. Newer ones are either the newest Die Hard, which I haven't watched because they made in PG13 and it's a freaking Die Hard movie, or _Contagion_.


----------



## L2R

won a free early screening of the new oliver stone flick "savages" for tonight, and benicio del toro will be there for a q&a. anyone have any questions for him?


----------



## MrGrunge

Ask him what the fuck he was saying in the Usual Suspects.


----------



## L2R

^he said since his character does nothing but dies early on, he asked singer if he could play around with the role a bit, and made him the mumbler (taking after dustin hoffman in dick tracey). 

anyways, 




he seems like a nice guy. heaps timid and shy, not what we expected.


----------



## lostNfound

^ Awesome :D


----------



## L2R

^i took astrosmurf with me, i think she fapped like 12 times. bit distracting. 



Bill said:


> Yeah that definitely makes sense
> I just think it's odd how that worked out though
> 
> Well especially in Carl's case because since I think he's a bit older, I assumed he had seen all those classic movies which we discussed a page or so back
> 
> But whatever I'm cool with it either way




bill, wanna know what it feels like to know the references but not the source? read aesop's fables. i've been going through a collection of them and about half i'm intimately familiar with without knowing their original forms (sour grapes, cry wolf, look before you leap, unity is strength, etc).


----------



## Carl Landrover

What did you think of Savages?


----------



## L2R

it was a fun distraction. silly film, as i had hoped. don't take it very seriously. similar to stone's work on u-turn, which i thoroughly enjoy. savaged has a nice theme, it's a bit convoluted and it's really hard to empathise with any characters. just take it for the cartoonish crime fantasy it is, and you'll have fun.


----------



## MrGrunge

So that movie just came out in Australia?  I seem to remember it coming out a few months ago here in Uhmerika.


----------



## L2R

yeah we are slow as shit on many releases.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Have you ever seen The Proposition? Other than Crocodile Dundee (which I've never seen) I think it's the only film I've seen set in Australia. That film was more appropriate of the name True Grit moreso than the movie True Grit.


----------



## L2R

yes, i recall really enjoying it! but it's been several years, i saw it in the cinema.


----------



## alasdairm

who is hotter?

*rashida jones (parks and recreation, i love you man)*





or

* hannah simone (new girl)*





alasdair


----------



## Volundr

No idea who Hannah Simone is, but her because absolutely not Rashida Jones, never Rashida Jones...


----------



## Asclepius

^Ass-buiscuits!

@alasdair: they are both gorgeous...but Rashida Jones is a babe in that 'girl next door way' which, personally, I find more appealing.

Here's a little bit of nonsense to test yourself with...Which movie is the excerpt from?(if you turn on captions you can obtain the answers).
Cheat and you will be fornicated, with a spoon, by the Devil himself.


----------



## jpgrdnr

This was in a closed thread, and it begged me to comment.



> Anyone can help me with some films that are as shocking and intelligent as CWO? Kubrick is hard to mimic, i know, but there has to be other movies as interesting as CWO, which i truly love.


 -ynotrhyme 

I'd beg to differ really. I didn't really find Clockwork shocking, intelligent or interesting really. Its vulgar I'll give it that, but its meant to be vulgar. For me it lacked the generational context that I could relate to. It was a remodeled version of 70s culture. And was no more futuristic than a modern day gang movie. Its almost a tragic-comedy in that the idea of the story itself is funny, here we have a worthless criminal, an early 20s gangbanger (in modern psychology a broken human with a personality disorder of the antisocial and conduct variety), making money and society tries to change him, correct his behaviour, and ultimately fails. In the end we feel both sorry for his victims and for the man himself. Its a story we are all too familiar with, the re-offending criminal. In a sense the Bluelight community is him, an addled drug addict that will do almost anything for his milk fix. If anything it raises the liberal and conservative viewpoints of rehab is the means unto itself or that we should throw these vile humans in a cage and throw away the key. What to do with the filth of the common man, ending in sarcasm allow him or her his human rights or deny them that which makes them human?

Its all very boring tripe. In similarity? Try Justice - Stress http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfjCyXmMZek

You're either part of the problem or part of the solution. And right now its hard to pick sides.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
I thought the bar they hung out in near the beginning was interesting


----------



## L2R

read the book, the movie was based on a version which chopped out the last bit. the message is somewhat lost in translation without it.


----------



## jpgrdnr

I'll probably give the book a shot


----------



## poopie

A special hell for those those posting up game scores/debate game-changers(why not?)/plots points/OR WHO GOT FUCKING KILLED ON THE WALKING DEAD on social media the same night it is airing, right?

DVR is pretty fucking common these days, people.

sonofa...

I have so much love and respect for my F&T people who utilize that 



Spoiler






 tag.


----------



## Max Power

poopie pls calm down. you're drunk.


----------



## poopie

Max Power said:


> poopie pls calm down. you're drunk.



C'mon! Get angry with me!

damn spilled my drink.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Volundr said:


> No idea who Hannah Simone is, but her because absolutely not Rashida Jones, never Rashida Jones...



Why never Rashida Jones?

I know her best from her few episodes as "Karen" in The Office, _The Social Network_, and _I Love You, Man_. I think she's hot. I've never seen Hannah Simone in anything, so it's hard to judge by just looking at two pictures when I'm more familiar with a different actress.



Asclepius said:


> @alasdair: they are both gorgeous...but Rashida Jones is a babe in that 'girl next door way' which, personally, I find more appealing.



She wasn't in that movie....


----------



## Carl Landrover

Is _Stranger than Fiction _(with Will Ferrell and Maggie Gyllenhaal) a depressing movie? I'm sort of going through a hard time lately and don't really feel like watching anything depressing.

For instance I watched _Shutter Island _for a second time last night and it gave me some pretty terrifying nightmares. I think they were basically fever dreams with a _Shutter Island_ influence since I had fallen asleep right after watching it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i remember it being sad. probably the uplifting kind of sad.


----------



## MrGrunge

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i remember it being sad. probably the uplifting kind of sad.



Agreed.  There are some heavy themes in the movie (depression, suicide, alienation) but they're counter-balanced nicely by the absurd and funny moments - it ends on a nice note.


----------



## Carl Landrover

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i remember it being sad. probably the uplifting kind of sad.



I'd agree with this.

I'm glad I watched it now. I feel better actually. I'm glad I finally saw it too since it had been one of those films I had meant to see when it first came out, but never got around to it.


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> Is _Stranger than Fiction _(with Will Ferrell and Maggie Gyllenhaal) a depressing movie? I'm sort of going through a hard time lately and don't really feel like watching anything depressing.
> 
> For instance I watched _Shutter Island _for a second time last night and it gave me some pretty terrifying nightmares. I think they were basically fever dreams with a _Shutter Island_ influence since I had fallen asleep right after watching it.



I find it hard to believe Will Ferrell has any semblance of a serious fiber in his entire body. I'm not a fan.

However, Maggie Gyllenhaal is a definite yes.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I don't like cooking or have an interest in it, but for some reason I like Hells Kitchen, Kitchen Nightmares, and I spent all night last night catching up on Chef Race. I think part of it is my liking of the Brits.


----------



## alasdairm

Everything is a Remix Part 2

[video=vimeo;19447662]http://vimeo.com/19447662[/video]

alasdair


----------



## AmorRoark

Max Power said:


> I find it hard to believe Will Ferrell has any semblance of a serious fiber in his entire body. I'm not a fan.
> 
> However, Maggie Gyllenhaal is a definite yes.



I feel exactly the opposite way.


----------



## Max Power

I liked him in _Old School _and . . . that's about it.

I'm not crazy about actors who play the same tired role in every movie they're in, although Chris Farley is an exception.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ That's funny because it's the same reason I don't like Maggie Gyl. She often plays the same unconventional, liberal, hard-as-nails character, which, for a lot of movies is just fine with me, but I find the portrayal pretty grating. Maybe its just the roles that stick out to me.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power said:


> I liked him in _Old School _and . . . that's about it.
> 
> I'm not crazy about actors who play the same tired role in every movie they're in, although Chris Farley is an exception.



Agree 100% with the points made in this post. Old School is also probably my favorite Will Ferrell movie, though I did really enjoy Stranger than Fiction. 

It might have gotten annoying with Farley if he had continued to make films


----------



## Carl Landrover

Susan Lucci is about a month away from being 66 and she still looks hot


----------



## Carl Landrover

This is the thread where I make comments to myself. 

Hey self, your movie list DESTROYED the previous years lists. In 2011 I hit 54 movies that I saw for the first time. This year in 2012, still with ten days left, I'm up to 152 movies. That's 98 more than I saw last year. That's a new movie every 2.34 days. If the average movie length was 110 minutes then I would have spent at least 278 hours and 40 minutes watching movies this year. That's 11.6 days spent watching movies, and that's just new movies. That doesn't count any movies that I saw for a second, third, etc. time.

The List:

*NSFW*: 




 1) American Psycho (2000)
 2) 500 Days of Summer (2009)
 3) Back to the Future (1985)
 4) Friday the 13th Part III (1982)
 5) Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter [Part IV] (1984)
 6) Menace II Society (1993)
 7) Justin Bieber: Never Say Never (2011)
 8 ) Michael Clayton (2007)
 9) Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008 )
 10) Paul (2011)
 11) Back to the Future Part II (1989)
 12) Shutter Island (2010)
 13) The Machinist (2004)
 14) Take Me Home Tonight (2011)
 15) The Perfect Host (2010)
 16) Memento (2000)
 17) Charlie Wilson’s War (2007)
 18 ) O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)
 19) Burn After Reading (2008 )
 20) Black Swan (2010)
 21) The Blind Side (2009)
 22) Chinatown (1974)
 23) Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps (2010)
 24) Party Monster (2003)
 25) Dog Day Afternoon (1975)
 26) Back to the Future Part III (1990)
 27) Roger & Me (1989)
 28 ) Notorious (2009)
 29) Clockers (1995)
 30) 30 Minutes or Less (2011)
 31) Baby Boy (2001)
 32) Bridesmaids (2011)
 33) Drive (2011)
 34) Drugstore Cowboy (1989)
 35) Moneyball (2011)
 36) The Lincoln Lawyer (2011)
 37) Get Him to the Greek (2010)
 38 ) Ghostbusters (1984)
 39) Zack and Miri Make a Porno (2008 )
 40) Iron Man (2008 )
 41) I Love You, Man (2009)
 42) Tropic Thunder (2008 )
 43) Iron Man 2 (2010)
 44) Adventureland (2009)
 45) Mystic River (2003)
 46) 187 (1997)
 47) Thursday (1998 )
 48 ) Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels (1998 )
 49) Blue Velvet (1986)
 50) Raging Bull (1980)
 51) Lost in Translation (2003) 
 52) 25th Hour (2002)
 53) Battle Royale (2000) 
 54) The Shining (1980) 
 55) Clerks (1994)
 56) Bad Teacher (2011) 
 57) Shaun of the Dead (2004)
 58 ) The Brothers McMullen (1995)
 59) Léon: The Professional (1994) 
 60) The Midnight Meat Train (2008 )
 61) Spiderman 3 (2007) 
 62) The Proposition (2005) 
 63) The Adjustment Bureau (2011) 
 64) Rocky II (1979)
 65) Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)
 66) The Hurt Locker (2008 ) 
 67) Rocky III (1982) 
 68 ) The Dark Knight Rises (MT) (2012)
 69) Up in the Air (2009)
 70) Cat’s Eye (1985) 
 71) Kick-Ass (2010) 
 72) True Grit (2010) 
 73) One False Move (1992) 
 74) Brick (2005) 
 75) 50/50 (2011)
 76) The Godfather (1972) 
 77) Vertigo (1958 ) 
 78 ) Rain Man (1988 ) 
 79) The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (2004) 
 80) 1,000 Convicts and a Woman (1971) 
 81) RocknRolla (2008 ) 
 82) Rocky IV (1985) 
 83) Avatar (2009) 
 84) Due Date (2010) 
 85) Déjà Vu (2006) 
 86) Idiocracy (2006)
 87) Eagle Eye (2008 ) 
 88 ) Demolition Man (1993)
 89) Public Enemies (2009) 
 90) Above the Rim (1994)
 91) Street Thief (2006) 
 92) Sleeping with the Enemy (1991) 
 93) Rocky V (1990) 
 94) Green Street Hooligans (2005) 
 95) Risky Business (1983) 
 96) Fast Times at Ridgemont High (1982)
 97) Dead Poets Society (1989) 
 98 ) Heat (1995)
 99) Youth in Revolt (2009) 
 100) Twelve Monkeys (1995) 
 101) Blade Runner [Directors Cut] (1982) 
 102) 28 Weeks Later (2007)
 103) Valkyrie (2008 ) 
 104) Bowling for Columbine (2002)
 105) Cape Fear (1991)
 106) Rocky Balboa (2006)
 107) Dan in Real Life (2007) 
 108 ) The Help (2011) 
 109) The Informant! (2009) 
 110) Three Kings (1999) 
 111) Invictus (2009)
 112) Into the Wild (2007) 
 113) Source Code (2011)
 114) Lucky Number Slevin (2006) 
 115) Live Free or Die Hard (2007)
 116) Contagion (2011) 
 117) Bobby (2006) 
 118 ) True Romance (1993) 
 119) Project X (2012) 
 120) Argo (MT) (2012) 
 121) Smokin’ Aces (2006) 
 122) Sunset Blvd. (1950) 
 123) The Hangover Part II (2011)
 124) Taken 2 (MT) (2012)
 125) Carlito’s Way (1993) 
 126) 8 Heads in a Duffel Bag (1997) 
 127) Being John Malkovich (1999) 
 128 ) Brokedown Palace (1999)
 129) North by Northwest (1959) 
 130) City of God [Cidade de Deus] (2002) 
 131) 127 Hours (2010) 
 132) Taxi Driver (1976) 
 133) Stranger than Fiction (2006) 
 134) The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
 135) Milk (2008 ) 
 136) Bottle Rocket (1996) 
 137) The Darjeeling Limited (2007) 
 138 ) Casino Royale (2006) 
 139) Quiz Show (1994) 
 140) Tucker & Dale vs. Evil (2010) 
 141) Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (1969) 
 142) The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956) 
 143) Adaptation (2002) 
 144) A Bronx Tale (1993) 
 145) Serpico (1973) 
 146) The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 (2009)
 147) Transformers (2007) 
 148 ) Fantastic Mr. Fox (2009) 
 149) Unstoppable (2010)
 150) Taking of Pelham One Two Three, The (1974)
 151) Mallrats (1995)
 152) Mad Max (1979)
 153) Paranormal Activity 2 (2010)
 154) Miracle (2004)
 155) I Love You Phillip Morris (2009)
 156) Matchstick Men (2003) 





Edit: Had ended with 156 for the year. I beat my old record by 102! Don't know if I'll get anywhere near that amount this year.

Also, #155 _I Love You Phillip Morris_ has absolutely nothing to do with the cigarette companies as I thought it did before I started watching it. I was in for quite a surprise.


----------



## L2R

hey carl, tell carl i said well done. not just for the sheer number of films, but for being so organised. nice one.


----------



## MrGrunge

I don't have a list, but this is the first year I've had Netflix, so I'm sure I've set some sort of personal best for # of movies watched.  I counted to around 80 and then lost track.


----------



## Carl Landrover

MrGrunge said:


> I don't have a list, but this is the first year I've had Netflix, so I'm sure I've set some sort of personal best for # of movies watched.  I counted to around 80 and then lost track.



If you go to your account information you can see all the movies you've either streamed or got in the mail. 


My number one source for movies was the library, then Netflix Instant, then Netflix through the mail.


-----

EDIT:

Also want to bring this up. What's the deal with Arrested Development? Development arrested? Wasn't is supposed to be coming back with some episodes in early 2013 or something? I haven't heard anything about it except when they made those announcements several months ago. It was such a funny bone tease.


----------



## MrGrunge

I've also pirated a bunch of movies, and I really have no way of knowing how many I saw this year.

As for Arrested Development, they're adding a couple more episodes than they initially announced (so it'll be about 12 or 13 new episodes instead of 10).  The new season should be on Netflix, in it's entirety, around March 2013.


----------



## Max Power

Instead of aging action-adventure movie stars, they should do an _Expendables_-esque film with all former mob actors. Al Pacino, Ray Liotta, De Niro, James Gandolfini, a hologram of Marlon Brando.


----------



## MrGrunge

^Pesci, too.  Gotta have Pesci.


----------



## panic in paradise

woohoo alright - its a movie night to night

*Andrei Rublev*
Andrei Tarkovsky
*
au hasard Balthazar*
Robert Bresson
(never got past the first half hour of it when i started it last year)
*
Band of Outsiders*
Jean-Luc Goddard
*
Cul-De-Sac*
Roman Polanski
*
diabolique*
Henry-George Clouzot
*
Ride with the Devil*
Ang Lee
*
The Tempest*(2011)
Juli Taymor


----------



## Carl Landrover

What are some good animated movies that have come out in the last decade or so? Out of the 156 new movies I saw last year only one of them was animated, _The Fantastic Mr. Fox_. I saw _Toy Story 2_ for the first time last night and I enjoyed it considerably more than I thought I would. Probably should have figured I would have liked it since the first _Toy Story _is probably the best animated movie I've ever seen and is an overall great movie. 

Seeing both those movies was the first time I had seen an animated movie on DVD and on a quality screen so I was partially blown away in just the quality of the animation. Most of the animated movies I've seen were on VHS and they were older Disney movies, so a lot of them made in early 90's or much, much earlier (_Robin Hood 1973_, _Phantom Toll Booth_ 1970, _101 Dalmations_ 1961, _Peter Pan_ 1953, etc.). With that in mind these newer movies were absolutely amazing visually. I also noticed that I like animated movies because anything that is on screen was purposely put there. That gives these movies opportunites that regular movies don't have as far as complete control over color, brightness, backgrounds, etc. Anything that is on screen was consciously put there.

Anyone have any suggestions for other good animated movies? On my list to watch I've got Toy Story 3, Up, and Monsters vs. Aliens but was looking for other suggestions.


----------



## Bill

^ WALL·E is prolly my most favorite recent animated movie
I mush prefer the older ones like some you mentioned, especially Robin Hood 1973, that's one of my most favorite out of the older ones






Also like you said animation has come a long way, but I must prefer the older classic stuff for some reason, maybe it's just the nostalgia


----------



## alasdairm

MrGrunge said:


> I don't have a list, but this is the first year I've had Netflix, so I'm sure I've set some sort of personal best for # of movies watched.  I counted to around 80 and then lost track.


one year, a few years ago when i lived in london, my sister and i started a movie diary on january 1st and kept a journal of all movies watched. they could be in the theatre or on tv/dvd - the only rule was they had to be watched from beginning to end in one sitting.

i watched over 400 movies that year.

alasdair


----------



## MrGrunge

^ So far in 2013 I've watched 12.  My goal is to do at least 365 for the year.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bill said:


> ^ WALL·E is prolly my most favorite recent animated movie
> I mush prefer the older ones like some you mentioned, especially Robin Hood 1973, that's one of my most favorite out of the older ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also like you said animation has come a long way, but I must prefer the older classic stuff for some reason, maybe it's just the nostalgia



Thanks for the suggestion! I've heard good things about WALL-E so I'll be checking that out. Actually just got it from the library today after seeing your post last night, so should be seeing it somewhat soon (assuming the DVD isn't scratched up or nothing). That Robin Hood movie happens to be really dope, so it's hard to make comparisons to new movies with it because it is a classic animated film.




alasdairm said:


> one year, a few years ago when i lived in london, my sister and i started a movie diary on january 1st and kept a journal of all movies watched. they could be in the theatre or on tv/dvd - the only rule was they had to be watched from beginning to end in one sitting.
> 
> i watched over 400 movies that year.
> 
> alasdair



That puts me to shame. Were they all new though? I saw a lot more than 156 movies last year, but I only count movies that I'm watching for the first time. Goal is to beat last years record. Second goal would be to try and break 200. 400 is impressive, watching more than 1 new movie every single day would be hard. I'd already be behind for this year as I'm only up to 3.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm trying to decide which movie I should see in the theater. I want to see a number of films out right now and a number of them are all rated highly. I'm deciding among Lincoln, Django Unchained, The Hobbit, Gangster Squad, Zero Dark Thirty, and Silver Linings Playbook. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrGrunge

^ The Hobbit is the only film in your list that benefits greatly from being seen in theaters (especially in 3D 48fps), so that would be my recommendation.


----------



## L2R

^this. 

3d 48fps is a great way to counter film piracy imo. you lose significantly by cheapskating out.


----------



## Bill

Mfw Max will never get a reservation at Dorsia


----------



## Max Power

dat picture.

dat post number.

check 'em.


----------



## MrGrunge

If'n y'all'r so inclined to check out a pee dee eff of Wes Andersen's 'Moonrise Kingdom' script (includin' all his fancy notes and doodles), you can do so by clickin' the blue text righ'chere.


----------



## Bill

I'll pass


----------



## MrGrunge

Shut up, Bill.


----------



## Bill

No u


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Donnie Darko? I know I seen that girl say that before.


Edit:

As for other picture, I will occasionally write down lines from movies that I think are funny/inspiring/interesting. One of them is "Try getting a reservation at Dorsia now you fucking stupid bastard!" I LOL every time I look through the notebook and get to that one.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm watching Ray for the first time. Did Ray Charles really shoot up by himself? How the fuck do you shoot up if you're blind? Fiuck that piano shit man, shooting up blind is some real skill.


----------



## Bill

^ You know what, I never actually gave that detail any thought
I'm sure someone hit him in the beginning but then I guess after a while of tying off and feeling around for good veins I wouldn't have put it past him

I mean he felt around the keys pretty well amirite
But yeah that's crazy he was dependent on H until like, iirc the early 80's?

_No junk, no soul_


----------



## motherofearth

Carl Landrover said:


> "Try getting a reservation at Dorsia now you fucking stupid bastard!"



Ha ha, +1


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Do you think a "prediction" thread for the Oscars would be popular?


----------



## L2R

no, we have one and you didn't notice.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i just finished watching through all of gaspar noe's music videos. or i saw most of "Protège-Moi." i can only find it in low quality. an auteur's swing at porn art. i'm not really sure about their chronology, but i wonder if the girl wandering through the orgy is referencing the girl walking through the party in "Insanely Cheerful." which is a pretty standard music video. i keep watching it again and again because something about it lifts the feeling of responsibility. the video is a simpler version of his processed signatures. "Arielle" is an early stab at _Enter the Void_'s style. that's the only movie i've seen by him. i could see it in a lot of the videos. not in "We No Who U R," which is nothing. in "Love in Motion," which is definitely his strangest video. i actually like the beginning with his camera flipping thing, his weird lighting and credits, how the name of the song/video above the girl's bed, the glimpse of her in the mirror. then how the camera snaps to focus. though i'm not gaspar's biggest fan, i don't want to believe he is lame enough to make a video like this as a way to comment on the digitized and sexualized aspect of the new generation's environment. i don't have any other theories. it's real goal is to show a pretty cool, creepy set and create a bad feeling in the pit of of your stomach, but i'm sure he has some other satisfactorily ostentatious explanation. 

the video that prompted the search is the best. "Applesauce." happens to feature a model i've heard of.


----------



## Carl Landrover

How come they come out with similar type of movies with similar stories at the same time? Is it some sort of competition thing? Here are some examples, and I'm sure there are more. Post more if you can think of them. Off the top of my head:

Armageddon (1998 ) vs. Deep Impact (1998 )

Dante's Peak (1997) vs. Volcano (1997)

Antz (1998 ) vs. A Bugs Life (1998 )

Flightplan (2005) vs. Red Eye (2005)

Night of the Twisters (1996) vs. Twister (1996)

Mission to Mars (2000) vs. Red Planet (2000)


----------



## Max Power

Hollywood isn't exactly known for it's originality.


----------



## DarthMom

Yeah, I think it's just that one studio gets wind of a good idea and hopes to do it better


----------



## L2R

yeah it's pretty uncanny, isn't it? i remember noticing this back in the nineties.


----------



## DarthMom

Just picked up my 9 year old from school. Conversation follows 
Me..car show at some Mexican restaurant tonight, wanna go? That means tacos!!!
B..is Danny trejo gonna be there? 
Me..umm probably not. Seriously?
B..how many films has he starred in?
Me..I don't know. Umm you'd have to imdb that
B..I did. A few days ago I imdb'd michael rooker, Robert engall, and Danny trejo. 
Me..who the hell is Michael rooker?
B..it's Merle, mom
M..oh, obviously 

I love my kids.


----------



## Max Power

DarthMom said:


> I love my kids.



When are you telling them they were adopted, DM?


----------



## DarthMom

Next week


----------



## Max Power

Oh shit. Keep us updated. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MrGrunge

I think it's kinda racist to assume Danny Trejo will just randomly show up for tacos.  Or maybe not - maybe he read a piece of trivia on IMDB that says "Danny Trejo fucking loves tacos" or something.


----------



## DarthMom

Yeah I felt the urge to question the origins and validity of his chosen stereotype, but I was was taken by precocity therefore i overlooked it


----------



## Carl Landrover

I see Trejo as more of a burrito or maybe a chimichanga sort of dude.


----------



## L2R

*datburrito.gif*


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> I see Trejo as more of a burrito or maybe a chimichanga sort of dude.



In any case, he sure makes some mean salsa:


----------



## Bill

Nostalgia just slapped me in the face when I seen this picture....
But I can't funking remember what it's from

Halp me out /tv/


----------



## L2R

i didn't know what it is, but it screamed mtv cartoon to me. so i googled "big head mtv cartoon" and voila





"the head saves the world"


----------



## Max Power

The Head

Do you even into Google Image Search?


----------



## DarthMom

I really do need to kill my tv. I just watched the first 20 minutes of "big rich Atlanta" and am hooked. People like this exist? I'm torn between hating them and loving them for their ridiculousness


----------



## Carl Landrover

I think I would have watched _The Wrestler_ years earlier if someone had told me that Marisa Tomei's ass and titties were so prominently featured. She is smokin' hot! 

Even without that sweet, sweet ass it was still a good movie. Better than I thought it would be. 


There's a thread on this movie, but if you go to the thread that is the Film Index when you click on _The Wrestler _it leads to _Synecdoche, New York_. Someone might want to fix that.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

marisa tomei is the most attractive woman over the age of 40. gonna be in her 50s soon.

i remember that head show from when i was little. i was strongly opinionated about it. don't remember liking it. 




Carl Landrover said:


> There's a thread on this movie, but if you go to the thread that is the Film Index when you click on _The Wrestler _it leads to _Synecdoche, New York_. Someone might want to fix that.


shoddy moderating 'round here.


----------



## L2R

every film in the indecks should link to synecdoche new york. i think that's entirely appropriate.


----------



## alasdairm

Carl Landrover said:


> There's a thread on this movie, but if you go to the thread that is the Film Index when you click on _The Wrestler _it leads to _Synecdoche, New York_. Someone might want to fix that.


fixed.

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> There's a thread on this movie, but if you go to the thread that is the Film Index when you click on _The Wrestler _it leads to _Synecdoche, New York_. Someone might want to fix that.



To be honest, I don't even know why we have an index (other than the 'whats your fave x'). Isn't that what the search engine is for? But it was here before I was so . . .


----------



## L2R

it's simpler and handy when titles use common or are really short. do you know how much of a friggin pain it was to find the hbo series oz thread before the index? i guess not.


----------



## Bill

Index issues?
Paging SOH


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've never watched E.T. as an adult, so I'm giving it a go right now. I can't remember though, is it sad? So far it starts out with poor little E.T. being left alone on Earth. Poor little guy. 

Last night I watched a cautionary tale about what happens when husbands and men are douchebags and what happens when you let a mis-treated woman out of the house....murder, armed robbery, kidnapping, assault, destruction of property...._Thelma & Louise_, y'all ain't nothin but trouble!
As an aside, I grew up with still being able to smoke in restaurants, but for some reason whenever I see it in movies from when it was still acceptable it just seems so weird. I find it rather gross actually. The waitresses, cooks, and customers all smoke around food while it's being prepared, being served, or about to be eaten.  I never became a smoker and have only smoked about a dozen cigs in my life, so maybe that's why it seems gross to me, but blech!  I'm glad you can't smoke in restaurants anymore.


----------



## MrGrunge

Like most Spielberg movies, I loved ET when I was a kid, but then I grew up an realized how dumb and cheesy it is.


----------



## L2R

stolen from TL


----------



## Bill

MrGrunge said:


> Like most Spielberg movies, I loved ET when I was a kid, but then I grew up an realized how dumb and cheesy it is.



Wat, you go to hell, you go to hell and you die
I watched it as an adult and still loved it, dat nostalgia mang

I watched The Master last night and it kinda blew my mind
Freddy gave an excellent performance with his stumbling around and out bursts 

I'm definitely going to have to watch it again though, felt sort of unsatisfied at the end

Edit: Also wtf was up with the nude singing/dancing scene


----------



## MrGrunge

Bill said:


> Wat, you go to hell, you go to hell and you die
> I watched it as an adult and still loved it, dat nostalgia mang



But that's all it is - nostalgia.  Same thing with Jurassic Park and Raiders of the Lost Ark - cheesy Spielbergian shit.  Maybe it only seems cheesy 20 - 30 years later with the benefit of hindsight, but I can't take his movies seriously anymore.

Also, I too loved The Master.  That scene where Freddy gets "Processed" is the best performance I've ever seen from Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## Carl Landrover

In the movie _The Incredibles_ could Elastigirl use her stretching powers to give herself a bigger ass and bigger tits? Or is it mainly arms and legs that stretch out? This is a crucial question that must be answered. Delving in deep here guys.


----------



## L2R

^geez louise, man.. come on. 

dude, everyone knows elastigirl stretches, she doesn't friggin expand. that would be just silly. her total mass remains the same. derhhh.


----------



## psood0nym

> There's a thread on this movie, but if you go to the thread that is the Film Index when you click on The Wrestler it leads to Synecdoche, New York. Someone might want to fix that.


Or, serendipitously, they could have GIVEN AN INTERPRETATION OF THE FILM! That’s my thread there, about a work that represents Kaufman’s only directorial output thus far. People around the world use drugs and this is a worldwide site, so somebody should have an interpretation besides me ... right?


----------



## Carl Landrover

L2R said:


> ^geez louise, man.. come on.
> 
> dude, everyone knows elastigirl stretches, she doesn't friggin expand. that would be just silly. her total mass remains the same. derhhh.



Her tits could get bigger with the same principle that her arms stretch out farther. Plus she can expand her body to form a human parachute, so I would think she could stretch her hips and ass out a bit. Although she already did look like she had a good figure when she was in that tight Incredibles uniform. 



psood0nym said:


> Or, serendipitously, they could have GIVEN AN INTERPRETATION OF THE FILM! That’s my thread there, about a work that represents Kaufman’s only directorial output thus far. People around the world use drugs and this is a worldwide site, so somebody should have an interpretation besides me ... right?



What do drugs have to do with it? I don't recall any drug use in Synecdoche. As far as Kaufman films go I liked _Being John Malkovich_, _Adaptation_, and _Eternal Sunshine_ quite a bit more than Synecdoche, which felt dragged out to me. I'd heard some people speak highly of it, so I kept feeling like I was missing some grand idea or message. It just wasn't a movie I could get into. I thought it was depressing and I found myself bored for the first time in a long time while watching a film. My opinion doesn't matter though what with me being your basic film charlatan. 8)


----------



## Volundr

Pretty impressive Russian music video..


----------



## poopie

Movies from an Alternate Universe

"Peter Stults reimagines modern films made in another era"

gnarly


----------



## L2R

^sweet


----------



## psood0nym

Carl Landrover said:


> What do drugs have to do with it? I don't recall any drug use in Synecdoche. As far as Kaufman films go I liked _Being John Malkovich_, _Adaptation_, and _Eternal Sunshine_ quite a bit more than Synecdoche, which felt dragged out to me. I'd heard some people speak highly of it, so I kept feeling like I was missing some grand idea or message. It just wasn't a movie I could get into. I thought it was depressing and I found myself bored for the first time in a long time while watching a film. My opinion doesn't matter though what with me being your basic film charlatan. 8)


Heh, drugs have nothing to do with it. My bringing up drugs was simply to highlight that, because everybody likes to take a short cut to feeling good by using drugs, Bluelight is more representative of human diversity than most "topic" websites (we attract a wide variety of people). Using all caps was just me prodding anybody out there to respond to the film i.e. I want to discuss interpretations of its meaning and I'm frustrated because nobody has taken the bait. The "... right?" is to inquisitively communicate hopefulness of response. I'm not sure what you mean by calling yourself a film charlatan. I meant no offense.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

poopie said:


> Movies from an Alternate Universe
> 
> "Peter Stults reimagines modern films made in another era"
> 
> gnarly



That is about 17 different kinds of awesome!


----------



## Kenickie

Carl Landrover said:


> I think I would have watched _The Wrestler_ years earlier if someone had told me that Marisa Tomei's ass and titties were so prominently featured. She is smokin' hot!
> 
> Even without that sweet, sweet ass it was still a good movie. Better than I thought it would be.



blow a saturday afternoon and watch _The Wrestler_ and _Black Swan_ back to back.


----------



## L2R

good combo, although black swan takes so much from perfect blue (a film aronofski has taken from before)


----------



## Kenickie

i only say that because they were supposed to be a singular love story and got turned into two films.


----------



## L2R

i gathered as much, and agree.


----------



## MrGrunge

So for 2013 I planned to do a Movie-A-Day thing, but that got complicated too quickly, so instead I'm just shooting see 365 new movies this year.  I just reached #100 last night, here's my list so far:


*NSFW*: 



1/? - Bernie 
1/? - King of Devil's Island
1/? - Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
1/? - Bullhead
1/? - I Saw The Devil
1/? - The Fifth Element
1/? - I'm a Cyborg But That's OK
1/? - Gomorrah
1/? - John Dies at The End
1/10 - Mother - 10
1/11 - Barking Dogs Never Bite
1/12 - Funny Games
1/13 - Dogtooth
1/14 - A Cat in Paris
1/15 - Metropolis
1/16 - 13 Assassains
1/17 - The Yellow Sea
1/18 - Kagemusha
1/19 - Ran
1/20 - Shotgun Stories - 20
1/20 - Broken Flowers
1/21 - Seven Samurai
1/22 - Sanjuro
1/22 - Yojimbo
1/22 - The Hidden Fortress
1/23 - Throne of Blood
1/23 - Rashomon
1/23 - The Lower Depths
1/24 - Red Beard
1/24 - High and Low - 30
1/25 - Stray Dog
1/25 - The Bad Sleep Well
1/26 - The Men Who Tread on the Tiger's Tail
1/28 - Dodes'ka-Den
1/29 - Harakiri
1/30 - Samurai Rebellion
1/31 - Sword of Doom
1/31 - Kwaidan
2/1 - The Face of Another
2/3 - The Sword of the Beast - 40
2/3 - Sansho the Bailiff
2/4 - Drunken Angel
2/4 - Samurai Trilogy 1: Musashi Miyamoto
2/4 - The Cabin in the Woods
2/5 - Samurai Trilogy 2: Duel at Ichioji Temple
2/5 - Samurai Trilogy 3: Dueal at Ganryu Island
2/6 - The Tale of Zatoichi
2/6 - La Jetee
2/6 - I Live in Fear
2/7 - The Woman in the Dunes - 50
2/8 - Ugetsu
2/9 - Battleship
2/10 - The Testament of Doctor Mabuse
2/11 - M
2/14 - Onibaba
2/15 - Branded to Kill
2/15 - Jigoku
2/16 - The Toxic Avenger
2/17 - The Naked Island
2/17 - Fires on the Plain - 60
2/20 - Ikiru
2/21 - Le Circle Rouge
2/22 - When a Woman Ascends the Stairs
2/23 - Life of Oharu
2/25 - Scandal
2/27 - Argo
2/28 - The Seventh Seal
2/28 - Madadayo
3/1 - Solaris (Tarkovsky)
3/2 - Cronos - 70
3/2 - The Master
3/3 - Tokyo Story
3/4 - Modern Times
3/4 - A Woman Under the Influence
3/5 - The Ghost of Yostuya
3/5 - Killing of a Chinese Bookie
3/6 - Opening Night
3/10 - Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
3/11 - Wreck-it Ralph
3/12 - Skyfall  - 80
3/13 - The Machinist
3/14 - Mystery Train
3/15 - The Kid
3/16 - A Man Escaped
3/17 - Fitzcarraldo
3/17 - Burden of Dreams
3/17 - Down By Law
3/18 - Aguirre, Wrath of God
3/18 - Breathless
3/19 - The Circus - 90
3/20 - Walkabout
3/21 - Diabolique
3/22 - Punch Drunk Love
3/22 - Lost in Translation
3/23 - My Best Fiend
3/24 - Being John Malkvich
3/25 - The Avengers
3/26 - Cold Fish
3/27 - I'm Not Scared
3/27 - The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - 100

100 Movies, 87 Days




I really doubt I'll be able to keep up this pace for the rest of the year.  It's kind of exhausting, tbh.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Do you have a set list you're going by, or are you watching movies at random?


----------



## MrGrunge

I watch whatever I'm in the mood for.  Usually I choose from films that I have in my Hulu and Netflix queues, but I'll flip through a few before I find one that appeals to me at the time.


----------



## Jibult

Man! I just watched the first Game of Thrones episode, my first ever, and FUCK I'm hooked. I'm ready to buy seasons of this show like right this instant. On to episode 2!


Didn't feel right posting this in the Game of Thrones thread... I didn't want to see any story developments to spoil the experience for me.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

MrGrunge said:


> So for 2013 I planned to do a Movie-A-Day thing, but that got complicated too quickly, so instead I'm just shooting see 365 new movies this year.


awesome! don't cheat yourself. write at least a little something about each and every one.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I write a short synopsis of _most_ of the movies I've watched, but some I'd rather forget (like Battleship).


----------



## Carl Landrover

MrGrunge said:


> So for 2013 I planned to do a Movie-A-Day thing, but that got complicated too quickly, so instead I'm just shooting see 365 new movies this year.  I just reached #100 last night, here's my list so far:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/? - Bernie
> 1/? - King of Devil's Island
> 1/? - Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
> 1/? - Bullhead
> 1/? - I Saw The Devil
> 1/? - The Fifth Element
> 1/? - I'm a Cyborg But That's OK
> 1/? - Gomorrah
> 1/? - John Dies at The End
> 1/10 - Mother - 10
> 1/11 - Barking Dogs Never Bite
> 1/12 - Funny Games
> 1/13 - Dogtooth
> 1/14 - A Cat in Paris
> 1/15 - Metropolis
> 1/16 - 13 Assassains
> 1/17 - The Yellow Sea
> 1/18 - Kagemusha
> 1/19 - Ran
> 1/20 - Shotgun Stories - 20
> 1/20 - Broken Flowers
> 1/21 - Seven Samurai
> 1/22 - Sanjuro
> 1/22 - Yojimbo
> 1/22 - The Hidden Fortress
> 1/23 - Throne of Blood
> 1/23 - Rashomon
> 1/23 - The Lower Depths
> 1/24 - Red Beard
> 1/24 - High and Low - 30
> 1/25 - Stray Dog
> 1/25 - The Bad Sleep Well
> 1/26 - The Men Who Tread on the Tiger's Tail
> 1/28 - Dodes'ka-Den
> 1/29 - Harakiri
> 1/30 - Samurai Rebellion
> 1/31 - Sword of Doom
> 1/31 - Kwaidan
> 2/1 - The Face of Another
> 2/3 - The Sword of the Beast - 40
> 2/3 - Sansho the Bailiff
> 2/4 - Drunken Angel
> 2/4 - Samurai Trilogy 1: Musashi Miyamoto
> 2/4 - The Cabin in the Woods
> 2/5 - Samurai Trilogy 2: Duel at Ichioji Temple
> 2/5 - Samurai Trilogy 3: Dueal at Ganryu Island
> 2/6 - The Tale of Zatoichi
> 2/6 - La Jetee
> 2/6 - I Live in Fear
> 2/7 - The Woman in the Dunes - 50
> 2/8 - Ugetsu
> 2/9 - Battleship
> 2/10 - The Testament of Doctor Mabuse
> 2/11 - M
> 2/14 - Onibaba
> 2/15 - Branded to Kill
> 2/15 - Jigoku
> 2/16 - The Toxic Avenger
> 2/17 - The Naked Island
> 2/17 - Fires on the Plain - 60
> 2/20 - Ikiru
> 2/21 - Le Circle Rouge
> 2/22 - When a Woman Ascends the Stairs
> 2/23 - Life of Oharu
> 2/25 - Scandal
> 2/27 - Argo
> 2/28 - The Seventh Seal
> 2/28 - Madadayo
> 3/1 - Solaris (Tarkovsky)
> 3/2 - Cronos - 70
> 3/2 - The Master
> 3/3 - Tokyo Story
> 3/4 - Modern Times
> 3/4 - A Woman Under the Influence
> 3/5 - The Ghost of Yostuya
> 3/5 - Killing of a Chinese Bookie
> 3/6 - Opening Night
> 3/10 - Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
> 3/11 - Wreck-it Ralph
> 3/12 - Skyfall  - 80
> 3/13 - The Machinist
> 3/14 - Mystery Train
> 3/15 - The Kid
> 3/16 - A Man Escaped
> 3/17 - Fitzcarraldo
> 3/17 - Burden of Dreams
> 3/17 - Down By Law
> 3/18 - Aguirre, Wrath of God
> 3/18 - Breathless
> 3/19 - The Circus - 90
> 3/20 - Walkabout
> 3/21 - Diabolique
> 3/22 - Punch Drunk Love
> 3/22 - Lost in Translation
> 3/23 - My Best Fiend
> 3/24 - Being John Malkvich
> 3/25 - The Avengers
> 3/26 - Cold Fish
> 3/27 - I'm Not Scared
> 3/27 - The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - 100
> 
> 100 Movies, 87 Days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt I'll be able to keep up this pace for the rest of the year.  It's kind of exhausting, tbh.



Word. I'm a bit behind you, at 76 now. 100 is impressive so quick. I was closer to the 1 a day average at the beginning of March, but it was too hard with my schedule and I didn't want to feel forced to watch something or feel like it was a chore. If it wasn't fun anymore or felt like work than there was no point in keeping it up. Plus, if I want to watch any seasons of TV shows than it takes away from the time I'd spend watching movies. Even though my list of movies to watch is still extremely long, it's nice to take a break from watching so many and instead get involved in watching seasons of a TV show. 

I hit 156 last year, so I'm hoping to hit between 250-300 this year.


----------



## L2R

Volundr said:


> Pretty impressive Russian music video..


okay, that was crazy good. made me want to play mirror's edge.


----------



## Max Power

L2R said:


> okay, that was crazy good. made me want to play mirror's edge.



Yeah, it was good. Admittedly, I only watched it because of the preview video image (which wasn't even in the actual video).


----------



## MrGrunge

I still haven't pushed 'play'.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Max Power said:


> Yeah, it was good. Admittedly, I only watched it because of the preview video image (which wasn't even in the actual video).



2:39 Look closer, Mr. Power. It's one of those blink and you missed tit situations.


----------



## L2R

Nope this image isn't there. She's never smiling like that. Okay that rack gets *datass.gif*.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Hold up. You mean to tell me she has a face? I need to watch that again.


----------



## Carl Landrover

MrGrunge said:


> So for 2013 I planned to do a Movie-A-Day thing, but that got complicated too quickly, so instead I'm just shooting see 365 new movies this year.  I just reached #100 last night, here's my list so far:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/? - Bernie
> 1/? - King of Devil's Island
> 1/? - Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
> 1/? - Bullhead
> 1/? - I Saw The Devil
> 1/? - The Fifth Element
> 1/? - I'm a Cyborg But That's OK
> 1/? - Gomorrah
> 1/? - John Dies at The End
> 1/10 - Mother - 10
> 1/11 - Barking Dogs Never Bite
> 1/12 - Funny Games
> 1/13 - Dogtooth
> 1/14 - A Cat in Paris
> 1/15 - Metropolis
> 1/16 - 13 Assassains
> 1/17 - The Yellow Sea
> 1/18 - Kagemusha
> 1/19 - Ran
> 1/20 - Shotgun Stories - 20
> 1/20 - Broken Flowers
> 1/21 - Seven Samurai
> 1/22 - Sanjuro
> 1/22 - Yojimbo
> 1/22 - The Hidden Fortress
> 1/23 - Throne of Blood
> 1/23 - Rashomon
> 1/23 - The Lower Depths
> 1/24 - Red Beard
> 1/24 - High and Low - 30
> 1/25 - Stray Dog
> 1/25 - The Bad Sleep Well
> 1/26 - The Men Who Tread on the Tiger's Tail
> 1/28 - Dodes'ka-Den
> 1/29 - Harakiri
> 1/30 - Samurai Rebellion
> 1/31 - Sword of Doom
> 1/31 - Kwaidan
> 2/1 - The Face of Another
> 2/3 - The Sword of the Beast - 40
> 2/3 - Sansho the Bailiff
> 2/4 - Drunken Angel
> 2/4 - Samurai Trilogy 1: Musashi Miyamoto
> 2/4 - The Cabin in the Woods
> 2/5 - Samurai Trilogy 2: Duel at Ichioji Temple
> 2/5 - Samurai Trilogy 3: Dueal at Ganryu Island
> 2/6 - The Tale of Zatoichi
> 2/6 - La Jetee
> 2/6 - I Live in Fear
> 2/7 - The Woman in the Dunes - 50
> 2/8 - Ugetsu
> 2/9 - Battleship
> 2/10 - The Testament of Doctor Mabuse
> 2/11 - M
> 2/14 - Onibaba
> 2/15 - Branded to Kill
> 2/15 - Jigoku
> 2/16 - The Toxic Avenger
> 2/17 - The Naked Island
> 2/17 - Fires on the Plain - 60
> 2/20 - Ikiru
> 2/21 - Le Circle Rouge
> 2/22 - When a Woman Ascends the Stairs
> 2/23 - Life of Oharu
> 2/25 - Scandal
> 2/27 - Argo
> 2/28 - The Seventh Seal
> 2/28 - Madadayo
> 3/1 - Solaris (Tarkovsky)
> 3/2 - Cronos - 70
> 3/2 - The Master
> 3/3 - Tokyo Story
> 3/4 - Modern Times
> 3/4 - A Woman Under the Influence
> 3/5 - The Ghost of Yostuya
> 3/5 - Killing of a Chinese Bookie
> 3/6 - Opening Night
> 3/10 - Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
> 3/11 - Wreck-it Ralph
> 3/12 - Skyfall  - 80
> 3/13 - The Machinist
> 3/14 - Mystery Train
> 3/15 - The Kid
> 3/16 - A Man Escaped
> 3/17 - Fitzcarraldo
> 3/17 - Burden of Dreams
> 3/17 - Down By Law
> 3/18 - Aguirre, Wrath of God
> 3/18 - Breathless
> 3/19 - The Circus - 90
> 3/20 - Walkabout
> 3/21 - Diabolique
> 3/22 - Punch Drunk Love
> 3/22 - Lost in Translation
> 3/23 - My Best Fiend
> 3/24 - Being John Malkvich
> 3/25 - The Avengers
> 3/26 - Cold Fish
> 3/27 - I'm Not Scared
> 3/27 - The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - 100
> 
> 100 Movies, 87 Days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt I'll be able to keep up this pace for the rest of the year.  It's kind of exhausting, tbh.



What were your top 3 or top 5 movies from that list? Also had you really never seen _The Fifth Element_ before? That surprised me for some reason. Was _Punch Drunk Love _worth watching? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm also curious how you watched all the foreign films? I remember you posting a lot in the other thread and you had been watching a lot of Korean(I think it was them?) films, but was curious if you were renting them through Netflix,  if they're on instant watch, or was it through some other source?


I'm definitely going to have to start branching out into more foreign films if I keep watching as much as I am, or watch increasingly worse American films. I've only ever seen a handful of foreign films. The other night I did watch the German film _The Lives of Others (Das Leben der Anderen)_ [2006] which was a really great movie. I admittedly don't know all that much about the conflict between East and West Germany, but I thought that was a moving storyline, with really great acting, music, and great pacing.


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Landrover said:


> What were your top 3 or top 5 movies from that list?



In no particular order:

Lost in Translation
Metropolis
A Woman Under the Influence
Dodes'ka-Den
The Great Dictator



> Also had you really never seen _The Fifth Element_ before? That surprised me for some reason.



I'd seen bits of it on TV from time to time, but never the whole movie.  Pretty decent flick.



> Was _Punch Drunk Love _worth watching?



I think most movies are worth watching at least once, especially Paul Thomas Anderson movies.  It's probably my least favorite PTA film, but it's definitely the best thing Adam Sandler has ever done.



> Sorry for all the questions, but I'm also curious how you watched all the foreign films? I remember you posting a lot in the other thread and you had been watching a lot of Korean(I think it was them?) films, but was curious if you were renting them through Netflix,  if they're on instant watch, or was it through some other source?



About 95% of the films on my list were streamed through Netflix or Hulu.  I pirated a few, but I've been mostly legit this year.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it's my favorite paul thomas anderson film! very worth watching. one of the better movies ever made! though it often gets either a love it or hate it reaction.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ It's a great movie, don't get me wrong, I just don't think it's as ambitious as his other work.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

right on. we disagree, but that's a big part of film. what's your favorite of his?


----------



## MrGrunge

Tough question.  I really love all of his movies for different reasons, so I'm not sure which would be my favorite.

My knee-jerk response is Magnolia.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yup, i think he is one more the more consistent, solid directors. _There Will Be Blood_ is the weakest. still awesome. am yet to see _The Master_. 

i haven't seen _Magnolia_ in a few years.


----------



## L2R

Boogie nights combined PTA epic conception with accessibility. Love it hard, but I really dig his later films too, they're just not as fun.


----------



## Max Power

This week is the Palm Beach Int'l Film Festival. Granted, it's not Cannes but hey. I'll still enjoy it.


----------



## poopie

Jurassic Park in 3D was spectacular!

I was the screamer in the theater, of course.


----------



## Max Power

poopie said:


> I was the screamer in the theater



You seem like the type.


----------



## L2R

Screaming poopie > Jurassic park


----------



## poopie

hmmmmm...



> Dino DNA!


----------



## L2R

I prefer dino GNA, or more specifically VGNA


----------



## poopie

L2R said:


> I prefer dino GNA, or more specifically VGNA



:D

That's good stuff, L2R


----------



## L2R

sample poopie vgna plskaithx 

tomorrow i got my name (+1) at the door for a press (very early) screening of this is the end. hopefully i'll bump into garth of darkhorizons. 



MrGrunge said:


> I still haven't pushed 'play'.



click, it's fricking amazing. seriously. that chick is only a split second.


----------



## L2R

webbykev, on that yogi bear video, look who is credited under "story". that explains everything.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## 23536

did the Vikings thread died?  I can't find it.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Iron Man 3 Trailer - Homemade Shot for Shot


----------



## L2R

ryan gosling plays the same character in every movie. essentially, he plays greenfalcon/tender lamb shanks.


----------



## tender lamb shank

L2R said:


> ryan gosling plays the same character in every movie. essentially, he plays greenfalcon/tender lamb shanks.



that's the damn truth, son


----------



## L2R

dude's got range like a sniper


Spoiler: happiness











Spoiler: anger











Spoiler: frightened











Spoiler: sexually aroused











Spoiler: silly sailor


----------



## psood0nym

^As a psycho killer


Spoiler: As a psycho killer









And just look at the preamble to this transformation in this stunningly emotive scene where Gossling communicates to the viewer through subtle facial cues that he has finally been possessed by his evil persona:


Spoiler: Taking on an evil persona:


----------



## L2R

promo poster for lars von trier's duology "nymphomaniac"




:D


----------



## psood0nym

^Bwwahahahah! That is aaaa ... suggestively provocative on so many fronts. Still, I'd like to have seen that take in one live panoramic shot instead of presented obviously as an effort of post-production (though, I can imagine maybe that's part of "the point" -- I really don't know that much about the context of the film or its artistic mission -- but fuck it, as great as that is I'm still saying it would've been better as one shot and I think they could have done it).


----------



## MrGrunge

psood0nym said:


> ^Bwwahahahah! That is aaaa ... suggestively provocative on so many fronts.



Which is exactly the point of the movie: to be provocative.  The film has already earned lots of controversy points by featuring unsimulated sex scenes with the guy from Even Stevens, so that poster is pretty much completely tame by comparison.


----------



## psood0nym

^Oh. I just looked up what you're talking about. I'm not sure if "artistic" or "cultural-whorery" is the better adjective to describe the motives behind that?


----------



## L2R

either of you read how shia the douche got his part?


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Uh...because he's a fucking badass?









He's got _two_ guns, dude.  And he's holding them in an 'X' shape.  I think that pretty much seals it.


----------



## L2R

he sent von trier a video of himself fucking his gf.

around the same time he bragged about taking an "acid trip" in order to prepare for some role. he might suspect he might be the new de niro or someshit


----------



## psood0nym

I don't know anything about it, but what I'm hearing from you is hilarious.


----------



## L2R

teaser to "gravity"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ufsrgE0BYf0
fucking WOW.


----------



## poopie

Please tell me that I'm not the only asshole watching Awkward.

(This isn't going to go well.)


----------



## Max Power

Wow, for a moment I thought this thread was the mod thread and when I saw poopie as the last poster it kinda freaked me out, tbh.


----------



## L2R

indeed. poopie getting a modstick is the final sign of the ancient apocalyptic womayan profarsey


----------



## poopie

As if I would co-mod any forum with Max.

I can't even score IWS in a decent amount of time, there's no way I could mod.

I would dominate, though.


----------



## Max Power

poopie said:


> As if I would co-mod any forum with Max.
> 
> I can't even score IWS in a decent amount of time, there's no way I could mod.
> 
> I would dominate, though.


You strike me more as the submissive type. Either way, consider modding. With my beauty and your brains we could run this joint.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

The greatest thing since blue meth!


----------



## Bardeaux

Max Power said:


> With my beauty and your brains we could run this joint.








I'm here to stay Max.


----------



## 23536

I need to find out if Jessica Marais from _Magic City_ has breast implants:


*NSFW*: 










She might have been a little pregnant when that was shot.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Supposedly, those are real.  (and magnificent)


----------



## 23536

I must find her.


----------



## L2R

those look weird. 

perhaps they are bewitched by some anti-gravity voodoo. either that or are pointing at certain astrological constellations. she's be mighty useful for navigators lost on the high seas if that were the case.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
They do seem particularly pointy. Looks like they could put an eye out.


----------



## L2R

whatever you do, lady. don't run around in the dark.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

This should be required viewing for anyone uploading a video from their phone:


----------



## Kenickie

have you guys seen that show about clones? that's like vague canada?


----------



## Bardeaux

It's pretty neat how much famous dialog was unscripted


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Bill Murray improvised _every_ scene of his in Caddyshack.  Dude's a damn comedic genius.


----------



## Max Power

Alec Baldwin's entire speech in Glengarry Glen Ross was adlibbed.

Come at me, bro.


----------



## 23536

There's something called Graceland on my TV and it's about surfer cops and I can't stand cop shows and they should stop making them.

Every year there's like 10 new cop shows.  Do they realize that cops are odious vile disgusting and we don't want to see them glorified on our TVs week after week?

The Shield portrayed cops correctly--for the most part (the Glenn Close season got a little sentimental even as they were confiscating property for profit).  The Wire got saccharine at times but I can't even call it a cop show it was transcendent.

Everything else is garbage and should never be shown again.  The whole genre should die.  It shall die.


----------



## psood0nym

23536 said:
			
		

> There's something called Graceland on my TV and it's about surfer cops and I can't stand cop shows and they should stop making them.
> 
> Every year there's like 10 new cop shows. Do they realize that cops are odious vile disgusting and we don't want to see them glorified on our TVs week after week?
> 
> The Shield portrayed cops correctly--for the most part (the Glenn Close season got a little sentimental even as they were confiscating property for profit). The Wire got saccharine at times but I can't even call it a cop show it was transcendent.
> 
> Everything else is garbage and should never be shown again. The whole genre should die. It shall die.


When I read your post I got Bluelight déjà vu. Then I recalled, as if from a voice behind the sky, the google incantation: "glorify cops" site: bluelight.ru, and whispered my prayer to the electric wind.

I bring you this from the far off time of 30-12-2012 23:00:


			
				psood0nym said:
			
		

> 23536 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more movies that glorify cops! I want movies and TV shows that show cops for the nefarious swine they are.
> 
> I'll still watch this and be entertained by it, but I object to its existence. I have a similarly ambivalent attitude to meat being used as food.
> 
> Even The Shield--in which the cops were criminals--was cop glorification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie you are suggesting be made seems like a tough sell (maybe the first "Bad Lieutenant"?). Cops tend to behave like D student bully types, sure, but have you ever watched the show "Cops"? That show is representative of cops' social milieu during their daily grind, biased toward entertainment value (drug users in it tend to also beat/cheat/steal/murder). Compared to the popularly exposed criminal representative cops are "glorious," which is to say, given a cop's power, the general popularly exposed criminal representative would be so much worse than a typical cop that there's no way not to sell cops as heroes to general audiences (i.e. there's no way for such a trend as you wish for in movies to happen). I think you and most people understand this, I just mean to say that in my perception cops aren't as glorified in our culture as many seem to think they are. They're only "good" in a relative sense that makes them potentially engaging characters in stories, not glorious.
Click to expand...


And this is my first visit to the F&T Random Thoughts Thread, just now, to read this ... or is it?


----------



## 23536

^I repeat myself because I don't remember what I've already said.  I think I'm getting dementia very young.  I have very strong feelings of deja vu about many things that I know for a fact I've never done, and things that I know I've done multiple times are often completely new to me (this is actually great for sex).  I'm gonna see a neurologist as soon as I get insurance.


----------



## psood0nym

> ^I repeat myself because I don't remember what I've already said. I think I'm getting dementia very young. I have very strong feelings of deja vu about many things that I know for a fact I've never done, and things that I know I've done multiple times are often completely new to me (this is actually great for sex). I'm gonna see a neurologist as soon as I get insurance.


I don't think you have dementia, at least not because of your post, you just have a viewpoint that you naturally return to when you see the opportunity like anybody else. When I see the opportunity I like documenting little synchronicities because self-reflexiveness fascinates me. We both happened to be logged on and posting right after each other both of these times, and I just happened to recall something I read fleetingly seven months ago with enough clarity to be able to find it and point out how it is just like this situation. I think the interplay of chance at work is amusing is all.

EDIT: I didn't want you to think my intent was to poke fun at your memory or something. I only wanted to point out an observation for its own sake. I never suspected you had any trouble with your memory and hope things improve for you.


----------



## alasdairm

two smart, funny, awesome sketches from mr. show:

*pre-taped call-in show*





*the audition*







alasdair


----------



## L2R

those are classic. cross excells in comedic tension.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Just saw the trailer for the Oldboy remake. Or rape. 

Looks pretty ridiculous, wish it had never been conceived.


----------



## L2R

so, it turns out i'm going to a screening of "the world's end" tonight after work with a Q&A after by Edgar Wright, Simon Pegg & Nick Frost. you guys got any questions?


----------



## MrGrunge

Ask them what it was like to work with Evan Goldberg and Seth Rogen.


----------



## L2R

when did they work with those guys?


----------



## MrGrunge

I bet they'd at least get the joke


----------



## L2R

thanks for the question which got me lynched. i'm dead now are you happy. 

actually "the world's end" is not at all like "this is the end". glad i got to watch both early, i had no clue how either would be before hand. i laughed more with tonight's movie, and the crowd were really into it. the q&a was fricken sweet too.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'm really looking forward to The World's End. Pegg + Frost + Wright = EPIC WIN EVERY TIME!


----------



## kytnism

L2R said:


> thanks for the question which got me lynched. i'm dead now are you happy.



i thought it was quite comical and would have loved to see the response to it 

...kytnism...


----------



## L2R

Nah it would've been hugely lame. A dude in our group asked about their use of the word "cunt" in the film (which was minimal). Hilarious response had the 800 odd people in an uproar. Good q&a, stayed right to the end.


----------



## L2R

won a double pass to see wolverine for free the day before release (wednesday) = w00t!

at midnight .... .ummm... i guess that means two seats for my fatass.


----------



## Max Power

I have no idea who this woman is but I want to fuck the everliving shit out of her . . . based on this gif alone.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Are you not familiar with Aubrey Plaza?  Parks n Rec, Safety Not Guaranteed, Scott Pilgrim, Funny People, etc - she's been around for a while now.

But yeah, her "bitchy hipster chick" personality makes her both annoying and sexy at the same time.  10/10 would Bangulate


----------



## Max Power

Haven't seen more than 10 minutes of any of those.  There's a chance she might not always be as sexy as she is in that gif so I'll pass for now in order to maintain this pristine image.


----------



## MrGrunge

Yeah, in her film/television appearances she's dressed to look pretty plain and uninteresting (she's often typecast).

She cleans up very nicely, though.


----------



## 23536

She has a Chris Bosh obsession

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2013/04/aubrey_plaza_has_a_chris_bosh.php


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

aubrey is a dime. she always plays the same character. apathetic, self-absorbed, sarcastic. she's really good at it. don't let _Safety Not Guaranteed_ be your first impression.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## kytnism

^ based on the trailer, reminds me of puberty blues vs american pie.

im a sucker for trashbag films on a lazy weekend though, so will check it out :D

...kytnism...


----------



## Max Power

I'd already forgotten about that gif, nice.

OK, non-f&t random thought vrs. Bukowski

(because I dusted off one of his books today and found an old favorite)


*NSFW*: 




the strongest of the strange
you won’t see them often
for wherever the crowd is
they
are not.
those odd ones, not
many
but from them
come
the few
good paintings
the few
good symphonies
the few
good books
and other
works.
and from the
best of the
strange ones
perhaps
nothing.
they are
their own
paintings
their own
books
their own
music
their own
work.
sometimes I think
I see
them – say
a certain old
man
sitting on a
certain bench
in a certain
way
or
a quick face
going the other
way
in a passing
automobile
or
there’s a certain motion
of the hands
of a bag-boy or a bag-
girl
while packing
supermarket
groceries.
sometimes
it is even somebody
you have been
living with
for some
time -
you will notice
a
lightning quick
glance
never seen
from them
before.
sometimes
you will only note
their
existance
suddenly
in
vivid
recall
some months
some years
after they are
gone.
I remember
such a
one -
he was about
20 years old
drunk at
10 a.m.
staring into
a cracked
New Orleans
mirror
facing dreaming
against the
walls of
the world
where
did I
go?


----------



## 23536

Bukowski's wacky line breaks never made any sense to me.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ He's no e.e. cummings


----------



## L2R

massive piracy is good for game of thrones

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/28087/-thrones-piracy-better-than-an-emmy


----------



## Max Power

Max Power said:


>



God, I love this gif so much.

Hey HNIF, so I'm at the library checking out the flicks when I come across . . .


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Right next to the award-winning The Descendants? Your library knows what's up.

But can Clooney do this?






Or this?






No, I don't believe he can.

Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo > The Descendants


----------



## Carl Landrover

Any word on _ Jobs_? The movie about Steve Jobs with Ashton Kutcher. 

It's rated a 5.6 on IMDB, but it didn't come out yet (at least not in the states). I'm not sure if it's rated so low because of Ashton Kutcher dislike or if it's just a shitty movie. Anyone see it yet or know anyone who has seen it? Any notable reviews?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Eric Foreman's sister Laurie Foreman [characters on That 70's Show] passed away after going into cardiac arrest at a rehab facility. She was 43 and her real name was Lisa Robin Kelly.


----------



## L2R

ben affleck is the new batman


----------



## Bardeaux

Ashton Kutchar is Steve Jobs and Ben Affleck is Batman. 

I'll be resigning from F&T tomorrow.


----------



## L2R

^three of the prophesies in one hit, the apocalypse is nigh nigh, if not nigh


----------



## 23536

I never liked Christian Bale as Bantam. Flat affect, speaks in a monotone, etc.  The Nolan Batman movies were already very lugubrious, and Bale darkened them even further.  They're good movies, but they _feel_ like a gram of Seroquel.


----------



## MrGrunge

23536 said:


> I never liked Christian Bale as Bantam. Flat affect, speaks in a monotone, etc.  The Nolan Batman movies were already very lugubrious, and Bale darkened them even further.  They're good movies, but they _feel_ like a gram of Seroquel.



That's Batman for you.  The comics of the late-80's and onward depicted a very dark and brooding Batman rather than his earlier Adam West-style incarnation.  In that sense, the Nolan trilogy was very loyal to the source material.


----------



## Max Power

Bardeaux said:


> Ashton Kutchar is Steve Jobs and Ben Affleck is Batman.
> 
> I'll be resigning from F&T tomorrow.


Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

she's such a beautiful badass. i don't understand how she went from _Lost in Translation_ to this. i mean she has always tried to balance here career between blockbusters and projects she obviously loves, but it's been slipping. i can't wait for her to get back on track. maybe she already is, though i see two more comic book movies coming up on her imdb page. one post- and one pre-production. and they certainly are not daniel clowes adaptations.


----------



## Max Power

I, for one, am very excited for her full frontal scene coming up. You know, to see how artistic the cinematography will be.


----------



## poopie

*Constellations of Directors and their Stars*

http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/09/07/director-star-chart/


Also, I found out (I'm probably the last one in the area to know) that a smattering of the cast of TWD live in some lofts TWO FUCKING BLOCKS from my house.


When will season 7 of 30 Rock be on Netflix? I need it.


----------



## Carl Landrover

poopie said:


> When will season 7 of 30 Rock be on Netflix? I need it.



Word. I didn't even realize there was a season 7 until I finished season 6 and realized that there had to be more! I didn't see any of it when it was on TV.


----------



## L2R

don't have kids. 


i haven't seen an arthouse or anything remotely deep in years. all the films i see grunge and max and the rest post about seeing in the sticky make me feel ashamed of myself. 

*hands in film geek id, badge and gun*

i got old


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you've just come full circle.


----------



## L2R

Oh true  

Particularly around my mid-section


----------



## Max Power

I don't even like films, tbh.


----------



## Belisarius

As someone who gets into frequent (light!) arguments over film opinions, this CollegeHumor sketch hits it dead on.  Worth the watch.

"How Hollywood Ruins Relationships"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlNP8Z0Kimk


----------



## Bill

So how come no one ever mentioned to me how fucking hilarious Trailer Park Boys or Curb Your Enthusiasm is
I've been watching both lately and laughing my ass off


----------



## Max Power

Bill said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm



Pretty pretty pretty good.

And thanks for replying to my PM ya jerk.


----------



## Bardeaux

Don't make it harder than it has to be, Max.


----------



## Bill

I couldn't think of anything witty to say so I replied with a gif I thought you would like
ISN'T THAT ENOUGH FOR YOU, GARSH


----------



## Max Power

At the time of that comment, you hadn't sent the gif yet. I think MonsieurGrunge would enjoy it more. I was hoping for some ironic /pol/ shitposting.


----------



## Bill

**Black Nationalist Flag**

Oh so in other words you'd like me to red pill the shit outta you?


----------



## Max Power

*muh six million*



Bill said:


> Oh so in other words you'd like me to red pill the shit outta you?



I lost it when I saw "black nationalist flag". Oy vey.


----------



## Bill

*Tips fedora*


----------



## Max Power

Upboat for you, good sir!





Oh god, this is ironic shitposting/meme spouting of the highest degree. I'd infract both of us if I wasn't worried it'd ruin our relationship.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Sunday - last episode of BB after 5 wonderful seasons.

Wednesday night - watched last episode of 30 Rock after becoming a fan late in the series. Been watching for 2 years now. 

Friday night? - Getting close to finishing The Office. I saw most of Season 9 on TV, but there were a few scenes and episodes I missed including the last 4-5 episodes. After tomorrow I'll have finished that one after having started watching the series a few years ago when they first started having repeats on daily. Been about 4 years of watching that show. 

Kind of sad seeing the end of the stories of so many characters I've grown to love over the season. Granted they were far apart from Liz Lemon to Walter White to Michael Scott to Jesse Pinkman to Pam and Jim Halpert to Jack Donaghy to Dwight Schrute to Hank Schrader. Great characters, great stories, great shows, great memories. Sad to see them end, but it's enjoyable seeing how things come to an end.


----------



## poopie

Carl Landrover said:


> Sunday - last episode of BB after 5 wonderful seasons.
> 
> Wednesday night - watched last episode of 30 Rock after becoming a fan late in the series. Been watching for 2 years now.
> 
> Friday night? - Getting close to finishing The Office. I saw most of Season 9 on TV, but there were a few scenes and episodes I missed including the last 4-5 episodes. After tomorrow I'll have finished that one after having started watching the series a few years ago when they first started having repeats on daily. Been about 4 years of watching that show.
> 
> Kind of sad seeing the end of the stories of so many characters I've grown to love over the season. Granted they were far apart from Liz Lemon to Walter White to Michael Scott to Jesse Pinkman to Pam and Jim Halpert to Jack Donaghy to Dwight Schrute to Hank Schrader. Great characters, great stories, great shows, great memories. Sad to see them end, but it's enjoyable seeing how things come to an end.



Your invite should be in the mail, Carl


----------



## alasdairm

Carl Landrover said:


> Getting close to finishing The Office. I saw most of Season 9 on TV, but there were a few scenes and episodes I missed including the last 4-5 episodes. After tomorrow I'll have finished that one after having started watching the series a few years ago when they first started having repeats on daily. Been about 4 years of watching that show.


i've been wrapping up the office too. pretty consistent throughout. it did dip when michael left but i still enjoyed it.

watched a couple of episodes of 'orange is the new black'. it's excellent.

alasdair


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Thank You Creators of Breaking Bad, The Office, and 30 Rock*



alasdairm said:


> i've been wrapping up the office too. pretty consistent throughout. it did dip when michael left but i still enjoyed it.
> 
> watched a couple of episodes of 'orange is the new black'. it's excellent.
> 
> alasdair



Finished _The Office_ last night. I didn't care much for the 8th season, but I thought this last season was decent, definitely worth watching. I'm glad to have finished the series. I started watching when it was put on daily in the evenings. Saw them out of order initially, but it eventually grabbed my attention. The last episode was a little disappointing because I had heard Michael Scott came back, and while he did, he had only a handful of lines. Would have liked to have seen him a bit more.

Now finished up with _30 Rock_, _The Office_, and _Breaking Bad_. In the last 5 years I've put in a lot of time watching these 3 series. With the exception of the seasons of 30 Rock and The Office that I just watched I've seen every episode of those three shows at least twice if not multiple times. I know there's a few episodes of each show that I've seen half a dozen times. Hell, I watched the season finale of Breaking Bad five times already and it ended less than a week ago. 


Feels weird to know there will be no more new episodes of either show. Though it feels good to have closure on the storylines and to see how things came to be. The progress that each show made from episode 1 to the finale was incredible. The amount of joy, laughter, sadness, anxiety, excitement, and general pleasure that each show produced throughout their run is priceless. 

Sad to see them go, but glad I got the chance to enjoy them.


----------



## 23536

I'm watching the X-Files for the first time.  After 3 episodes, I can't figure out what the big deal is.  Fringe seems much better.


----------



## L2R

^give it a few seasons to really kick in


----------



## 23536

L2R said:


> ^give it a few seasons to really kick in



Normally people say, "Give it a few episodes."  I'm pretty sure you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
No, keep going. The truth is out there!


I took flute lessons in elementary school. It's where I found out that I have little to no musical ability. I did learn how to play the X-Files theme song though. Nothing cooler than playing the X-Files theme song on the flute.


----------



## Max Power

23536 said:


> I'm watching the X-Files for the first time.  After 3 episodes, I can't figure out what the big deal is.  Fringe seems much better.



Fun Fact: Vince "Bravo" Gilligan used to be a writer for The X-Files.


----------



## Bill

**Gold Standard**



Max Power said:


> Upboat for you, good sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, this is ironic shitposting/meme spouting of the highest degree. I'd infract both of us if I wasn't worried it'd ruin our relationship.



Fugg It's habbening, amerilard reptilian overlord juice bankers can into defaulting our monies
Hurry quick into our bunker, Max, we can only except 4th reich like minded individuals


----------



## Max Power

fuggg XDDD

You could have prevented this, go- guy. Now you must live with this degeneracy. I wonder who could be behind it?


----------



## Max Power

Okay, my head is about to explode if this lounge-tier shitposting continues any longer.




Ever since I discovered a faster/easier/idiot-proof way to make gifs it's become a tad addicting.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Max Power said:


> Okay, my head is about to explode if this lounge-tier shitposting continues any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I discovered a faster/easier/idiot-proof way to make gifs it's become a tad addicting.



How do you make gifs? Teach me your ways, Maxy.


----------



## L2R

Teach me sensei, I do good grasshopper position.


----------



## Max Power

L2R said:


> Teach me sensei, I do good grasshopper position.



L2R, make a Simpsons reference. Please, mate. Any reference.




Frank, you need VLC & Photoshop.

http://jericapng.livejournal.com/14025.html


----------



## His Name Is Frank

All I have is a VD and ms paint.


----------



## L2R

Max Power said:


> L2R, make a Simpsons reference. Please, mate. Any reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank, you need VLC & Photoshop.
> 
> http://jericapng.livejournal.com/14025.html


Fine. First I'll take you to heaven before I send you to hell.


----------



## Carl Landrover

For some reason seeing Prezbo as the new Vonage spokesperson really cracks me up.


----------



## Max Power

L2R said:


> Fine. First I'll take you to heaven before I send you to hell.



Use a pen, Sideshow Bob!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power said:


> Use a pen, Sideshow Bob!



LOL! I couldn't place L2R's quote until you said that. Now I can totally hear Sideshow Bob saying that. He says it on the houseboat before Bart gets him to sing the HMS Pinafore in Cape Feare right?


I have the first 8 seasons on DVD. I should give it a rewatch since I've finally seen a lot of the movies they parodied in the earlier seasons.

-----
Whoa! I just started watching Freaks and Geeks the other day to help past the time during this current WD period. I knew the main girl character looked familiar, but I had no idea she was Sylvia on last season of Mad Men or Samantha in Grandma's Boy.


----------



## Tude

23536 said:


> I'm watching the X-Files for the first time.  After 3 episodes, I can't figure out what the big deal is.  Fringe seems much better.



I loved watching that as a kid! Wish they'd air reruns :/

David Duchovny


----------



## Roger&Me

Just saw that they're making a movie about julian assange. 

fucking lame, imho.

hollywood needs to stop making biopics about every semi-noteworthy rando that comes along


----------



## L2R

^there have been _several_ such productions over the last few years. there was one already screened on aussie tv about him as a hacker in his youth. benedict cumberbatch plays him in the biggest one.



Carl Landrover said:


> LOL! I couldn't place L2R's quote until you said that. Now I can totally hear Sideshow Bob saying that. He says it on the houseboat before Bart gets him to sing the HMS Pinafore in Cape Feare right?



precisely!

fortunately, the boat drifted past this ...erm brothel.


----------



## kytnism

just got tickets to see "avenue q" next month.

cant wait to see it in the flesh :D

...kytnism...


----------



## L2R

Kytn that link just sent me to an ad on "shagster"


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm watching this movie on netflix, and zooey deschanel does the madison in B&W dressed as anna. from _Bande a part_. i'm not in the zooey fan club or anything. i do like anna. and jena malone is part of the dance line. but she's a conniving slut. at this point.


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> LOL! I couldn't place L2R's quote until you said that. Now I can totally hear Sideshow Bob saying that. He says it on the houseboat before Bart gets him to sing the HMS Pinafore in Cape Feare right?
> 
> 
> I have the first 8 seasons on DVD. I should give it a rewatch since I've finally seen a lot of the movies they parodied in the earlier seasons.



_Cape Feare_ is one of the better episodes. DIE BART DIE.

I rewatch the old episodes sometimes and I'm still catching new movie references all the time. The top referenced film would without a doubt be _Citizen Kane_. Especially the Rosebud episode.

http://izismile.com/2013/03/27/famous_movie_scenes_recreated_in_the_simpsons_10_pics_24_gifs.html


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power said:


> _Cape Feare_ is one of the better episodes. DIE BART DIE.




It's actually German for "The Bart, The"


Nobody who speaks German could be an evil man


----------



## 23536

Where's McGrunge?


----------



## Max Power

23536 said:


> Where's McGrunge?



I don't know, but I'm scared.


----------



## Bill

^


----------



## 23536




----------



## Max Power




----------



## Bill




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm watching _This Is the End_, and i'm 90 percent sure james franco has a picture of lindsey wixon's mouth on his wall. by terry richardson.


----------



## 23536

The android cop show that premieres tonight will be at least the fifth new US cop show in the past 3 months.

They even found a way to turn The Legend of Sleepy Hollow into a cop show.

This may be considered the golden age of TV drama, but US network TV is still, at best, several decades behind the times (and at worst, a tool of mass oppression).


----------



## 23536

Background music for suspenseful or sentimental moments in TV shows has got to go.  
I don't mind it during montages or scenes without speech, but for everything else it's so overwhelming that I can barely hear the dialogue.  And it's so tacky!  Especially the sentimental stuff.  Every scene that involves a neglected child or scorned lover gets a soporific piano score.  How is nobody sick of these scenes?

I find that there's an inverse relationship between the amount of background music and the quality of the show.  Breaking Bad and the Wire have virtually no music during dialogue, while for garbage like Dexter it's nearly incessant.


----------



## L2R

^ i haven't really been bothered by it on tv shows, but then i don't watch much current stuff. 

however, i am constantly distracted and annoyed by it in films directed by clint eastwood.


----------



## 23536

L2R said:


> ^ i haven't really been bothered by it on tv shows, but then i don't watch much current stuff.
> 
> however, i am constantly distracted and annoyed by it in films directed by clint eastwood.



Here, for instance, a good scene from Fringe that, in my opinion, is lessened by the musical background, especially at 3:32:






Notice also in that clip that Australians are not always good at sounding American, but that's another rant altogether.


----------



## L2R

whayat? i hare narthing wrarng een dait veedeeyiow, darn eet.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm a bit fucked up [addiction wise] and not really in the best place in my life. Pretty much at one of the lowest points. Definitely not in a spot where I'd start a relationship or be ready to be in one. I was wondering though, if I were to get clean and to clean up my life, I know it's a long shot, but what do you guys think of my chances of getting a date with Jennifer Lawrence? If not a full date what about a dance together? You can tell I'm on drugs because of the delusional nature of my question.

Think the chances are as good as one in a million? Not sure if they're even that good. I mean she's a beautiful, talented, famous actress who has her picture plastered all over the country. Actually the world as I imagine the Hunger Games is global. 


I once saw Julia Stiles in person. I stood a few feet from her. She was even prettier in person than on camera. Maybe I'll see Jennifer Lawrence somewhere someday.


----------



## L2R

^give it up, bro. i hear she kicks puppies between takes on the set.

even in this current state of health, you're too good for her.


----------



## GodSpeedK

23536 said:


> Where's McGrunge?



Probably writing an ingenious screenplay on napkins.


----------



## 23536

Carl Landrover said:


> I'm a bit fucked up [addiction wise] and not really in the best place in my life. Pretty much at one of the lowest points. Definitely not in a spot where I'd start a relationship or be ready to be in one. I was wondering though, if I were to get clean and to clean up my life, I know it's a long shot, but what do you guys think of my chances of getting a date with Jennifer Lawrence? If not a full date what about a dance together? You can tell I'm on drugs because of the delusional nature of my question.
> 
> Think the chances are as good as one in a million? Not sure if they're even that good. I mean she's a beautiful, talented, famous actress who has her picture plastered all over the country. Actually the world as I imagine the Hunger Games is global.



This would make an excellent movie.  Some random guy's pursuit of an unobtainable starlet.  I never watch love-type movies, but I'd watch a non-sappy version of that (I don't mean a date-type romantic comedy, but a pseudo-creepy stalker film, without the violence).  

And, I should add, the courtship would take place not after you clean yourself up, but while you've got a habit.  A habit to a novel substance.  Which you synthesize in your RV.

You'd devise a way to use the substance to break the ice with the unobtainable woman.  And you're in!

I thought you said you were married.


----------



## L2R

Max Power!
empty your pm


did you open the xmas pressie i sent you, or what?


----------



## 23536

Just started watching Dollhouse.  How does a series that good get canceled?  How were its ratings not sky high?

Formulaic tripe like Law & Order and CSI Miami (filmed in LA) runs for a decade, but this series can't get a third season?  It's better than 99% of the stuff on TV.


----------



## Max Power

L2R said:


> Max Power!
> empty your pm



Will do. Sorry, haven't been online much as of late.

And I won't open until you tell me what it is. Cheers.


----------



## L2R

man, i'm not even that malicious with people i dislike quite a lot. why would i hurt a friend?  this lack of trust is genuinely upsetting, bro. it's a massive collection of film scripts, labelled as unproduced films, many were eventually made, even if updated from those versions. there are some surprising sequels in there. 

so there, enjoy and share as you please.  i'll go sit in the corner for a bit.


----------



## Max Power

Well, shit. Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Max Power

And yes, my entire life can be summed up in Simpsons stills.


----------



## L2R

halfway to redemption lies in the fixing/updating of the index. no one has touched that in almost a year.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power said:


> Well, shit. Now I feel guilty.




Well if I recall correctly there may just be a turkey behind that bed


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> Well if I recall correctly there may just be a turkey behind that bed



You are co-rrect. One of the best episodes.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

[video=vimeo;81500473]http://vimeo.com/81500473[/video]

Joe tries to rid herself of her sexuality.

i really like her name in the film %)


----------



## L2R

they are rebooting the naked gun and jacob's ladder


----------



## 23536

Animal Planet has hunting shows now.

I don't like my species.


----------



## L2R

happy christmas from me to you. 
here's a gift
...


which is actually a curse. 

the 1978 star wars xmas special. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn...y-special_shortfilms?start=1#from=embediframe


----------



## 23536

New American-made Hercules movie and predictably all the characters have English accents.

Every ancient character in American movies speaks with an English accent.

Why didn't they cast Greeks for the Hercules movie?  I like the way Greeks talk. And I like how they all have names that sound like Kristos Papanikolas.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I wish they had more all day marathons of shows I love. It's nice being able to put on the TV at almost any hour and have Breaking Bad playing for me.


----------



## L2R

23536 said:


> New American-made Hercules movie and predictably all the characters have English accents.
> 
> Every ancient character in American movies speaks with an English accent.
> 
> Why didn't they cast Greeks for the Hercules movie?  I like the way Greeks talk. And I like how they all have names that sound like Kristos Papanikolas.



agreed

let's take the piss and make an ancient set movie with an all cockney cast.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Now that 2013 is a wrap I finished with a total of 185 new movies. That beats my previous record of 156 from the previous year. Maybe this year I'll break 200? 

Saw a lot of movies from recent years. Saw a number of classics from the 60's and 70's and saw a good amount of 80's movies. Lot more Eddie Murphy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

with literally having a list of all the movies you saw over the year, can you pick a favorite? 

i think i probably missed a dozen during a time i wasn't logging on much, but otherwise i got practically every movie i saw this year in the "last film you saw" thread. i'll be doing my tally soon. i already know i didn't see nearly as many as 2012. which i think i counted.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

2011: 120 movies

2012: 60 movies

2013: 64 movies

i'm slipping. i think both on how many movies i see and about getting them in the last film you saw thread. i'm more concerned about fixing the latter.

big numbers, Carl.


----------



## Max Power

L2R said:


> they are rebooting the naked gun



Without Leslie Nielsen? what.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Just got this. Pretty happy.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i think i probably missed a dozen during a time i wasn't logging on much, but otherwise i got practically every movie i saw this year in the "last film you saw" thread.



This reminds me, I've really been slacking on that front. Maybe I can get a list from the library of all my checkouts? That'd be neat.


----------



## Bardeaux

Max Power said:


> Without Leslie Nielsen? what.



If Ben Affleck is signed on as Drebin I'll lose my shit.


----------



## Carl Landrover

hydroazuanacaine said:


> with literally having a list of all the movies you saw over the year, can you pick a favorite?



It's pretty difficult picking out a favorite. I tried to watch a variety of movies and it's difficult comparing different genres. I could pick out movies that stood out to me or acting performances that stood out, but I'm not sure if I have any clear cut favorites. First things first here's the list: 

1) 21 Jump Street (2012)
2) Toy Story 2 (1999) 
3) Tombstone (1993) 
4) In Time (2011)
5) Total Recall (1990) 
6) Spellbound (1945) 
7) Django Unchained (2012)
8 ) To Kill a Mockingbird (1962) 
9) Horrible Bosses (2011) 
10) WALL-E (2008 ) 
11) Munich (2005) 
12) The Book of Eli (2010)
13) Ray (2004) 
14) Serendipity (2001) 
15) The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) 
16) Boogie Nights (1997) 
17) Hall Pass (2011) 
18 ) Zero Dark Thirty (2012)
19) Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story (2007) 
20) How to Train Your Dragon (2010) 
21) Red Eye (2005) 
22) Jeff, Who Lives at Home (2011) 
23) Four Brothers (2005) 
24) Monsters vs. Aliens (2009)
25) The Descendants (2011) 
26) Lakeview Terrace (2008 ) 
27) The Brave One (2007) 
28 ) Fast and Furious (2009) 
29) Our Idiot Brother (2011) 
30) Wanderlust (2012) 
31) We Bought a Zoo (2011) 
32) Anger Management (2003)
33) The Wrestler (2008 ) 
34) 12 Angry Men (1957) 
35) The Cabin in the Woods (2011)
36) Rango (2011) 
37) Freedom Writers (2007) 
38 ) Fast Five (2011) 
39) Oxy-Morons (2010) 
40) Extract (2009) 
41) Sideways (2004) 
42) Deliverance (1972) 
43) A Beautiful Mind (2001) 
44) Videodrome (1983) 
45) Leaving Las Vegas (1995) 
46) Toy Story 3 (2010) 
47) The Hurricane (1999)
48 ) Synecdoche, New York (2008 ) 
49) Kids Are All Right, The (2010) 
50) Avengers, The (2012) 
51) Goon (2011) 
52) Ted (2012) 
53) Top Gun (1986) 
54) Raven, The (2012) 
55) Sherlock Holmes (2009) 
56) Midnight in Paris (2011) 
57) J. Edgar (2011) 
58 ) Mission to Mars (2000) 
59) Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) 
60) Dead Man Walking (1995) 
61) Deconstructing Harry (1997) 
62) Safety Not Guaranteed (2012) 
63) K-Pax (2001) 
64) The Reader (2008 ) 
65) The Hunger Games (2012) 
66) Lions for Lambs (2007) 
67) Raising Arizona (1987) 
68 ) The Ides of March (2011) 
69) Thelma & Louise (1991) 
70) Good Morning, Vietnam (1987) 
71) Prometheus (2012) 
72) The Incredibles (2004) 
73) The Lives of Others [Das Leben der Anderen] (2006) 
74) Notes on a Scandal (2006) 
75) Dead Presidents (1995) 
76) American Graffiti (1973) 
77) Wag the Dog (1997) 
78 ) Under the Tuscan Sun (2003) 
79) The Fisher King (1991) 
80) Insider, The (1999) 
81) Virgin Suicides, The (1999) 
82) Looper (2012)
83) The Croods (2013)
84) Good Night, and Good Luck. (2005) 
85) My Cousin Vinny (1992) 
86) Winter’s Bone (2010) 
87) 13 Going on 30 (2004) 
88 ) Moonrise Kingdom (2012) 
89) Run Lola Run (1998 ) 
90) Lawless (2012) 
91) Robin Hood (2010) 
92) Philadelphia (1993) 
93) Flight (2012) 
94) Safe House (2012) 
95) Magic Mike (2012) 
96) Ocean’s Thirteen (2007) 
97) Killer Joe (2011) 
98 ) Sin Nombre (2009) 
99) End of Watch (2012) 
100) For a Good Time, Call… (2012)
101) Hitchcock (2012) 
102) Savages (2012) 
103) Skyfall (2012) 
104) The Master (2012)
105) Total Recall (2012) 
106) Sin City (2005) 
107) Side Effects (2013)
108 ) Glengarry Glen Ross (1992) 
109) ParaNorman (2012) 
110) Manhattan (1979) 
111) 54 (1998 )
112) Platoon (1986) 
113) Paranormal Activity 3 (2001) 
114) Movie 43 (2013) 
115) Frost/Nixon (2008 ) 
116) Barton Fink (1991) 
117) Miller’s Crossing (1990)
118 ) Lincoln (2012) 
119) Midnight Cowboy (1969) 
120) The Deer Hunter (1978 ) 
121) Arbitrage (2012) 
122) Spring Breakers (2012) 
123) The Score (2001) 
124) Seven Psychopaths (2012)
125) Gravity (2013)
126) Men in Black 3 (2012) 
127) The Amazing Spider-Man (2012)
128 ) Margin Call (2011) 
129) Network (1976) 
130) Punch-Drunk Love (2002) 
131) Before Sunrise (1995) 
132) Silver Linings Playbook (2012)
133) Life of Pi (2012) 
134) Warm Bodies (2013) 
135) Stand by Me (1986) 
136) Before Sunset (2004) 
137) Big Fish (2003) 
138 ) Killing Them Softly (2012) 
139) Bonnie and Clyde (1967) 
140) Olympus Has Fallen (2013) 
141) Animal Kingdom (2010)
142) Gangster Squad (2013) 
143) 48 Hrs. (1982) 
144) Wreck-It Ralph (2012) 
145) Another 48 Hrs. (1990) 
146) A Fish Called Wanda (1988 ) 
147) Only God Forgives (2013) 
148 ) Megamind (2010) 
149) The Conversation (1974) 
150) One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest (1975)
151) Red Dawn (2012) 
152) Blue Chips (1994) 
153) In Bruges (2008 ) 
154) Sexy Beast (2000) 
155) Commando (1985) 
156) Flawless (2007) 
157) Oldboy (2003) 
158 ) The Last of the Mohicans (1992)
159) WarGames (1983) 
160) Biloxi Blues (1988 ) 
161) Beverly Hills Cop (1984) 
162) Road House (1989)
163) The Proposal (2009) 
164) The Bling Ring (2013)
165) The Rum Diary (2011) 
166) We Are Marshall (2006) 
167) Hoffa (1992) 
168 ) The Iceman (2012) 
169) Brave (2012) 
170) Easy Rider (1969)
171) This is 40 (2012) 
172) Midnight Express (1978 ) 
173) Identity Thief (2013) 
174) Stripes (1981) 
175) The Terminal (2004) 
176) Trading Places (1983) 
177) Christmas Vacation (1989) 
178 ) Cloud Atlas (2012) 
179) American Hustle (2013)
180) Coming to America (1988 ) 
181) The Ghost Writer (2010) 
182) Death at a Funeral (2007) 
183) Man on a Ledge (2012) 
184) Capote (2005) 
185) Flashdance (1983) 

There were a few that I really enjoyed and stood out more than other films. If I had to pick a top 10 I think it would something like: Silver Linings Playbook, Life of Pi, Midnight in Paris, The Lives of Others, End of Watch, The Wrestler, Django Unchained, Toy Story 3, How to Train Your Dragon, and Sherlock Holmes. These movies were really moving, well acted, and just downright enjoyable to watch. 

There were a lot of other movies that were enjoyable, funny, or moving though. I thought Rum Diary was really funny, a lot more than I thought it would be. I thought Big Fish was incredibly moving and it made me shed quite a few tears. I thought Rango had some of the best animation I've ever seen. Wreck It Ralph was a fun animated movie that had a lot of video game nostalgia tied into it. The Master, which I thought was a bit odd and was only alright had some of the best acting I saw all year between Joaquin Phoenix and Phillip Seymour Hoffman.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that's a diverse list of favorites.

i was trying to remember the end of the movie i was watching last night. couldn't. thought i was going crazy. then i remembered that i was falling asleep and decided to finish it after work today. fucking yesterday was its last day on netflix instant. and it's some stupid korean romance movie, so of course it's not on dvd. now i will never know if spring bears love. i'm assuming it did.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i did not mean to call the movie stupid. i meant small in production. silly thing to make another post about, but it was kinda cute and not correcting myself would slowly chew away at my CNS. and apparently posts are not editable at the moment.


----------



## poopie




----------



## Bardeaux

^Ive seen that :D

There's a whole campaign


----------



## Bill

My neggar Max
Where you be at

I'm coming over!

Oh, did MrGrunge died?


----------



## Max Power

Bill said:


> My neggar Max
> Where you be at
> 
> I'm coming over!
> 
> Oh, did MrGrunge died?



I'm around. Come over, first rounds on me.



And I'd hope not.


----------



## 23536

mrgrunge last activity was 2 weeks ago, so I assume he's fine


----------



## Bill

Max Power said:


> I'm around. Come over, first rounds on me.



I don't drink guy
We can enjoy a fat spliff together though and talk about cinema


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Small typo on the second, doesn't make it any less fabulous. Credits go to: Manuel-vs-brsone.com


----------



## Carl Landrover

Hey there, I've got a question for y'all: In high school when you were just a lowly freshman did you get picked on/bullied/tormented by the seniors/upperclassmen? 

This seems to be a universal thing in movies, but I have no real world experiences of it. Not from the freshman or even the senior perspective. Not only did it not happen to me, but I don't remember seeing it happen to other kids in school. I'm sure this type of bullying does happen, but it often seems exaggerated in TV/film. Maybe my high school was just different from the norm?


----------



## Bardeaux

^Nah. In fact, I had more upperclass friends than freshman friends. It seemed most of the bullying of freshmen was done by other freshmen.


----------



## Max Power

Yeah, I was a bully.

What of it?


----------



## 23536

In football in high school you get brutalized by the varsity players.  Like I said during the Richie Incognito trial, our 3rd string quarterback was crucified naked on the goal post right before everyone crossed the field to get to their cars and busses.


----------



## Bill

So I found a comment from Max Power on youtube
He smokes weed and does _product and strain review vids of soda and chips_

Why you never tell us Max, it isn't unusual or anything


----------



## Bardeaux

Max is a mysterious being. I still don't even know what he/she/it looks like.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power is nothing more than a setting on a blow dryer. _Or is he? _ Dun dun dunnn


----------



## Max Power

Bill said:


> So I found a comment from Max Power on youtube
> He smokes weed and does _product and strain review vids of soda and chips_
> 
> Why you never tell us Max, it isn't unusual or anything


Nah, that's the incorrect spelling. Besides, my YouTube name is a Seinfeld reference.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Max Power said:


> Nah, that's the incorrect spelling. Besides, my YouTube name is a Seinfeld reference.



Mr. Marbles?


----------



## Bardeaux

Kenny Bania?


----------



## psood0nym

Bosco!

Thread. Fucking. Over.


----------



## Bardeaux

So it's recently come to my attention that Citizen Kane was snubbed for best picture at the 1942 Oscars and Shakespeare in Love won over Saving Private Ryan. 

I'm really confused about life right now.....


----------



## poopie

Shut up with all this nonsense. 

Ellen Page has come out as gay. 

She's such a lovely tiny Canadian. Maybe I can make her mine.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Paul Verhoeven is shooting a TV movie in Europe. Better than nothing I guess. Ah the Hollywood days.


----------



## poopie

I think we need to have 12(?) threads for House of Cards.


----------



## poopie

Turns out I wasn't done yet

Pixar (kinda) animates some R-rated scenes


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

poopie said:


> I think we need to have 12(?) threads for House of Cards.



Half of them dedicated to how amazing Kevin Spacey is.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was wondering why i was in such a good mood, then i realized season 6 of rupaul's drag race premiers tonight


----------



## Carl Landrover

Is that a real thing?

Ohhh! _Drag _ race. I get it.


----------



## Max Power

RIP Harold Ramis. :-(


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sorry to hear about harold. didn't realize how much greatness he had a hand in until just pulling up his imdb page. rip.

i didn't die yesterday, but other sources of stress are there. _Blue Is the Warmest Color_ arrived in blu-ray via netflix today. i'm counting on it being my saving grace tonight. i need something soft and nice. dope's bad for you and no one else is on my couch. it's up to you, léa and abdellatif.

edit: 
three hours long? thefuck. well i'll be tired tomorrow morning, but hopefully less tense.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ dude, same shit when i got the chance to see it, stayed up way past my bed time. 



Carl Landrover said:


> Is that a real thing?
> 
> Ohhh! _Drag _ race. I get it.



LOL


----------



## 23536

Carl Landrover said:


> For some reason seeing Prezbo as the new Vonage spokesperson really cracks me up.



That's not him. That's a different guy.


----------



## Max Power

Saw the film _300_ but somehow managed to lose my phone over the weekend. The movie was okay but this new phone is dope.


----------



## Bardeaux

*This is SPARTA!!!!!!!*......again


----------



## Carl Landrover

23536 said:


> That's not him. That's a different guy.



That's crazy. Crazy generous.

It looks like him (the last episode of The Wire he has beard), and I also think it sounds like him. However, it does appear to be a different actor. Uncanny resemblance. Uncanny I says.


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm very disappointed with Netflix regarding historical or current events documentaries. I want to learn about the history of Afghanistan, I don't want to watch a 90 minute military recruiting video.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm disappointed in netflix as well. it's fucking bullshit that you cannot rate movies to the half-star. so many movies are 3.5 or 4.5 stars. i'm a snob when rating movies on bluelight. with netflix i give movies more slack because i watch too many movies to be a snob in choosing and i use that rating system to find those that i'll enjoy watching. $25 billion dollar market cap. fucking half-stars, please.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
I completely agree on the rating system. It's so irritating as I'm either over-rating or under-rating majority of movies I watch. I need the half star!

------------

Add on instead of double posting:

They're definitely not the greatest movies, but for some mindless action entertainment I think the Fast & Furious series has been pretty good. I never saw the third movie, F&F Toyko Drift, and I didn't like the second movie that much, but the few that teamed up Paul Walker and Vin Diesel were entertaining. 

I just started _Fast & Furious 6_. It's opening scene is Paul Walker and Vin Diesel speeding down a tight, windy road. I know he wasn't the most popular of actors, but it's still sad that he passed away. 

The first scene with Dwayne Johnson (The Rock - can ya smell what he's cooking?) has him beating up some dude. I really wanted him to do the Rock Bottom. He didn't. I'm really hoping he does at some point in the film. The People's Elbow would be a little over the top.


----------



## Bill

There's a movie being shot in my area, they used this diner in my little home town to film some scenes the other day






It's called _Carol_ with Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Sarah Paulson, Kyle Chandler and Jake Lacy


----------



## Carl Landrover

Hook up with Rooney Mara

Or become friends with her and then tell her you know this really cool guy on the internets named Carl Landrover. Then set her up with me (I'll owe you big time bro!) and then me and Rooney Mara would obvi hit it off and we'd fall madly in love and be incredibly happy and on top of the world!!! Rooney and I would then forever be in your debt for bringing us together and bringing such happiness to both our lives. Wow! I am excited for this!

So let me know when our meet-up is! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^lmao


----------



## Carl Landrover

_The Panic in Needle Park_ [1971] was one of the most realistic drug movies I've ever seen. Pacino and Kitty Winn played their roles as heroin addicts well. It's on Netflix Instant if any Netflix subscribers are interested.


----------



## Bigdaddy56

It's a little cheesy and hilariously bad, but I watched "The Greed of Men" on Vimeo. It's probably worst than "the room."


----------



## JoeTheStoner

after seeing this poster, i want to change my bl name. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> _The Panic in Needle Park_ [1971] was one of the most realistic drug movies I've ever seen. Pacino and Kitty Winn played their roles as heroin addicts well. It's on Netflix Instant if any Netflix subscribers are interested.



Has anyone else seen this? 

There was a scene that takes place in the police station where the cops are using a magnifying glass to look for injection marks. Do they actually do this anywhere or did they at some point? They even have a bit of dialogue that goes along the lines of, "Last week it took us an hour to find the marks. Turns out this fellow had been shooting into his dick." 

Just seems like a weird practice and I don't understand the point. If they were already arrested for possession or selling than what does it matter if they have some track marks?


----------



## Bardeaux

^I vaguely remember _Panic in Needle Park_, although it seems to keep meshing with my memory of _Lenny_ with Dustin Hofmann. Is it a mostly black and white, dark tale of desperation and the over use of drugs? 

I haven't seen them both in so long, I should revisit them both.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i think i found the most awesomest video on the internet






..,. i'm just sayin


----------



## psood0nym

Is anybody else beside themselves over fucking "Noah?" I just don't see how Hollywood can do it. It's the world's first cartoon-level story for retards, starring Russell Crowe. I mean ... fuck.

EDIT: It makes me want to do air duster.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I did think it was an odd choice for a big budget film. 

Also the preview sounds like it's pronouncing it "No-Ha" where I always heard "No-ah", like it's spelled. Maybe I misheard. I was pretty high.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

captures from "the great beauty" http://www.filmcaptures.com/the-great-beauty/ so beautiful. don't sleep on it if you haven't seen it. one of the best from last year.


----------



## alasdairm

Bardeaux said:


> So it's recently come to my attention that Citizen Kane was snubbed for best picture at the 1942 Oscars and Shakespeare in Love won over Saving Private Ryan.
> 
> I'm really confused about life right now.....


it's a lot less confusing when you realise that awards ceremonies have nothing to do with movie quality...

alasdair


----------



## Carl Landrover

Did it ever bother anyone else that Ethan Embry's parents aren't with him at the end of _Can't Hardly Wait_? He's in a train station waiting to leave to go to college, and he's not going to be back for a while, yet his parents don't come to see him off.

In fact, Amanda Beckett (Jennifer Love Hewitt) only knows he's there because she went to his house and his dad told her that he would be there. It's not like his dad was in a business meeting he couldn't get out of or something; he was at his house.


----------



## poopie

_Forrest Gump_ opening credits done as if they had been done by Wes Anderson

[video=vimeo;92419083]http://vimeo.com/92419083[/video]


----------



## Bill

Carl Landrover said:


> Did it ever bother anyone else that Ethan Embry's parents aren't with him at the end of _Can't Hardly Wait_? He's in a train station waiting to leave to go to college, and he's not going to be back for a while, yet his parents don't come to see him off.
> 
> In fact, Amanda Beckett (Jennifer Love Hewitt) only knows he's there because she went to his house and his dad told her that he would be there. It's not like his dad was in a business meeting he couldn't get out of or something; he was at his house.



Haha well actually no that never crossed my mind
I guess I was too smitten with the dork getting the hawtest girl in school teen love scenario

But I gotta give it you Carl-bro, you think of some of the most unusual overlooked shit


----------



## Max Power

Bill, isn't that scenario your entire high school life?


----------



## Carl Landrover

I love the music selection in _American Hustle_. They frequently fit the scene so perfectly.


Edit: Christian Bale is such a great actor. His dedication is almost scary as far as what he'll put his body through for a role


----------



## Bill

Max Power said:


> Bill, isn't that scenario your entire high school life?



Yes

_Amanda Becket_ sat in front of me in a few of my classes
Seriously the definition of the hottest girl in school, cheer leader and all

We flirted all 4 years but I guess with her I felt to beta to really ever ask her out
Plus most of the time she was with the cliche douche captain of the football and basketball team


----------



## Carl Landrover

When I was a freshman my dream girl who was a junior cheerleader knew I liked her. One day I actually talked to her and she offered to give me a ride home. Without thinking I told her I was good and already had one. 

It's been over a decade since that happened and it still pisses me off to this day. Never got a chance like that again.


I'm not sure what became of her. From rumors I heard she became a pretty bad heroin addict. So we traveled down the same road just never passed each other.


----------



## placid space

Carl Landrover said:


> When I was a freshman my dream girl who was a junior cheerleader knew I liked her. One day I actually talked to her and she offered to give me a ride home. Without thinking I told her I was good and already had one.
> 
> It's been over a decade since that happened and it still pisses me off to this day. Never got a chance like that again.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what became of her. From rumors I heard she became a pretty bad heroin addict. So we traveled down the same road just never passed each other.



Ever checked on her via Facebook, women are more likely to register ?


----------



## Carl Landrover

On Netflix Instant I watched _Bronson_ starring Tom Hardy. After watching it and rating it Netflix asked me "how often I watch Cool Moustaches?"

I can't think of many other movies that would fall in that category. I think Leo had a cool mustache in Django Unchained and I think Daniel Day Lewis had a cool one in Gangs of New York. Thought that was weird.



placid space said:


> Ever checked on her via Facebook, women are more likely to register ?



I think I did a few years ago. Don't remember finding anything. Haven't been on Facebook in about 2 years since I gave up on a lot of things for a while


----------



## psood0nym

^I'm not sure if his mustache is cool or if D.D.L just rocked it, but "There Will Be Blood" comes to mind (same is true of Hardy, IMO). But yeah, mustaches aren't great, esp. sans goatee  ... too popular with douchey cops. 

Hell, this photo even makes me think pipes are badass.


----------



## Max Power

Super Troopers?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Littering and uh...


----------



## Carl Landrover

What sort of party is the Wolf at in the morning before Bonnie comes home?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Someone on BL suggested the movie _The Pianist_. I can't remember if it was here in F&T or in if it was in the lounge. Either way it was an excellent suggestion! I had wanted to see it for a while, but it wasn't until it was specifically suggested that I decided to give it a whirl and I was glad I did. Such a moving film and amazing story. 

So thank you to whomever that was.


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> What sort of party is the Wolf at in the morning before Bonnie comes home?



Stag party.

And that was my suggestion. No worries, mate.


----------



## poopie

Top 100 guest stars on The Simpsons

http://www.pastemagazine.com/blogs/lists/2014/07/the-100-greatest-simpsons-guest-stars.html





Also, fuck everyone who never clued me in to watching Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Bardeaux

^The overwhelming consensus of television critics and millions of viewers? 

(I still haven't seen it)


----------



## Carl Landrover

Going to give a mini rant:

This is a fairly popular thing for movies to say, "Humans only use 10% of their brain. So and so can access XX%, giving them extraordinary powers". 

This seems to be the basic plot of _Lucy_ with Scarlett Johansson and Morgan Freeman. Both are actors I like, though I've seen a few so/so movies with Freeman (_The Sum of All Fears, Along Came A Spider_). I actually think Lucy looks like a 'fun' summer action movie to see, but that fucking plot point about humans only using 10% of their brain annoys me greatly. I remember seeing an article that explained where that notion came from, but if you take a psych 101 class you know that the 10% thing is bullshit. It's one of those stupid Hollywood myths that is continuously perpetuated. If we only used 10% of our brains then we wouldn't be functioning human beings. We use all of our brain. The different lobes or sections are responsible for different things throughout the body. That's a very unscientific explanation, but it makes more fucking sense than "we only use 10% of our brains", as if the majority of it was just unused space, like a hard drive with a ton of unused memory or some vestigial organ like the appendix. 


----
On a less complainy note, I've only got a few films left before I would have seen the bulk of Leo's work. I've still got a few movies from early 2000's and the 90's and _The Great Gatsby_, but I've recently seen _Revolutionary Road_ for the first time and I'm almost done with _The Aviator_. I've got _The Quick and the Dead_ from a mail order via Netflix, so I'm almost there. I am going to give _The Beach_ a second watch as I think I was too young the first time I saw it. Also, I'm not sure if I'm going to watch _Poison Ivy_(1992) or _Critters 3_(1991).


----------



## motherofearth

_Critters 3_ man.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I don't know...do I have to see Critters 1 and 2 to understand 3?


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> I don't know...do I have to see Critters 1 and 2 to understand 3?



You don't have to, but you're missing out on crucial character development of said critters.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Indeed. I don't even know if Critters are good or bad. I think I've seen part of those Gremlins movies. That's with that adorable little Gizmo right? Are Critters like that? I think he shot a flaming marshmallow from a bow and arrow. It was so cute!

Is the amount of Leo that is in Critters 3 equivalent to the amount of effort that would have to go into watching the first 2 Critters in order to see him in Critters 3? It seems that the output is not worth the input.


----------



## motherofearth

Carl Landrover said:


> Indeed. I don't even know if Critters are good or bad. I think I've seen part of those Gremlins movies. That's with that adorable little Gizmo right? Are Critters like that? I think he shot a flaming marshmallow from a bow and arrow. It was so cute!
> 
> Is the amount of Leo that is in Critters 3 equivalent to the amount of effort that would have to go into watching the first 2 Critters in order to see him in Critters 3? It seems that the output is not worth the input.



I think it would pay to not think of the Critters in absolutes - neither good nor bad. They have their functions and needs like anyone else, and the social strata that produced them is still anyone's guess. You'd be doing yourself a wondrous disservice trying to qualify them that way.

Another crucial point you likely inadvertently stumbled upon is that Critters and Gremlins were released roughly around the same time. The creators of Critters were like that one German guy who wasn't Issac Newton and came up w/ calculus first but couldn't get it published 'cos he was a practical dipshit. Thus, they had to change a lot of stuff about the Critter Universe and canon or it woulda looked like plagiarism.


----------



## Carl Landrover

This sounds more interesting than I had initially thought. I have a huge "to watch" list, but I shall add these as well. 

From Jan. 1, 2012 until last night I've seen 470 new movies (new as in new to me). I hit 156 in 2012, 185 in 2013, and I'm up to 129 so far this year, which puts me on pace for 247 if I keep up the same watching consistency. It seems like the "to watch" list has not gone down much at all. It's kind of annoying. Though to be fair 101 of those 470 have come from 2012 and 2013, so a good percentage are just from movies that are still coming out.


----------



## poopie

The MTV is strong with me lately. 

I've loved Awkward since it came out. I think the characters are awesome and the show is hilarious and *slightly* deeper than what you'd expect MTV to put out. 

Then came Faking It. Two best friends who get mistake as a lesbian couple at their school and go with it. Slightly more dramatic, but just as rad. 

Now, Finding Carter debuted last week with a two hour premiere. Carter was kidnapped at the age of three. At the age of sixteen, her mom, the woman she lives more than anything is revealed to be her kidnapper and she is brought back to her actual family- who she sees as total strangers. 

I stick by my story, Sampson!


----------



## Carl Landrover

poopie said:


> I stick by my story, Sampson!



If I wasn't Jamaican then why would I wear this hat?


----------



## motherofearth

Carl Landrover said:


> This sounds more interesting than I had initially thought. I have a huge "to watch" list, but I shall add these as well.
> 
> From Jan. 1, 2012 until last night I've seen 470 new movies (new as in new to me). I hit 156 in 2012, 185 in 2013, and I'm up to 129 so far this year, which puts me on pace for 247 if I keep up the same watching consistency. It seems like the "to watch" list has not gone down much at all. It's kind of annoying. Though to be fair 101 of those 470 have come from 2012 and 2013, so a good percentage are just from movies that are still coming out.



I think you have a problem Carl. My heart goes out to you.



poopie said:


> I've loved Awkward since it came out. I think the characters are awesome and the show is hilarious and *slightly* deeper than what you'd expect MTV to put out.



I very secretly like that show too, and I can't for the life of me figure out why....


----------



## Carl Landrover

motherofearth said:


> I think you have a problem Carl. My heart goes out to you.



I think I have more than one


----------



## Bardeaux

motherofearth said:


> I very secretly like that show too, and I can't for the life of me figure out why....



I'm pretty sure Mountain Dew and MTV got a team of psychologists together in order to design programming that people inexplicably cannot get enough of.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
LOL

I'm no prude, but _Basic Instinct_ has some of the most gratuitous sex scenes I've ever seen. I'm surprised they didn't get NC-17 rating.


----------



## Bardeaux

^Really? I don't remember it being anymore gratuitous than a lot of the other films of the era, aside from the infamous leg cross thing. It's been awhile since I've seen it though...


----------



## Carl Landrover

They seemed more intense than most and more revealing. 

Did the sale of ice picks go up at all after that movie? Does anyone use one of those? Psychos and people who don't know what an ice cube tray is?

Other random thoughts:

The British version of Death at a Funeral was funny. I don't like how only the American version is on TV. I believe the same small person? was used in both movies. I think he's on Game of Thrones.


If your TV is flashing black screens constantly, does anyone know what's wrong with it? Aside from it being broken and needing a new TV.


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

-Sex scene in the movie 300 rise of an empire are the finest between all other movies.
-I think they should continue star gate eve. The latest series (universe), I lived all the ancient devices found in the last series.


----------



## Bardeaux

Carl Landrover said:


> Did the sale of ice picks go up at all after that movie? Does anyone use one of those? Psychos and people who don't know what an ice cube tray is?



lol I don't think I've ever _seen_ an ice pick in real life


----------



## One Thousand Words

The only time I have seen an ice pick used I had just met and complimented a gangster's mole, and within 2 hours  I witnessed her boyfriend  attacking a kilo block of Bolivia's finest in a back room of a Melbourne club.

What are the odds of Matthew McConaughey winning both an oscar and an emmy in the same year? I guess it depends on whether the Emmy powers that be see it as a yearly contestable award or a recognition of a career.


----------



## Bill

_Alright alright alright _


----------



## Bardeaux

^I think I say this at least 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Every time a new waitress comes to work that happens to be attractive and young the same comment is always made, "That's what I love about these high school girls. I get older; they stay the same age." 

It's so true too


Edit:
Going to watch _Riding in Cars with Boys_. The storyline takes place in my town albeit a few decades back. Also, some of the movie was shot here.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Double post! 

This question is only if you're familiar with these two movies. Which movie did you like better: _Threat Level Midnight _or _Lethal Weapon 5_?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

r.i.p. justin.tv


----------



## Carl Landrover

Is it possible to hook a smartphone to an HDTV?


----------



## Max Power

Anything is possible if you set your mind to it.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Carl Landrover said:


> Is it possible to hook a smartphone to an HDTV?



Apple TV and iPhone work seamlessly for this. You do have to fiddle with the output picture size depending on what app you are playing but if it's iTunes based then it is not a problem.


----------



## poopie

Chromecast, yo


----------



## Carl Landrover

That little girl, Agnes, in the _Despicable Me_ movies has got to be one of the cutest animated kids ever created


----------



## One Thousand Words

Cuter than the minions?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

imo, yes.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
I concur.

-----

Oh   The monsters are being mean to the little green monster at the beginning of Monsters University. Poor little guy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hehe, found this onion piece hilarious, New Kindle Helps Readers Show Off By Shouting Title Of Book Loudly And Repeatedly

nailed it with the books mentioned. when it mentioned dan brown's inferno i couldn't help but chuckle, "it's silly but whatever, also reading infinite jest, _also reading infinite jest_" 

i'd call it a guilty pleasure but tbh i never feel guilty about shit like that or cheesy music i like. i like those goofy history conspiracies brown comes up with. and yes i read inferno, can't wait for the movie next year =) /me goes off to watch the da vinci code ;p


----------



## Bill

Lmao @ thread title
I always thought the same fucking thing

I figured it was just some guy that needed a key grip to hold microphones or cams up all day
Amirite?


----------



## Carl Landrover

It's a thing you hold?


----------



## Bill

Nah moar like a holder of things iirc


----------



## bobjayne

Is it really that sad that I'm watching downloaded seasons of Survivor. If it counts for anything I didn't download ANY of iy, twas my younger
cousin.

And truth be told i watched it religiously during highschool when time permitted.

Sad it may be but imma own it. Imma love me some catching seasons id missed.

HATERS GONNA JELLY.

And fwiw, imma watchin the first family sesson - blood V water or wtfever.

Brb. Needta rub some sticks to cook doap n drink coconut cocktails laced with hairon and chingy. Yall jelly nao if not already.


----------



## Carl Landrover

LOL this Simpsons marathon is getting to some of the really funny episodes. The next few days will have some of the best ones. Season 3 is starting now, Homer wore a pink shirt to work and gets put in an insane asylum. LOL classic. Season 3 through 8 is gold. Yellow-skinned gold.


----------



## Bardeaux

^I bet the nostalgia is running strong. This is one of the few times I actually wished I had cable


----------



## One Thousand Words

I tell my kids that any episode since it went digital is known as Zombie Simpsons.


----------



## Max Power

Dad, you killed the zombie Flanders!


----------



## Carl Landrover

They're nearing the end of season 9 and you can see the subtle changes in quality. I'll probably stop watching after a few more seasons. I'm not sure when I actually stopped, seems like I went through the first 13 or so seasons before I gave up.

IMDB tells me there's 26 seasons and I'm stuck with the impressive quality of seasons that were made 20 years ago.


----------



## Max Power

God, I love _The Simpsons _.

Ask a superfan anything.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Who is older, Patty or Selma?

Name four of Fat Tony's goons

What university did Prof Frink Gradaute from?


----------



## Beefstroganoff

Watching Jim Jarmusch's "Coffee and Cigarettes" makes me sad that I'll never get a chance to hang out with Bill Murray, Gza, and Rza at the same time. But then again I get depressed over the fact that Bill Murray, Hunter S. Thompson and I will never speed through the Keys on a cigar powerboat whilst ripped to the tits.


----------



## Bardeaux

Gah, _Coffee and Cigarettes_. It's been so long since I've seen this, that I barely remember it at all. I think I'll be rewatching tonight.


----------



## Max Power

One Thousand Words said:


> Who is older, Patty or Selma?
> 
> Name four of Fat Tony's goons
> 
> What university did Prof Frink Gradaute from?



1. It'd be more fun to quiz on their defining characteristics, but yeah, Selma.

2. I only know Legs & Louie. Maybe Bart if you count that one episode.

3. Uhh . . . he was based on Jerry Lewis in _The Nutty Professor_. So um. Uh. Yeah.

Totally owned that.


----------



## L2R

^yeah i aint seen it since the re-release in cinemas. which year was that?

edit: for bdo


----------



## One Thousand Words

Max Power said:


> 1. It'd be more fun to quiz on their defining characteristics, but yeah, Selma.
> 
> 2. I only know Legs & Louie. Maybe Bart if you count that one episode.
> 
> 3. Uhh . . . he was based on Jerry Lewis in _The Nutty Professor_. So um. Uh. Yeah.
> 
> Totally owned that.



I would also have accepted Johnny Tightlips and Jimmy the Snitch. At a pinch I might have given you his son Michael over Bart

And Professor Frink graduated and works at Springfield Heights Institute of Technology.


----------



## Carl Landrover

My trivia knowledge doesn't extend past season 10. They're almost done with season 11 now and I have definitely seen all these before. Not for a few years, but I've seen them. I'm just trying to figure out where I stopped. 

I do know I always thought the marijuana episode was funny and the one where they go to Brazil and I think those were in the mid teens, as far as seasons go.


Edit: I started rewatching The Wire last week. Jimmy McNulty is my favorite alcoholic.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

homie disappeared for a week then hit me up...

7:28 AM - S: what up
7:28 AM - R: I THOUGHT U DIED
7:28 AM - S: lol i did bro
7:28 AM - S: i was like neo when he first jacked into the matrix, cept real life
7:28 AM - R: do tell
7:28 AM - S: i had withdrawls and all kinds of shit
7:28 AM - R: u see all those celeb nudes leaked ?
7:29 AM - S: nah
7:29 AM - S: link
7:30 AM - R: /r/Celebs
7:35 AM - R: LOL WHY YOU GO AFK ON ME ;P
7:39 AM - R: rofl no internet for a week, i know how it is ;p ima crash, hit u up later tonight
7:40 AM - S: im here


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Holy Jennifer Lawrence Batman!


----------



## Zerrr

I haven't noticed a thread for the show Person of Interest, it's a great show. (season 4 is on now but prior episodes are available @ Amazon)


----------



## Max Power

Zerrr said:


> I haven't noticed a thread for the show Person of Interest, it's a great show. (season 3 is on now but prior episodes are available on Amazon)



Go for it.


----------



## Zerrr

^Thanks.

(correction)Its actually season 4 now, considering there is no thread for the show I doubt too many people on BL watch it.


----------



## Carl Landrover

About 15 years ago we had a movie theater built in our town, and about a decade ago they started doing $5 Tuesdays where all movies all day long are $5. It became so popular that other movie theaters in the area did something similar since they were losing too much business on that night. So the next nearest theater now has cheaper Tuesdays with $5.50 ticket prices. Either way, it's a good night to head to the movie theater. I haven't taken much advantage of this over the years, but have been lately. Currently have a 4 week streak of going. Probably won't continue for much longer, but I forgot how great it was actually seeing a movie in the theater.

Due to the popularity of $5 Tuesdays there have been good sized crowds thus far. I had forgotten how much more fun it is with a full theater as we travel through the story together. Experiencing the same emotions together; the ups and the downs, the humor and the sadness, the twists and the revelations. Laughter being contagious makes the funny parts become funnier. Sudden shocks make you jump a little higher. The sound and screen overtake those senses and invite you into the story and away from the modern disturbances of the computer or the phone or the other dozens of distractions that happen while watching a movie at home. It's been most enjoyable. 

I've mentioned it numerous times on this board, but I keep a list of all the movies I've seen so I know how many movies I've seen this year. Only new movies (movies that are new to me, not new as in they just came out) are listed. I've seen over 180 movies so far this year and the last 4 weeks that I've gone to the theater are the first 4 I've seen in the theater this year. I had forgotten what a fun experience it was, especially for the simplicity of it. Definitely an enjoyable escape, and much healthier (and cheaper!) than my other substance filled escapes. 

So far I've seen _The Giver_ (had read the book years earlier), _The Maze Runner_ (had not read the book), _Gone Girl_ (had not read the book), and last night I saw _The Judge_. It was good, a little heavier than I had anticipated. Robert Downey Jr. continues to show his incredible range being able to seem like different people in his different roles. He's not Robert Downey playing Tony Stark. He was Tony Stark in Iron Man, he was Sherlock Holmes, he was Charlie Chaplin, and he was an emotionally damaged, strong-willed estranged son in _The Judge_. 

As a heroin addict he gives me hope.


----------



## Zerrr

^Very cool. Where I live the avg price for a single movie is about $12. A few places actually have their own gestapo that check tickets. (sometimes mid-movie)

Looking foreword to seeing Birdman and upcoming Jolie movie. (forget the name)

Hope you're doing well Landrover.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sofia coppola directed an adaptation of _The Little Mermaid_. it doesn't star elle fanning. that's kinda the last straw.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> sofia coppola directed an adaptation of _The Little Mermaid_. it doesn't star elle fanning. that's kinda the last straw.



What's the point of living, really.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I recently watched _Up_ for the first time and I had a question for anyone who has seen it. 

Spoilers for _Up_ (2009) 


*NSFW*: 



Did anyone else think the ending was odd for a Pixar movie that is targeted mainly for children? Basically the bad guy falls off the floating house and plummets to his death (not shown). The house that the old man had floated away on floats away and falls back to earth where he had wanted it to end up. The old man and the boy then take the zeppelin-type airship that the bad guy floated around in and keep it for themselves.  

So, to sum up: kill bad guy (who had been the old mans idle growing up), take his floating airship house, and then live on with the dead guys airship and his crew of dogs. 

What a great lesson to learn. Killing people and taking over their identity is a worthwhile idea and is possible if the other person is old and a recluse 






-------
Also, I broke 200 last night with a movie theater viewing of _John Wick_ and then I moved to 201 when I came home and finished watching _The Great Outdoors_ (1988 )


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Max Power said:


> What's the point of living, really.


i recognize that callous defense. it's ok, Max. i know this affects you too. it affects us all. you don't have to hide your disappointment. not here.


----------



## Carl Landrover

It's not an animated version?



hydroazuanacaine said:


> sofia coppola directed an adaptation of _The Little Mermaid_. it doesn't star elle fanning. that's kinda the last straw.



I'm confused what your disappointed with. That she is directing an adaptation of _The Little Mermaid _ or that it's not starring Elle Fanning? She seems kind of young to play Ariel.



I started giving _The Little Mermaid _a rewatch several years ago while I was tripping on mushrooms. The animation was looking sweet, but then the bad woman (Ursula?) came on and it was all dark and scary, so I shut it off. She had too many bad vibes, man.


I'm sure a number of y'all are aware of this, but there's always been the different rumors that Disney inserts sexual references/things into several of their films. A number of them are up for debate, but this is one that you can actually see. When Ariel is marrying the dude at some point when they're on the guys boat or it's his dads boat or something, anyways when they're talking to the priest guy who is marrying them while in the middle of talking the priest guy gets a boner. It's very brief, like he got excited and then it went away, but while he's talking all of a sudden his pants tent up because they're full of animated bone, and then they go back down before it's noticeable.

If you're not looking right at his crotch you'll miss it.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i recognize that callous defense. it's ok, Max. i know this affects you too. it affects us all. you don't have to hide your disappointment. not here.



I wasn't kidding, though.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Carl Landrover said:


> I'm confused what your disappointed with. That she is directing an adaptation of _The Little Mermaid _ or that it's not starring Elle Fanning? She seems kind of young to play Ariel.


ariel is 15, maybe 16. elle fanning turned 16 this year, and they've already filmed. the timing was perfect. she would have been wonderful as ariel. people really fucked up on this one.  

yeah, it's live action. ariel is played by this hag. travesty. look how upset Max is.


----------



## Carl Landrover

She looks like a full grown woman when she becomes a human. Plus there's the whole getting married thing. 

Statutory rape, noice.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you might be running a fairy tale through an incompatible lens. with the "whole getting married thing," producers probably were as well. people like you, Carl.


----------



## Max Power

Has anyone seen Godard's interpretation of _The Little Mermaid_? He made it early on in his career for a college course, starring a young, fresh, and still very wet-behind-the-ears Anna Karina.


----------



## Carl Landrover

The only Van Damme movies I remember are The Quest, Streetfighter, and Sudden Death. I'm watching one of his earlier movies, _Bloodsport_, and I'm surprised by how athletic he is. I remember him seeming strong and quick, but sort of on the leaner side. He's kind of buff in this movie and he is in crazy good shape.


----------



## L2R

bloodsport is classic. damn that title takes me back to the vhs daze something awful.


----------



## Max Power

You don't look like Tanaka clan . . .


----------



## L2R

it's not about look, but the smell. don't be silly, MP.


----------



## Max Power

If Senzo Tanaka is his shidoshi, then show us the Dim Mak.
What the hell is a Dim Mack?
_Death touch_.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

damn, Max. sometimes i leave you hanging. that's not right.

anyway. very good. but brick not hit back.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> damn, Max. sometimes i leave you hanging. that's not right.



I do it, too, so it's only fair it happen to me.

Sincerely,

Daphne's lips


----------



## Carl Landrover

Daphne Moon?


She got nice legs and is purdy


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

put 'em both in a black tee, tomayto-tomahto ...


*NSFW*:


----------



## Carl Landrover

Emily Blunt is pregnant, WTF! It's not even mine!


She's so hot she's smoking just like a blunt should


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol. loved her in the devil wears prada.

love this skit


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've gotten a copy of Sixteen Candles from the library, but it started skipping so I got it in the mail via Netflix. Both copies said it was PG.

I'm not even 15 minutes into the movie and they've already said "fuck" and have shown boobs and girl butt. BOOBS! Like a close up of boobs. I mean they weren't full on titties, but these were boobs! I see it marked as "R" in some places, but for some reason it's marked PG in a number of others, like this copy and the one at my library. I would have LOVED to have found this "PG" movie when I was ten years old.

For anyone not quite old enough, in pre-internet days it was much harder to see boobs. In fact you may go many days without seeing boobs. Many R rated movies were rented and watched not so much for the story, but for the chance of their being boobs. Back then other than seeing a movie with nudity you had to rely on magazines. Finding a magazine like Playboy, Penthouse, or Hustler was like finding gold.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol memories. findin friends older bros stash of magz. scrambled porn and vhs tapes... 

looking forward to this new show on hgtv http://www.hgtv.com/shows/ellens-design-challenge


----------



## Carl Landrover

I was on pace to hit 250 movies in 2014 and then a few days before the new year I end up quitting heroin and am too sick and uninterested to finish.

You know how fucking close I got? 245!!! That's a lot of fucking movies in a year! I don't think the lifestyle of anyone but an addict could watch that and I don't foresee myself breaking that record. I just wanted to hit 250, fuck! 

At 245 I'm averaging 20.4 new movies per month.


Edit: I didn't look at the list prior to making this post. Looking at it I see I was actually one off and finished with a total of 246. Just 4 movies shy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ you'll get it this year champ!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i bet whoever created "transparent" thought it was such a clever name for a show, they had to create a show about a transgender parent...


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm bored, so here's the list. Started keeping track in 2008 and this year had the most by far:

1) The Great Train Robbery (1978 ) 
2) Snow White and the Huntsman (2012) 
3) Colors (1988 ) 
4) The Guilt Trip (2012) 
5) Take This Waltz (2011) 
6) Friends With Kids (2011) 
7) What to Expect When You’re Expecting (2012) 
8 ) Pretty in Pink (1986) 
9) Love Actually (2003) 
10) Jack Reacher (2012)
11) Pain & Gain (2013) 
12) 42 (2013) 
13) Fahrenheit 451 (1966) 
14) Edward Scissorhands (1990) 
15) Mud (2012) 
16) Killing Lincoln (2013)
17) Beverly Hills Cop II (1987) 
18 ) Now You See Me (2013) 
19) We Own the Night (2007) 
20) Robot & Frank (2012) 
21) Mulholland Drive (2001) 
22) Elf (2003) 
23) The Hunt for Red October (1990) 
24) Ratatouille (2007) 
25) Night at the Museum (2006) 
26) This Is the End (2013) 
27) The Hangover Part III (2013) 
28 ) The American (2010)
29) Pitch Perfect (2012) 
30) World War Z (2013)
31) Iron Man 3 (2013) 
32) Red Dawn (1984)
33) The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012) 
34) Cool Hand Luke (1967) 
35) Escape from Alcatraz (1979) 
36) The Company Men (2010) 
37) The Campaign (2012) 
38 ) Weird Science (1985) 
39) Driving Miss Daisy (1989) 
40) Oblivion (2013) 
41) The Company You Keep (2012) 
42) The Sum of All Fears (2002) 
43) The King’s Speech (2010) 
44) Point Break (1991) 
45) Broken City (2013) 
46) Super 8 (2011) 
47) Less Than Zero (1987) 
48 ) Heathers (1988 )
49) Before Midnight (2013) 
50) The Place Beyond the Pines (2012)
51) Bad Boys (1983) 
52) Failure to Launch (2006) 
53) Planes, Trains & Automobiles (1987) 
54) Ghostbusters II (1989) 
55) Say Anything… (1989) 
56) Caddyshack (1980) 
57) Beverly Hills Cop III (1994) 
58 ) The Heat (2013) 
59) Fast & Furious 6 (2013) 
60) White House Down (2013) 
61) The Panic in Needle Park (1971) 
62) Bad Boys (1995) 
63) Devil in a Blue Dress (1995) 
64) Look Who’s Talking (1989) 
65) All the President’s Men (1976) 
66) Elysium (2013) 
67) Bull Durham (1988 ) 
68 ) The Thin Red Line (1998 ) 
69) The Accused (1988 ) 
70) Jobs (2013)
71) Prisoners (2013) 
72) Along Came A Spider (2001) 
73) The Crying Game (1992) 
74) Runner Runner (2013) 
75) Frankenweenie (2012) 
76) Despicable Me (2010) 
77) Malcolm X (1992)
78 ) JFK (1991) 
79) Magnolia (1999) 
80) Cop Land (1997) 
81) The Wolf of Wall Street (2013) 
82) Dallas Buyers Club (2013) 
83) Rush (2013) 
84) Unforgiven (1992) 
85) Mission Impossible III (2006) 
86) Lee Daniels’ The Butler (2013) 
87) We’re the Millers (2013) 
88 ) The Family (2013) 
89) Mississippi Burning (1988 ) 
90) The Fountain (2006) 
91) The Counselor (2013) 
92) The French Connection (1971)
93) King of New York (1990) 
94) Don Jon (2013) 
95) Blood Diamond (2006)
96) Bronson (2008 ) 
97) The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008 ) 
98 ) Chaplin (1992)
99) Captain Phillips (2013) 
100) Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 
101) Cocaine Cowboys: Reloaded (2014) 
102) Bad Lieutenant (1992) 
103) 12 Years a Slave (2013)
104) Sneakers (1992) 
105) Mean Streets (1973) 
106) The Frozen Ground (2013) 
107) Mission Impossible – Ghost Protocol (2011) 
108 ) Saving Mr. Banks (2013) 
109) Children of Men (2006) 
110) St. Elmo’s Fire (1985) 
111) Fatal Attraction (1987) 
112) Annie Hall (1977) 
113) The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (2013) 
114) Catfish (2010)
115) Dances With Wolves (1990) 
116) The Fifth Estate (2013) 
117) There Will Be Blood (2007)
118 ) Body of Lies (2008 ) 
119) Smoke (1995) 
120) The Pianist (2002)
121) Amistad (1997) 
122) Blue Jasmine (2013) 
123) Revolutionary Road (2008 )


----------



## Carl Landrover

124) Letters From Iwo Jima (2006) 
125) Flags of Our Fathers (2006)
126) Finding Nemo (2003)
127) Crimson Tide (1995) 
128 ) The Aviator (2004)
129) Out of the Furnace (2013) 
130) Basic Instinct (1992)
131) The Verdict (1982) 
132) Belly (1998 ) 
133) Inside Llewyn Davis (2013) 
134) The Art of the Steal (2013)
135) The Double (2011) 
136) Patton (1970)
137) Red State (2011) 
138 ) The Quick and the Dead (1995) 
139) Patriot Games (1992) 
140) Homefront (2013) 
141) Clear and Present Danger (1994) 
142) Street Kings (2008 ) 
143) Witness (1985) 
144) The Monuments Men (2014) 
145) Riding in Cars with Boys (2001) 
146) Shooter (2007) 
147) Safe (2012) 
148 ) Parker (2013) 
149) The Purge (2013) 
150) Narc (2002)
151) Blitz (2011) 
152) Major League (1989) 
153) Barbershop (2002) 
154) Despicable Me 2 (2013) 
155) Juice (1992) 
156) Paid in Full (2002) 
157) The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (2013) 
158 ) Her (2013) 
159) Mr. Untouchable (2007) 
160) Monsters University (2013) 
161) Harsh Times (2005) 
162) 2 Guns (2013) 
163) Kick-Ass 2 (2013) 
164) Pumping Iron (1977) 
165) In the Name of the Father (1993) 
166) The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014) 
167) The Birdcage (1996) 
168 ) Lone Survivor (2013) 
169) School of Rock (2003) 
170) Barbershop 2: Back in Business (2004) 
171) Strange Days (1995) 
172) Fruitvale Station (2013) 
173) Get the Gringo (2012) 
174) In the Line of Fire (1993)
175) The Giver (MT) (2014) 
176) Philomena (2013) 
177) Chopper (2000) 
178 ) Robocop (1987) 
179) The Maze Runner (MT) (2014)
180) Ghost (1990) 
181) Lords of Dogtown (2005) 
182) The Book Thief (2013) 
183) Syriana (2005) 
184) Grosse Pointe Blank (1997) 
185) The Firm (1993) 
186) Gone Girl (MT) (2014) 
187) The Way Way Back (2013) 
188 ) The Way Back (2010) 
189) Man on the Moon (1999) 
190) The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957) 
191) The Judge (MT) (2014)
192) Enemy at the Gates (2001) 
193) We Were Soldiers (2002) 
194) Fistful of Dollars (1964) 
195) Predator (1987) 
196) Single White Female (1992) 
197) First Blood (1982) 
198 ) Up (2009) 
199) Broadcast News (1987) 
200) John Wick (MT) (2014) 
201) The Great Outdoors (1988 ) 
202) For a Few Dollars More (1965) 
203) The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (1966) 
204) High Fidelity (2000) 
205) Hit and Run (2012) 
206) Rambo: First Blood Part II (1985)
207) Rescue Dawn (2006)
208 ) Nightcrawler (MT) (2014)
209) The Big Chill (1983)
210) The Grifters (1990) 
211) Edge of Tomorrow (2014) 
212) The Expendables (2010) 
213) Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest (2006) 
214) The Expendables 2 (2012) 
215) Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End (2007) 
216) Cliffhanger (1993) 
217) Bloodsport (1988 ) 
218 ) Glory (1989) 
219) Interstellar (MT) (2014)
220) Romancing the Stone (1984) 
221) Non-Stop (2014) 
222) National Treasure: Book of Secrets (2007) 
223) Crocodile Dundee (1986) 
224) Scream 4 (2011) 
225) Eye for an Eye (1996) 
226) Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (2011) 
227) Pretty Woman (1990)
228 ) School Ties (1992) 
229) The Constant Gardener (2005) 
230) Dirty Dancing (1987) 
231) A Simple Plan (1998 ) 
232) Five Easy Pieces (1970) 
233) Dirty Pretty Things (2002) 
234) Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil (1997) 
235) Predator 2 (1990) 
236) Shakespeare in Love (1998 ) 
237) Sixteen Candles (1984)
238 ) Monster (2003)
239) Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003) 
240) The Bank Job (2008 ) 
241) Memoirs of a Geisha (2005) 
242) The Gambler (1974) 
243) 22 Jump Street (2014) 
244) Hot Fuzz (2007) 
245) Stargate (1994) 
246) How to Train Your Dragon 2 (2014)


----------



## Carl Landrover

Looking at the Academy Awards Nominee list, it almost looks like they selected 10-15 movies and just decided to use a variety of those for every category.


----------



## L2R

"there's too much on".... here's why






from
http://www.vulture.com/2015/01/why-you-feel-like-theres-too-much-tv-to-watch.html


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> put 'em both in a black tee, tomayto-tomahto ...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



That Daphne gif.

Man.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've never understood why Al Bundy putting his hand down his pants was so funny


----------



## Bardeaux

Or how that could be relaxing? 

Sooo Mad Max is being rehashed. I feel like I could be paid very well to develop movie ideas in Hollywood. I'd just walk through any video store and make a list of films that have already been made, turn them into new blockbusters with top notch CGI and call that a career. 

*3001: A Space Odyssey*, anyone? Bam, I just made $75k.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

johnny depp as anton chigurh ...


----------



## Carl Landrover

I haven't seen as many movies lately because I've been catching up on some (slightly) older shows. 

Finished _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ about a week ago. I know see why _Seinfeld_ was so successful. Combining Larry David and Jerry Seinfeld was one of those fateful collaborations that produced something special. They're both strong in their own way, but when their powers combine they form Captain Planet! Or well, not Captain Planet, but a great comedy writing team. Enjoyed the show overall. Some ok episodes, some really funny ones. Glad I finally saw it. 

Never had even thought about watching it before and then the thought just popped in my head. So started watching _Entourage_. Then I saw that there is a movie coming up out in a month, so I might be able to finish the series before the movie comes out. Just finished the second season. I had always heard good things about it and I can see why my male friends in their 20's always liked it so much. Fun show to watch so far.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice, curb your enthusiasm was bloody brilliant. and i can't believe they are mkaing an entourage movie, recall watching the first season but gave up soon after and that was like what... 9 years ago ? 

i'll just leave this here


----------



## Carl Landrover

Started watching _The Sopranos_ in 2007, saw up to season 5 by 2011 and have never seen the last season. Been watching season 6 the last few days and after all these years I'm finally about to watch the final episode. 

That'll be the end of that chapter


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> That'll be the end of that chapter


----------



## Carl Landrover

I want that scarf 

and Homers dueling glove. 

I demand satisfaction


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Bardeaux

Attention F&TV:

We've been slacking on adding polls to the film threads. I've gone and added polls to film threads on the first five pages of the forum. If you spot something that needs a poll, just let us know.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks, Bardeaux.


cara delevingne is going to play a super villain in the upcoming batman. though it looks like she is going to be outshined by another female villain. oh, "in 2016." thefuck. who is going to stay wanting to see a movie for over 6 months. when i first read it was leaked i thought, "good campaign." but they really did get screwed.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

still have your old disney movies on vhs?


makes no sense. who doesn't still have them. i wonder if these ever actually sell at those prices. this makes more sense.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I still have a bunch of Disney movies on VHS. I actually don't know if I have any on DVD, I think they're all VHS. 

The last time I watched one was when I was tripping on mushrooms and wanted to watch something animated. I put on The Little Mermaid, but got scared when the bad lady? came on screen for the first time. It was just so dark. Too dark for me. I had been all excited for under the sea, I think there's a talking crab and a talking seagull! Also, Ariel was sort of hot, but couldn't get past that scary part.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Sadly there was another shooting in a movie theater. It happened in a Louisiana theater in Lafayette during a showing of the rom-com _Trainwreck_. Apparently 2 female patrons were killed and 9 others were injured. The shooter also died after killing himself before being arrested/captured. 

Original article:
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/23/us/louisiana-theater-shooting/

Updated article:
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/25/us/louisiana-theater-shooting/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that's too bad. i'd of thought _The Little Mermaid_ would have been a great choice. 


elle fanning is a fan of sally mann. and was recently shot by billy kidd.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

speaking of _The Little Mermaid_, sofia coppola recently dropped off the project over creative differences regarding who would be cast as ariel. sofia wanted uma thurman's daughter, according to this Variety article: http://variety.com/2015/film/news/sofia-coppola-exits-the-little-mermaid-1201509589/ . i'll edit that next time infront of a comp. but producers said she wasn't enough of a name. article is hating on sofia, and i admit it's been a while since she did anything worth while.

too bad they couldn't settle on elle. 

there was some related video on Funny or Die that i didn't watch because i thought it was the trailer, but i guess not and i'm gonna check it out now.


----------



## Max Power

Umm . . .


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yeah, i'm posting from my phone, accidentally pressed enter, and then got distracted before finishing the edit.


----------



## Max Power

Yeah, that happens to me all


----------



## Bomboclat

The amount of money id give to see Donald Draper and Ken Cosgrove fuck is a little shocking, even to me.


----------



## Max Power

Bomboclat said:


> The amount of money id give to see Donald Draper and Ken Cosgrove fuck is a little shocking, even to me.



Shut up and take my money!!


----------



## Bardeaux

is that before or after the whole.... eye thing?


----------



## alasdairm

props to bardeaux and max power for the OFFICIAL F&TV's greatest film of all time! Round I - Part I

will pulp fiction prevail? related reading: movie madness v. final

alasdair


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bomboclat said:


> The amount of money id give to see Donald Draper and Ken Cosgrove fuck is a little shocking, even to me.



I've said it before and I'll say it again; no one wears a suit like Don Draper.


----------



## One Thousand Words

All five list are pretty "blokey" and derivative. May as well call it the top film that a bunch of dudes want to watch while eating pizza

No ferris beuller, Lost Boys. Saving private Ryan over A thin red line? A bunch of Westerns from the 60's yet no Unforgiven which won a deserving Oscar ? Not a single musical?


----------



## alasdairm

^ as indicated, it's the imdb top 100. if you have a complaint, i'm sure the imdb forums will be happy to hear your complaint 

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm pretty sure sound of music is in the top 20. Only 3 years ago Wizard of Oz was No. 9

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls055592025/

I stand by my call that this is a geeky blokes list then


----------



## Max Power

One Thousand Words said:


> I'm pretty sure sound of music is in the top 20. Only 3 years ago Wizard of Oz was No. 9
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/list/ls055592025/
> 
> I stand by my call that this is a geeky blokes list then



Not sure what the point was to link to some random dude's list??


----------



## alasdairm

One Thousand Words said:


> I'm pretty sure sound of music is in the top 20. Only 3 years ago Wizard of Oz was No. 9
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/list/ls055592025/
> 
> I stand by my call that this is a geeky blokes list then


yep. and that geeky bloke is called 'ChrisWalczyk55'.

i think this is what you're after: Top 250

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Do women even have the internet connected?


----------



## Max Power

One Thousand Words said:


> Do women even have the internet connected?



Apparently not as I haven't seen C0TB post in ages.


----------



## One Thousand Words

That was an alt.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

alasdairm said:


> props to bardeaux and max power for the OFFICIAL F&TV's greatest film of all time! Round I - Part I



indeed. thanks for putting it together, Max and Bardeaux. 

you all should consider bringing up the possibility of promoting the contest in other subforums. the non-drug subforums are in desperate need of growth and bluelighters need a reminder of all that this forum has to offer. would be a small, temporary, fun, and worthwhile interruption in the infinite churn of threads repeating not to shoot pills and mix downers. would be far more effective than the well intentioned but never seen "featured forum" idea in NMI. getting a senior staff member to champion the idea would be key.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Macbeth looks to be a hopefully decent flick in a sea of shite. Things are so bad around here American Ultra looks tempting, and the new Mission Impossible has been literally talked about as something to go see. Fucking Summer movie drought.

Pulp Fiction wins again. Bets, I'd schmoke a fatty and watch it again.


----------



## Bomboclat

Bardeaux said:


> is that before or after the whole.... eye thing?



I HAVENT GOTTEN THERE YET

ugh


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

today or yesterday -- october 21, 2015 -- is the day they time travel to in the _Back to the Future Part II_.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I remember the day that Skynet was supposed to became self-aware. Scariest day ever


While on the topic, where the frick is my hoverboard!?


----------



## Bardeaux

Bomboclat said:


> I HAVENT GOTTEN THERE YET
> 
> ugh



It's not like I disclosed extremely sensitive information lol  

Random thought: 

What happened to shutting up for a bit and watching a film or a show? I suppose this isn't really important if you're watching Transformers VII in HD with surround sound. When watching a somewhat heady show that requires focus on the story and dialog, it seems everyone I watch with nowadays just wants to talk, or surf FB on the phone or tell me a personal anecdote which either causes me to pause whatever we're watching or give on of those "oh really?" looks, trying to infer that I'm trying to pay attention. What ever happened to watching a film or show, giving it undivided attention then discussing it afterwards?  

I always have to re-watch everything by myself the next day, because there's no one there to distract me from what's going on. It's a major pet peeve of mine, and makes me consider the larger implication of the ADHD generation and their incessant need to be stimulated without thinking too hard about it. What I really want to say is "Watch the fucking movie if you don't know who that guy is. He made is his introduction while you were talking to me about something cute someone said on Facebook, which you've had your nose buried into throughout the entire film. If you don't watch to watch it, pick whatever eye candy film you want, and I'll talk straight through it with you." But of course, I can't really say this.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bardeaux said:


> Random thought:
> 
> What happened to shutting up for a bit and watching a film or a show? I suppose this isn't really important if you're watching Transformers VII in HD with surround sound. When watching a somewhat heady show that requires focus on the story and dialog, it seems everyone I watch with nowadays just wants to talk, or surf FB on the phone or tell me a personal anecdote which either causes me to pause whatever we're watching or give on of those "oh really?" looks, trying to infer that I'm trying to pay attention. What ever happened to watching a film or show, giving it undivided attention then discussing it afterwards?
> 
> I always have to re-watch everything by myself the next day, because there's no one there to distract me from what's going on. It's a major pet peeve of mine, and makes me consider the larger implication of the ADHD generation and their incessant need to be stimulated without thinking too hard about it. What I really want to say is "Watch the fucking movie if you don't know who that guy is. He made is his introduction while you were talking to me about something cute someone said on Facebook, which you've had your nose buried into throughout the entire film. If you don't watch to watch it, pick whatever eye candy film you want, and I'll talk straight through it with you." But of course, I can't really say this.



This is one reason I typically watch movies alone. It's also one of the reasons I like going to the movie theater. Unless there's someone talking or doing something with their phone I can give the movie my undivided attention. 

Even in the theater people can't put their phones down for a full movie. Two nights ago I went to the movie theater to see _Steve Jobs_. The movie was briefly interrupted by someones phone going off. Their ring tone was loud and they were not very quick at shutting it off. Got through at least 3 full rings. 

Then a short while later someone who was in the front row of the stadium style seats pulls out their phone to look something up. It evidently couldn't wait another hour. They had a big screen and the brightness seemed to be way up. Either way it was a distracting bright light held up so anyone in the rows behind was seeing it. Another patron actually said out loud "Turn off your phone." The person still had it out, and after a minute the guy asked them again to turn it off and they finally did. Not big events or big interruptions, but both were enough to take away attention from the movie. Sometimes I get caught up in the movie where it's my sole focus and I'm not paying attention to any of my other surroundings. Interruptions like that pull me away from the movie and bring me back to the theater. It's a way for me to escape and these phone-y people ruin it.


Edit: I did enjoy the movie. I thought Michael Fassbender played the role well.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nothing turns me on more than when im watching a vlog with an attractive woman and she says "beware, ima start talking about aliens and conspiracies"


----------



## Max Power

JoeTheStoner said:


> nothing turns me on more than when im watching a vlog with an attractive woman and she says "beware, ima start talking about aliens and conspiracies"



Halfway into _Zeitgeist_ & chill and she gives you this look


----------



## Mysterie

lul.
found this today, excited.


----------



## Erikmen

hydroazuanacaine said:


> today or yesterday -- october 21, 2015 -- is the day they time travel to in the _Back to the Future Part II_.



Yes, my son reminded few things that actually happened nowadays - in similar ways,
 can't remember what it was.
Anyway. What a classic film, with all the sequences!
I remember watching that a really long time ago back in the late 80's.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I read a pretty good fan theory the other day that suggested Doc Brown was actually suicidal. His calculations were that the car would disappear at 88mph, but many of his calculations and inventions didn't work. If this didn't disappear at 88mph the car would have run him and Marty over.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I have had Netflix for a month now and after getting my lesbian prison fantasy's filled I have now switched my attention to binge watching Mad Men. Previously I'd only really caught the odd episodes at random late night while on high, but now I have all seven seasons at my disposal I'm in heaven.


----------



## Bardeaux

^You're going to be hooked for sure. Definitely one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I've already ordered a mahogany booze cabinet and lead crystal glasses for my office


----------



## Erikmen

One Thousand Words said:


> I have had Netflix for a month now and after getting my lesbian prison fantasy's filled I have now switched my attention to binge watching Mad Men. Previously I'd only really caught the odd episodes at random late night while on high, but now I have all seven seasons at my disposal I'm in heaven.



I know. I have also missed a lot of episodes until I was totally lost watching a new one. Good seasons btw.


----------



## Carl Landrover

One Thousand Words said:


> I have had Netflix for a month now and after getting my lesbian prison fantasy's filled I have now switched my attention to binge watching Mad Men. Previously I'd only really caught the odd episodes at random late night while on high, but now I have all seven seasons at my disposal I'm in heaven.



What season/episode are you up to?

I binge watched when the first 5 seasons were on Netflix and then actually watched it on AMC. It's more fun to binge watch


----------



## Max Power

I'm binge watching _The Wire_. Just started season 3.


----------



## drug_mentor

^ Best show ever imo.


----------



## Bardeaux

^Gah, I keep hearing this, but always fail to start watching it. 

I don't know why I'm procrastinating so much.


----------



## Max Power

drug_mentor said:


> ^ Best show ever imo.



Debatable. Unless the last few seasons are amazing, this isn't in my top 5.



Bardeaux said:


> ^Gah, I keep hearing this, but always fail to start watching it.
> 
> I don't know why I'm procrastinating so much.



I finally bit the bullet since it's on Amazon Prime.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i too often hear people say good things about _The Wire_.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i too often hear people say good things about _The Wire_



I've now stopped watching near the beginning of season 4. This is after really enjoying and "marathoning" all the prior episodes. After certain people died at the end of Season 3 and the focus of the show shifted, I stopped caring. 

Maybe I'll watch the last two seasons eventually. Doubtful.


----------



## drug_mentor

I like seasons 1-3 more than I like season 4 and 5, but I still think the latter seasons are worth watching. I don't think you would be disappointed if you persevered with it.

Bardeaux, do yourself a favour and give it a shot. I highly doubt you will be disappointed.

Max I am curious what shows you would rate above The Wire? I am looking for shows to watch at the moment.


----------



## L2R

it's worth finishing. 

the wire is more than just certain characters. it's life. it's politics.


----------



## Max Power

drug_mentor said:


> Max I am curious what shows you would rate above The Wire? I am looking for shows to watch at the moment.


Ever hear of _Breaking Bad_?

_The Wire _ended when Stringer did.


----------



## drug_mentor

Yeah, I did enjoy _Breaking Bad_ but I feel it is a bit over rated. Certainly no contender to knock _The Wire_ off the number one spot in my view. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Allison Brie is so fucking hot in _Get Hard_. She got a smokin' body


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ for real tho.

never been big into super hero joints, just watch em cause they look dope and something chill to kick back n' watch BUT a few episodes into _jessica jones _and this is really good... first episode ending was creepy as fuck.

_the expanse_ on syfy is aight so far as well... i really want to like it but since syfy cancelled caprica i been like fuck em. eps 3-4 leaked early, gonna chill n' binge jessica jones...

_man in the high castle_ was straight

so many shows/movies so little time, knowwhatimtalkinbout


----------



## Max Power

drug_mentor said:


> Yeah, I did enjoy _Breaking Bad_ but I feel it is a bit over rated. Certainly no contender to knock _The Wire_ off the number one spot in my view. Different strokes for different folks I guess.



Halfway kidding. BB was good, but a different genre than _The Wire_. Ask Lefty.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Coming up on the end of the year now. This is the first year since 2010 that I haven't watched more movies than I have the previous year. I may end up seeing another few, but as of now I've seen 213 this year.

We've got a free trial month of Encore, so I'm re-watching _Big Hero 6_ at the moment. If you haven't seen it, I definitely recommend it. Aside from it's excellent animation, it's funny, has a lot of heart, and is one of the most fun movies I've ever seen. 

If you didn't catch this one, then I would also highly recommend _Inside Out_. I saw it in the theater with my mother and we both thought it was hilarious. Definitely one of the funniest movies I've seen this year, if not the funniest. I got the DVD for her for Christmas, so I'm excited to give it another watch. Like _Big Hero 6_ it also had incredible animation, a lot of heart, was hilarious, and was a good time. _Inside Out_ was even more though. They did such a great job in making psychology and in making brain functions into a visual format that could be easily understood. They personified certain emotions and parts of the brain, but without making it overly complex and without overdoing it. If they had more emotions or more characters it would have been too much. There wouldn't have been enough development within the characters and it would have given a more cluttered feeling.

If you've ever taken any psych classes, even psych 101, then you'll probably have a greater appreciation for the movie. There's a lot of areas of the brain and certain functions that would be recognizable to anyone who has taken psych or cognition. Like many of their other movies, Pixar does a great job of making the movie humorous for children, but still enjoyable and funny for adults. It has multiple levels of humor. I think _Inside Out_ is actually more enjoyable for adults since they would have had many of the experiences that the emotions go though. For example, how a good memory can make you feel both happy and sad. The developers ability to make these emotions and brain functions visually coherent was so creative and well thought out that I was amazed at how much they put into it. To take something complex, like memory functions within the brain, and to make it seem simple is extremely difficult. 

I can't say enough good stuff about this movie. It was one of the smartest movies I've ever seen.


----------



## L2R

^thanks for the reminder and recommendation. sounds sweet!



Max Power said:


> Halfway kidding. BB was good, but a different genre than _The Wire_. Ask Lefty.



anyone who likes BB is a mouth breathing leech on society and a prime suspect of carrying alien hitchhikers here to observe and await the best moment to invade and steal my shoes

breaking bad is to drama as big bang theory is to comedy

it is what we doctors refer to as "poo"


----------



## Carl Landrover

I want to frolic in the sand on a tropical island with Jennifer Lawrence. We'll have lobsters, those fancy drinks with parasols, and make love by the sea. 


That's what I think of when I see her. Like we're in a Sandals commercial. Great background music too


----------



## L2R

a worthy endeavour, Carl.


----------



## Carl Landrover

It didn't get all that good of reviews, but I found _Joy_ to be enjoyable (pun!).

Was funnier than I was expecting. I didn't know a thing about the storyline, which helped me not have any certain expectations.


Jennifer Lawrence is really pretty in it. She seems like one of those people that looks good dressed up and in makeup, but looks better when she's dressed down in minimal makeup.


----------



## Bardeaux

^I was thinking about taking a look. Isn't it the same central cast as Silverlining's? I think I'll go ahead and watch that tonight.

Also I can't not mention this: 






_And I'll be singing bye, bye, Miss American Pie._


----------



## David Wooderson

Max Power said:


> _The Wire _ended when Stringer did.




qft


----------



## Carl Landrover

It's not cool to answer questions in class

Shooting a gun near someone's head will not effect their hearing at all

If you know that in your heart of hearts what you are doing is right and your superiors are making the wrong call then you can tell those superiors to fuck off


----------



## Bardeaux

^I have no context here, but depending on where the barrel is when fired and how close, the concussive effect can certainly damage an inner ear. 

I'm about 20 minutes into _Colonia_ (2015) with Emma Watson, about the fascist take over of the democratically elected Marxist government of Allende by Pinochet. I hate when this happens, but but Im too tired to continue. I'll have to pick it up tomorrow and comment on it in the "last film" thread.


----------



## thelung

watched Animal House yesterday.  what a classic!


----------



## Carl Landrover

thelung said:


> watched Animal House yesterday.  what a classic!



I've never seen the whole movie. It's one I've still got to see.


Speaking of classics, I saw the original _Planet of the Apes_(1968 ) for the first time. It was entertaining. I'm now going to find out what's _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_(1970). Evidence of man I bet!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> I'm now going to find out what's _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_(1970). Evidence of man I bet!



The first half of that movie was essentially a retelling of the first movie. Then the second half just goes completely off the rails, just like way out there. They took that odd-ball storyline and ran like Forrest Gump with it. 

I ended up watching the third, fourth, and fifth movies as well. In respective order: _Escape from the Planet of the Apes, Conquest of the Planet of Apes_, and _Battle for the Planet of Apes_. They started having social and political messages, but much more blatant and less interesting than anything in the first movie. Plus the storylines are really weak and only get weaker. 

I think I'm going to check out the three newer movies: _Planet of the Apes, Rise of the Planet of the Apes_, and _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_.


----------



## Carl Landrover

The older Simpsons, specifically seasons 3-8, still make me LOL. Literally LOL though, like with outward noise and all. 

I sometimes put an episode on kind of as background, but I get caught up in it because I put on classic episodes like where Bart gets a fake ID and takes Nelson, Martin, and Milhouse on a road trip. Or the one where Homer becomes an astronaut. They're still so great, even 20 years later.


----------



## Max Power

Carl Landrover said:


> The older Simpsons, specifically seasons 3-8, still make me LOL. Literally LOL though, like with outward noise and all.
> 
> I sometimes put an episode on kind of as background, but I get caught up in it because I put on classic episodes like where Bart gets a fake ID and takes Nelson, Martin, and Milhouse on a road trip. Or the one where Homer becomes an astronaut. They're still so great, even 20 years later.



I knew I liked you for a reason.


----------



## Max Power

What's the scariest film? Most depressing? Most disturbing? What film sucks the most?

Yep, this is the forum I moderate.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Max Power said:


> What's the scariest film? Most depressing? Most disturbing? What film sucks the most?
> 
> Yep, this is the forum I moderate.


offset by comprehensive discussion about dragons and who's going to die next.


----------



## Max Power

Hello hydro. I hope all is well on your side of town.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

hey, Max!


----------



## gmdisnuts

*pretty funny cartoon*

hope this is in the right place.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khQiTJRJ9l0


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i suggest we quickly pool our resources and put together a list/links of the hottest harley quinn cosplay *scenes*

btw today is 8/18  http://www.slangcity.com/ask_ac_archive/818.htm


----------



## diacetylacid

I would be completely fine without a second season of Stranger Things.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

damn gene wilder was real af RIP , if you ain't down with willy wonka n' the choclate factory... you suspect af


----------



## DAVITRON REX

Noticed that Trainspotting 2 is in the works,I watched the first one before I became an addict and didn't get it,I sure do now.


----------



## Max Power

For those of you that may not frequent The Lounge, I regret to inform you that our beloved moderator of this forum has passed away. 

RIP Bardeaux. 

We've lost a good dude.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

rip Bardeaux


----------



## sigmond

Max Power said:


> For those of you that may not frequent The Lounge, I regret to inform you that our beloved moderator of this forum has passed away.
> 
> RIP Bardeaux.
> 
> We've lost a good dude.


I did not get to know Bardeaux outside of interactions we had here. We did seem to share many of the same ideals and i had a lot of respect for his character, contributions, intellect and wit. In a somewhat awkward exchange he once asked me (in jest) if he would ever find true love. the best response i could come up with at the time was Shakespeare's sonnet 116. i feel as if anything i say will be inadequate so here it is again..

Let me not to the marriage of true minds
Admit impediments. Love is not love
Which alters when it alteration finds,
Or bends with the remover to remove:
O no; it is an ever-fixed mark,
That looks on tempests, and is never shaken;
It is the star to every wandering bark,
Whose worth's unknown, although his height be taken.
Love's not Time's fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
Within his bending sickle's compass come;
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
If this be error and upon me proved,
I never writ, nor no man ever loved.
​


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ damn... feels.

what can i say, didn't know him but got nothing but respect and by the all the love pourin in everyone knew that he was a good ass dude . i understand.  

RIP


----------



## DAVITRON REX

Rest in peace.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Max Power said:


> For those of you that may not frequent The Lounge, I regret to inform you that our beloved moderator of this forum has passed away.
> 
> RIP Bardeaux.
> 
> We've lost a good dude.



Damn it. I hate to hear this. Good dude is an understatement. Rest in peace, Bardeaux. You will most definitely be missed.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that avatar man!  it's so familiar, stuck wit me all these years.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ that avatar man!  it's so familiar, stuck wit me all these years.



And your name has stuck with me as well. Stay awesome, Joe. :D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

"Ingmar Bergman on his influences for Persona

Swedish Television, 1966

Criterion Collection"


----------



## SKL

Just to get it out there, our form F&TV is looking for a new moderator, at least one. I see several people here who I'd consider good candidates so please consider applying! As you know this is a pretty low key forum so the time commitment is not huge but it is a good stepping stone to greater things and a way to give back to the community. Would look forward to hearing from you guys!

SKL
(sorry for double post just want to reach as many as possible.)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i feel there needs to more done to explore the flavor combination of mint and cheesecake.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

omg dead


----------



## JoeTheStoner

can't wait to see inferno, i dunno why i read that shit when it came out LOL fucking professor langdon




> We'd rather just watch Tom Hanks wander the great museums of the world with a Go-Pro strapped to his head and hear him whisper interesting tidbits and trivia.
> 
> The greatest puzzle surrounding Tom Hanks' latest foray into Dan Brown territory is just how these films continue to get made.
> 
> I kept hoping a Wayans brother would pop in and signal it was all one big genre parody, and when you're fervently wishing for a Wayans, you know you're in trouble.



YES!


----------



## Mysterie

new black mirror is vry thought provoking, the last episode feels like a quality standalone movie. fkin technology ey


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I never got around to that show because it advertised itself as a new Twilight Zone-esque show, and such a concept didn't appeal to me; half of what I like about the Twilight Zone is that it's so old and is filmed in black/white. 60s sci-fi/horror is great to me, so I couldn't see how something new but similar would be appealing.

 Care to draw any similarities, or reject my assumption outright?


----------



## Mysterie

no idea what the twilight zone is, but id recommend watching 1 episode and see what you think. its the best experience iv had with a tv show iirc.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

twilight zone and black mirror are sci-fi shows on tv, end comparisons there. 

go into with an open mind... as mysterie said, it is thought provoking. scary in a real way.  

i would recommend this episode first https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Christmas_(Black_Mirror) 

great for this time of year  and without a doubt, one of the gnarliest mind fucks to ever grace the television screen.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Mysterie said:


> no idea what the twilight zone is, but id recommend watching 1 episode and see what you think. its the best experience iv had with a tv show iirc.


Well, I'll have to give it a look! Can't believe you've never even heard of the _Twilight Zone_ though! It's seriously one of the best (imo) classic tv shows of all time, up there with _Star Trek_.

The episodes are about 25 minutes too, it's very easy to just pop one on at the end of a night and then be creeped out enough to stay up an extra hour hahah.


----------



## Max Power

Rod Sterling was a wonderful writer.


----------



## SKL

Pardon the interruption ...

*Please note that F&TV is actively looking for a new moderator. The first deadline expired but we are still accepting applications as there was not a great deal of interest. However; we'd like to get someone on staff ASAP, currently there are none. Thanks for your attention.*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Diane: You're not getting any younger, Mark. The world's changing. Music's changing. Even drugs are changing. You can't stay in here all day dreaming about heroin and Ziggy Pop.

Mark: It's Iggy Pop.

Diane: Whatever. I mean, the guy's dead anyway.

Mark: Iggy Pop's not dead. He toured last year! Tommy went to see him.

Diane: The point is, you've got to find something new.

:D

damn i'm laughing so hard at trainspotting quotes rn. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117951/quotes


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Fantastic film. I heard some Iggy Pop on the radio the other day and it made me think of that scene. 

"dreaming about heroin and Ziggy Pop"


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

only scene i can ever remember from that one is the dead baby. 


elle plays a heroin addicted joan of arc in ben affleck's upcoming mob film ...







and it looks like she plays yet another rebel girl in an upcoming film called _20th Century Women_ ...






an image that should resonate well with females age 12 to 17. probably explains philip morris inc's 2 percent jump today. 


it's clear how excited hollywood is about all the new roles the once disney princess is now technically old enough to play. not that they really waited.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> elle plays a heroin addicted joan of arc in ben affleck's upcoming mob film ...


well... i have no doubt that will easily be the best news i hear all day...

i wonder how much thought went into her character smoking (20th Century Women ). impressionable youth and stock gains... interesting correlation. joe camel ? (funny name coincidence )


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Cream Gravy? said:


> Fantastic film. I heard some Iggy Pop on the radio the other day and it made me think of that scene.
> 
> "dreaming about heroin and Ziggy Pop"



how do you feel about the upcoming sequel ?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Heck, I had no idear there was a sequel coming up. When's it due out? Who's playing the major roles?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Neato. All the same actors eh?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yup, and it appears they haven't lost their wild ways.

looking forward to it. first means so much to so many, this looks like a good time catchin up with like old friends.

a quick mention tho, johnny lee miller... damn that dude changed, woulda never recognized him.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Eh, he just aged hard. He was such a baby face in Trainspotting, couldn't last forever.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea, true that. another thing is, i haven't seen him in anything really since the 90s... hackers and trainspotting. so yea, 20 years is gonna change ya...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

a modern masterpiece https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1087053-go/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

im watchin some movie with hardcoded chinese subs, made me think of this...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i just hit the joint and no sooner as i exhale i read this [WP] You have been abducted by aliens. For some reason, Jack Black is on board, not as a prisoner though. He's just... there. Wandering around the ship, eating a packet of chips and making sassy comments about your various escape attempts. 

lol


----------



## Cream Gravy?

_La La Land_ came out last week, looks amazing and I've heard nothing but praise; I live in a metropolitan area, with dozens of theaters... and not one within 30 miles is showing _La La Land_?! Are you _fucking_ kidding me! I hate America more and more each day. Can't even go see good movies anymore because _Star Whores_ runs everything else off.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Cream Gravy? said:


> _La La Land_ came out last week, looks amazing and I've heard nothing but praise; I live in a metropolitan area, with dozens of theaters... and not one within 30 miles is showing _La La Land_?! Are you _fucking_ kidding me! I hate America more and more each day. Can't even go see good movies anymore because _Star Whores_ runs everything else off.



It's same around here.

_Café Society_ came out for one week in the theater around here and I caught that at least. _La La Land _has way better buzz surrounding it, so I'm hoping it comes here even just for a short time. 

Any movie that is somewhat 'artsy' has slim shot of coming to local theaters.


----------



## SKL

a serious, well regarded and grand return to colorful musicals, breathing life into a nearly dead and once very serious genre with lots of films of artistic merit, i.e. a Good Thing...ffs, it's already being criticized by the oppression olympics people. naturally. only these people could give their politics pride of place even in the headline of a movie review (I'm not reading it, I just noticed the headline which in itself is enough not to take anything underneath it seriously ...)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

My friend and I are making a pilgrimage 30 miles so we can see it downtown (_La La Land_) so I'm super psyched, woot! Will report back.

Yeah, I was lucky to catch _Cafe Society_ too, it was at my local dollar cinema for only a week.

Edit: SKL, that article you linked, they must've not seen the movie because I didn't pick up any of this 'whitewashing' shit they mentioned; on top of that, the movie takes place in the current era... why on Earth can't a white guy be a jazz musician in 2016? I love jazz, should I get my skin painted?


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## SKL

perhaps the article changed, or I linked to the wrong thing, but yes, I was reading an article that literally said that it was not ok for a White man to play jazz with Black people in the background


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ LOL

ayy that french sci fi joint coming up tho..r ihanna and cara delevingne.  i am not exaggerating i'm about to cry i want to see that so bad i can't fn wait.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

somehow i came to this conclusion just now while googling gucci mane images...






tell me that isn't the same face as...






u know when u on  one and "it all makes sense"


----------



## subotai

Scarface = most underrated movie soundtrack of all time?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AmorRoark

alasdairm said:


> people seem to either love or hate 'eyes wide shut'. there doesn't seem to be much middle-ground.
> 
> alasdair



This is a completely unrelated film but it seems the same way with The Accountant. I loved it.


----------



## alasdairm

^ not seen it but it's on the list. i prefer when ben affleck is behind the camera...

alasdair


----------



## Noodle473

Paul Schrader is a notable director.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'm sittin here high af watchin christina aguilera on youtbe, thinkin to myself "some dank LSD would be pretty good rn" for some reason i just got a taste of it in my mouth. silver li quid drops in breath freshner vials DELICIOUSOOOOO


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I've never tasted anything with acid, but just touching some to my hand sends a weird shiver up my spine every time, without fail. I get real heebie-jeebies the first minutes after dropping. I'm really not sure why.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i just googled and got this "I completely agree with ron. Pure acid does have the 'electric' taste that faintly resembles something metallic. As it touches my body I get goosebumps, like a generalized micro-spasm all over, an electric flash, as if it immediately absorbs and lights up electricity in my whole nervous system. 

shiver... electric... similar. metallic was my thought. strange indeed.

something else strange. i think this guy shape shifted to escape his prison sentence, and is now living in the mojave desert. fr i know this ol hippie in his 70s from haight ashbury that looks like him. if anyone mastered shape shifting it was the plug who had enough L for the entire country like it's nothin LOL.

http://www.freeleonardpickard.org/

...additional factors included the 1996 arrest of longtime LSD chemist Nicholas Sand and the death of "*Dealer McDope*", an important but mysterious man involved in the illicit sale of LSD precursor materials.

"dealer mcdope" 8)

well aware i'm smokin talkin off topic in f/t. gelato got me lit af rn.


----------



## DreamyDoe

Hi just wanted to introduce myself. Moved to south suburbs from Michigan. All I can say is it's everywhere here like I've never seen before.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ welcome! good to know. 

attn: if you are lit af, read this http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0003521/bio LOL


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

raoul cotard, the cinematographer responsible for the anna & godard films, died late last year at 92. shot my favorite scene in all of cinema. 






rip


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ o man. condolences


----------



## AmorRoark

I was flipping channels and Home Alone was on ... Why didn't the parents ever just call their house to tell Kevin what's up then call friends or neighbors or other family to pick him up? Surely not everyone in the Chicagoland area they knew left for Christmas. I know, I'm pointing out a plot hole in HOME ALONE but still bothered me a little bit. 8)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'm reminded of that line "pick up the phone macauley caulkin baby home alone"


----------



## herbavore

Anyone else watching the Handmaids Tale?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I must be bored in life. I've almost finished all 11 seasons of Frasier.


----------



## alasdairm

this looks fantastic:






alasdair


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Lol, reminds of when I was tripping acid once with some buddies; we were trying to decide if renting Samsara was worthwhile, so we were watching an ad for it. Two of my friends were saying how Baraka was so fantastic and all. The trailer showed some trippy shit then said, "FROM THE MAKERS OF BARAKA" and we all burst out into one of the hardest laughing fits of my life. I imagine AWAKEN will be quite similar 8)


----------



## malakaix

alasdairm said:


> this looks fantastic:



I accidentally clicked on this thread, so glad I did. That looks incredible.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

anyone else drastically change their tv/film viewing habits like out of nowhere ?

i barely watch any now.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I've been lacking the time to go to the movies myself, but I still watch stuff at home every week. Been missing the cinema though


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

whatup, Joe. used to watch at least a movie a day. lucky to get in one a month as of late. have had several month stretches without in the last year.

gonna try to get in one a week. not sure when that goal starts.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

right on dudes. just such a difference from what i 'd be doing with free time a year or two ago... 

gl with your goal, dro. i'll be interested to hear your movie choices.


----------



## Kenickie

I'm astrotwins with Tarkovsky. I'm twitter buddies with the video store and he's been picking out soviet films for me. or, which ever one of the guys who runs the twitter. video store as human.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

that post sounded cryptic af, had to sleep on it. i follow now. 

speaking of cryptic @ one point in time , i watched quite a bit tarkovsky. 


i started putting ghost in the shell ( live adaptation) on just to have something "on" visually, awesome af. under the skin, ghost in the shell, her, lucy... she gets dope ass roles in scifi films, hopefully it continues.


----------



## Asclepius

Cream Gravy? said:


> I must be bored in life. I've almost finished all 11 seasons of Frasier.



I too, am a sometimes closet-Fraiser-watcher....(I have an odd crush on Niles - really, I have no control over these things) but even I don't think I could stomach eleven seasons, of it.8(


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Drugs can do magical things 8) I would get stoned every night after work and I guess Frasier seemed comfortable. I always enjoyed Niles pining over Daphny, in a weird way.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Blade Runner 2049 in Imax killed movies for me I think. Wow!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

All the Other Harvey Weinsteins
By Molly Ringwald

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/all-the-other-harveys


----------



## zephyr

http://www.thevintagenews.com/2017/11/30/apocalypse-now-behind-the-scenes/


Just came across this mad story about Apocalypse Now and thought it would be of interest here.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Props Zeph, awesome article 

I'm not surprised that there was such chaos behind the scenes, often the best films/acting are a product of such. There is no sanity without insanity right?


----------



## alasdairm

^ have you seen Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse.

it's incredible.

alasdair


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I have not, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## herbavore

All right, laugh if you must but last night, seized with a craving for the organic, non-gmo, magically delicious popcorn at our two little "independent" theatres, I decided to go but I had seen everything else (3 Billboards Outside of Ebbing, Missouri; LadyBird; Last Flag Flying; The Florida Project; Jane) so I ended up in Pixar's newest release Coco. In case anyone needs convincing why they should ever visit or, _my dream_, live in Oaxaca, Mexico, Coco will show you. The filmakers embedded in Oaxaca with two families to create the characters and the story. It's Disney, it's Pixar, it's purportedly for kids, but it is fantastic. It centers around the Day of the Dead holiday which is important and beautiful all over Mexico but nothing can compare to Oaxaca.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you all know imdb's message boards are gone? i'm way behind on the news. probably not the first time i've found out, but do to a failing memory it was a shock again today. 

quick search suggests they got rid of the feature because deleting trolls' hate speech consumed too much resource. i used to love reading the moralist reactions to controversial films. scrolled down to the bottom of the _Valerie and Her Week of Wonders_ page to chuckle at some of the "why i never" remarks, and they're gone! oh well.


----------



## CFC

What? I had no idea!! There were some real gems in there


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I used to find them useful for understanding varying opinions on confusing film plots. I'll miss them


----------



## CFC

What website does anyone go to now to find decent reviews about films or TV shows? Rotten Tomatoes?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I come here 

Actually, I just look at the top review on imdb. That's usually enough to swing me one way or the other when I'm on the fence about a viewing.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i fucks with RT heavy. and screen anarchy to keep me hip on the foreign stuff (use to be twitch film, real ones know  

http://screenanarchy.com/


----------



## cduggles

Thank you for having a place to remind me what a tool Jared Leto was in Bladerunner 2049. 

I do not believe that he is always a tool in films and do support the assertion that he makes bold fashion choices.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Lol, yes! I could not stand his presence in 2049. He was awful.

I think thus far of what I've seen him in, his roll in Lord of War was my favorite.


----------



## cduggles

^ I absolutely love that movie. It's riveting. And I know Nicolas Cage can be uneven for an actor of his caliber at his best, but I have to say this is probably one of if not my favorite movie of his. 

And Vitali too!! (Leto -- I think?)

The beginning with the bullet path (not really a spoiler I think) is so clever. 

Great call, CG? Great film.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yep, best acting from both Cage and Leto in Lord of War. Two actors I didn't think had much in them turned a relatively bland gangster flick type plot into something refreshingly fun


----------



## CFC

*LAVA Photo Contest VOTING NOW OPEN!*




























​


----------



## Asclepius

Roger Ebert criticisms - He is my spirit animal; not because I agree with his assessment but because I'm a cantankerous coconut.

http://mentalfloss.com/article/76485/35-movies-roger-ebert-really-hated


----------



## OracleofDelphi

Cream Gravy? said:


> Yep, best acting from both Cage and Leto in Lord of War. Two actors I didn't think had much in them turned a relatively bland gangster flick type plot into something refreshingly fun



Loved it. The intro to Vitali is hilarious. Nice call Cream.


----------



## mal3volent

Asclepius said:


> I'm a cantankerous coconut.



Jesus man I nearly pissed myself.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it?s elle fanning?s birthday. twenty years old. i?d find a worthy photo to post but i?m on my phone and don?t feel up to it. happy b-day, elle.

also kstew?s birthday. shoutout for Kenickie.


----------



## Asclepius

Cream Gravy? said:


> ^Lol, yes! I could not stand his presence in 2049. He was awful.
> 
> I think thus far of what I've seen him in, his roll in Lord of War was my favorite.





cduggles said:


> ^ I absolutely love that movie. It's riveting. And I know Nicolas Cage can be uneven for an actor of his caliber at his best, but I have to say this is probably one of if not my favorite movie of his.
> .



You may be interested in this wee doc about the guy that the movie was 'based' on.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Cheers, I'll have to check it out tonight after work


----------



## cduggles

Looks excellent. Thank you .


----------



## Asclepius

No worries


----------



## mal3volent

Does anyone have a website recommendation for finding where certain movies are going to be played? More specifically, a site that would list wide release dates for films that are initially considered limited release? Sometimes you can find this info on IMDb, but not always. I'm dying to see _The Endless_ but I'm pretty sure it's not playing anywhere in my state. Most sites like fandango etc will only show you results within maybe a 50 mile radius, and it only covers maybe a week.

edit: I found some limited info on the movies official site. 1 showing on May 10 at some weird ass arts collective building through the Charlotte film society.


----------



## CFC

Sad to see Margot Kidder died yesterday. I think for anyone who had a passing interest in mental health issues, she had a lot to say and held a pretty interesting perspective given her own very dramatic problems. At 69 she was still pretty young, so I hope there weren't any unusual circumstances.


----------



## Asclepius

^ no way, never heard did not realise her work outside acting, eh. Do post, CFC.


----------



## dethkids

In an urban society, everything connects. Each person's needs are fed by the skills of many others. Our lives are woven together in a fabric. But the connections that make society strong also make it vulnerable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



https://archive.org/details/threads_201712


----------



## JoeTheStoner

there is a suspiria remake ? with tilda swinton ... i am just now learning of this. kinda cray...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that?s big news. 

mia goth plays the roommate. not familiar with lead girl. not elle but ok whatever i guess i?ll still watch. 

_I Am Love_ is all i?ve seen by that director, and it was pretty good. 

the original recently received a new film-to-hd transfer. which is available on region one (maybe others too) blu-ray. prior to that, it was only available on dvd in usa which was a shame because such a good looking movie. i haven?t seen the new transfer, but now have additional motivation.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> that?s big news.
> not familiar with lead girl. not elle but ok whatever i guess i?ll still watch.


LOL! classic, dro.

remake looks to be a classic giallo throwback. i'll take it, tho i would like for something that doesn't wear it's influence on the sleeve. lets keep it weird...


----------



## Asclepius

JoeTheStoner said:


> there is a suspiria remake ? with tilda swinton ... i am just now learning of this. kinda cray...



fuck. Yas.


----------



## Asclepius

dethkids said:


> In an urban society, everything connects. Each person's needs are fed by the skills of many others. Our lives are woven together in a fabric. But the connections that make society strong also make it vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/threads_201712




Magic work getting that footage - beautiful, mate  Ty


----------



## JoeTheStoner

saw a rad v for vendetta tattoo with the mask and roses. really fit them, and they way the said "he kills them and leaves a roses... i love it" like alright rock that shit!


----------



## Asclepius

Must check out that film; saw every trailer, write-up about it, etc. but *it*. I generally shirk things the hyped and sneak it in after; just averse to aggressive PR stuff, in general.


In saying that, hypocritically am looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## cduggles

Goliath is a Amazon prime series starring Billy Bob Thornton. I liked almost all of season one, and he's excellent. 

About to begin watching Season 2.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Cream Gravy?

Anyone hear about the new Oscars category? They had to add a best popular film award because people are upset that crappy blockbuster films never win anything.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ are you dead ass ? i legit checked to see if it was april fools rn. 

i didn't really care about trump gettin elected , but this... i'm bout to get out the picket sign cause this shit has got to go . 

it has been hella hot lately... i been drinking large amounts of dr. pepper ... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Lol good to see you Joe.

They're just tryna raise viewership. I understand why they're doin' it, just seems like pandering to me.


----------



## Asclepius

> Granted exclusive access to hundreds of private drawings and paintings by Orson Welles, filmmaker Mark Cousins dives deep into the visual world of this legendary director and actor, to reveal a portrait of the artist as he’s never been seen before – through his own eyes, sketched with his own hand, painted with his own brush. Executive produced by Michael Moore, The Eyes of Orson Welles brings vividly to life the passions, politics and power of this brilliant 20th-century showman, and explores how the genius of Welles still resonates today in the age of Trump, more than 30 years after his death.





> Reconsider Decision Not To Take His Movie To...
> Mark Cousins, director of Cannes Classics hit The Eyes Of Orson Welles, would be a distinctive character even if he wasn’t a respected filmmaker, writer and historian—his body is emblazoned with tattooed tributes to the artists and thinkers who have shaped his outlook on life: Paul C?zanne, Marie Curie, Albrecht D?rer, Le Corbusier and Virginia Woolf, to name but a few. Two years ago, he had another added—an homage to Citizen Kane director Orson Welles, on his arm—and after a chance meeting he began to wonder if he might regret it.
> 
> “I was in Traverse City [Michigan] for the film festival,” Cousins told me at the Deadline studio in Cannes, “which is Michael Moore’s film festival. Beatrice Welles, Orson Welles’ daughter was there, and I asked if I could meet her.” As soon as he’d asked, Cousins remembered the tattoo. “I was a bit embarrassed,” he admitted. “I thought it was a bit childish so I covered it up.” Nevertheless, the meeting went surprisingly well. “It turned out she had seen some of my films, and after a Martini or two she said, ‘Would you consider making a film about my father?’ I said, ‘Well, he’s not only your dad, he’s all of our dads, in a way.’ It was scary, but I thought ‘Yeah, I probably can give it a go.’”
> 
> 
> Initially, he revealed, Cousins wasn’t sure if he could pull it off. “I thought, ‘We don’t need another Orson Welles film. The world doesn’t need [another] Orson Welles film. But then I saw some of his drawings and paintings. He drew constantly. He drew when he wasn’t making his films and I thought, ‘Wow! This is another way into the imagination of Orson Welles.’ [And that was what made me think], ‘Actually, there is more to say about Orson Welles.’”
> 
> Inevitably, our talk soon turned to the subject of the restoration of Welles’s final film, The Other Side Of The Wind, which was denied the Cannes film festival in the fallout from the disagreement with Netflix, who own the rights. Cousins said that he hadn’t seen it yet. “I’m hearing rumors that it’s good, but they’re just rumors,” he noted. “I would have loved to have been in that edit suite, with all those people, those aficionados of Welles, and those colleagues of Welles, in there, trying to work out, ‘What would he have done with this scene? How would he have scored this film? How fast would it have been cut? [But] on the fact the The Other Side of the Wind is not in Cannes, I think that’s a disappointment, and I think that, looking back, once the dust settles, both sides will realize that The Other Side of the Wind really should have been in Cannes.”



https://deadline.com/2018/05/the-ey...ins-cannes-studio-video-interview-1202389669/







Read much about Wells - seen this doc years back; a tale of how privilege and tragedy, are not mutually exclusive. A bit of a genius, a trailbalizer, a beautiful charasmatic, an asshole, a rebel, charlatan, artist (probably (re)opressed, bi/homo-sexual) and ambiguously-seeming, lost soul with a purpose - the stereotypical soup - but from what I can determine an individual who needed and more importantly, espoused the theatere and the arts; the medium upon which, the essence of creativity of the spirit of the human narrative is enabled - folly, uprise, satire, pain and all unconventional subtext to be expressed; without the spector of censorship.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i have no idea why yt hipped me to this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrij5uTtDxE "why you shout not learn to code" no interest in that what so ever but okay....

2 minutes in this is the best thing i've seen in a long time " singularity imminent, prepare electro magnetic shields, get off grid... no coding jobs left" is this for real or like some like dead pan comedy shit ?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I enjoyed that vid but I don't know why he made it lol.


----------



## Asclepius

^ ^actually think it's non-satirical, Joseph. However he is probably plugging Uber as a viral marketer - who knows.

...oh but but, that Suspira remake trailer -aesthetic Delish!
* ta much for the nod!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> ^ ^actually think it's non-satirical, Joseph. However he is probably plugging Uber as a viral marketer - who knows.
> 
> ...oh but but, that Suspira remake trailer -aesthetic Delish!
> * ta much for the nod!



yes sir. amazing cast, like ask some regulars around here, i bet they couldn't of dreamed of a better one. \

i might have to hip someone to the OG and now remake, good time of year for them splendid visuals.

if in the mood for similar check...

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/amer/

and https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_duke_of_burgundy/


----------



## Save

Asclepius said:


> https://deadline.com/2018/05/the-ey...ins-cannes-studio-video-interview-1202389669/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read much about Wells - seen this doc years back; a tale of how privilege and tragedy, are not mutually exclusive. A bit of a genius, a trailbalizer, a beautiful charasmatic, an asshole, a rebel, charlatan, artist (probably (re)opressed, bi/homo-sexual) and ambiguously-seeming, lost soul with a purpose - the stereotypical soup - but from what I can determine an individual who needed and more importantly, espoused the theatere and the arts; the medium upon which, the essence of creativity of the spirit of the human narrative is enabled - folly, uprise, satire, pain and all unconventional subtext to be expressed; without the spector of censorship.


I was just reading some of his quotes the other day.  What a good old chap.


----------



## Save

Asclepius said:


> ^ ^actually think it's non-satirical, Joseph. However he is probably plugging Uber as a viral marketer - who knows.
> 
> ...oh but but, that Suspira remake trailer -aesthetic Delish!
> * ta much for the nod!


Looks like a nutty film.  Fans love it apparently.  I mean I really dig into reviews when I am not totally sure of a film and this one looks promising for people genuinely interested in this kind of nuts.

Can't say it intrigues me enough to watch it but my taste in film has changed greatly and I know this is something that would be on my watchlist...years ago.


----------



## Save

Has anyone gotten into The Last Kingdom?  Looks like S3 is here.  I loved the first season and think I felt the same about the second so I am thinking I should try to catch this new season.  

I lost interest in GOT after S2.  I was also into drinking wine while watching and I think my habit was worsening so perhaps it wasn't so much losing interest in GOT as it was falling into really bad "alcoholism".  More like inebriated destruction that led to the depths.  Still crawling out.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Watching anthony jeselnick on netflix...


----------



## Asclepius

Save said:


> Looks like a nutty film.  Fans love it apparently.  I mean I really dig into reviews when I am not totally sure of a film and this one looks promising for people genuinely interested in this kind of nuts.
> 
> Can't say it intrigues me enough to watch it but my taste in film has changed greatly and I know this is something that would be on my watchlist...years ago.



'Nutty'....hmmm? Says so little, yet so much. At least you didn't say 'Edgy'. lol I get that sometimes one needs to move away from previous indulgences in dark things and morbid fascinations of youthful idiocy, fo sho 

There is a judgement of media that is tad artsy pretensious for the 'edge/outlaw/weird' aspects of film; often it is a VERY valid perspective, when judged from a certain, valid aspect but I'd have to disagree, here. As in terms of artistic integriety and visual engagement - it's a pretty beautifully made piece; albeit dark and sinister(but ya know, its a metaphor for real life and darkly pointless social institutions - being that we are all not pissing out rainbows  )

Also, more importantly, it is a narrative based on drug-induced experience - that is 'nutty', but in terms of expressing human spectrum experience; often of the ominous kind - I think we need room to project that, for catharsis and learning sake, within this present paradigm of stilted and pc politically controlled, era of claustrophobia. It expresses somethin needed.

Anyhoo, logically, this film in it's essence was inspired by the book, _Suspiria de Profundis _by Thomas De Quincey - notably an opium addict, so understandable that it is totally, uncomfortable to some( as RL is enough). However, it's art expresses the irrational, the cultural and the subjective that has been forgotten or, supressed by normative standards; for this reason I think it has wonderful merit in expressing the darker side of life, in a catharsis, for those of us who, unfortunately, viscerally experience these socially cruel forces without denial.

This lady expresses the cinematographic and cultural/historical relevance of this far better, than I.


----------



## steewith2ees

Is anyone else but me geeking out at the real possibility of the release of the 4th Marvels Avenger's film title and trailer being released tomorrow? I am aware of what a manchild I am but with little else going on in my life at the moment but the MCU releases this year have been a real highlight.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I wonder what would be the story of the season 9 of AHS? Last one we saw that the world went to fuck down with the bars and I don't know why they think that it's the best season, we got the Asylum which connect with the Freaks Show, on the other side would be the perfect ending to end the series, I read somewhere that they will do another one what will be bout fuck me idfk and idgaf but I like how they connect the Murder House with the Witches and I dislike that they get religious like yo what the fuck

If you look at it isn't that bad it could have been worse ffls and really not much to say about this season except that somehow the idea itself it's okay but bad executed and hasn't been logic at all but it's a film

p.s > I practice black magic too, should I? haha like what?

In my years of practicing and the books I've read I never saw this shit and it's too cringe to talk bout.


----------



## Asclepius

^I love the concept but couldn't get into the show. Also think J. Laing is a phenomenal actress.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

holy fuckballs did i get sick af this month. of course i decided to do my own research and youtube "deadly flu" 

which reminded me of a documentary about some artist who went off on some rant about nature cooking up something in the rain forest ( virus)  i dunno , but i do know that shit wiped me the f out.

i like how i can just type in "joe artist macabre" and there he is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Coleman_(painter)#Film

“Look around. The hantavirus is waiting for you. Ebola and the tropical rainforest is cooking up all kinds of brews to make sure that the population is kept in control. All these things are necessary. Why is there an increase in sexual deviance right now? Because it goes against procreative sex. Mother Nature does not want more children. This is not a time of birth. It is not a time to give birth, it's a time to die."

yup so imagine laying in bed for 4 days sick af and having that stuck in your mind LOL. FML i also kept saying to myself "uber eats. ocean prime what's the menu"


----------



## Shady's Fox

JoeTheStoner said:


> holy fuckballs did i get sick af this month. of course i decided to do my own research and youtube "deadly flu"
> 
> which reminded me of a documentary about some artist who went off on some rant about nature cooking up something in the rain forest ( virus)  i dunno , but i do know that shit wiped me the f out.
> 
> i like how i can just type in "joe artist macabre" and there he is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Coleman_(painter)#Film
> 
> “Look around. The hantavirus is waiting for you. Ebola and the tropical rainforest is cooking up all kinds of brews to make sure that the population is kept in control. All these things are necessary. Why is there an increase in sexual deviance right now? Because it goes against procreative sex. Mother Nature does not want more children. This is not a time of birth. It is not a time to give birth, it's a time to die."
> 
> yup so imagine laying in bed for 4 days sick af and having that stuck in your mind LOL. FML i also kept saying to myself "uber eats. ocean prime what's the menu"



yeeee

sometimes dat fk brain keeps talkin u kno

it happenz shit

did u had dreams wit him


----------



## cduggles

So I've got The Night Manager with Hugh Laurie and Tom Hiddleston running as kind of background. Based on a Le Carre novel. 

Just did the same with The Wire. 

Procrastination is at maximum.


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> yeeee
> 
> sometimes dat fk brain keeps talkin u kno
> 
> it happenz shit
> 
> did u had dreams wit him



Was a fan, of J. Coleman back in the day, still have a copy of his artwork on my dresser at my folks. I would think nowadays that would be considered 'hipster art' but in the 90's it was trailbalizing stuff. Funny how things change, within the temporal context. Still talented artwork though.


----------



## Asclepius

Danny Boyle's _Trust_ series is pretty special. Much recommend.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Asclepius said:


> Was a fan, of J. Coleman back in the day, still have a copy of his artwork on my dresser at my folks. I would think nowadays that would be considered 'hipster art' but in the 90's it was trailbalizing stuff. Funny how things change, within the temporal context. Still talented artwork though.





_Alright nice, if you want you can take a picture and post in the art thread. I think Joe was also trying to interpret mythology symbols beside those pyshedelic vibrations, it depends._


----------



## Asclepius

I do not live at my folks but it was one with Mary; Jesus'mother, at the centre point (surprise surprise with the Catholic imagery, juxtaposed with the sacrilege/arcane/esoteric; flanking her - the (stereo)typical coleman design.). Yeah, I liked his art way back when but not so much meaningful to me at this time, so I wont post it in the thread )cant actually find the image online anyway, to link here, unfortunately)as it's not inspiring at present, but was meaningful when I was trying to make sense of small town cultural bullshit, in my youth. By 'copy' I meant a print out from the puter btw - it was an  interest not an investment - I spend my money on necessity anyway, not folly 

Love that thread though, do post from time to time. More often enjoy the posts.


----------



## Asclepius

For the Black Mirror fans. Charlie Brooker; Desert Island Discs, podcast.
*Hopefully internationally accessible.


----------



## cduggles

Watching Firefly. Great stuff.


----------



## Asclepius

^ Must check that out!

" New on my personal list ( in a few months when actually, have time).


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

after reading poor reviews on expensive "hacked region free players," i just ordered a blu-ray player off of amazon.co.uk. they're even having a sale today. feeling pretty clever. whatup region B/2. 

when i was young i was a little pirate, but my fear of the fbi has increased with age and this seems like the easier solution. i used to use my computer but who has a dvd slot in their computer these days.


----------



## Asclepius

Paranoia has its merits


----------



## JoeTheStoner

got a new tv cause i needed an upgrade, also i was watching way too much pornography ( all i had was monitor/phone) not really into watching shows/movies on those. so i'm like controlling my tv with the phone app, streaming 6ix9ine on spotify, smoking moonrocks... watch any clip of "funny vr" on youtube people trippin out with oculus rift , kinda having a moment. like did sanjay gupta ever find out if cell phones cause brain tumors...

i use to watch so many movies. i gotta try getting into that again , there must be a shit ton of good ones i haven't seen in the last few years...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hold the fuc up.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

happy bday, elle (and kstew). enjoy your first drink.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Is it just me, or has 2019 been one of the absolute worst years for film in the last decade?

Every week I check the theaters for something good to go see, and end up staying home 'cause there isn't even a half-assed sappy drama, let alone anything worthwhile.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Cream Gravy? said:


> there isn't even a half-assed sappy drama


Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker is coming out this year.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

w01fg4ng said:


> Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker is coming out this year.


That's still quite a while off though. And it would be sad if that was the only worthwhile film in the entire year.


----------



## w01fg4ng

lol @ worthwhile


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^If you mean you think the new Star Wars film will be a disappointment, I agree. But I can't think of anything else coming out I'm remotely excited about.

I guess I wana see Booksmart, but that came and went and now the only theater around here playing it is at 2pm and I don't have time till the evening to go.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Premium Cable has been getting better; Movie & series wise,

 Bad Times at The El Royale,   Den of Thieves, and some new series like City on a Hill, Billions, Euphoria, The Loudest Voice (Russel Crowe as Roger Ailes). Good stuff a comin.


----------



## NicoOregon

Random - Here's the funniest scene from a not so great movie, Rules of Attraction.  This guy should be quite successful as an actor.  Hope anyone gets a laugh:


----------



## mal3volent

Holy f*k









						Marvel Announces Blade Movie Starring Mahershala Ali - Comic Con 2019 - IGN
					

Marvel Studios has announced a new Blade project starring Mahershala Ali.




					www.ign.com


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

out-of-print criterion release of Pierrot le fou is now selling for $100+ usd on ebay ...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> i didn't check her imdb for 2017 roles, i'm sure we'll keep an eye out for them.



Lux Æterna (2019)
To the Night (2018 )
Caprice (2018 )
Welcome the Stranger (2018 )
Elizabeth Harvest (2018 )
Maverick (2017) (Short)


>



Outlaws (2017)
The Dark Tower (2017)





there's a film adaption of the play _'night, Mother_ and it stars sissy spacek. the playwright wrote the screenplay and the broadway director directed the film.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wtf abbey lee in lux aeterna  






game


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what's _Party Monster _got against dope?


someone watch _L'Avventura _and tell me if you see the brunette dead in the rocks.

edit:
and who hangs out of a donut shop. reminds me of _Tangerine_.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tbh if alig listened to st. james, he wouldn't of killed angel and tossed his dismembered body in the hudson =/

checkers not chess, gotta read between the lines.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anyone else remember finessing extra tickets outta game machines by pulling them just right so the perforations didn't break? kristen bell teaches ted danson how to do it.

"anti-clockwise"


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

auteurs' early 16mm projects ...






"Lick the Star" by sofia coppola







"Bottle Rocket" by wes anderson


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

there’s an important line connecting Une femme est une femme; Paris, Texas; and Punch-Drunk Love. released in 1961, 1984, and 2002, respectively. there must be a forth installment somewhere. recently or soon to be released.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

hydroazuanacaine said:


> what's _Party Monster _got against dope?
> 
> 
> someone watch _L'Avventura _and tell me if you see the brunette dead in the rocks.
> 
> edit:
> and who hangs out of a donut shop. reminds me of _Tangerine_.



Oh I likedddd Party Monster.
Macaulay Culkin had a MUCH better butt than I would have expected.

Anyone alive at the time know if it's depiction of the whole "Club Kids" culture was accurate (I know it's a true story). Actually there's a documentary (of the same name) that I think is a lot like the movie (haven't seen it).


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

hydroazuanacaine said:


> and who hangs out of a donut shop.



Cops?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Cream Gravy? said:


> Is it just me, or has 2019 been one of the absolute worst years for film in the last decade?
> 
> Every week I check the theaters for something good to go see, and end up staying home 'cause there isn't even a half-assed sappy drama, let alone anything worthwhile.



Agreed! Even _It: Chapter Two_ was mediocre compared to the first part. I LOVED the first part, but thought the second was over-long and just okay. It wasn't bad, but despite being scarier and more brutal than the first, it wasn't near as good.
I found _Us _disappointing, too. Could have been much better.

The _Pet Semetery _remake was okay I guess but felt totally unnecessary to me (what was wrong with the 80's version?) 

I did enjoy _Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark_, though. I usually hate PG-13 horror movies but thought it was kinda fun and creepy. I actually have a very SPECIFIC phobia about "spiders that lay eggs that hatch under the skin" (that scene in _Urban Legends: Bloody Mary_ scarred me as a kid) but the same scene in this movie just looked really dumb and goofy to me. Might have cured said phobia, actually.

Looking forward to _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_. Any seen it yet? Thoughts?
Oh, have high hopes for _Doctor Sleep_, too. I like the timing as the book came out just long enough ago that I only remember the jist of it so won't be expecting everything before it happens in the movie.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

hydroazuanacaine said:


> happy bday, elle (and kstew). enjoy your first drink.



Eww, could have done without the imagine of a woman taking a shit tbh xD


----------



## Cream Gravy?

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Looking forward to _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_. Any seen it yet? Thoughts?


I really liked it. One of the better revisionist history era Tarantino films.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> I really liked it. One of the better revisionist history era Tarantino films.



I still haven't seen that, but I basically only want to watch it for Margot Robbie.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Robbie is barely in the film and there's a gross emphasis on her feet like in all Trantino films.

But otherwise, it's probably one of, if not the best, of his films since the 90s.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> Robbie is barely in the film and there's a gross emphasis on her feet like in all Trantino films.
> 
> But otherwise, it's probably one of, if not the best, of his films since the 90s.


Awwww booo, she deserves more screen time. I don't care about her feet. Tarantino has that foot fetish. Margot Robbie is so stunning. Sharon Tate was even more beautiful than her though. There was something about Sharon...she was a natural beauty and I'm not usually into blondes. I just wish she hadn't gotten involved with the wrong people or she would still be here. 

I'll check it out today probably. Thanks.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Awwww booo, she deserves more screen time. I don't care about her feet. Tarantino has that foot fetish. Margot Robbie is so stunning. Sharon Tate was even more beautiful than her though. There was something about Sharon...she was a natural beauty and I'm not usually into blondes. I just wish she hadn't gotten involved with the wrong people or she would still be here.
> 
> I'll check it out today probably. Thanks.



I know! Every movie of his has the female lead feet lol. He even sucked that pole dancers toes in _From Dawn 'Til Dusk_.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I know! Every movie of his has the female lead feet lol. He even sucked that pole dancers toes in _From Dawn 'Til Dusk_.



Oh yeah! haha Salma Hayek was at her hottest when she did that table dance. Such a turn on.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Catherine the Great is excellent on HBO.
I saw the first episode. Helen Mirren is perfect for the queen role. She's mean as hell. haha Fantastic actress.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Just finished watchin the season 5 of Peaky Blinders, it's a flawless movie, I never seen any bad seasons. This being said, I wonder how they will end it.


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> Just finished watchin the season 5 of Peaky Blinders, it's a flawless movie, I never seen any bad seasons. This being said, I wonder how they will end it.



I'm glad to hear that. I was slightly worried about the trajectory of the show at the end of season 4 but now I'm excited to watch again.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i wanted to watch some video games but 



 ramble on is bloody entertaining ".... yea that elevator footage was messed up" lmao

watch https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/antiviral after this


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

kino lorber did a new transfer (original negative scanned in 4k) and mastering of La religieuse. starring anna karina. prior, there was no region 1 release. high on my to-watch list.





(screen shot is from a different transfer)

next we need Pigen og skoene, please.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

douse ourselves i "la religieuse" https://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Serge-Lutens/La-Religieuse-29636.html and let us watch it . i needa order a new winter fragrance and binge on films...\

yo how ill is the internet when we reconnected with old friends and the conversation is like this...

m-o
on the prowl for a torrent
nu7
i haven't d/l'd a movie in a while...
m-o
omg clueless
nu7
yaas

moments like these make life worth living


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

found a theater that still often projects movies using film reels.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

hydroazuanacaine said:


> found a theater that still often projects movies using film reels.



I realize cinema's generally don't do that now - but what DO they do? (I've been like 4 times in 5 years and I was so drunk I passed out 3 of those times lol)


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Shady's Fox said:


> Just finished watchin the season 5 of Peaky Blinders, it's a flawless movie, I never seen any bad seasons. This being said, I wonder how they will end it.



It's not a movie period. lol.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

binge the f outta rupaul drag race, project runway, daria, ab fab LOL


----------



## puke

Binged Z-Nation


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I wanna see Jojo Rabbit before it leaves theaters. Hope it’s still around somewhere when I’m finally free to go to the cinema.


----------



## Asclepius

^ What be that, did you see it - review plz? 

Just came across this, no hablo americana cablo, when it was worth watching back-in-the-day, unfortunately. Never was keen on M. Short,  however, never saw him outside of terrible films.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

JoeTheStoner said:


> binge the f outta rupaul drag race, project runway, daria, ab fab LOL



Weird you said that, I'm obsessed with RPDR right now. I love Willam so I watched season 4 of Drag Race just for that and really liked it so been binging through it the last couple weeks.
Watched Drag Race UK season 1 and then seasons 9, 4 and 5 of Drag Race and just started season 6 last night.
VH1 is showing it all the way through (5 episodes plus 5 Untucked every night) so I'm getting through them rapidly.
Looking forward to season 7 as Pearl is the only queen I would actually describe as hot (out of drag).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea it's great television for the winter ( or uk all year 'round cause y'all got them grey skies! )

how are you liking the UK show ?  i thought of giving it a go when i was browsing the other seasons, but wanted to re live some moments from the original.

one of the greatest tv moments for me was s5 when they made perfume commercials...


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

JoeTheStoner said:


> yea it's great television for the winter ( or uk all year 'round cause y'all got them grey skies! )
> 
> how are you liking the UK show ?  i thought of giving it a go when i was browsing the other seasons, but wanted to re live some moments from the original.
> 
> one of the greatest tv moments for me was s5 when they made perfume commercials...



I liked the UK show. There weren't any queens I was really a fan of like I usually like someone from the regular series (I like Willam, Detox, Bianca Del Rio, Jinkx, Adore, Alaska,  Pearl, a dozen others).

I always seem to watch it late at night like midnight to 4am lol (I'm watching it now at 4am).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

fuck yea , those are the best times to watch anything... talk about some fn queens! that list brings back memories. 

can't forget violet chachki with one the fiercest moments on any fucking cat walk






ru was like *GASP

i was....






 no cap , i'm still communicating with tumblr fashion gifs like 2012 lol


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

JoeTheStoner said:


> fuck yea , those are the best times to watch anything... talk about some fn queens! that list brings back memories.
> 
> can't forget violet chachki with one the fiercest moments on any fucking cat walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ru was like *GASP
> 
> i was....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no cap , i'm still communicating with tumblr fashion gifs like 2012 lol



Oh yeah! She slayed it!

I think Violet is the only RDPR queen I'd bang...apart from obviously PEARL!! I'd wake up Pearl lol.
And maybe Adore.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Do you watch any of the Queens in various web-shows they have on YouTube?
Willam's always been my favourite. "Beatdown" is on YouTube is hilarious. And I live for his parody songs.

I also love Trixie Mattel and Katya ("Unhhhhhh" or whatever it's called is great, too)
Oh I like Jinkx Monsoon's "Cool Mom" too.
I guess most queens that do WOW series' on YouTube.
"Wait, what?" with Kimora is good too. Basically the dumbest queens get quizzed on various subjects like Astronomy, Physics, American History, Horticulture etc _(You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink; You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think!)_. Always Kimora with another queen. Often Derrick Barry, but also Ongina, JaidynnDiorr Fierce, Gia Gunn ("let me feel my oaatss") and others. The answers are so funny but the real info is so interesting, too.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Feeling very melancholic. I watched Inception last night and it hasn't been sitting well with me. Great movie just... Need some time to think on it.


----------



## mal3volent

Cream Gravy? said:


> Feeling very melancholic. I watched Inception last night and it hasn't been sitting well with me. Great movie just... Need some time to think on it.



was that your first time seeing it? It's definitely pretty heavy in some ways.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

mal3volent said:


> was that your first time seeing it? It's definitely pretty heavy in some ways.


Second. Saw it in theaters back in 2010 but at the time my teenage mind couldn't grasp the full depth of the film.

Also still being haunted by Akira. Same feelings I had after Neon Genesis Evangellion.


----------



## Noodle473

Just made this meme combining two things that have very little in common.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i wish elle fanning could find something worthwhile. she tries so hard. she picks project and after project that seems promising but nothing profound results. it's like if godard had never found anna karina.

i don't understand what happened to sofia coppola. the moment she found elle, she completely lost her touch. it makes no sense. Somewhere does give her lots of uninterrupted, good camera time. elle shines, but the movie isn't focused. you have to trudge through so much. i can't be mad a coppola because i mean fuck, what have i done. i don't understand how she lost it so completely.

is there something i'm missing? other than her work with rodarte, is there somewhere elle has been properly utilized? The Neon Demon had potential but nicolas winding refn stepped way out of his area to comment where he had nothing to contribute.

i hope she doesn't give up like scarlett johansson. i couldn't bare to see elle doing super hero movies and the occasional woody allen-esque film and calling that a career. that won't happen. she praises sally mann and uses the elle fanning instagram account to slip in her own darkroom prints. there's no question of her ability and focus.

she has so much more time. although i loved her as a starlet, i remind myself of juliane moore. who knows when elle will come to full fruition.

on that note, pt anderson keeps mentioning her in interviews. it's time for that to happen. something has to happen.




JoeTheStoner said:


> one of the greatest tv moments for me was s5 when they made perfume commercials...


missed this when you first posted. got a smirk outta me. that johnny depp cologne spot might be the worst piece of media in human history.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I haven’t seen Elle Fanning in much. She was good in 20th Century Women, can’t recall anything else I’ve seen her in.


----------



## Asclepius

Our hydro is as committed to Elle, as H. Weinstein is to his walker, lately. 

Much joy and fondness re. clips of this 'ol gorgeous, self-indulgent, creative lunatic/genius and his talent.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol . man he got corona too. i don't even know what to think about that like he just got all kinds of health problems fucking rapist pos.

i sold some d to this guy in a parking lot recently and he said "call me montana" all i could think of was...


----------



## Asclepius

Yuppers, Joe!  lol  A part of me blames the context of the time also but nevertheless, we all are acountable to ourselves, fortunately/unfortunately.


----------



## Ganjcat

Asclepius said:


> Yuppers, Joe!  lol  A part of me blames the context of the time also but nevertheless, we all are acountable to ourselves, fortunately/unfortunately.


You watch children cartoons? A fully grown man watching them is a bit disturbing if I do say so myself


----------



## Asclepius

I stroke my beard and open Dorritos, and press start on remote. Sorry I scare you, I hide bomb away.


----------



## Asclepius

Ganjcat said:


> You watch children cartoons? A fully grown man watching them is a bit disturbing if I do say so myself


.............WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Zoob1234

A little obsessed with Archer at the moment. Hoping the next season comes out ASAP.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

who is sippin canada dry BOLD ginger ale ? FIRE


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anyone watching My Brilliant Friend on hbo? what do you think? read any of the books?

saw episode 2 last night.


----------



## xxfreak187xx

Anybody watch season 1 of "The Boys" on Amazon prime?


----------



## Asclepius

hydroazuanacaine said:


> anyone watching My Brilliant Friend on hbo? what do you think? read any of the books?
> 
> saw episode 2 last night.




Have seen it. Never read any of her books but the  narrative kept me watching as found it hard to invest in the characters (started watching from ep 2;S1), at first; having found the actors difficult to invest in, as a spectator. The narrative was great though and it did come together ( from my experience) with the actors, as story unfolded. 
I did enjoy series - did grow some investment in characters, especially protagonist toward mid way -Nepolese (according to indigenous media) - interesting stuff.
Really enjoyed the series once it was followed through,  though. 
She obviously has a talent in writing and regret not reading the book, initially.
Definitely, will read more of hers!


----------



## Asclepius

Love this guys insight &commentary on film and directors.
This one on Malick is especially, resonant.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Asclepius said:


> She obviously has a talent in writing and regret not reading the book, initially.
> Definitely, will read more of hers!


i strongly recommend. it is a little soap opera-y -- as you've likely noticed from watching the show -- but of the highest quality for that genre.


----------



## Asclepius

...it was tbf but... reading up on the whole neopolitan perspective on it was interesting. Still liked the narrative though.
https://www.italymagazine.com/featu...-response-elena-ferrantes-my-brilliant-friend

Hope my brilliant, Hydro is doing ok?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

things have actually been pretty rough as of late. inpatient (not for drugs) and then outpatient. plenty of psychs and therapist since then. but i think i found a prescription regime that works out alright and am hopeful.

how about yourself? doing relatively ok?


----------



## Asclepius

Sounds like its been rough, Hydro - glad you're doing ok atm mate, admire you're strength of character, always. 

I've been occupied and lucky...which is ok


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

glad to hear it.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just ordered a blu-ray copy each of Drive and Akira. Very excited to add these to the shelf. Got quite a few movies now and these two are absolute classics.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^good choices


----------



## JoeTheStoner

fuck yea. 

i have a hard time getting into anything rn, i know there are probably some mind blowing films i'm missing out on... there must be.

last i tried to watch was, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climax_(2018_film) made it about 10 min in... i watched westworld season 1, no desire to continue.

i got time to watch something too, but i just end up watching whatever youtube is servin tbh


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I've been movie binging a lot with drugs lately and I only really recall half of what I watch it seems, but I think what I remember is always the good ones.

I watched Hard Eight by Paul Thomas Anderson yesterday morning and it was quite a good one. Looked it up and amazon only had a 2003 release on DVD for like $50... I was like, what? There seems to be a movie (hard copies) shortage or racket going on right now and I really don't understand why. Wife and I wanted to buy a few tv shows since they got taken off Netflix or Amazon and the prices are obscene now.


----------



## Ganjcat

Hey what's up guys just eating Chinese having a quiet one tonight you know John wick I heard about it but never watched it but I watched it the other night the one where they send in those bullet proof swat guys at the end man what a sick film can't believe I never seen if before the belt scene to that was some Bruce Lee shit


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I liked the first John Wick alright enough to buy it on a hard copy, then realized how cheese it was lol. The scene at the Russian club was dope though.

The second one I fell asleep midway through and the third I was just confused and bored by. Can't believe I bothered to see all three in theaters lol.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

American Horror Story season 10: Everything you need to know
					

Will this be the end of AHS?




					www.digitalspy.com
				




Season 9 -- 1984 -- was so bad I hardly trust their words anymore.


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


>


His presence and talent is magic.  
Been meaning to source and watch this, for a while ( thanks for reminder);


----------



## Asclepius

Beautiful tune by Teho Teardo + Blixa Bargeld - alongside, montages. 
A good few ( especially toward the end of vid -  4.37 onward ) I can not decipher. 
May seek some BLers  better, knowledge, in this!?!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Asclepius said:


> His presence and talent is magic.
> Been meaning to source and watch this, for a while ( thanks for reminder);



Like a good old wine man, like a good old wine.  King Lear? aah that movie with those daughter and he's playin a king, yeah. I saw it but imo the playtime was way too long, like you know but other than that, it's a decent B-movie.


----------



## Asclepius

Ah, but you see it isn't about overt roles of the actors; it's about the representations of politics - this is why, King Lear has been repeated, in artistic kharma 

I get it though, many a show I've nodded out(sober) within the  first quarter. 

McKellen on, sympathy for the devil.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Aaaand

yee


----------



## Asclepius

Bruno's tent scene, was ma personal favourite! 


Wes Anderson's newbie looks visually, stimulating and as ironic, as ever. Can't knock it, or...

Anyhoo...


----------



## Asclepius

Heart of Darkness animated adaptation to star Michael Sheen and Matthew Rhys
					

The film will be presented at the European Film Market in Berlin




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## schizopath

Moon Knight is getting its own show and I couldnt be more happy


----------



## Asclepius

Searching for animation thread but search brought up nothing related.
This just made my evening.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i watched Party Girl for a bit a couple days ago. still no good transfer. this one the frame rate was fucked. someone sell me the reel and i'll scan it 4k. early parker posey deserves  it. so much good art lost. when the meteor hits the earth we'll loose so much gold.

where you at @tribal girl? your taste is exquisite.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Finally finished the latest season of _The Mandolorian_. It was rather amazing, some of the best of Star Wars. It gives me hope for a new trilogy or tv shows exploring the period between episodes 6 and 7 (can I get some Thrawn action, pleeeeaasseee?!). I'd really like Disney to just play the new trilogy off as far off in the future or perhaps Luke was having a fever dream... those three films sicken me. I recently watched EVERY Star Wars tv show/movie aside from _Resistance_ cause it's just ass, and I have to say, the Disney stuff *outside* the new trilogy is mad decent. They should really stick to tv format though; Star Wars is best told in an episodic manner. Can't wait for _Kenobi_ and more tv series.


----------



## schizopath

I Hope they make darth revan series at some point. Im propably getting Disney+ next year. Getting hbo instead of Netflix next month me thinks


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks to iv osdmt and oral norfloruzepam, i've nooded out last two movies i tried to watch. woke up for the credits both times.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> thanks to iv osdmt and oral norfloruzepam, i've nooded out last two movies i tried to watch. woke up for the credits both times.


My wife had to wake me up at the end of Return of the Jedi the other day for similar reasons lol


----------



## D's

New season of American Gods is coming out on the 10th. The show is amazing!


----------



## schizopath

Anyone just absolutely love Taylor sheridans movies? Anxiously waiting for the New one.


----------



## ions

@schizopath could play mystery in the motion picture the game. Who else?


----------



## schizopath

ions said:


> @schizopath could play mystery in the motion picture the game. Who else?


Appreciate. Much love brother


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

I'm not digging the 'new' IMDB layout tbh


----------



## schizopath

Right, its time to watch the vvitch


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> I'm not digging the 'new' IMDB layout tbh


To be quite frank, I was pretty pissed when they ditched the forums... I found so much insight into _Eyes Wide Shut_ from other people's interpretations.

But yeah they need to stop changing things. The app keeps getting worse and the desktop site isn't much better. And the app keeps wanting me to login, like fuck off already...


----------



## schizopath

Aight, so got money for a random psn movie pick up tonight. Theres the one new dc comic movie but we will see what I end up picking.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Aight, so got money for a random psn movie pick up tonight. Theres the one new dc comic movie but we will see what I end up picking.


Found an older justice league movie, called the throne of atlantis. Been getting More into comic book movies cause they fucking rock. Hope this one is a banger too.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just ordered Blurays/DVDs of _Burn After Reading_, _The Big Lebowski_, _A Serious Man_, the complete _Twin Peaks_ tv box set (already have _Fire Walk With Me_), _Parks and Rec_ box set, and _30 Rock_ box set. So fuck you Peacock, all I need now is to grab _Frasier_ and I won't ever have to buy your streaming service. This also rounds off all my favorite Coen Brother films.


----------



## mal3volent

Cream Gravy? said:


> Just ordered Blurays/DVDs of _Burn After Reading_, _The Big Lebowski_, _A Serious Man_, the complete _Twin Peaks_ tv box set (already have _Fire Walk With Me_), _Parks and Rec_ box set, and _30 Rock_ box set. So fuck you Peacock, all I need now is to grab _Frasier_ and I won't ever have to buy your streaming service. This also rounds off all my favorite Coen Brother films.



Do you like _Inside Llewyn Davis _? _Barton Fink_ ?

I hope I get to rebuild my blu ray collection someday when I have the money.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

mal3volent said:


> Do you like _Inside Llewyn Davis _? _Barton Fink_ ?


Never saw _Barton Fink_, it's on my to-watch-list. I enjoyed _Inside Llewlyn Davis_ but it wasn't one of my favorites. Oscar Issac really showed his acting chops in that one though.

I'm mass buying TV shows/movies right now as I watch all the streaming services buying the rights to shows then discontinuing hardcopies or doubling their cost. HBO bought up _Babylon 5_ and now they have no plans to ever re-release their 'remastering', you can only watch it on HBO Max. Fuck that noise... if I can find the spare $100 I'm buying the series box set on DVD.


----------



## mal3volent

If you're a Coen Bros fan you gotta watch Barton Fink. John Goodman has an awesome role.

Theres something about owning hard copies of the shows and movies you really love.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

mal3volent said:


> If you're a Coen Bros fan you gotta watch Barton Fink. John Goodman has an awesome role.
> 
> Theres something about owning hard copies of the shows and movies you really love.


Luckily my recent Amazon orders of hard-media have given me 'digital credits' to spend on movie rentals, usually $1.50-$2 per order. I was thinking about watching _Inherent Vice_ finally but perhaps I'll bump it down and 'rent' _Barton Fink._


----------



## schizopath

Time to rewatch autopsy of jane doe. The all time goat horror movie.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

_Parks and Rec_ box set arrived today, gorgeous casing that holds the discs in place. Mwah!

'Bout to use some of those digital credits to rent P.T. Anderson's _Inherent Vice_, never seen it before.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Rented _Inherent Vice_, enjoyed the first 50 minutes when Mrs. Gravy came home and said we were going out. I'll have to give it a watch today with her and just restart. The first 50 min were engrossing though, very star studded cast.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Man, I bought _The Office_ box set on DVD yesterday, seeing that Best Buy had the lowest price (Amazon inflating it to $70 vs $45) and I have no regrets. But now I also want to grab _Frasier_, which jumped from $68 to $88 overnight... Once again Best Buy has the old price, but I've spent so much on DVDs/Blurays this month, it's absurd.

I also wana pick up the _Babylon 5_ box set before they run out, they're roughly $90. This'll be the last hardcopy release available AFAIK because HBO "remastered" it and will only be showing it on HBO Max with no intention of re-releasing the hard media...


----------



## schizopath

Aah, the little wonders. Its a movie night here. Not sure what to watch.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Why do old shows in 4:3 piss me off so much? It's what I watched for almost my entire life... Yet now I almost refuse to watch no matter how good simply because it's a square...


----------



## schizopath

Havent had HBO in a year and I finally got it back! YAY


----------



## Cream Gravy?

schizopath said:


> Havent had HBO in a year and I finally got it back! YAY


Check out the remastered _Babylon 5_ on there (if you like sci-fi).


Heads up to those interested: Amazon has brand new box sets of _Frasier_ for only $65 right now. If you want to skimp on getting Peacock, now's the time to buy NBC shows, all are at discounted rates for the day that I can tell.

I now own every single show I ever cared for that NBC produced, so now I won't ever be buying any of their tv shows ever again, huzzah!


----------



## schizopath

Started watching good lord bird on hbo. Damn that shit rocks.


----------



## schizopath

Getting HBO was a great choice. Hot damn so many good series


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anybody watched the show ‘Patrick Melrose’ starring Benedict Cumberbatch? Thoughts?


----------



## schizopath

It Was a banger series...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I could barely get through the first episode. I was getting so triggered every other minute!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

hi, grandma. guess what? chicken butt! just kidding. i had sex.


----------



## Shelbel69

I don't own a TV or DVD player. But when I used to my all time fave show was HBO's "Sex & the City" & "The Soprano's". Oh, & can't forget AMC's "Breaking Bad". So good, especially Jessie.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Yeah Breaking Bad was great...season 4 was my favorite from that show. I loved the first season of the Soprano's too


----------



## Max Power

mal3volent said:


> If you're a Coen Bros fan you gotta watch Barton Fink. John Goodman has an awesome role.
> 
> Theres something about owning hard copies of the shows and movies you really love.


Goodman kills it. Very reminiscent of his role in _Oh Brother_ now that I think about it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Watching the Hannibal series for a 4th time cuz my girl hasn't seen it. Idec I'll binge all 3 seasons 4 more times it's great. Especially if you've seen Silence of the Lambs and Red Dragon. Or like to see lots of brutal, creative murder and cannibalism.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

devilsgospel said:


> Especially if you've seen Silence of the Lambs


Wife and I loved this movie, but not because of a fascination with Hannibal the Cannibal. I enjoyed _Silence of the Lambs_ as the classic 90s FBI movie it was, and the genre that it seemingly started (X-Files, Twin Peaks, etc.) of FBI agents investigating weird ass shit.

Lots of people recommend I watch the rest of the Hannibal stuff but I'm not actually a gore fan. More of a Jodie Foster fan 



Watched lots of movies again recently, need to write up reviews.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> Wife and I loved this movie, but not because of a fascination with Hannibal the Cannibal. I enjoyed _Silence of the Lambs_ as the classic 90s FBI movie it was, and the genre that it seemingly started (X-Files, Twin Peaks, etc.) of FBI agents investigating weird ass shit.
> 
> Lots of people recommend I watch the rest of the Hannibal stuff but I'm not actually a gore fan. More of a Jodie Foster fan
> 
> 
> 
> Watched lots of movies again recently, need to write up reviews.



Oh I totally get what you mean, after I watched it I thought that it absolutely stood alone. And yes, young Jodie Foster makes me feel things downstairs.

You'd be surprised you might like some of Hannibal, it's also a great crime show on its own just as you say about SotL. But yes, gets very gory for gores sake. It's like a Hannibal themed CSI/Game of Thrones hybrid that takes place before the events of anything else in the canon with an overarching narrative about Hannibal and his intense and somewhat homoerotic (no judgment) rivalry with Will Graham, the detective in the book before SotL and Clarice Starling. Will Graham is an amazing character and I would dare even say he gives Jodie Foster a run for her money with his writing and the actor's talent.


----------



## schizopath

Holy shit euphoria is some Quality tv


----------



## JoeTheStoner

so i'm pickin up my weekly kombucha, and suja at costco and decide to toss in a some nitro cold brew for mornings... fucking shit man this shit legit needs a warning label "The *Lucky Jack* Triple Black *Nitro Cold Brew* is like a super strong Americano without the acidic aftertaste. It's bold, smooth and true to it's name – triple black because it's fortified with organic espresso. It contains 320 mg of *caffeine*, so you get a great clean jolt of energy with this *brew*."

yo, 320 mg caffeine for a "clean jolt"  ? i drank one and straight up was spinning , cleaned my whole house spun. fucking nitro cold brew fortified with espresso lol

i trip out on how years ago i'd spend all this time looking for foreign, indie films, now you can stream everything with ease and i don't watch anything but youtube.

 we bootleg vhs back in my day! fuck i'm old


----------



## Max Power

JoeTheStoner said:


> i trip out on how years ago i'd spend all this time looking for foreign, indie films


Wait, we're not doing this anymore?


JoeTheStoner said:


> i don't watch anything but youtube.


I was the same until about a few months ago. Now I only watch the occasionally 30 second recommended viral clip now.


----------



## schizopath

Rented "Monster Hunter". Treating myself with a movie as Im feeling good already and got some banger food waiting.


----------



## schizopath

Right, its the time to finally finish MR Robot


----------



## devilsgospel

Currently watching "The House That Jack Built" and let me say, this movie makes me feel like I'm on way more drugs than I actually am.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Agh the casing on my _Frasier_ box set is soooooo annoying. All the discs are double/quadruple stacked on each other and so it's a pain in the ass to switch discs.


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> Currently watching "The House That Jack Built" and let me say, this movie makes me feel like I'm on way more drugs than I actually am.



Nevermind the ending sucked dont bother


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> Agh the casing on my _Frasier_ box set is soooooo annoying. All the discs are double/quadruple stacked on each other and so it's a pain in the ass to switch discs.



That's how my That 70s Show box set is. Gotta get up and switch disks every 6 episodes -_- there's 8 seasons and each have ~20 episodes ffs


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Amazon just reached a deal with MGM to buy them out for $8.5 billion... I almost cried when I read that. They'll own classics like _2001: A Space Odyssey_ and _The Silence of the Lambs_... does this mean I won't be able to buy updated blu-rays of these films now!? Amazon already doesn't sell _The Handmaiden_ to U.S. customers, you have to buy $150 copies from Korea plus a region-free player if you want a hardcopy.

FUCK YOU JEFF BEZOS SUCK MY BIG FAT COCK!!!!

I swear, I might start ripping Blu-rays from streaming services and making homemade cases for them to go on my shelf. It ain't piracy if I've paid to view the film and then I never sell anyone a copy right? I mean FFS, I should be able to BUY hardcopies, it would make them money! Don't you want my money Amazon?!


----------



## Asclepius

^ ah, sorry CG...sucks 

...the monopoly. It is a cruel mistress.

Going to be semi-social and share this. 
Herzog is unintentionally, funny in his honesty and formidable & a bit of a genius, imho.
Interesting waste of time, to view; whether you like him of, not.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Awwww man, just re-upped on Stanley Kubrick Blurays and a 4k copy of _Blade Runner._ 'Bought to check and see if it does indeed come with a copy of the "Director's Cut" which is my fave. Also got the Criterion Collection of _Barry Lyndon_ after watching my outdated dvd on my 4k tv, looked like ass. Same aspect ratio plus a bonus disk, very psyched.



Hnnnnnng, I loooooove _Barry Lyndon_, literally the best period piece in existence. Watched my old dvd with the wife and a best friend last Friday while frying, we were all mouth agape.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I’ve never seen Barry Lyndon, but I like Kubrick’s films a lot generally-speaking so maybe I should check that one out


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Burnt Offerings said:


> I’ve never seen Barry Lyndon, but I like Kubrick’s films a lot generally-speaking so maybe I should check that one out


It might very well be one of the top 5 movies of all time. Up there with _A Clockwork Orange, 2001: A Space Odyssey, _and_ Blade Runner: The Director's Cut_. The whole freakin' film is done entirely with natural lighting, you couldn't find a more gorgeously, attentively shot film I guarantee it.

I just watched the "Final Cut" of _Blade Runner_, very frustrated I can't check the 4k "HDR" disk to see if it indeed has all four cuts, I don't have a 4k capable disk player. Don't wana give away my Director's Cut if all I get is the Final Cut


----------



## MydriHaze

Cream Gravy? said:


> I just watched the "Final Cut" of _Blade Runner_, very frustrated I can't check the 4k "HDR" disk to see if it indeed has all four cuts, I don't have a 4k capable disk player. Don't wana give away my Director's Cut if all I get is the Final Cut


Don't worry, there's plentyyyyyyy of other films to watch! :D Did you thought of Blade Runner 2049?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

MydriHaze said:


> Did you thought of Blade Runner 2049?


Bleck, that film kinda blew. Great soundtrack, great acting (sans Jared Leto) and visually stunning; yet the plot completely disregarded the Director's/Final Cut endings from the original film, so I don't consider it an actual sequel. I like it enough to watch it now and then, more for my wife cause she loves Ryan Gosling.


----------



## MydriHaze

I slept at the first 5min, been woke up later in the film because i was snoring, try to rewatch then rewent to sleep...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

People on Sunday is the first good film ever made.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> People on Sunday is the first good film ever made.


I'll have to add that to my "To watch" list


----------



## Bella Figura

Rick & Morty S5!

*downloads*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Judge Refuses to Void Ohio Obscenity Charges (Published 1994)
					






					www.nytimes.com
				





> In a ruling that echoes a celebrated case in Cincinnati four years ago, a municipal judge there denied motions on Monday to dismiss and suppress charges against a bookstore and three of its clerks for renting a tape of the film "Salo, or the 120 Days of Sodom."



the "four years ago" case is contemporary arts center and its director facing obscenity charges over mapplethorpe photos. cac beat the charges. pink pyramid took a plea deal ...









						Salo Returns to Cincinnati - National Coalition Against Censorship
					

After a long and excruciating censorship legal battle, officials in Cincinnati have been thwarted again. (Cincinnati is where an art museum and its director were prosecuted for exhibiting the photographs by Robert Mapplethorpe. A jury acquitted them.)




					ncac.org
				





> Despite a dismissal of the charges by the lower court (_Censorship News 56_), the prosecutor pursued appeals. The case was finally settled in August, just before a jury trial, when the prosecutor dropped six charges and the store agreed to plead no contest and pay a $500 fine for attempted pandering (because one customer told another, actually a vice squad member, that it was a film “with everything in it”). The video will be returned to the store which can resume renting it. An imperfect victory, but a victory nonetheless.


----------



## Bella Figura

Bella Figura said:


> Rick & Morty S5!
> 
> *downloads*


fwiw I very much enjoyed it


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

a sean baker film is supposed to come out next month. 

pretty sure he said his plan was to shoot two movies in a row, edit and release the first, then edit and release the second. because he wants time between shooting and cutting. someone said something like that.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ noteworthy . god, i gotta get really deep into flicks again...

had a gnarly nightmare about an insect infestation... then i watch this scene cause it popped in the ol' noggin.


----------



## Asclepius

Robert Morgan has been creating amazing, stop motion shorts, for a long time - this film is in the works.










						Stopmotion: Aisling Franciosi of The Nightingale to star in horror film
					

A stop-motion animator's characters take on a life of their own in Robert Morgan's Stopmotion, starring Aisling Franciosi.




					www.joblo.com


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Terrible Rick and Morty season imo, don't see the writers recovering the heights of the first 2 seasons


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Wife made me setup-unpack the movie/tv shelves last night. Now I've got hundreds of dvds at my disposal along with what shows/films we have downloaded on my media PC plus Amazon and Netflix. Time to finally mega chillax today 

Added the _Apocalypse Now_ six-disk 40th Aniv Edition to my shelf recently, might watch _Hearts of Darkness_. Also added all 5 seasons of _Babylon 5_ + the movies, it's soooo much better than DS9 I'm coming to realize.


----------



## dragonix

Watching some free movies YouTube offers to keep my tweaked brain happy today but body resting but no more brain pain for this racked and sacked noggin hopefully but it is a good day to get stoned and zoned out here veg out eating vegetarian just saw A Quiet Place 2 at the theater was kinda fun not scary at all to me haha I mean had a classic monster movie kind of fun rush feel.

I think I enjoyed it more than Tenet it entertained me more which was one of the last ones I saw at the theater I do enjoy seeing them there but wouldn't mind doing a home theater setup again 3D projector worth it I am not sure if OLED is better been out of the technology arena for years now in terms of trying to get the latest and greatest I think subject matter is more important for me today



JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ noteworthy . god, i gotta get really deep into flicks again...
> 
> had a gnarly nightmare about an insect infestation... then i watch this scene cause it popped in the ol' noggin.


Recently watched on the Tube love the soundtrack and the 80s vibe is out of this world


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle fanning is going to play the girl who faced criminal charges after texting her boyfriend encouragement to commit suicide. in a hulu mini-series. chloe sevigny is involved with the project as well.

someone told me the show might focus on the media’s sensationalizing of pending criminal cases. that’s an important issue, but important issues often make for boring art. i wanna see elle play a psychopath.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i wanna see elle play a psychopath.


Did you see Neon Demon? Not NWR's best film but Fanning was great in that. She is really good at subtle emotional cues.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Cream Gravy? said:


> Did you see Neon Demon? Not NWR's best film but Fanning was great in that. She is really good at subtle emotional cues.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

the brunette who plays alongside jane birkin in Blow-Up is the girl who sings the “Tut, Tut” song in The Queen’s Gambit, gillian hills.

they end up having a rape-y threesome.

edit:
she’s one of the girls in the A Clockwork Orange record store pickup threesome too! she kinda got typecast huh.


----------



## deficiT

Just now finally starting Game of Thrones. I'm on episode 5. It's cool but I haven't quite been sucked in just yet. I'm sure I will eventually though.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

deficiT said:


> It's cool but I haven't quite been sucked in just yet. I'm sure I will eventually though.


Are you sure? I had to force myself through two seasons before I said, "Fuck this." It's truly a terrible show, just God awful. Only a true masochist could enjoy it.


----------



## deficiT

Cream Gravy? said:


> Are you sure? I had to force myself through two seasons before I said, "Fuck this." It's truly a terrible show, just God awful. Only a true masochist could enjoy it.


Well, it's certainly not set in stone. I usually don't hear that bad of reviews of the show. It is pretty depressing I guess, but so far I did enjoy Daneiris's brother getting his head melted


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Did some digging, found a sealed copy of the Alien Anthology boxset on Ebay for only $32 with shipping. I already had the Quadrilogy on dvd but wanted the blurays with the extended cuts plus the two bonus discs with all the behind the scenes footage. Not a bad deal considering it was $50 upon release. I always feel silly buying Blurays to replace my dvds but admittedly dvds are starting to look like potatoes on my 4k tv and since my original set has no bonus features or extended cuts the purchase feels justified.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

RIP Omar K. Williams (Omar, The Wire)


----------



## deficiT

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> RIP Omar K. Williams (Omar, The Wire)


Believe his first name is Michael... But RIP as well. I'm watching that series now.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

deficiT said:


> Believe his first name is Michael... But RIP as well. I'm watching that series now.


Yeah Michael indeed, I was shook


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## deficiT

Goddamn. Just finished the second to last episode of season 3 of game of thrones. Holy shit man, they really do kill off all the main characters. Shit was brutal.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

deficiT said:


> Goddamn. Just finished the second to last episode of season 3 of game of thrones. Holy shit man, they really do kill off all the main characters. Shit was brutal.


Yeah lol I couldn't stomach it... hence why I said anyone who watches the whole series must be a masochist hahah


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> Goddamn. Just finished the second to last episode of season 3 of game of thrones. Holy shit man, they really do kill off all the main characters. Shit was brutal.


It's a true full on horror movie, GOT, as much as any, just dressed up as seemingly innocent, if a bit naughty entertainment.

It's another psyop, purposed for instilling baseline fears and insecurities in the audience, increasing feelings of futility and hopelessness, despair.

Also disuading people from believing in good, and accepting that evil rules, no point resisting.

That to me is precisely what GOT is designed to do, and performs in action.

It's another full on Satanic production, like everything that goes through hollywood.


----------



## Asclepius

Forgive me mods, if I posted this previously. Had seen someone post a certain Bill-Burr post ( I think on this thread) and although, I am not a devoted fan - have thought this hilarious and relatable,  though  - the spinal-tap-vibes are strong - his editor is great. Looks like a good doc to both laugh at and that has a heart -we are all failures  yeeeahhh...hhhh... ). Personally, I like to celebrate it. Measures things out.

Ignore the plug for signing-up.*


----------



## dragonix

Hey guys and gals I know why I cannot get into tv shows really today.

I am hooked on YouTube.

I want to rewire my attention span by getting off entirely soon one day.


----------



## Asclepius

Woop.

The Frontal Lobe.  Got to appreciate, any part of it, one has awareness & more importantly, appreciation, of.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Yeah Michael indeed, I was shook


I read recently that it was a fentanyl overdose. Such an iconic character, he was definitely one of those actors who’s pretty much defined by one role in his career...such a great character though! I never knew that he may have struggled with issues regarding drugs etc, I was saddened by this news


----------



## darvocet21

Asclepius said:


> Forgive me mods, if I posted this previously. Had seen someone post a certain Bill-Burr post ( I think on this thread) and although, I am not a devoted fan - have thought this hilarious and relatable,  though  - the spinal-tap-vibes are strong - his editor is great. Looks like a good doc to both laugh at and that has a heart -we are all failures  yeeeahhh...hhhh... ). Personally, I like to celebrate it. Measures things out.
> 
> Ignore the plug for signing-up.*


That was great! Best two hours I've ever saved


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Burnt Offerings said:


> I read recently that it was a fentanyl overdose. Such an iconic character, he was definitely one of those actors who’s pretty much defined by one role in his career...such a great character though! I never knew that he may have struggled with issues regarding drugs etc, I was saddened by this news


Man, it's really depressing that the rich and famous can't even get legit opioids... when famous people die from fake Roxy 30s, you know that we're all fucked


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Shit I knew that since Tom Petty and Prince...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Burnt Offerings said:


> Shit I knew that since Tom Petty and Prince...


lol yeah, forgot about them.

Plus the DEA finally put out a warning this week saying street 'pharmaceuticals' are heavily contaminated with lethal doses of fent finally. Not like that hasn't been happening for 5 or so years... I guess it just reminded me.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Watching Riget, old TV series by Lars Von Trier.
It's creepy, weird and all around fascinating. Feels amazing to be invested in something again.

A third season is supposed to come out next year, after 25 years which is why I arrived at this.


----------



## birdup

It's sad that Chappelle is edgy these days. Good on Netflix for not cancelling him. Not that I like Chappelle very much.

@Buzz Lightbeer

I've been saving that show. I love Von Trier.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Watching Riget, old TV series by Lars Von Trier.
> It's creepy, weird and all around fascinating. Feels amazing to be invested in something again.


What language is it in? I'll have to see if I can find a download with subtitles.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Cream Gravy? said:


> What language is it in? I'll have to see if I can find a download with subtitles.


Danish, there should definitely be a torrent as I streamed it through Stremio.
There are a couple of episodes on YT but they are significantly longer lol, which I don't get, I skimmed through the first one and didn't encounter any new scenes. Bizarre, I'm probably missing something obvious.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Oh man... _Soylent Green_ takes place in 2022. TOO REAL!


----------



## blistersinthedark

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Danish, there should definitely be a torrent as I streamed it through Stremio.
> There are a couple of episodes on YT but they are significantly longer lol, which I don't get, I skimmed through the first one and didn't encounter any new scenes. Bizarre, I'm probably missing something obvious.


The original VHS release of Riget was significantly shorter than what had aired on TV, so maybe these edits carried onto some of the DVD releases as well? Anyway, there's multiple versions out there. Amazing show, Lars was truly on some shit!!


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

blistersinthedark said:


> The original VHS release of Riget was significantly shorter than what had aired on TV, so maybe these edits carried onto some of the DVD releases as well? Anyway, there's multiple versions out there. Amazing show, Lars was truly on some shit!!


Interesting, so I ended up watching the short version then. Really enjoyed Riget, it was very good, season 1 in particular.
Season 3 is coming in 2022


----------



## dragonix

Way to go Johnny


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Oh man, _Twin Peaks (2017) _has been exceptionally fun, still got some to go


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Oh man, _Twin Peaks (2017) _has been exceptionally fun, still got some to go


"I. Am. Not. Your. Foot."

"I think I'm high!!!!?"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

mark my words... there will be a drag queen on tv named "ricky minaj" ...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Idk why, but Ike the Spike fucking cracks me up in The Return. I'm speed watching it right now myself, skipping the roadhouse scenes and kinda blew threw part 8 (I can only watch it so many times).


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Anyone seen Succession? 
Is the hype justified? I once watched season 1 and I thought it was overrated at the time and had a lot of issues that just didn’t make it all that fun to watch, for me. But maybe I missed some things, and I hear that season 2 is much better.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Cream Gravy? said:


> Idk why, but Ike the Spike fucking cracks me up in The Return. I'm speed watching it right now myself, skipping the roadhouse scenes and kinda blew threw part 8 (I can only watch it so many times).


Yeah man hahah.
I’m watching the last episode in like 10 minutes or something. I would’ve last night but I was deadass tired, tears running down my face lol.

It’s been so incredibly fun, one of the best shows I ever saw. Lynch does his things, and while not very typical of me, I’m like fully on board with everything. There’s a perfect amount of pacing, humor and irony and just weird things which make your own thought process like part of the watching experience. The latter especially was so wonderfully done.
I think he did it perfectly, pretentiousness was always gonna be the biggest trap here but he fucking danced around it and made it 17 (18) episodes of pure entertainment.


----------



## andyturbo

*  Eyes Wide Shut *


----------



## Cream Gravy?

andyturbo said:


> * Eyes Wide Shut *


I accidentily said, "Eyes Wide Shit," instead to a coworker years ago. Now it's like an inside joke lol... I just imagine being on the can and taking a dump and my eyes just being blown open by how intense the poop is ahahahah


----------



## darvocet21

John Cazale - tfw you're only in a handful of movies and almost all of them win the best picture


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'm high af watchin the onion., they used to have their show on IFC , i watched it religiously . shit have me laughin for life


----------



## Max Power

JoeTheStoner said:


> i'm high af


*looks at username*

Yep, checks out.


----------



## darvocet21

See if you can spot it


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## Max Power




----------



## darvocet21

>


Sick troll! It didn't occur to me that somebody would try. And quoting a different actor. Truly next level trolling I'm humbled

By the way I didn't spend any time writing a quote I was too busy trying to find a handsome picture of him... would you mind sharing where you found that one is that him right now it can't be unless he's got some work done.

Epic troll


----------



## birdup

Peter Jackson on how Tolkien stopped a Beatles LOTR film
					

While making his Beatles series Get Back, the director learned about the Fab Four's letdown.



					www.bbc.com
				






> had the movie got the green light, it would have seen McCartney as Frodo, Starr as Sam, Lennon as Gollum and Harrison as Gandalf. The Beatles' choice of director? Stanley Kubrick, fresh from making 2001: A Space Odyssey.



Wow. What the actual fuck?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

birdup said:


> Peter Jackson on how Tolkien stopped a Beatles LOTR film
> 
> 
> While making his Beatles series Get Back, the director learned about the Fab Four's letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. What the actual fuck?


Yet another fantastic filmed culled... I would have watched the shit outta that!


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

So it turns out Succession is pretty good huh, almost finished season 1.
I guess some here watched up to S3? I was getting flooded with screenshots, comments and memes on Twitter so I caved, no regrets at all.


----------



## birdup

I really don't get Rami Malek.

He's not a good actor, he's just weird looking.


----------



## mal3volent

birdup said:


> I really don't get Rami Malek.
> 
> He's not a good actor, he's just weird looking.



I thought his weirdness was a huge asset in Mr Robot. I couldn't imagine anyone else in that role.


----------



## birdup

I only watched one episode, but - yes - his weirdness was an asset. I can see that, but his performance as Freddy Mercury was utterly bizarre and super cringe. I'm in the middle of a Denzel Washington film - The Little Things - and Malek is awful. They focus so much on his facial expressions, but he mumbles all his lines and he is totally unconvincing as a cop. I'm really struggling to watch the film because of him.

He strikes me as a modern Humphrey Bogart or Marlon Brando, minus the talent.

Would Rod Stewart be famous if he didn't have a weird voice?

What are they capitalizing on?

I dunno.

The guy just annoys me.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

birdup said:


> I really don't get Rami Malek.
> 
> He's not a good actor, he's just weird looking.





mal3volent said:


> I thought his weirdness was a huge asset in Mr Robot. I couldn't imagine anyone else in that role.


Yeah he's an oddball. Outside his roles of Freddy Mercury and the guy in Mr. Robot I can't see him cast well. I hated Mr. Robot... his fucking morphine (nasal?!) addiction? Like what? The plot got muddy real fast in that show.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Cream Gravy? said:


> Yeah he's an oddball. Outside his roles of Freddy Mercury and the guy in Mr. Robot I can't see him cast well. I hated Mr. Robot... his fucking morphine (nasal?!) addiction? Like what? The plot got muddy real fast in that show.


I hated Mr. Robot as well, it was riddled with terrible acting and terrible plot lines. Never got the hype


----------



## schizopath

Hbo max WAS TOTALLY FUCKING WORTH GETTING


----------



## mal3volent

BasedGod said:


> Hbo max WAS TOTALLY FUCKING WORTH GETTING



whats got you so stoked about it? I need something to watch


----------



## schizopath

Theres already the new Dune movie and so on. Many films and series. Also 33% cheaper than netflix over here.


----------



## schizopath

Only the Dune movie is worth the price (9€) imo.


----------



## mal3volent

It's worth it for dune alone, that movie was epic


----------



## schizopath

There was atleast 3+ 2021 cinema movies on the front page. Totally worth to try atleast a month.


----------



## schizopath

Suicide Squad also which was very good.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

mal3volent said:


> whats got you so stoked about it? I need something to watch


Succession? Season 1 is good, season 2 is great. And there's a season 3 that people are raving about.


----------



## mal3volent

I watched part of the first season and liked it , but probably need to rewatch if I start over.


----------



## schizopath

About to watch Godzilla vs Kong and eat my double bacon double cheese burger


----------



## mal3volent

BasedGod said:


> About to watch Godzilla vs Kong and eat my double bacon double cheese burger



it Had some cool parts


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, Im saving Dune for more sober day


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## JoeTheStoner

eating carolina reaper almonds and dabbin, i'm suck a mess rn. nose won't stop running from pepper and i'm sweating from dabs/and the almonds.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Wife got me the Criterion editions of _The Life Aquatic_ and _The Grand Budapest Hotel_  ended up taking the $50 my grandma gave me and buying myself the Criterion edition of _The Darjeeling Limited_ to round those first two off (still want more Wes Anderson!) as well as the StudioCannal edition of _Delicatessen_ and a special edition of _Images_ (1972). Very excited to put them all on the shelf, got a great collection going now. Might need more shelves 

I cannot for the life of me find even a decently priced used copy of _Salome's Last Dance_ (1988 ). I've searched pretty hard. I guess I'll have to bid for one on eBay? Cheapest used copy I found was for $80 on Amazon... I mean come on, it's a frickin' Ken Russel film!


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Anyone seen _How to with John Wilson_? Season 2 is out, it's quite good


----------



## Max Power

Cream Gravy? said:


> I cannot for the life of me find even a decently priced used copy of _Salome's Last Dance_ (1988 ). I've searched pretty hard. I guess I'll have to bid for one on eBay? Cheapest used copy I found was for $80 on Amazon... I mean come on, it's a frickin' Ken Russel film!


Are you deadset on having a hard copy? Looks like it's available to stream via Amazon Video, probably at a better quality than DVD. Just FYI.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Max Power said:


> Are you deadset on having a hard copy? Looks like it's available to stream via Amazon Video, probably at a better quality than DVD. Just FYI.


I guess not. At this point it seems a waste of time. Or maybe I can get a decent mp4 rip from somewhere. Store it on my permanent drive.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

bob saget died. wonder what they’re gonna find in his basement.


----------



## birdup

I was just sitting out on the porch, smoking my second joint in twenty minutes and something occurred to me.

Forest Gump said "*My mom always said life was like a box of chocolates.* *You never know what you're gonna get*."

I've never really thought about this sentence, until just now.

I have a couple of issues.

1. You're going to get chocolate.

2. If it's a variety box, there's literally a fucking legend* telling you which one is which.

*I realize, perhaps, there didn't used to be. What the fuck did they do, just guess if it was going to kill them?

I'm starting to think maybe Forest was the smart one of the family.

It's possible I'm too stoned.


----------



## darvocet21

birdup said:


> I was just sitting out on the porch, smoking my second joint in twenty minutes and something occurred to me.
> 
> Forest Gump said "*My mom always said life was like a box of chocolates.* *You never know what you're gonna get*."
> 
> I've never really thought about this sentence, until just now.
> 
> I have a couple of issues.
> 
> 1. You're going to get chocolate.
> 
> 2. If it's a variety box, there's literally a fucking legend* telling you which one is which.
> 
> *I realize, perhaps, there didn't used to be. What the fuck did they do, just guess if it was going to kill them?
> 
> I'm starting to think maybe Forest was the smart one of the family.
> 
> It's possible I'm too stoned.


Yo bird up! They actually tell you what is in each different shaped chocolate? Not true in the USA


----------



## birdup

Mock frog?
					

Monty Python's Flying Circus (1969) - S01E06 clip with quote Mock frog?     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io


----------



## Max Power

Cream Gravy? said:


> Wife got me the Criterion editions of _The Life Aquatic_ and _The Grand Budapest Hotel_  ended up taking the $50 my grandma gave me and buying myself the Criterion edition of _The Darjeeling Limited_ to round those first two off (still want more Wes Anderson!) as well as the StudioCannal edition of _Delicatessen_ and a special edition of _Images_ (1972). Very excited to put them all on the shelf, got a great collection going now. Might need more shelves


Thoughts on _The French Dispatch_? I am hearing polarized reviews, even from Anderson fans. I am definitely going to watch it to form my own opinion.

It can't be _that_ bad . . .


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Max Power said:


> Thoughts on _The French Dispatch_? I am hearing polarized reviews, even from Anderson fans. I am definitely going to watch it to form my own opinion.
> 
> It can't be _that_ bad . . .


I saw it in theaters, I think I reviewed it in the what film you last watched thread at some point.

I enjoyed it. Being episodic it wasn’t all great, some parts were better than others. I didn’t really like the part with the French students so much but that’s just me. Otherwise I enjoyed the whole film. It was quirky and better than most movies I saw in 2021.

I always drink when I see movies, be that at home or the theater these days. So I might enjoy films more than I should lol.  But some I couldn’t drink my way through... house of Gucci I had four beers and I still hated it


----------



## schizopath

Time to start Euphoria season 2


----------



## JTemperance

Max Power said:


> Thoughts on _The French Dispatch_? I am hearing polarized reviews, even from Anderson fans. I am definitely going to watch it to form my own opinion.
> 
> It can't be _that_ bad . . .


As I watched it, I felt like the movie was really "grinding my gears," so to speak. It felt much longer than its running time IME and sometimes seemed so frivolous (visually and narratively) that I started to feel irritated in a vague way, even a little pissed-of with Wes Anderson.

Still, I usually enjoy his movies (_Grand Budapest_ I liked quite a bit) and I appreciated the attention to cinematography, not to mention the presence of a couple dozen top-shelf actors from Europe and N. America alike. 

A few weeks later, I read @MydriHaze's review of the film on here, which started me rethinking it a bit.  After I asked him to expand, he gave me a very thoughtful "argument" in favor of the movie, reminding me of its merits and value... 

So I'm almost persuaded now that I judged _French Dispatch_ unfairly at the time. I'd just need to get around to watching it again so I could give it a fresh look, which may not happen for a while. I'd be interested to see what another Bluelighter thinks about the movie, if you see it.


----------



## birdup

I have developed a tolerance for film and television. Now, when I watch something, I feel nothing. My friends watch the same thing and they are blown away. So, it's not the gear. I find it increasingly difficult to engage with fiction. I am overexposed to the unreal world. I need to interact with actual humans.

No amount and/or combination of drugs fixes this problem.

I need to remove screens from my life.

I need to go non-digital.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

when i was little they showed us this save the planet video where a grandma was recycling spaghetti water to make hot chocolate.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> when i was little they showed us this save the planet video where a grandma was recycling spaghetti water to make hot chocolate.


Lol wut?


----------



## Eldritch Palmer

Binged the first season of Peacemaker over the past 48 hours.

I didn't love it. Most of the jokes fell flat and some of the characters were a bit too "The Tick" for my liking... but it has a decent amount of laughs and a lot of interesting elements.

Here are the opening credits:


----------



## mal3volent

found this on Reddit, thought it was pretty interesting


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Heavyweight boxing champion Mike Tyson posited that the rich abduct the poor and bring them to private estates to hunt down as he and Joe Rogan shared a few joints

Rogan goaded Tyson on, saying that the theory wasn't 'outside the realm of possibility'

lmao


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Shady's Fox

I was looking for some story driven cosmic dread films, not horror. I've had my fair share of shorts on youtube, held myself a bit to not drain what I found but the beach house from 2019 was pretty mediocre at same time I feel like it did the right play with lights and how the fog was present but it wasn't, a solid piece of cosmic. 

Criterion Collections "The Conversation" a cult of noir films.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I was browsing on Mubi when I found it in VHS, I've wanted to buy out of stock suddenly by the returning of email and said that I need to wait 2 more months i was like meh.. they forgot to send it's 2022, this was not so long ago 2018ish


----------



## Shady's Fox

other than that CC is more of a complusive obssession


----------



## Shady's Fox

birdup said:


> I need to go non-digital.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Shady's Fox said:


> The Conversation"


looking into it...

watched Michael Mann films last night, thief and manhunter. not sure if it fits cosmic dread, but dreadful may be apt.


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## Shady's Fox

Is gonna be available by end of 2022 as I've heard but iirc some of these are his "alternatives of". The Vigil already came out, is a film not a show and like others, these were already made into films. Mandy casted with Nicolas Cage in that dystopian steampunk like atmosphere world. I dunno what's Del Toro is doing but if this is serious he needs to back off for good in cinemas.

He has a good film and that is "Devil's Backbone" which is good because is filmed/casted with and by Spaniards. Not being American/Japanese adds a lot of "involuntary" high praising from world but most of time is as bad as a hollywood one and hollywood equals usa


----------



## Shady's Fox

la llorona something is a highlight that a spanish film can be even worse than hollywood one


----------



## Shady's Fox

On next row we have the all waited "Avatar 2" trailer which Cameron likes to be the Johnny Cash of films ( johnny cash for those who don't know only did covers, by fingers he doesn't have more than 3 pieces written by itself, proof that he lived nothing at all. Anyhow, "The Way of Water" // star wars " path of jedi, dark force" sounds familiar? it is.

gtfo

and for those who say even the first one was as bad as the upcoming ones, you'll cut your own words when you gonna see that the first is actually where all the passion comes from both side // cast/director same as Twilight saga all movies are cringy but the 2008 and Eclipse are decent enough, even more so of the murky 2000's of Canada and as an atmosphere that is one film that cannot be forgiven.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Shady's Fox

@Asclepius 

What'd make out of the first "part of Dune" we got now? I say Villenue is known to choose his music well, the box scene and that egytian like short audio sequence might be the best in whole film but that's me. I didn't read the book, don't plan to because is extremely huge and useless I do have an understanding of Dune complex world such as steampunk/brutalism. Other than that.. I think Part 2 if it's a film and by articles hint as.. i've read word "pilot" which anyone that watch films know this is the name of a beginning of the show. If it's a film might have some sparks here and there. I enjoyed the first one though, feels like the repetitive audio was mainly the claustrophobic fear Vilenue had while directing and I perfectly accept it as we talk about Dune


----------



## Shady's Fox

Thing is I've already spoken on MUBI community and we've all come to this side of the end. Blade Runner 2049 while having haunting moments isn't memorable nor first one. Same as Lynch's 84 Dune


----------



## Shady's Fox

I think Vilenue should retire from directing and become audio visual producer. If this is what he does now, don't think in near future would do some else.
If Lynch doesn't direct Part 2 depends.. there's also no name dansk who would do x10 both what these 2 did. My take is that if it comes from Hollywood let Del toro do it, although the task is too heavy


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Shady's Fox said:


> Thing is I've already spoken on MUBI community and we've all come to this side of the end. Blade Runner 2049 while having haunting moments isn't memorable nor first one. Same as Lynch's 84 Dune


Sacrilege!


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> @Asclepius
> 
> What'd make out of the first "part of Dune" we got now? I say Villenue is known to choose his music well, the box scene and that egytian like short audio sequence might be the best in whole film but that's me. I didn't read the book, don't plan to because is extremely huge and useless I do have an understanding of Dune complex world such as steampunk/brutalism. Other than that.. I think Part 2 if it's a film and by articles hint as.. i've read word "pilot" which anyone that watch films know this is the name of a beginning of the show. If it's a film might have some sparks here and there. I enjoyed the first one though, feels like the repetitive audio was mainly the claustrophobic fear Vilenue had while directing and I perfectly accept it as we talk about Dune


@Shady's Fox Still haven't seen the new one, mate. Waiting to watch when the hype of it has subsided, so I can view it with my own bias! 

...like you, I also never read the book(did watch lynch version - loved much visually, but kitch can lack depth, if not communicated right; my memory of original is slightly weak, att even - may rewatch that first, again) . May pick it up book even, in lieu of that.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Asclepius said:


> @Shady's Fox Still haven't seen the new one, mate. Waiting to watch when the hype of it has subsided, so I can view it with my own bias!
> 
> ...like you, I also never read the book(did watch lynch version - loved much visually, but kitch can lack depth, if not communicated right; my memory of original is slightly weak, att even - may rewatch that first, again) . May pick it up book even, in lieu of that.





Spoiler: About the world of Dune











I never liked Hans approach but when I saw and heard Dune by Denis Vilenue, I knew this is the future because we're in future. What makes a film be either a live screen from a video game/CGi'd is the music in the end. That's why Silent Hill has this cult, has it's own legacy thanks to Akira Yamaoka but reading between the lines I knew Hans was at work without any far cry. The film more or less changed the barometer of "mainstream" pieces and while the Hollywood never ending river without sea is still there, best tattoo is the PG13 rated instead of R. 

This video randomly popped by the alghorithm and I thought to give it a shot, nothing at all to take home but had some interesting remarks made by Hans.


----------



## bird.is.the.word

Episode 4-6 is Star Wars as far as I'm concerned. The prequel trilogy had some good moments, but they were counterbalanced by a lot of misfires.

With Obi Wan and Boba Fett, the good moments are so far and few between.

They need to stop strangling the ideas in the original films and come up with something new.

It's not easy to create iconic characters like Han Solo and Darth Vader. If it was easy, everybody would do it all the time.

That kind of magic comes along once in a blue moon. George Lucas had it when he made the original films but he'd pretty much lost it by the time he made the prequels.

One of the big problems with Phantom Menace was Anakin being a little kid.

I don't want to see Don Corleone as an infant.

This franchise is claustrophobic which is incredible considering the size of the universe. There are countless planets, yet we keep seeing the same planets and the same species.

I have had enough of Tatooine. I've had enough of Leia. I've had enough of Darth Vader. I don't want to see another Wookie or another Hutt. Show me something new.

There are some good parts, mainly in the last two episodes. I liked seeing pre-Vader Anakin again and they redeemed Reeva somewhat by adding back story. The final fight was decent... but the whole thing just ended up feeling unnecessary. Everything since the original trilogy has been a let down.

The original trilogy was a bit over 6 hours.
The prequel trilogy was nearly 7 hours.
The sequel trilogy = 7.5 hours.

They keep getting worse and longer.

Now (with the TV shows) it's become unbearable.

The Mandalorian is almost 11.5 hours already, with another season on the way. Add to that the length of Boba Fett & Obi Wan. It's too much. Plus the Han Solo prequel and Rogue One.

Now we're getting a Rogue One spin-off and an Ashoka TV show... and a Lando show. Plus there's A Droid Story which is yet another show, this time about R2D2 and C3PO.

Oh, and a bunch more movies of course.

They should focus on quality over quantity.

Disney is going to kill this franchise.

It needs to die, honestly.

I look forward to a time without Star Wars or Marvel. They aren't infinite wells of entertainment. It's all marketing. That is all they care about.

Obi Wan is sloppy. Disney is focusing too much on the selling factor of these iconic characters and too little on creating an engrossing film. The quality control needs to be higher. I don't have the time to list the problems I have with Obi Wan.

I'm sure others have said this, but why doesn't Leia remember her dramatic experiences with Obi Wan when she meets him in the original trilogy?

Leia comforts Luke when Kenobi dies. She doesn't act like somebody who has an emotional connection to him, which is weird. She says (in her message) something like "You fought with my father in the clone wars" and that she's "passing on her father's message". I don't know. It doesn't fit together for me.

Also, how does Obi Wan lose his powers again?

They have him start off jaded, then become a Jedi again... now he has to turn into Alec Guinness.

In the fight between Obi Wan and Vader, they both are much more powerful in the prequel trilogy than they are in the OT - which is what? - ten years later? What happens to both of them? Is it old age?

The force was much better when it had limits. In the original trilogy, the powers weren't crazy. Then, you have Anakin diving into traffic. Then Luke and Leia and Kylo Ren, etc all have much more advanced powers than any Jedi in the original films. People keep coming back to life. Darth Maul. The Emperor. Yet, others suffer relatively minor wounds - by comparison - and everyone gasps because we know they're dead. People can project themselves across the galaxy. You can blow up the death star by flying into it at light speed and nobody thought of it for some reason.

There were three great films in the late 70s / early 80s.

Everything else is nostalgia.

The original films weren't even that great. I mean: I don't want to see endless sequels to ANYTHING. The Skywalker story doesn't deserve a million spin-offs. We don't need a Chewbacca film or a Jabba mini-series. Let it die along with The Simpsons and all the superheroes. How many Batman films do we need?

People are weirdly obssessed with stuff that has very little substance. I don't think we actually like these things. We're pretending because we're zombies. You have to be interested in something. Marvel is filler. People obsess about it because they're so out of touch with what they actually want that it doesn't matter. They know they are not going to miraculously stumble upon exactly what they truly desire, while completely unaware of what it is. But something needs to go in the box.

I don't expect to enjoy The Simpsons any more, so why do I still watch it?

Hollywood has the world hypnotized.

I'm addicted to watching trash that I don't like.

You can't trust franchises. Sequels and spin-offs rarely work and when they do they are almost never better than the original.

You can't trust actors, either. Everybody has sold their soul to big corporations. Either that or they've been cancelled.

You can't trust critics or box office.

Aquaman broke a million dollars.

Every Marvel movie gets at least 4 stars.

Streaming services are full of mediocre cash grabs.

Trying to find quality stuff has become an exhausting chore.

There is too much crap.

There are numerous moments in Obi Wan Kenobi that rely on us not having seen the original films.

We know what happens to everyone. Owen. His wife. Luke. Leia. Obi Wan. Vader. The Emporer. We know how all of them die. Reeva is the only character whose fate we don't know and I couldn't give a rat's ass about that.

The character made sense in the end, but the acting let it down. Her performance would be more at home in an episode of Orange is the New Black. She doesn't fit into Star Wars. I don't like any of the inquisitors. I didn't like Darth Maul, either. They're all generic and one dimensional. Reeva actually had serious potential as a character, but the actress just isn't convincing in the role... which is a failure of cast and crew.

That episode of Bubba Fett that Robert Rodriguez directed - the one with the brightly coloured flying motorbikes - was abysmal.  I stopped watching Fett after that. I didn't like one minute of the show. It is (IMO) the worst Star Wars entry so far. I honestly prefer the Christmas Special and Battle for Endor / Caravan of Courage. Fett is a stupid character to base a show around, particularly after Mandalorian. Two tough guys - one after another - both with limited social skills and both who wear the same masks?

The prequels were full of boring characters. Now we have two consecutive shows about "silent" heroes?

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

bird.is.the.word said:


> Episode 4-6 is Star Wars as far as I'm concerned. The prequel trilogy had some good moments, but they were counterbalanced by a lot of misfires.
> 
> With Obi Wan and Boba Fett, the good moments are so far and few between.
> 
> They need to stop strangling the ideas in the original films and come up with something new.
> 
> It's not easy to create iconic characters like Han Solo and Darth Vader. If it was easy, everybody would do it all the time.
> 
> That kind of magic comes along once in a blue moon. George Lucas had it when he made the original films but he'd pretty much lost it by the time he made the prequels.
> 
> One of the big problems with Phantom Menace was Anakin being a little kid.
> 
> I don't want to see Don Corleone as an infant.
> 
> This franchise is claustrophobic which is incredible considering the size of the universe. There are countless planets, yet we keep seeing the same planets and the same species.
> 
> I have had enough of Tatooine. I've had enough of Leia. I've had enough of Darth Vader. I don't want to see another Wookie or another Hutt. Show me something new.
> 
> There are some good parts, mainly in the last two episodes. I liked seeing pre-Vader Anakin again and they redeemed Reeva somewhat by adding back story. The final fight was decent... but the whole thing just ended up feeling unnecessary. Everything since the original trilogy has been a let down.
> 
> The original trilogy was a bit over 6 hours.
> The prequel trilogy was nearly 7 hours.
> The sequel trilogy = 7.5 hours.
> 
> They keep getting worse and longer.
> 
> Now (with the TV shows) it's become unbearable.
> 
> The Mandalorian is almost 11.5 hours already, with another season on the way. Add to that the length of Boba Fett & Obi Wan. It's too much. Plus the Han Solo prequel and Rogue One.
> 
> Now we're getting a Rogue One spin-off and an Ashoka TV show... and a Lando show. Plus there's A Droid Story which is yet another show, this time about R2D2 and C3PO.
> 
> Oh, and a bunch more movies of course.
> 
> They should focus on quality over quantity.
> 
> Disney is going to kill this franchise.
> 
> It needs to die, honestly.
> 
> I look forward to a time without Star Wars or Marvel. They aren't infinite wells of entertainment. It's all marketing. That is all they care about.
> 
> Obi Wan is sloppy. Disney is focusing too much on the selling factor of these iconic characters and too little on creating an engrossing film. The quality control needs to be higher. I don't have the time to list the problems I have with Obi Wan.
> 
> I'm sure others have said this, but why doesn't Leia remember her dramatic experiences with Obi Wan when she meets him in the original trilogy?
> 
> Leia comforts Luke when Kenobi dies. She doesn't act like somebody who has an emotional connection to him, which is weird. She says (in her message) something like "You fought with my father in the clone wars" and that she's "passing on her father's message". I don't know. It doesn't fit together for me.
> 
> Also, how does Obi Wan lose his powers again?
> 
> They have him start off jaded, then become a Jedi again... now he has to turn into Alec Guinness.
> 
> In the fight between Obi Wan and Vader, they both are much more powerful in the prequel trilogy than they are in the OT - which is what? - ten years later? What happens to both of them? Is it old age?
> 
> The force was much better when it had limits. In the original trilogy, the powers weren't crazy. Then, you have Anakin diving into traffic. Then Luke and Leia and Kylo Ren, etc all have much more advanced powers than any Jedi in the original films. People keep coming back to life. Darth Maul. The Emperor. Yet, others suffer relatively minor wounds - by comparison - and everyone gasps because we know they're dead. People can project themselves across the galaxy. You can blow up the death star by flying into it at light speed and nobody thought of it for some reason.
> 
> There were three great films in the late 70s / early 80s.
> 
> Everything else is nostalgia.
> 
> The original films weren't even that great. I mean: I don't want to see endless sequels to ANYTHING. The Skywalker story doesn't deserve a million spin-offs. We don't need a Chewbacca film or a Jabba mini-series. Let it die along with The Simpsons and all the superheroes. How many Batman films do we need?
> 
> People are weirdly obssessed with stuff that has very little substance. I don't think we actually like these things. We're pretending because we're zombies. You have to be interested in something. Marvel is filler. People obsess about it because they're so out of touch with what they actually want that it doesn't matter. They know they are not going to miraculously stumble upon exactly what they truly desire, while completely unaware of what it is. But something needs to go in the box.
> 
> I don't expect to enjoy The Simpsons any more, so why do I still watch it?
> 
> Hollywood has the world hypnotized.
> 
> I'm addicted to watching trash that I don't like.
> 
> You can't trust franchises. Sequels and spin-offs rarely work and when they do they are almost never better than the original.
> 
> You can't trust actors, either. Everybody has sold their soul to big corporations. Either that or they've been cancelled.
> 
> You can't trust critics or box office.
> 
> Aquaman broke a million dollars.
> 
> Every Marvel movie gets at least 4 stars.
> 
> Streaming services are full of mediocre cash grabs.
> 
> Trying to find quality stuff has become an exhausting chore.
> 
> There is too much crap.
> 
> There are numerous moments in Obi Wan Kenobi that rely on us not having seen the original films.
> 
> We know what happens to everyone. Owen. His wife. Luke. Leia. Obi Wan. Vader. The Emporer. We know how all of them die. Reeva is the only character whose fate we don't know and I couldn't give a rat's ass about that.
> 
> The character made sense in the end, but the acting let it down. Her performance would be more at home in an episode of Orange is the New Black. She doesn't fit into Star Wars. I don't like any of the inquisitors. I didn't like Darth Maul, either. They're all generic and one dimensional. Reeva actually had serious potential as a character, but the actress just isn't convincing in the role... which is a failure of cast and crew.
> 
> That episode of Bubba Fett that Robert Rodriguez directed - the one with the brightly coloured flying motorbikes - was abysmal.  I stopped watching Fett after that. I didn't like one minute of the show. It is (IMO) the worst Star Wars entry so far. I honestly prefer the Christmas Special and Battle for Endor / Caravan of Courage. Fett is a stupid character to base a show around, particularly after Mandalorian. Two tough guys - one after another - both with limited social skills and both who wear the same masks?
> 
> The prequels were full of boring characters. Now we have two consecutive shows about "silent" heroes?
> 
> Fuck this shit.


Man… I feel so sorry for you. Too bad you don’t like Star Wars. It’s enjoyable. Clearly you never bothered to watch The Clone Wars or Rebels, or you’d understand more of the “plot gaps” you speak of.

Have you seen the original trilogy? It’s absolute garbage. Good SFX for the times but still garbage, plot hole ridden trash. And I love it. And I love the prequels even more so.


----------



## bird.is.the.word

I can enjoy stuff that I ultimately dislike.

If they made a crossover between Mrs. Doubtfire and Weekend at Bernie's and they actually used Robin Williams corpse... I'd go along for the ride.

The original trilogy isn't absolute garbage. It's not perfect, but those were great silly blockbuster films. I wouldn't describe any other Star Wars film as great. Episode 3 probably comes closest to the OT in terms of quality, but it also fucking sucked in lots of ways.

Will you watch everything they produce with the name Star Wars on it? They must be approaching 30 or 40 hours now. I don't know how many episodes of the animated shows there are. It's going to be like 100 hours eventually. Do you really want to watch 100 hours of Star Wars?

I have no interest in watching the animated spin-off shows. I don't consider animated stuff or any of the books to be canon. It's too exhausting. I'm not motivated to watch it all and even if I was, I don't have the time.



> you’d understand more of the “plot gaps” you speak of.



Okay. Explain why Vader and Obi Wan become much less powerful than they used to be? In Episode 3, Kenobi is at the top of his game and he defeats Anakin. In Obi Wan, he's old and jaded and he's lost his mojo. 



Spoiler: spoiler



Then, Kenobi defeats Vader.


 At the end of the show, he's got his powers back. He's a force to be reckoned with. So how the fuck does he become Alec Guinness?

If you're going to admit it's trash (which is totally fine, I watch a lot of trash) let's not pretend that it isn't sloppy AF.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

bird.is.the.word said:


> Will you watch everything they produce with the name Star Wars on it?


Nope.


bird.is.the.word said:


> Do you really want to watch 100 hours of Star Wars?


Yes. I read the books too. I love the Expanded Universe.


bird.is.the.word said:


> I have no interest in watching the animated spin-off shows. I don't consider animated stuff or any of the books to be canon.


Well if you don't want to watch any of the animated series (in particular, The Clone Wars), then I guess you're not gonna enjoy Star Wars and have no interest in understanding where characters come from, how deep or shallow they are, or whether they're dead or not. It's one thing to write off the sequels (I pretend they didn't happen) and another to write off the whole rest of the universe that existed well before Disney bought the rights. The best two animated series have more lore/explanations than all 6 original films plus the two side-plot films put together.

Every time someone rants about how they hate the prequels, and I ask them if they've seen The Clone Wars, they always answer, "No, that's a kids show." Well, 1) it's not a kids show, and 2) if you ain't interested in vesting time in the universe/canon... then why are you complaining? Why not enjoy what is offered to you? Honestly The Clone Wars is so good that I spend more time rewatching that series than I ever do rewatching the films.

If anything, I hope you just take my passion as evidence that there is more to be found and enjoyed than you're letting yourself believe.



bird.is.the.word said:


> It's too exhausting. I'm not motivated to watch it all and even if I was, I don't have the time.


You said it yourself man; you're not interested in Star Wars. That's fine, lots of people don't like Star Wars. I don't like Marvel crap but other people eat it up. To each their own. While it annoys me how much time Disney wastes making Marvel crap, and some of the recent live-action Star Wars stuff has been lackluster, I'm not gonna rant about it. You have the time to rant but not watch a tv show in 20 minute spurts? I think that says a lot.


bird.is.the.word said:


> Okay. Explain why Vader and Obi Wan become much less powerful than they used to be?


People are really hung up on stuff like this with the latest series, but 1) Vader isn't? His character hasn't changed at all. And 2) ten years does a lot to the body and I doubt using the force is like riding a bike... I mean, isn't it obvious he's just very out of practice, haggard? You said so yourself again, he lost his mojo and had to find it. By the time Episode IV rolls around he's aged another 10-15 years again.

Obi-Wan as a series has been a bit of a let down, but I think people expect too much of it. I think if Dave Filloni and John Favreau directed it, maybe it could have been better.


----------



## bird.is.the.word

I don't hate the prequels.

I defended them back in the day when they came out when everybody hated them. I don't think they're great films, but there are a lot of great moments throughout the prequel trilogy.

At least we can agree the sequel trilogy sucked.



> You said it yourself man; you're not interested in Star Wars. That's fine, lots of people don't like Star Wars. I don't like Marvel crap but other people eat it up. To each their own. While it annoys me how much time Disney wastes making Marvel crap, and some of the recent live-action Star Wars stuff has been lackluster, I'm not gonna rant about it. You have the time to rant but not watch a tv show in 20 minute spurts? I think that says a lot.



Did I say I'm not interested in Star Wars?

I wouldn't have come this far, if this wasn't an important nostalgic franchise for me. We can agree - also - that Obi Wan is a disappointment. For me, everything has been somewhat of a disappointment since Return.

I'm not going to apologize for being in a ranting mood.

Parts of Mandalorian were as good as the prequel trilogy and the original trilogy. Obi Wan wasn't terrible, in the end.



> bird.is.the.word said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you watch everything they produce with the name Star Wars on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


Would you watch Wookie porn?



> Every time someone rants about how they hate the prequels, and I ask them if they've seen The Clone Wars, they always answer, "No, that's a kids show." Well, 1) it's not a kids show, and 2) if you ain't interested in vesting time in the universe/canon... then why are you complaining? Why not enjoy what is offered to you?



As I said, I enjoy what I watch even if I ultimately end up disliking it. I didn't say it was a kids show. You framed that in a way that sounds like I said that.

I assume Clone Wars is a very good show, don't get me wrong. A lot of people have recommended it to me. I'm not saying it isn't good. I never said that. I just don't want to watch it.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

bird.is.the.word said:


> Would you watch Wookie porn?


… No?



bird.is.the.word said:


> I didn't say it was a kids show. You framed that in a way that sounds like I said that.
> 
> I assume Clone Wars is a very good show, don't get me wrong. A lot of people have recommended it to me. I'm not saying it isn't good. I never said that. I just don't want to watch it.


Fair enough, I wasn’t trying to put words in your mouth. I just don’t think people should judge the prequels without watching everything to get context. I feel the prequels were the best trilogy but I lump in The Clone Wars with them; without that series they’re rather bland and silly. The original trilogy was even worse than the prequels IMO, but I think lots of people don’t realize it because of rose-tinted glasses.

I honestly wouldn’t care for Star Wars at all without the tv series, video games, and books. George Lucas didn’t make Star Wars, fan fiction did. Well, fans and Frank Hebert, seeing as most of the first film is ripped directly from Dune.


----------



## bird.is.the.word

I assume you grew up with the prequel trilogy. Everybody I've ever met that prefers the prequels grew up with them. The same isn't true with the original trilogy. There is no comparison. Padme is boring. Qui-Gon is boring. Both actors who play Anakin are (at least) somewhat annoying. Jar Jar is a fucking train wreck. Some of the droids are The 3 Stooges all of a sudden.

The original trilogy was flawed, but there was a real sense of mystery. It wasn't all backflips and special effects. The prequels traded character for pizzazz. There were a LOT of terrible decisions made by Lucas, but it still had the Lucas magic.

Star Wars wasn't made by fans any more than that statement applies to any other franchise. The similarities to Dune are broad strokes. It's tonally different. It also borrows inspiration from lots of other sources.

Attempts to recreate George Lucas' vision have largely failed. He failed, himself, to capture the magic of the original trilogy but he was more successful than anyone else... which is hardly surprising in retrospect.

I'm concerned about the new Indiana Jones. I love Indy. But - now - there is no Lucas and no Spielberg. It's like the ship of Theseus.

I don't hate the female reboot of Ghostbusters. I watched it the other day with my daughter. It's a seriously flawed movie in many ways, but I laughed at times.

It didn't feel like Ghostbusters, though. The only thing that I really disliked about the film was being distracted by inevitable thoughts about the original.

I would prefer it if we got more original big-budget films in the cinema and they stopped milking franchises to death at the expense of their so-called fans.

I'm not hugely concerned about it. This is a recent phenomenon, more or less.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

bird.is.the.word said:


> I'm concerned about the new Indiana Jones


Is there more past the 4th tragedy of a film? I loved the first three.



bird.is.the.word said:


> I assume you grew up with the prequel trilogy


Yeah, so maybe I’m biased. I remember seeing the prequels in theaters and so I’ve always been more attached to them. Although as a kid my parents had the originals on vhs which were great (Lucas hadn’t done his CGI makeover yet…) and the local dollar theater would show the original trilogy once a week. That was the 90s though and life was different.

I agree that Disney has been churning out mostly garbage. I think what Dave Filloni has been involved in since their takeover has had a smoother transition and stayed canon. The new trilogy could have been based off of a great 90s trilogy written by Timothy Zahn and it would have been fresh. Instead they half salvaged the Thrawn character for Rebels which was nice but lacking.

Novelty would indeed be nice. But I guess I’m just glad that they’re putting SOMETHING out.


----------



## darvocet21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539820813888913408


----------



## bird.is.the.word

@Cream Gravy? 

If they gave me money and I had full freedom to do a spin-off of any character, it would definitely be Yoda. I was a little kid when I watched the original trilogy. The Ewok's were cute, but Yoda was always the best. I've definitely got nostalgia blinders, but I think (objectively) the original trilogy is the best.

They should do a Yoda show with no humans. No CGI. Only puppets and practical effects. It's set during Empire Strikes Back on Dagobah. A reluctant Yoda is trying to enjoy a lazy Sunday afternoon on the swamp when he gets dragged into a cat and mouse situation with a giant swamp beast. Along the way he encounters all sorts of bizarre and ridiculous creatures. Finally, exhausted, after defeating the beast, he goes home. Then - just as he falls asleep - an X-Wing lands. I call it Episode 4.5: Yoda Busts a Move. What do you think?



> Is there more past the 4th tragedy of a film?



I blindly love Indy and I'm not ashamed to admit it. Crystal Skull is (warning: you're not going to like this) a more worthy addition to the original trilogy than phantom menace could ever hope to be. Indy 4 had lots of problems, don't get me wrong. I can see that, but I don't care. It's fucking Indy. Temple of Doom is one of my favourite movies of all time. Up there with Big Trouble in Little China and Beetlejuice.


----------



## AutoTripper

Wargames with v young Matthew Broderick, is actually a fun watch.

Excellent coreography and acting.

Broderick is the rising star.

I dunno what happened to him but he fast grew into an ugly duckling IMO. Vs how he appeared in Wargames.

The plot, theme is basic as hell. 


Star Wars films 1-3, are IMO horror movies dressed up.

Espec 3.

The OG Star Wars much less so.

And yes, the feebleness of Vader and Obi Wan.

Vs Jedi-can-do-anything-catch-me-if-you-can


But Yoda too, becomes useless then poof!


The look on Count Dookou's face to when Emp says..."Kill him, kill him now."


So much evil in that Movie.

But Dysney are evil.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

AutoTripper said:


> The look on Count Dookou's face to when Emp says..."Kill him, kill him now."
> 
> 
> So much evil in that Movie.
> 
> But Dysney are evil.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I remember seeing posters with CoM and I am Legend still 2 yrs after theatrical world wide release! and the Yahoo trailer with "I am Legend" somehow made 2010 a futuristic yr, maybe that was the future worlf ended and we got up from beginning, time jumps ahaha. Was an interesting view especially from main cast, can't recall actor name now but he is made to make cosmic terror from face anatomy all way to personality. I think is following a Blade Runner approach with kids being sticks in bicycle wheels.

I never bought it because every film I've have either has Directors Cut or/with behind the scenes/OST. Back then Universal still had not only over films but YouTube copyrights so all it was a semantical process.

I still use a CD writer from LG to view films, reinstall Windows old guard but never failed never will. Speed of this is thanks to Multi Speed which uses spare spots of CD that's ghosted by your PC/3rd party software, all I can say this model was made by egyptians


----------



## Asclepius

Yes.


----------



## mal3volent

I am officially dead inside.


----------



## Asclepius

^welcome, to the realm of being older, than you feel you are in your mind.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Asclepius said:


> Yes.


I was so sad to find out that wasn't a real trailer


----------



## Asclepius

^ Ditto CG, lack of credits, gave it away, eh! Great concept, though!


----------



## bird.is.the.word

Original Toy Story star says Lightyear lacks true Buzz
					

Tim Allen has revealed his take on Toy Story spin-off Lightyear after he was replaced by Chris Evans.




					www.perthnow.com.au
				




Tim Allen was cancelled because he likes Trump?

I don't like either of them, but it's getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## bird.is.the.word

AutoTripper said:
			
		

> Broderick is the rising star.
> 
> I dunno what happened to him but he fast grew into an ugly duckling IMO.



I kind of like old Broderick more than young Broderick. He went from confident and charismatic to a normal person, basically. His performance in Election is better IMO than his performance in Ferris Bueller. I suspect he had ego loss from drugs and broke the illusion behind his misplaced confidence. This is a good thing.

I assume you meant ugly not in a physical way. He was never attractive to begin with. Definitely not my type anyway.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

bird.is.the.word said:


> Original Toy Story star says Lightyear lacks true Buzz
> 
> 
> Tim Allen has revealed his take on Toy Story spin-off Lightyear after he was replaced by Chris Evans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.perthnow.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Allen was cancelled because he likes Trump?
> 
> I don't like either of them, but it's getting a bit ridiculous.


Speculation that his popular tv show was cancelled over his beliefs too… this pretty much amounts to discrimination based on belief… dare I say religion or perhaps morality? Tim Allen has committed no crime that I know of, so why can’t we see him in tv and movies? I was just thinking the other week as I watched Galaxy Quest, “Where the hell did Tim Allen go? Haven’t seen him in years on the tv.” Now I know why


----------



## darvocet21

Cream Gravy? said:


> Speculation that his popular tv show was cancelled over his beliefs too… this pretty much amounts to discrimination based on belief… dare I say religion or perhaps morality? Tim Allen has committed no crime that I know of, so why can’t we see him in tv and movies? I was just thinking the other week as I watched Galaxy Quest, “Where the hell did Tim Allen go? Haven’t seen him in years on the tv.” Now I know why


I'm not sure it has anything to do with his politics he's just not that funny


----------



## Cream Gravy?

darvocet21 said:


> I'm not sure it has anything to do with his politics he's just not that funny


Ummm... did you miss out on the 90s/00s my man? Tim Allen is funny.


----------



## darvocet21

Cream Gravy? said:


> Ummm... did you miss out on the 90s/00s my man? Tim Allen is funny.


I saw him a couple times on TV


----------



## Asclepius

Can't find OP:  but needs a repost.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## nznity

Cream Gravy? said:


> Ummm... did you miss out on the 90s/00s my man? Tim Allen is funny.


His mugshot from the 70s is funny xd


----------



## Shady's Fox

seagal had his eyeballs removed but is all hidden within hollywood..

like mel gibson


----------



## Shady's Fox

we need a person like me.. to sit down with anthony hopkins and go along with an interview

man almost on verge of extinction yet.. only one we have is larry king

one of reason nicholson never did more than those 2 ones u see online


----------



## Asclepius

nznity said:


> His mugshot from the 70s is funny xd


What mugshot...huuuuuuugghh??!!??

Read recently, Dave Chapelle  ( and another actor whose name fails me) had cameo in 'Home Improvements' - with a plan toward a spin-off show, but that fell flat, somehow?


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> one of reason nicholson never did more than those 2 ones u see online


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> we need a person like me.. to sit down with anthony hopkins and go along with an interview
> 
> man almost on verge of extinction yet.. only one we have is larry king


----------



## nznity

Asclepius said:


> What mugshot...huuuuuuugghh??!!??
> 
> Read recently, Dave Chapelle  ( and another actor whose name fails me) had cameo in 'Home Improvements' - with a plan toward a spin-off show, but that fell flat, somehow?


This mugshot when he tried to smuggle blow


			tim allen cocaine - Google Zoeken


----------



## Shady's Fox

Spoiler: Short by Lovecraft


----------



## Shady's Fox

the 2022 NETFLIX RE' SERIES.

All dandy until sound column and as we all know what's the charm in layman terms for not a film but visuals overall? Akira Yamaoka will never betray SH series for this rabbit hole of an audience, even if it was directed by Del Toro or some german duo. From where in and to the fuck we got to from this






to


----------



## Shady's Fox

probably the plot as well so confused that even the director not sure whether how he got to turn on and off the cameras


----------



## Shady's Fox

This being said thank you for Milla Jovovich ~ALICE~ for being willing to entertain us the fan of this trilogy as well as newcomers


----------



## Cream Gravy?

IMDb's top 250 list gets murkier and murkier by the year as people seem to be accepting modern garbage as the 'best films of all time'. Most of the best films in history don't get anywhere near the top 50, the best film of all time currently sits at 102... 102?! For _A Clockwork Orange_? I mean I get it, people don't like seeing ultra-violence anymore, but... wtf? In fact not one Kubrick film claims a top 50 spot any longer. As if society forgot the most visionary man to ever direct a film.

What weird new reality do we live in where people regard _Top Gun: Maverick_ as better than any single Kubrick film? Hell, I enjoyed _Fear and Desire_ more than _Maverick_ and it was Kubrick's 'shame'. Like seriously... okay, it was cool that the Department of Defense threw a few hundred million $$$s at a film to give it realistic aerial combat scenes... but doesn't anyone realize it's still just a slap shod recruitment video with a bland plot? The modern pop tracks, the bland characters, the scene for scene remake feel... like wtf is everyone else smoking? Can I get some to smoke on so I can be a part of the mindless masses? It must be nice not to feel so alone about culture.

I haven't been to theaters in months now because nothing is in theaters. Last thing I saw was _Maverick_ and I just felt so blah about it I was like, "Okay, fuck the summer blockbusters." I know the summer is for the kids but God, can we get just ONE remotely interesting film for adults this summer? I recall the people in the audience clapping... CLAPPING every time something vaguely exciting happened during Maverick. What the fuck was their deal? I was trying to watch a mediocre film and they just made it all the worse for me.

I can't stand the vulgar obscene bullshit that audiences force me to endure these days. Last film I saw where no one talked, texted, clapped, etc. was _Men_. HOW THE FUCK WAS _MEN_ THE BEST FILM I SAW THIS YEAR?!

/rant


----------



## Shady's Fox

"Hausen, 2020 by Anna Stoeva". Hausen provides the audience with a grimmy atmosphere that at same time makes you love the moments of loneliness, embrace how you percieve those moments of serotonin release. In years I've looked for this kind of prescription and found plus what's even more heartwarming is that the show is German spoke, German cast.

Once again, reminds me of "The Penultimate" but more of keeping the stagnation chord to a minimum using it at certain points then abolish.


----------



## Shady's Fox

To revisit this whole segment of "vein pigmentation" I find it very mechanical too. Hausen started off with a 10/10 "Pilot" EP, then the second was same from the third it started to kinda look for a lifeboat. Do I feel bad for the concept of this show? No because I have that 0-100 in the form of Vincenzo Natallis's "Cube". I think it was 80m per total of those two EP's worth grinding.

In the name of what's happening, I found "Strangers from Hell" to be a blacklist to the genre of arthouse fantasy/noir, I can't for life of me recall how in 2022 I remembered I've saw that trailer and never opened a soda without acid in the way the trailer made me witness to this enlargment of people adoring to have their pupils dillatate to the point of where it become a thunderbolt cloud


----------



## Shady's Fox

Even the film poster depicts this randomly thrown shuffle cards. It has almost 1hr say 40? some like that iirc, pretty similar to most films. I feel like in the axn-ish kaleidoscope could be a dark horse if it wanted but it didn't, and in some parts it did. The victim in hand, our film -- is filmed in a gloomy anglogoth blueish and it promotes some ISO that could be challanged if it was filmed by a decent Fuji camera, and reminds me of the ISO in "Pagan Peak, the Scandinav series", isn't the same by no means is blue there but somehow the light mix with that monochrome in a manner that isn't perpetual and this says from itself.

One of most horrible films I've watched for a big big while


----------



## Max Power

I have ~300 films in my 'To Watch' list.

Sure, some of them are 10 minute shorts like _The Great Train Robbery_ but you also got some 4 hour bangerz like _Once Upon a Time in New York _or _A Brighter Summer Day. _Four hours though?? Come on. Absolutely taking the piss.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Max Power said:


> Four hours though?? Come on. Absolutely taking the piss.


Sergio Leone's 'masterpiece' of a final film, _Once Upon a Time in America_... biggest piece of garbage I've seen. No film has made me rant so much after viewing, my wife was like, "STFU about how bad it was already CG?!"


----------



## Max Power

Cream Gravy? said:


> Sergio Leone's 'masterpiece' of a final film, _Once Upon a Time in America_... biggest piece of garbage I've seen. No film has made me rant so much after viewing, my wife was like, "STFU about how bad it was already CG?!"


Can't wait!


----------



## Shady's Fox

One of reasons Red Riding : The Year of Our Lord trilogy is one of best silverscreened crime sagas. "One of", those I cannot call for it as noirs don't make up for it, say "The Conversation" that's a film I don't say but others? similar to what The Dystopian Cabinet of Dr. Caligari did to the supsense genre


----------



## AbbeyLee

I can't be bothered creating a thread but this is probably worthy of one.. Anyway I'll entrust Shady with it 

For at least ten years I've been carrying on about octopuses (octopii?) and how they aren't just intelligent, THEY ARE NOT NORMAL.

I didn't even know about how their whole body is a sort of brain and they communicate psychedelically. Terence McKenna mentioned them briefly so I can't take all the credit for this 

I've also said stop looking for aliens in outer space -- they're in the sea and easy to find. They've probably already taken over and we don't even know.

So look after the octopus Shady, or you just don't know what it might do


----------



## AbbeyLee

I'm booking an octopus tattoo. They need to know I'm an ally.

My Octopus Teacher is magic. Mum and I both cried watching it..


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hm, you know what I've re-watched the "Hausen" series and happens that what I should've done is simply forget EP.5? 5 it was and that's it. So you have 7 EP's which is like a mermaid in a stary nights sining to pirates. House of Snails, Prey.. I don't even. But yo, the bear! Strong animals indeed.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sofia accepts she’s no longer cut out for feature film …









						Apple & Sofia Coppola Developing Adaptation Of Edith Wharton’s Novel ‘The Custom Of The Country’ For TV
					

Sofia Coppola has teamed up again with Apple to develop an adaptation of Edith Wharton’s classic novel The Custom of the Country. It is the latest Apple TV+ project for The Virgin Suicides director…



					deadline.com


----------



## S.J.B.

AbbeyLee said:


> My Octopus Teacher is magic. Mum and I both cried watching it..



The footage was great, but I prefer the old, stolid National Geographic Special style of nature documentaries. Now it's all "top 10 MOST DANGEROUS," "here's some political commentary," "let's make this into a human-connection story".


----------



## AbbeyLee

S.J.B. said:


> The footage was great, but I prefer the old, stolid National Geographic Special style of nature documentaries. Now it's all "top 10 MOST DANGEROUS," "here's some political commentary," "let's make this into a human-connection story".



Human connection story for the win!

My octopus obsession continues and I wouldn't mind a tattoo of one (upper arm, nothing spectacular).


----------



## Asclepius

The only scene worth watching, imho.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

darren aronofsky’s new film, The Whale, had it’s first showing at a festival today. its wide release is december 11. stars brendan fraser and sadie sink (redhead from Stranger Things).


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Can't wait for another Aronofsky film!


----------



## hylite

_Can I post these ?  They are newer 

Sorri for the screen size. It's huge. 









_


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hylite said:


> _Can I post these ?  They are newer
> 
> Sorri for the screen size. It's huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Yeah you're fine hylite, doesn't take up much screen space on a 1080p monitor


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

mia goth is like shelly duval.


----------



## bingey

The latest episode of rick and morty is one of the best ones yet!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

First three episodes of Andor were fucking amazing. Made Kenobi look like hot garbage. Easily the most adult Star Wars series yet.


----------



## Max Power

Cream Gravy? said:


> First three episodes of Andor were fucking amazing. Made Kenobi look like hot garbage. Easily the most adult Star Wars series yet.


I finally started watching _The Mandalorian_. Only took 3+ years after the initial hype/memes. Figured it was good timing after revisting the original _Star Wars_ trilogy. It's good.

Speaking of re-watching films, I struggle with revisting old favorites vs watching new ones. I was finally able to combine my watchlist from like 2-3 different lists I had going into 1. I have it copied into my clipboard so might as well Ctrl+P here for posterity. I'll probably add another 50 before the year is over.



Spoiler: 300+ movies



The Great Train Robbery
Our Hospitality
Sherlock Jr.
The General
Un Chien Andalou
The Bride of Frankenstein
Double Indemnity
Out of the Past
La Strada
The Searchers
Witness for the Prosecution
Rio Bravo
The Virgin Spring
Winter Light
Point Blank
Get Carter
Cries and Whispers
Paper Moon
Chinatown
A Woman Under the Influence
Master of the Flying Guillotine
Network
Last Chants for a Slow Dance
Killer of Sheep
The Changeling
The Elephant Man
Repo Man
Once Upon a Time in America
Platoon
Baraka
Road to Perdition
The Triplets of Belleville
The Corporation
V for Vendetta
Synecdoche, New York
Senna
Samsara
It's Such a Beautiful Day
Your Name.
The Disaster Artist
Honey Boy
The New Corporation: The Unfortunately Necessary Sequel
The Father
Boiling Point
Dune
Bullet Train
Au Revoir les Enfants
Made in Hong Kong
Django
Tokyo Story
Nazarin
The Leopard
Masculin Féminin
Jules and Jim
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
That Obscure Object of Desire
Le Cercle Rouge
Throne of Blood
Shoplifters
Hapkido
Damnation
World on a Wire
Bullet in the Head
The Shop on Main Street
Touchez Pas au Grisbi
A Brighter Summer Day
Battleship Potemkin
Stray Dog
Sonatine
Fireworks
Flowers of Shanghai
Woman in the Dunes
A Better Tomorrow II
Kagemusha
Mind Game
When a Woman Ascends the Stairs
Rolling Thunder
Pretty Maids All in a Row
Being There
The Bridge on the River Kwai
The Year of Living Dangerously
Pather Panchali AKA Song of the Little Road
Warui yatsu hodo yoku nemuru AKA The Bad Sleep Well
The King of Comedy
Marnie
Badlands
Hard to Kill
Touki Bouki AKA Journey of the Hyena
Amazon Women on the Moon
The Kentucky Fried Movie
La cité des enfants perdus AKA The City of Lost Children
Lung fu fong wan AKA City on Fire
Relatos salvajes AKA Wild Tales
The Innocents
Le salaire de la peur AKA The Wages of Fear
Bottle Rocket
Der Amerikanische Freund AKA The American Friend
Thief
Blowup AKA Blow-Up
The Killing
Un condamné à mort s'est échappé ou Le vent souffle où il veut AKA A Man Escaped
Mr. Nobody
Blue Velvet
Rope
Memorîzu AKA Memories
Point Break
Atonement
Days of Heaven
Shi mian mai fu AKA House of Flying Daggers
Beginners
Stagecoach
Mishima: A Life in Four Chapters
The Mechanic
New Jack City
Miller's Crossing
Kind Hearts and Coronets
Microcosmos: Le peuple de l'herbe AKA Microcosmos
Harlan County U.S.A.
Banshun AKA Late Spring
Tsubaki Sanjûrô AKA Sanjuro
Free Solo
The Dawn Wall
The Hit
Enemy
Black Dynamite
Dalkomhan insaeng AKA A Bittersweet Life
Prisoners
Black Caesar
La Battaglia di Algeri AKA The Battle of Algiers
The Yakuza
Profondo rosso AKA Deep Red
Don't Look Now
Stroszek
Sunset Blvd. AKA Sunset Boulevard
Bad Lieutenant
The Night of the Hunter
Ace in the Hole
Bonnie and Clyde
La dolce vita AKA The Sweet Life
La règle du jeu AKA The Rules of the Game
The Red Shoes
Les vacances de Monsieur Hulot AKA Mr. Hulot's Holiday
Vanishing Point
Ran
Shin seiki Evangelion Gekijô-ban: Air/Magokoro wo, kimi ni AKA Neon Genesis Evangelion: The End of Evangelion
American Gangster
La Grande Illusion AKA The Grand Illusion
Sanshô dayû AKA Sansho the Bailiff
Les enfants du paradis AKA Children of Paradise
Ikiru AKA To Live
The Devil and Daniel Johnston
Enough Said
The Florida Project
Cabaret
The Hitcher
Attack the Block
M
Brazil
Mean Streets
Inherent Vice
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
Straight Outta Compton
Under the Skin
Delicatessen
King of New York
Ma nuit chez Maud AKA My Night at Maud's
Johnny Guitar
City Lights
Marriage Story
Call Me by Your Name
Paris, Texas
Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!
His Girl Friday
Da uomo a uomo AKA Death Rides a Horse
Shurayukihime AKA Lady Snowblood
Okja
Le charme discret de la bourgeoisie AKA The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie
Dogville
Nan Fang Che Zhan De Ju Hui AKA The Wild Goose Lake
Une femme est une femme AKA A Woman Is a Woman
Only God Forgives
The Tree of Life
Ying xiong AKA Hero
The Fall
Il conformista AKA The Conformist
Metropolis
Russkiy kovcheg AKA Russian Ark
Dao AKA The Blade
Nikita AKA La Femme Nikita
Ordinary People
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Apple
Man on Fire
Dog Day Afternoon
Songs My Brothers Taught Me
Lola rennt AKA Run Lola Run
Hamilton
The Lighthouse
Videodrome
O Lucky Man!
Neco z Alenky AKA Alice
What We Do in the Shadows
Welcome to the Dollhouse
Inside Out
Tengoku to jigoku AKA High and Low
Qing shao nian nuo zha AKA Rebels of the Neon God
The Rider
À bout de souffle AKA Breathless
Vivre sa vie: Film en douze tableaux AKA My Life to Live
Bande à part AKA Band of Outsiders
Putney Swope
Mouchette
Hardcore
Chelovek s kino-apparatom AKA Man with a Movie Camera
2046
Bob le flambeur AKA Bob the Gambler
Manhattan
Lat sau san taam AKA Hard Boiled
Lawrence of Arabia
Du rififi chez les hommes AKA Rififi
All the President's Men
Shi di chu ma AKA The Young Master
Ging chat goo si 3: Chiu kup ging chat AKA Police Story 3: Super Cop
Trois couleurs: Rouge AKA Three Colors: Red



Wonder how long it's going to take me to go through 600+hours of film if I decide I want to rewatch _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ instead.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Max Power said:


> I finally started watching _The Mandalorian_. Only took 3+ years after the initial hype/memes. Figured it was good timing after revisting the original _Star Wars_ trilogy. It's good.


Yeah _The Mandalorian_ was mad decent. The family friendly nature of it was the only detractor. Many people were also confused by _Clone Wars_ characters showing up, since I guess they didn't watch the cartoon. Great fan service show.


We're 5 episodes into _Andor_ now, and I have to say... I never thought _Star Wars_ could be this good, this adult. It's everything the last few TV series aren't. Idk, for some reason the best movies/tv shows don't revolve around the Jedi. _The Clone Wars_ is an exception but it's also not as adult as _Rogue One_/_Solo_/_Andor_.


----------



## Max Power

Cream Gravy? said:


> Yeah _The Mandalorian_ was mad decent. The family friendly nature of it was the only detractor. Many people were also confused by _Clone Wars_ characters showing up, since I guess they didn't watch the cartoon. Great fan service show.
> 
> 
> We're 5 episodes into _Andor_ now, and I have to say... I never thought _Star Wars_ could be this good, this adult. It's everything the last few TV series aren't. Idk, for some reason the best movies/tv shows don't revolve around the Jedi. _The Clone Wars_ is an exception but it's also not as adult as _Rogue One_/_Solo_/_Andor_.


Interesting. When I was watching it, I didn't think, "this is family friendly". Granted, it didn't have the cursing and blood & guts of a 90s HK film but then again, which films in the canon have?

I enjoyed it because it was entertaining. It had a 'space western' vibe. It didn't feel . . . forced. It felt like a show that could exist on its own without the merits of its predecessors, which cannot be said for the newer films.

I am not a _huge _SW guy (it's all relative when speaking about this series, eh?). So _Andor_ is recommended for casual filth such as myself who has not seen every animated spin-off?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Max Power said:


> So _Andor_ is recommended for casual filth such as myself who has not seen every animated spin-off?


I would say yes. It revolves around Cassian Andor (introduced in _Rogue One_, the guy from _Y tu mama tambien_) but also just generally around some early Rebel efforts during the second or third decade of Imperial rule. Some characters are old canon characters but it's 95% divergent from any other Star Wars stuff I've seen. I guess I felt _The Mandalorian_ was too family friendly due to the cute baby Yoda creature and just the general silliness at times but that's how most all of SW is. It has always been PG aside from episode 3.

So yeah it feels like a really good standalone series, the effects, sets, costumes are all amazing. Acting is better than any other Star Wars stuff I've seen. In order to understand the plot one only needs to have seen the original six films. Hell you could just watch episode 3 and 4 and still know what's going on in _Andor_.

_Kenobi_ was rather disappointing because they forced this silly side-plot with Princess Leia as a child upon us. _Kenobi_ could have been _*really good*_ but they opted for mediocrity. So I'm really jazzed to have a good SW show to watch weekly for the first time since the late 2000s.


----------



## Max Power

Cream Gravy? said:


> I would say yes. It revolves around Cassian Andor (introduced in _Rogue One_, the guy from _Y tu mama tambien_) but also just generally around some early Rebel efforts during the second or third decade of Imperial rule. Some characters are old canon characters but it's 95% divergent from any other Star Wars stuff I've seen. I guess I felt _The Mandalorian_ was too family friendly due to the cute baby Yoda creature and just the general silliness at times but that's how most all of SW is. It has always been PG aside from episode 3.
> 
> So yeah it feels like a really good standalone series, the effects, sets, costumes are all amazing. Acting is better than any other Star Wars stuff I've seen. In order to understand the plot one only needs to have seen the original six films. Hell you could just watch episode 3 and 4 and still know what's going on in _Andor_.


Cool, I'll have to give it a shot. Probably going to watch the second season of _Mandalorian_ first. 

Speaking of Mando, I was randomly spurred to re-watch the _Lone Wolf and Cub_ films and holy, talk about inspiration. Possibly total rip off? lol. Believe me, I understand 'great artists steal' and what not, guess I'm just surprised at the connection, is all. "The Man With No Name" meets "Baby Cart". 

Either way, I dig it.

Random Thought: been on a grind house kick lately. How awesome are those trailers?!


----------



## Asclepius

hydroazuanacaine said:


> mia goth is like shelly duval.


Absolutely! c.70's, Shelly.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Recently picked up a 2003 dvd copy of Black and White in Color (1976). Great transfer and fantastic subtitling. Can't believe there hasn't been a bluray release.


----------



## mal3volent

@Mysterier i noticed the Letterboxd link in your signature. I can't believe I've gone this long without something like this. It's going to take me a while to get my profile built up but I'm having fun doing it. I also love having one place to keep a watchlist that will also tell me where to stream it. Do you pay for the premium version? Didn't know if it was worth it or not.

does anyone else have one? I'm having an existential crisis trying to pick my four favorite films.


----------



## Mysterier

I've been rating and saving films on IMDb for as long as I can remember, but I rue the over-Amazonification of it in recent years. I imported everything to Letterboxd and might eventually make that the new permanent spot for my purposes.

It was easy for me to pick four favourite films, but they're not my top four of all time. I couldn't possibly make an unchanging and practical determination in that way.


----------



## mal3volent

Mysterier said:


> I've been rating and saving films on IMDb for as long as I can remember, but I rue the over-Amazonification of it in recent years. I imported everything to Letterboxd and might eventually make that the new permanent spot for my purposes.
> 
> It was easy for me to pick four favourite films, but they're not my top four of all time. I couldn't possibly make an unchanging and practical determination in that way.



that might be a better approach 

is there any way to bookmark some of these lists on there? I'm finding tons of stuff I want to go back to but I can't figure out how to save them


----------



## Mysterier

It appears you'd need the Pro version to clone the lists. I recommend creating your own list and adding ones in which you're interested directly to them.

Another option is saving the lists to a Bookmark folder in your browser.


----------



## Asclepius

Few on this, haven't seen & would like to. Sweetly, done vid on theme ( despite, personal disagreement with much of analysis & agreement on much, also.)


----------



## Asclepius

Cream Gravy? said:


> Recently picked up a 2003 dvd copy of Black and White in Color (1976). Great transfer and fantastic subtitling. Can't believe there hasn't been a bluray release.


This?






Looks like I gotta sumthing to watch, soon!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i randomly thought of this vine after smoking a j... searched for danky panky and found it on youtube! so grateful


----------



## Shady's Fox

Avatar the way of water is a river without sea. 

Fuck Cameron and who made him, why have I remember of him? mk.ultra


----------



## D's

So there is the 2nd Dune movie coming out sometime, followed by a TV series that will be aired on HBO Max called The Sisterhood of Dune.

I've been reading Dune: Messiah (movie #2), and excited to see how it will unfold on the big screen.


----------



## darvocet21

D's said:


> So there is the 2nd Dune movie coming out sometime, followed by a TV series that will be aired on HBO Max called The Sisterhood of Dune.
> 
> I've been reading Dune: Messiah (movie #2), and excited to see how it will unfold on the big screen.


Hey @D's Merry Christmas I hope you're doing well.

There's been at least two Dune movies on the big screen the first one was by David Lynch and had a great cast but is pretty universally regarded as horrible.


----------

